# The Official Pic Whoring Thread (Take 2)



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

An unfortunate accident deleted 40+ threads throughout the forums. The Official Pic Whoring Thread is officially dead. Let's try again, shall we? 

I'll start:

My EU car.


My US car.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

Not the best pictures, but thought I'd toss them in. I had held off posting on the other thread since the Mayan thing was going to wreck it all anyway....


----------



## mfractal (May 16, 2005)

not sure about the thread rules as i am quite new here, is it ok to post comments or only pix are allowed ?
I am waiting on my cleaning products package so i can finally clean the car and post some pix.
@Bull_D Are those the Lamin-X headlight covers? and if so, which color you picked ? Looks like tint but not sure.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

mfractala3 said:


> not sure about the thread rules as i am quite new here, is it ok to post comments or only pix are allowed ?
> I am waiting on my cleaning products package so i can finally clean the car and post some pix.
> @Bull_D Are those the Lamin-X headlight covers? and if so, which color you picked ? Looks like tint but not sure.


yep. lamin-x tint. haven't made a final decision on them, just installed them. like the look, still reserving decision on how much light it cuts out. i drive a mountain pass regularly and there are always some large (i.e. big as my car) critters wandering about....like to see them early as possible.
there is actually a bit of tint in the headlight lens itself on my car, they are not totally clear.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

mfractala3 said:


> not sure about the thread rules as i am quite new here, is it ok to post comments or only pix are allowed ?
> I am waiting on my cleaning products package so i can finally clean the car and post some pix.
> @Bull_D Are those the Lamin-X headlight covers? and if so, which color you picked ? Looks like tint but not sure.


No commenting allowed. You broke the rules. This thread will probably be deleted in a few days.





















Don't listen to what I say. Merry Christmas Eve :biggrinsanta:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

DG7Projects said:


> An unfortunate accident deleted 40+ threads throughout the forums. The Official Pic Whoring Thread is officially dead. Let's try again, shall we?
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


way to step up out of the fog, and start a new pic thread! Ill post up as soon as we get some good snow!:thumbup:


----------



## mfractal (May 16, 2005)

Bull_D said:


> yep. lamin-x tint. haven't made a final decision on them, just installed them. like the look, still reserving decision on how much light it cuts out. i drive a mountain pass regularly and there are always some large (i.e. big as my car) critters wandering about....like to see them early as possible.
> there is actually a bit of tint in the headlight lens itself on my car, they are not totally clear.


Thinking of ordering a set too, looks sick! However, been reading some warnings about the film causing hairline fractures to the headlight presumably due to extensive heat it causes.


----------



## Shizuka (Apr 19, 2006)

Mine.


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Mine...*


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

dcdennis555 said:


>


looks squished :facepalm: ........did you resize the pic? other than that, schweet! :wave:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Yo dcdennis555, are those RS3 door handles? I'm still waiting for mine to come in the mail. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DG7Projects said:


> Yo dcdennis555, are those RS3 door handles? I'm still waiting for mine to come in the mail. :thumbup:


Hmmm, where to buy?!?! :beer:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

lame that we lost that old pic thread. here's a quickie...








will throw some up after I bathe her.


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Mine*


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Hmmm, where to buy?!?! :beer:


buy?.....just about $10 worth of vinyl and bob's your uncle. took me about 20 minutes. :beer:


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> Yo dcdennis555, are those RS3 door handles? I'm still waiting for mine to come in the mail. :thumbup:


No... these are regular chrome handles. I want to paint them all black.


----------



## FL.APRa3 (Jan 30, 2011)

Black & white. Photo by my good friend Jacob Tompkins @Worked Photography. He does alot of light painting work.


----------



## FL.APRa3 (Jan 30, 2011)

A shot from this year's FixxFest here in Central Florida. Photo by Jacob Tompkins


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Here are a few that I have shot.


----------



## JPK_ (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

JPK_ said:


>


nice


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

bone stock :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Last years setup.








2012 setup.








And, got lazy so I had the car wash near my house detail her.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Whores!

:wave:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

When She was shiny black


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

when she was shiny black part 2


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Now she's Red 2012


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

part 2


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


/thread


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

cldub said:


> /thread


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

cldub said:


> /thread


Not only Jason's A3 but N8KOW's as well


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

jordnalos said:


> Not only Jason's A3 but N8KOW's as well


Nate's is one of my favorites, right next to Robin's (not sure if he posts here). Def. top notch cars!


----------



## mfractal (May 16, 2005)

*mfractal's A3*

Here's my 2010 A3. 100% OEM so far..


----------



## David_IL (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Nate's is one of my favorites, right next to Robin's (not sure if he posts here). Def. top notch cars!


There a definitely a number of fantastic cars on this forum!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radhaz (Aug 19, 2012)

Here's mine.


----------



## eger (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

on the drive down to H20i


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

eger said:


>


I would LOVE to drive on that track


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

On my way home from an amazing snowboarding trip! 










Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

excuse the poor quality. GoPro and low light doesn't go well...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Since the old thread is gone, I dug up some of mine from days gone by.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Figured I might as well toss some randoms from the drive from Fl.


----------



## dsbloom (Oct 31, 2011)

radhaz said:


> Here's mine.


Mmmm dat bumper. How did you get rid of the side markers?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

dsbloom said:


> Mmmm dat bumper. How did you get rid of the side markers?


Facelift cars don't have them.


----------



## dsbloom (Oct 31, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Facelift cars don't have them.


Wow don't I feel dumb. Never realized that. Thanks.:facepalm:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So much room for activities! Wish this was my garage all the time.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Brace yourselves for whoring:


























Old Shot:









Before:









Got these back yesterday.  I was having trouble taking the photos and getting the color out right. I'll get some sunshine photos soon. Oh yeah, they also came back so thick the curb rash, wife inflicted, disappeared. :laugh:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Rogerthat said:


>


Those will be fun to maintain  At least they're gloss though.

And the CHs look amazing :heart:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Stolen pic:


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Over the years..


















(Not photoshopped) Two-steppin'









*441 WHP monster.
*









Follow me on instagram for more pics.. Interior/Motor work. 
And yes.. I mean WHEEL horsepower.
pedroa3

Thanks and enjoy


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

White_A3 said:


> Follow me on instagram for more pics.. Interior/Motor work.
> And yes.. I mean WHEEL horsepower.
> pedroa3
> 
> Thanks and enjoy


Do you have a build thread?


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

grille and rings are blacked out now


----------



## Ut-A3 (Feb 10, 2012)

My Baby.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Those will be fun to maintain  At least they're gloss though.
> 
> And the CHs look amazing :heart:


With my commute nothing is fun to maintain. 



cldub said:


> Do you have a build thread?


x2


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

cldub said:


> Do you have a build thread?


Nope not as of yet at least.

GT3076R 
Custom aluminum piping, CTS manifold.
Can post up the dyno if anything. Its on my instagram though


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

White_A3 said:


> Nope not as of yet at least.


Whatchu waitin for!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Whatchu waitin for!


Doesn't want to share secrets


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Can we make this thread a sticky???


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

ceese said:


> Can we make this thread a sticky???


x2

This and 9mu8 101


----------



## dsbloom (Oct 31, 2011)

djomlas said:


> grille and rings are blacked out now


Love this look. Is it lowered at all?


----------



## JCGTI1.8T2001 (Jul 8, 2004)

hope you like it!!!


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Mediocre pics. Just finished lowering whip further. Not sure current FTG's:


























215/35/18 all around, JOM Coilovers.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

xnox202 said:


>


approved:thumbup:


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Well it is the pic whoring thread, sooooo....


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Gryphon001 said:


> Well it is the pic whoring thread, sooooo....


my god this is just pure beauty

also we have the same year/color a3


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Doesn't want to share secrets


Lol, anybody whos from Toronto and knows me knows ill share/help them.
Just havent had any time to make a proper thread. I will soon though, hopefully with some vids.


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Car looks wicked Darius.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Amazing shots and actually one of my main choices for wheels come summer... Just needs to be a bit lower in my opinion, which mine should be! lol


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

yeah, just a tad lower in the front. otherwise, perfection.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Gryphon001's A3 is the tits. I _almost_ picked those wheels up. :thumbup:


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for rubbing it in guys... lol

That's my only regret regarding going with springs, I just can't drop that front end anothier half an inch. :banghead:

Appreciate the positive feedback on the car though. Just had a new clutch installed and induction cleaning done at the same time. Stage 2 _daily_ and I am already feeling it in my left calf :laugh:


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

White_A3 said:


> Lol, anybody whos from Toronto and knows me knows ill share/help them.
> Just havent had any time to make a proper thread. I will soon though, hopefully with some vids.


Hey Pedro, let me know if you need some pic/video for that thread of yours, ill help out. Got a camera and a couple of GoPros I need to get more use out of to justify the purchase... lol


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Very bummed the original thread dissapeared. There were some cool cars that have since been parted on that thread. Anyway, posting some pics from last fall just to add this thread back to my subscriptions.


----------



## Vishio (Nov 1, 2012)

hahaha check that lady staring at your whip


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Gryphon001 said:


> Hey Pedro, let me know if you need some pic/video for that thread of yours, ill help out. Got a camera and a couple of GoPros I need to get more use out of to justify the purchase... lol


I am definitely definitely down come spring time once she comes out again. 
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

rain in the winter time :thumbdown:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

jakjak9210 said:


> rain in the winter time :thumbdown:


Love the front plate


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Snapped one on the country road


----------



## jmkyler3 (Jun 5, 2010)

Vishio said:


> hahaha check that lady staring at your whip


 Maybe I notice things, but she needs serious upper support? The A3 is nice though :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow! Looks awesome:thumbup:


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Ponto said:


> Snapped one on the country road


 Niiiiiice...! Love the angle!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Gryphon001 said:


> Niiiiiice...! Love the angle!


 Thank's! Was a little chilly holding my hand out the window trying to get the shot.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

cldub said:


>


 Damn! I was thinking its hard to beat it as it was but damn! Goes to my Top3 and quite possibly straight on top of it too! Well done! :thumbup: Now I've seen 'em on an A3SB - they just do work, just what I was thinking when I first saw those wheels some months ago. What are your current wheel/tire specs? 

-Mici-


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Stole this from the Members Thread 



FlipboyA3 said:


> First time posting, but here's my A3:
> 
> Before & after
> 
> ...


 Mainly because damn Flipboy! Those night snow shots are awesome!! Jealous of people with good camera's...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Mici said:


> Damn! I was thinking its hard to beat it as it was but damn! Goes to my Top3 and quite possibly straight on top of it too! Well done! :thumbup: Now I've seen 'em on an A3SB - they just do work, just what I was thinking when I first saw those wheels some months ago. What are your current wheel/tire specs?
> 
> -Mici-


 Thanks man! That means a lot. I love how they look on the car 

Specs: 

18x8.5 et42 wrapped in 205/40/18 all around


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


> Thanks man! That means a lot. I love how they look on the car
> 
> Specs:
> 
> 18x8.5 et42 wrapped in 205/40/18 all around


 I am with him on this as well. one of my favorites! Wish I could afford air. One day perhaps haha.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> I am with him on this as well. one of my favorites! Wish I could afford air. One day perhaps haha.


 It took me a while to get it all sorted. I only bought bit by bit as I could afford new stuff


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Some whoreage. My first real attempt at doing some editing, let me know what you think.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

This shot is good I like it, just need to adjust the focal point to the rear wheel. In my opinion anyways. See how the Ferd in the backround is pretty much in focus? I think the shot would make the car pop a ton more if it wasnt 

Kinda like this. Just pulled back out a bit. 










Then it brings all the attention to the wheel and that beautiful tuck you got going on there. 

My two cents anyways. But for the lighting and editing that shot looks great too!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> This shot is good I like it, just need to adjust the focal point to the rear wheel. In my opinion anyways. See how the Ferd in the backround is pretty much in focus? I think the shot would make the car pop a ton more if it wasnt
> 
> Kinda like this. Just pulled back out a bit.
> 
> ...


 I agree man, thanks for the tips. I honestly rarely take photos (I used my gf's t3i for these), I mainly take video with it. I know about f-stop and ISO's and the such, I just have no idea how to adjust it on her camera lol. I think I was using the stock lense too. Also, I think I overedited the pics a bit


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


> I agree man, thanks for the tips. I honestly rarely take photos (I used my gf's t3i for these), I mainly take video with it. I know about f-stop and ISO's and the such, I just have no idea how to adjust it on her camera lol. I think I was using the stock lense too. Also, I think I overedited the pics a bit


 haha no worries man, I am by no means an expert. The last three pictures look like they have a but of noise (fuzz) to them, would need to lower ISO on those shots to reduce that.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ponto said:


> haha no worries man, I am by no means an expert. The last three pictures look like they have a but of noise (fuzz) to them, would need to lower ISO on those shots to reduce that.


 I am still learning lots, got one guy in the office here with way to much money and he has all the goodies. Teaches me **** and helps me. Think I might take some courses too


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> haha no worries man, I am by no means an expert. The last three pictures look like they have a but of noise (fuzz) to them, would need to lower ISO on those shots to reduce that.


 Yeah I think that might be an editing flaw because I had the camera set to auto :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


> Yeah I think that might be an editing flaw because I had the camera set to auto :laugh:


 Editing flaw... More like user flaw! haha


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Editing flaw... More like user flaw! haha


 haha I'll take that


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


> haha I'll take that


 I do it all the time.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

I thought this was the *A3* whoring thread. :banghead:


----------



## FlipboyA3 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Stole this from the Members Thread
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly because damn Flipboy! Those night snow shots are awesome!! Jealous of people with good camera's...


 Haha, thanks. Guess I posted in the wrong section?


----------



## FlipboyA3 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## otar (Sep 30, 2012)

My amateur photography and editing skills at work eace:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

FlipboyA3 said:


> Haha, thanks. Guess I posted in the wrong section?


 Nah that one you post once so we know who you are. Here post all you want! 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

otar said:


> My amateur photography and editing skills at work eace:


 
Nice shot!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## FlipboyA3 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ponto said:


>


 Dashing!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nice work Christian!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Nice work Christian!


 Thanks dude!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Wrecked, but not forgotten: 









An appropriate replacement:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


>


 Is it ever not snowing in AB?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Is it ever not snowing in AB?


 Supposed to get six inches today lol 

Edit* are you jealous? 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

eurotuned00 said:


>


 well...what happened???


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

eddiefury said:


> well...what happened???


 This picture really makes me want an s-line front w/ cupra R lip


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

eddiefury said:


> well...what happened???


 Stopped for bring suspicious:screwy: 
I had just arrived and parked as the cop passed by me in the oppisite direction but kept staring at me as he drove by. Sure enough he busted a U-turn and turned on his lights, walked up to me and asked what i was doing there because i looked suspicious (i was parked in front of my house) i told him that i lived here. He was taken back a bit :facepalm: and then went on with the usual cop stuff, asked about the front plate etc, 

Left with nothing more than a you should put your plate back on. 
Thats my niece hanging out by the a3, she found it funny.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

eurotuned00 said:


> Stopped for bring suspicious:screwy:
> I had just arrived and parked as the cop passed by me in the oppisite direction but kept staring at me as he drove by. Sure enough he busted a U-turn and turned on his lights, walked up to me and asked what i was doing there because i looked suspicious (i was parked in front of my house) i told him that i lived here. He was taken back a bit :facepalm: and then went on with the usual cop stuff, asked about the front plate etc,
> 
> Left with nothing more than a you should put your plate back on.
> Thats my niece hanging out by the a3, she found it funny.


 profiled for sure...probably thought drug dealer


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm going to start charging royalties on those pics soon... lol 

Looking good Rick


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Gryphon001 said:


> I'm going to start charging royalties on those pics soon... lol
> 
> Looking good Rick


 Lol thanks, i need some more pics like this so when me you pedro,ody all meet up hopefully we can do some nice pics.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

rick89 said:


>


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Looks good :beer:


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Looks good :beer:


 thanks , when are you going to post some new pictures of yours.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

rick89 said:


> thanks , when are you going to post some new pictures of yours.


 My car is boring. Haha. Nothing new to it in a good while, so there's no reasons to really take any new pics. :/


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> My car is boring. Haha. Nothing new to it in a good while, so there's no reasons to really take any new pics. :/


All your pics from the original whoring thread are gone. There. I just gave you a reason to post pics.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

And a damn good one too... !


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> My car is boring. Haha. Nothing new to it in a good while, so there's no reasons to really take any new pics. :/


Show new pics and I'll show the 'stache!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Car looks good Rick!
Definitely down for the meet.. I need some video footage too!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

cldub said:


> Show new pics and I'll show the 'stache!


Now I have to...:laugh:


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

White_A3 said:


> Car looks good Rick!
> Definitely down for the meet.. I need some video footage too!


Thanks, we need to plan something as soon as summer comes.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

azoceanblue said:


> Wrecked, but not forgotten:
> 
> An appropriate replacement:


What wheels are those? Sad she's gone as she was a beaut!

cheers.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I am jealous of everyone that lives in warmer areas, my car has been cooped up in the garage all winter for the most part. I have only driven it twice since November, damn snow.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

eger said:


>


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Clean car skate!
Dont worry, here in Toronto theres plenty of snow too.
My cars been on stands and covered for awhile lol


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

iPhone pic


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

man those wheels really do look good on your car:thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jds215 said:


> man those wheels really do look good on your car:thumbup:


Thanks man I love them more and more


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

RockyMounts Euro PitchForks going back on for a road trip to Durham, NC for the Endurance Magazine Lifestyle Expo this weekend at Duke.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

lausch said:


> RockyMounts Euro PitchForks going back on for a road trip to Durham, NC for the Endurance Magazine Lifestyle Expo this weekend at Duke.


:thumbup:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

cldub said:


> iPhone pic


Oi, dat car! :heart: This just completely rocks in my books. :thumbup: I'm trying to decide should I paint my AMG reps white from the center and leave the lip "polished". That might give it a fresh breeze over the gunmetal I chose. And mainly for that Aventador Gray color, which I choose not to use for practical reasons. Bah.

-Mici-


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

cldub said:


> iPhone pic


:heart::heart::heart:

looks tooooo dang good


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm new here.....just picked up a 06' A3(Because i'm a broke ass) lol I'm a hardcore Audio guy (My other daily is a rhino lined Santa Fe with a 10,000 watt stereo) but i'm gonna try my hand at customizing this A3! Coming up : Tenzo 18's,Cold Air Intake,New Exhaust,Chip, and possibly coil overs........here is how she sits now! 






































Most recently the rear got debadged and got some window tint...wheels and coilovers coming up!









And a little boom boom


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Twistedchild420 said:


> Hey guys! I'm new here.....just picked up a 06' A3(Because i'm a broke ass) lol I'm a hardcore Audio guy (My other daily is a rhino lined Santa Fe with a 10,000 watt stereo) but i'm gonna try my hand at customizing this A3! Coming up : Tenzo 18's,Cold Air Intake,New Exhaust,Chip, and possibly coil overs........here is how she sits now!


Welcome! Few things, hope the Tenzo's are some multi-lug dealios... 

Also Turbo car's don't benefit from Cold Air Intakes, the turbo compresses the air and jacks up the heat and then its removed by the intercooler, so you are better off getting a short ram or P-flow style of intake. Less risk of hydro locking as well.


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is mine. She went through a little dilemma about 6 weeks ago but now after I put my blood sweat and tears into fixing her, she's back. Before










After


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well glad you brought it back, actually like the new headlights better than the old Tinted ones.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Was a little chilly these last few days, Not sure if the Miami car likes it... But starts like a champ even without a block or pan heater.










Add in the windchill and we were hitting -40


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Welcome! Few things, hope the Tenzo's are some multi-lug dealios...
> 
> Also Turbo car's don't benefit from Cold Air Intakes, the turbo compresses the air and jacks up the heat and then its removed by the intercooler, so you are better off getting a short ram or P-flow style of intake. Less risk of hydro locking as well.


Thank you good sir! And yes the Tenzo's i'm interested in come in 5x112  Still deciding though...time will tell!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Was a little chilly these last few days, Not sure if the Miami car likes it... But starts like a champ even without a block or pan heater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good god...i got cold just reading that


----------



## ChunkyCkn (Mar 16, 2004)

rick89 said:


>


What kind of front is that?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

ChunkyCkn said:


> What kind of front is that?


S3 customized with LED lights canibalized from the B8 A4.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Too damn cold out there...*

Chickened out and ran home before getting any good pics tonight... just too damn cold out there.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

yo! 

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/DSC_0221.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Need to drive it more often... those brakes are looking a bit rusty.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Gryphon001 said:


> Need to drive it more often... those brakes are looking a bit rusty.


 good pick up gryph! ya know, i bought s3 rear brakes 3 years ago and haven't put them on yet. Rotors are black too!


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

TTC2k5 said:


> What wheels are those? Sad she's gone as she was a beaut!
> 
> cheers.


Stock wheels that came on U.S. 2009 base and premium models. If you got the sport option, you got the 18" 5-arm tri-spoke's:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

cldub said:


> Show new pics and I'll show the 'stache!


You know what to do!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Two more


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Two more


dude... your paint is flawless...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> You know what to do!


I didn't chose the thug life, the thug life chose me.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

azoceanblue said:


> Stock wheels that came on U.S. 2009 base and premium models. If you got the sport option, you got the 18" 5-arm tri-spoke's:


thanks. stock ones look nice...never been a fan of the "peelers."

cheers


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

darrrentruong said:


> dude... your paint is flawless...


:beer::beer: Thanks! Not PERFECT, but I try to keep it nice. Helps that it stays in the garage with a car cover over it :laugh:



cldub said:


> I didn't chose the thug life, the thug life chose me.


There it is!!!!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

cldub said:


> I didn't chose the thug life, the thug life chose me.


so what age do you prefer your little boys or girls? :laugh:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

cldub said:


> I didn't chose the thug life, the thug life chose me.


If I find some free time, I'm turning you into a proper stencil.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DG7Projects said:


> If I find some free time, I'm turning you into a proper stencil.


:thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> There it is!!!!


:laugh::laugh:



DG7Projects said:


> If I find some free time, I'm turning you into a proper stencil.


That'd be awesome!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

finally got a picture of part of my car.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

darrrentruong said:


> finally got a picture of part of my car.


Is that the self wash on Imperial?


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Is that the self wash on Imperial?


I think it's the same chain, it's h2go, I just went here because they were giving out free car washes to promote their grand opening in westminster.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

darrrentruong said:


> I think it's the same chain, it's h2go, I just went here because they were giving out free car washes to promote their grand opening in westminster.


Yeah, the one on Imperial is h2go. I had to ask because it's the first of its type that I've seen, and thought it might have been the one in my area.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Yeah, the one on Imperial is h2go. I had to ask because it's the first of its type that I've seen, and thought it might have been the one in my area.


What area are you in? I see you be lifting in the wee hours. We should lift sometime if you're with it.:thumbup: Oh, I'm in Eagle Rock, btw.


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Two more


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...i hate you! lol


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

DG7Projects said:


> What area are you in? I see you be lifting in the wee hours. We should lift sometime if you're with it.:thumbup: Oh, I'm in Eagle Rock, btw.


My parents live in Santa Clarita/Valencia area (I took that IG pic at the 24 out there). I just moved out to La Habra about a month ago and work out at the 24 in La Mirada. I'm usually there late.



Twistedchild420 said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...i hate you! lol


:laugh::laugh: Don't hate meee. I :heart::heart: you.


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :laugh::laugh: Don't hate meee. I :heart::heart: you.


lol That's sweet. I added you on FB earlier. Gonna stalk your pics for inspiration and fapping material


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Two more


Finally some pictures lol. :thumbup:


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Gryphon001 said:


> Chickened out and ran home before getting any good pics tonight... just too damn cold out there.


Nice pictures Darius, car looks good :thumbup:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> My parents live in Santa Clarita/Valencia area (I took that IG pic at the 24 out there). I just moved out to La Habra about a month ago and work out at the 24 in La Mirada. I'm usually there late.


Ah, I see. My mom lives in Valencia too. I hang out in Norwalk/Cerritos as well. I typically go to the 24 in Pasadena. But yeah, we should link up one of these days.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

DG7Projects said:


> Ah, I see. My mom lives in Valencia too. I hang out in Norwalk/Cerritos as well. I typically go to the 24 in Pasadena. But yeah, we should link up one of these days.


Ohh for sure. I have to exit in Norwalk (Imperial, from 5S) coming from Valencia to get to my place out here. It's a long strip of side streets. We'll have to get together sometime.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Ohh for sure. I have to exit in Norwalk (Imperial, from 5S) coming from Valencia to get to my place out here. It's a long strip of side streets. We'll have to get together sometime.


I know exactly where you're talking about. I used to live around Pioneer & Imperial Hwy. and took side streets all the way past La Habra into Rowland Heights. It's a nice route to ride a bike on. :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Two more


the car is so clean it looks photoshopped really low onto your wheels :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

darrrentruong said:


> finally got a picture of part of my car.


Wow, I really like those wheels! More pics please.


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

Rogerthat said:


> Wow, I really like those wheels! More pics please.


Haha Thanks man, been waiting for a good camera to take shots of my car.


----------



## Atriot (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Rogerthat said:


> Wow, I really like those wheels! More pics please.





darrrentruong said:


> Haha Thanks man, been waiting for a good camera to take shots of my car.


They look like 3pc Rotiform BLQs.... Did you buy these off of swfloridamk6?


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

Burbank2broward said:


> They look like 3pc Rotiform BLQs.... Did you buy these off of swfloridamk6?


yessir.


----------



## scoubi69 (Apr 15, 2011)

my a3 sportback, on MRR HR2 19" 




























and on Aston Martin DB9


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

darrrentruong said:


> yessir.


Nice! They look dope on your car :beer::thumbup:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ultimatetaba said:


> My parents live in Santa Clarita/Valencia area (I took that IG pic at the 24 out there). I just moved out to La Habra about a month ago and work out at the 24 in La Mirada. I'm usually there late.





DG7Projects said:


> Ah, I see. My mom lives in Valencia too. I hang out in Norwalk/Cerritos as well. I typically go to the 24 in Pasadena. But yeah, we should link up one of these days.





Ultimatetaba said:


> Ohh for sure. I have to exit in Norwalk (Imperial, from 5S) coming from Valencia to get to my place out here. It's a long strip of side streets. We'll have to get together sometime.





DG7Projects said:


> I know exactly where you're talking about. I used to live around Pioneer & Imperial Hwy. and took side streets all the way past La Habra into Rowland Heights. It's a nice route to ride a bike on. :thumbup:


Anyone else feel like we're stuck in that SNL skit "The Californians?"


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

lausch said:


> Anyone else feel like we're stuck in that SNL skit "The Californians?"


LOL I was just thinking that

"Whatterrrr youu doing herrrerrrrr"


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

lausch said:


> Anyone else feel like we're stuck in that SNL skit "The Californians?"


lol i hadn't seen that skit before :thumbup:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

lausch said:


> Anyone else feel like we're stuck in that SNL skit "The Californians?"


Freaking nailed it. :laugh:


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

Burbank2broward said:


> Nice! They look dope on your car :beer::thumbup:


thanks hehe


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

lausch said:


> Anyone else feel like we're stuck in that SNL skit "The Californians?"





cldub said:


> LOL I was just thinking that
> 
> "Whatterrrr youu doing herrrerrrrr"


:laugh::laugh:

No wonder I ended up in La Habra...I took the 5 all the way up instead of getting on the 405 and exiting Cahuenga :facepalm: hahaha


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Thanks for being a good sport Ultimateaba.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

lausch said:


> Anyone else feel like we're stuck in that SNL skit "The Californians?"


Bahahaha...i just lost it. I love that skit


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Dj Toobs said:


>


nice! 

just let the amber go free


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

tcardio said:


> nice!
> 
> just let the amber go free


We really ought to start a Euro-American A3 parts trading program. Win-win. :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> We really ought to start a Euro-American A3 parts trading program. Win-win. :thumbup:


i agree. i hated the amber so i ditched it for euros. i tried black laminex but my car is black. i think you should try it as it would look great with ibis


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Dj Toobs said:


>


where did u get the film for the "amber" deletes"???


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Burbank2broward said:


> where did u get the film for the "amber deletes"???


If you are referring to the bumper its a face lift - no side markers.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

I think he meant the film on the amber corners in the headlights.


----------



## kennysdubbin (Jan 8, 2008)

stock. wish i had some money to make her right. but figured i would whore her out for photography points.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

kennysdubbin said:


> stock. wish i had some money to make her right. but figured i would whore her out for photography points.


isn't that guy on Fast and Furious^^^


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio said:


> isn't that guy on Fast and Furious^^^


I'm the guy from Fast and Furious...just saying.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> I'm the guy from Fast and Furious...just saying.


I thought he died in a motorcycle crash


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

tcardio said:


> isn't that guy on Fast and Furious


That was my first thought too!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

TBomb said:


> I thought he died in a motorcycle crash


Clearly, he didn't. He just posted on the boards!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

kennysdubbin said:


> stock. wish i had some money to make her right. but figured i would whore her out for photography points.


:thumbup:
where in ny are you?


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Gryphon001 said:


> I think he meant the film on the amber corners in the headlights.


*this.* :thumbup::beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

cldub said:


> Clearly, he didn't. He just posted on the boards!


Clearly.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

just a couple snow pics from a few days ago. trying out my new lens...


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

miss her 











MKJ_0593.jpg by mkimjoon, on Flickr


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

mkim said:


> miss her


Got excited for a sec, thinking it was back


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I need an S3 front in my life


Well the whole kit for that matter


----------



## kennysdubbin (Jan 8, 2008)

tcardio said:


> isn't that guy on Fast and Furious^^^


No I'm not from the fast and the furious but ill take a part in the movie if someone wants to pay me


----------



## kennysdubbin (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbup:
where in ny are you?[/QUOTE]

west nassau county. you?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

kennysdubbin said:


> :thumbup:
> where in ny are you?


west nassau county. you?[/QUOTE]

i'm in queens - flushing/fresh meadows right by queens college


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

mkim said:


> miss her


we miss you!


----------



## a3s-13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Didn't know where to post this so I guess ill just post my pics here???


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

^ Nice shots man! Car looks good.


----------



## a3s-13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank ya


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

a3s-13 said:


>


I'm strangely not a fan of "blacked out everything" but this just does it for me :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

that addon lip for B7?


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Car looks good. I'm not usually a fan of those wheels but your car pulls it off oh so nice


----------



## Q-NIC (Oct 17, 2012)

a3s-13 said:


>


Just love this pic. :thumbup:


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Very clean, what's the specs on the wheels? redrilled varrstoens?


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

a3s-13 said:


> Didn't know where to post this so I guess ill just post my pics here???


what suspension are you running?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

What front lip


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

Burbank2broward said:


> where did u get the film for the "amber" deletes"???


I order them online through VinylStyles.com
They came pre-cut and everything. i just slapped them right on.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^Looking good Diego :thumbup:


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Days like this I wish I had Quattro...


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Gryphon001 said:


> Days like this I wish I had Quattro...


I'm wishing I had days like that this winter!


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

​They forecasted a few flurries, instead we had several inches of beautiful fluffy white snow...






The last clip in that video is why I wish I had Quattro...


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

mkim said:


> miss her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miss you brah! Still in SF? Here for the weekend. Be in the city tomorrow. Brought the A3.


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

Gryphon001 said:


> ​They forecasted a few flurries, instead we had several inches of beautiful fluffy white snow...
> 
> The last clip in that video is why I wish I had Quattro...


That song got me all pumped up! It was 81 degrees at work today. I don't do much, make that *any* snow driving...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Miss you brah! Still in SF? Here for the weekend. Be in the city tomorrow. Brought the A3.


he back in best korea now


----------



## eurogasms4 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Behind the glamour :laugh:










After getting waxed today (thanks to my dad )


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Behind the glamour :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never. EVER. seen your car aired up like that :laugh: Still looks amazing man :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

TBomb said:


> I have never. EVER. seen your car aired up like that :laugh: Still looks amazing man :thumbup:


:laugh: It's like a girl posting up a pic of herself with no makeup LOL! Thanks


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Evel2yn said:


> This thread will probably be deleted in a few days.


Beeotch, YOU will probably be deleted in a few minutes :facepalm:


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Yet another video...

We had a small TVA (Toronto Volkswagen Audi) A3's meet...






Small turnout, as some people couldn't come out, but good times all the same...


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sweet! I'll see you guys come spring


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Got my first feature

http://www.grip-set.com/2013/02/straight-bagging-it-feb-18-22.html


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

cldub said:


> Got my first feature
> 
> http://www.grip-set.com/2013/02/straight-bagging-it-feb-18-22.html


Dear God that car is pure candy! Well done, Congratulations on the feature thing.:thumbup: Man... 

-Mici-


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Mici said:


> Dear God that car is pure candy! Well done, Congratulations on the feature thing.:thumbup: Man...
> 
> -Mici-


hah thanks man! :beer:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

cldub said:


> Got my first feature
> 
> http://www.grip-set.com/2013/02/straight-bagging-it-feb-18-22.html


good stuff! grats!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

cldub said:


> Got my first feature
> 
> http://www.grip-set.com/2013/02/straight-bagging-it-feb-18-22.html


Love it man! Congrats! :beer: First of many :thumbup:


----------



## kenter (Sep 29, 2009)

here is mine. got it a few weeks ago. 
needs much moar lows.
2006 2.0fsi fwd
it seems like the front wheel spoke out a little bit. normal? or are the wheels on my car a aftermarket set. havent had time to take them off yet and check them. been working on the sled.

also wondering what people are using to paint or the best grille to buy to get rid of the chrome trim on the front.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> good stuff! grats!


Thanks dude!



Ultimatetaba said:


> Love it man! Congrats! :beer: First of many :thumbup:


Hah lets hope so! :beer:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Some from this past weekend out in SF, California...


























All iPhone shots. Sorry for the craptastic pictures.

BTW, Congrats cldub! Car looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> BTW, Congrats cldub! Car looks great! :thumbup:


Thanks man! :beer:


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

...on-going proj :beer:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

HonDee-A3 said:


> ...on-going proj :beer:


unless you're going to camber the crap out of those and rock it VIP-style...I don't think they're going to fit...


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

NYCameron said:


> unless you're going to camber the crap out of those and rock it VIP-style...I don't think they're going to fit...


its going wide body


----------



## Sidn22ey (Feb 20, 2013)

I am waiting on my cleaning products package so i can finally clean the car and post some pix.
http://www.******.info/28.jpg
http://www.******.info/04.jpg


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

HonDee-A3 said:


> its going wide body


:thumbup:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

HonDee-A3 said:


> its going wide body


Like this?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> Like this?


I almost spit up my coffee


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ceese said:


> Like this?


I'd wreck that...uh...car? Yep.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

om nom nom


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

ceese said:


> Like this?


lol not quite sure what to say

but rather similar, figure it from this....b4 its gone for 12j


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

HonDee-A3 said:


> lol not quite sure what to say
> 
> but rather similar, figure it from this....b4 its gone for 12j


Looking forward to seeing it after you get it done. Are you cutting the fender edges and then filling the gaps? How are you planning on blending the panels by the doors?


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

ceese said:


> Looking forward to seeing it after you get it done. Are you cutting the fender edges and then filling the gaps? How are you planning on blending the panels by the doors?


the fender extension will be worked on plastic fenders with 1 layer of the original fender to becoming the structure of the fender liner.
the extensions isnt that far which gonna go over to the door by what we've measured..., and the angle wouldnt be too right angled as well.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

like tis...ahuh


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Will be bagging the A3 soon......so i got a chop dome to see what it would look like with my current OZ's......will surely be getting new rims....lol


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

HonDee-A3 said:


> like tis...ahuh


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Gryphon001 said:


> Yet another video...
> 
> We had a small TVA (Toronto Volkswagen Audi) A3's meet...
> 
> Small turnout, as some people couldn't come out, but good times all the same...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

gawd damn hondee thats wide, i might go tw march i wanna check it out. i'll be in tpe and hisnchu


----------



## born2drum (Feb 7, 2013)

*SoCal?*

Are you in so cal?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

no


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

for all you guys with air, did you guys get a frame notch? looking to get air within the the next 2-3 months


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

darrrentruong said:


> for all you guys with air, did you guys get a frame notch? looking to get air within the the next 2-3 months


I approve this message. I think I need to save for Air. Or just put my bonus towards it.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

darrrentruong said:


> for all you guys with air, did you guys get a frame notch? looking to get air within the the next 2-3 months


Yes


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Yes


where in socal did you go, or you did it yourself?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

All clean. Stupid winter. 
Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

^ You need a front plate delete.


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> ^ You need a front plate delete.


Ya I know haha going to in the spring. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otar (Sep 30, 2012)

The day before i dropped her off at the shop


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Another beautiful day in so-cal


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

darrrentruong said:


> for all you guys with air, did you guys get a frame notch? looking to get air within the the next 2-3 months


Yes I have a notch. If you don't, it'll sit crazy lop-sided. It's like a good inch of difference between driver side and passenger side


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Ya I know haha going to in the spring.


If I get stopped before Spring, I'll have one for sale.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

cldub said:


> Yes I have a notch. If you don't, it'll sit crazy lop-sided. It's like a good inch of difference between driver side and passenger side


So true. First time I aired out after installation, it sat so dumb. The notch evens up the playing field quite nicely. :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> So true. First time I aired out after installation, it sat so dumb. :thumbup:


Wait, what, even more dumb than just being bagged?  

I keeed...I keeed. (maybe)

cheers.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> If I get stopped before Spring, I'll have one for sale.


Haha oh really? Well keep me in mind. We don't have front plates here to worry about. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ordered some hella supertones that will be here tomorrow! I'm going to paint them white and install them on either side of the audi badge inside the grille. 
On the negative side of life I slid into the ditch on my acreage road last week after a huge snow fall and ripped off one of my tabs on the bumper getting towed out the bumper caught on some snow. I ordered a SRR quick release kit for the front bumper in silver that should be here soon.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

^^^That sucks!^^^....but the car looks bad_ss like that. :laugh:


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks man! :beer:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Whore Friday!


















f_cken whore.... :facepalm:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

sigh i want new car too.


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Been way to long since I been here, what better way then to whore you guys with some shots from the past year....


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

you're my pre facelift clone

and i might be getting V708's for summer and keep my Ti's for winter...are they 18x8.5 with 225's ?


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Maitre Absolut said:


> you're my pre facelift clone
> 
> and i might be getting V708's for summer and keep my Ti's for winter...are they 18x8.5 with 225's ?



Yup 18x8.5 225's and I also kept my stocks for winter ...


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

WINTER MODE...Just a few days ago....


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ODY said:


> Been way to long since I been here, what better way then to whore you guys with some shots from the past year....


Wow, it has been a while! Car still looks fresh. :thumbup:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

ODY said:


> Yup 18x8.5 225's and I also kept my stocks for winter ...


What offset are you running? With or w/o spacers?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

ODY said:


> Been way to long since I been here, what better way then to whore you guys with some shots from the past year....


nice shots! thanks for sharing. BUUUUUUT, can you PLEASE clean your exhaust tips


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Here's the video
http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums...4257BB3-6414-0000060A6481F46E_zps640fffd4.mp4


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Horns look pretty cool


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks! Don't think I've seen anyone else with an A3 install them yet.


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

tcardio said:


> nice shots! thanks for sharing. BUUUUUUT, can you PLEASE clean your exhaust tips


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! LOL... I'm actually running a catless dp... Good luck trying to keeep the tips clean...


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Did some test fitting last night...


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

ODY said:


>


I like your car and what you've done to the front bumper painting the middle black. :thumbup: Did you paint the emblem white or did you buy that?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

daddies new car


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> daddies new car


wow...really?!

shoes off...good man!


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

it wasn't me...


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Rogerthat said:


> I like your car and what you've done to the front bumper painting the middle black. :thumbup: Did you paint the emblem white or did you buy that?



Hey, the middle bumper part is Vinyl Wrapped not painted and the emblem I used PlastiDip white to paint it, I recently removed it cause I wasn't a huge fan of it.... I plan to actually get the front emblem painted Ibis white with clear coat to match the body....


----------



## yannick3133 (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Snapped a few this morning, new rollers are finally on.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Looks great. Are you selling your stocks?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Wheels look great...clean ride for sure


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

My car from the weekly Tuesday night meet up

if anyone is in the Portland area, every Tuesday at 8pm we meet in Beaverton,OR Old Chicago at 8 pm. They serve small pizzas for 1 dollar and they have over 100 beers to choose from.


Image property of Celerity Photography











PS I NEED EURO TAILLIGHTS


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Looks great. Are you selling your stocks?


 Thanks :beer: 

Possibly, they don't have a whole lot of miles on them since I bought the car. Maybe around 700 miles give or take. 



jds215 said:


> Wheels look great...clean ride for sure


 Thanks :beer:


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

yannick3133 said:


>


 Nice car, I have not seen you in the gta, do you come out to any of the toronto meets?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ooh I feel spechul!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

^ Is your dog electric?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Snapped a few this morning, new rollers are finally on.


 those are a pleasure to look at


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

tcardio said:


> those are a pleasure to look at


 Agreed. :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

What's that winter you aren't done yet? 










I got a lil time.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^What's winter??  90 degrees out today.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> ^What's winter??  90 degrees out today.


 What is the meaning of this Winter? 

Jason, are you going to Wuste this year?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> What is the meaning of this Winter?
> 
> Jason, are you going to Wuste this year?


 So much confuse. 

And yeah, I'm planning on making it out...I'm just not 100% certain of my school schedule at that time since it'll be a new term by then.


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Threw some cheap wheels on today.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Blizzard run in a blizzard? Sounds fun. Best to hard park. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

It's been shrunk! 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> So much confuse.
> 
> And yeah, I'm planning on making it out...I'm just not 100% certain of my school schedule at that time since it'll be a new term by then.


 F it! Bring your homework.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Ponto said:


> It's been shrunk!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


 What? Mommy never told not to wash too hot to avoid shrinkage? :wave: 

I'm starting to hate this winter already. And I do have 2 Quattros. But I just want it to be warm and sunny so I can switch to summer tires and drive the TT topless. There is just a few things that are better than that. Other one being with 2 wheels and first, among with being topless, being totally pantless. :laugh: 

-Mici-


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Bat22tle said:


> This thread will probably be deleted in a few days.


 **** you


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Bat22tle said:


> This thread will probably be deleted in a few days.


 Your face will probably be deleted in a few days.


----------



## yannick3133 (Nov 16, 2010)

rick89 said:


> Nice car, I have not seen you in the gta, do you come out to any of the toronto meets?


 No i'm from the Ottawa area:thumbdown:


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

yannick3133 said:


> No i'm from the Ottawa area:thumbdown:


 You might want to come out to vagkraft in toronto if you get the chance and there is berlin klassik in kitchener. Those are a few of the biggest shows down here. Would be nice to see some more a3's around here.


----------



## yannick3133 (Nov 16, 2010)

rick89 said:


> You might want to come out to vagkraft in toronto if you get the chance and there is berlin klassik in kitchener. Those are a few of the biggest shows down here. Would be nice to see some more a3's around here.


 What are the dates for dates?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

yannick3133 said:


> What are the dates for dates?


 Show Schedule 2013 (Tentative) 

May 17, 18, 19 Weekend – SOWO, Helen GA 

Saturday May 25th – Fitted Showcase, Toronto ON 

Sunday June 2nd – Spring Fling, Mississauga ON 
Sunday June 2nd – CSCS, Toronto Motorsports Park 

Sunday June 23rd – June Jitter Bug, Niagara Falls ON 
Sunday June 23rd – CSCS, Grand Bend Motorplex 

Saturday June 29th – Eurokracy, Montreal QC 
Sunday June 30th – Euro Hangar, Holland MI 

Sunday July 14th – KW Bugout, Kitchener ON 
Sunday July 14th – Euronited, Port Credit ON 

July 19, 20, 21 Weekend – Waterfest 19, Englishtown NJ 
Sunday July 21th – Vdubfest, Port Perry ON 

Sunday July 28th – CSCS, Mosport, Bowmanville ON 

Sunday August 11th - Volksfest, Ottawa ON 

Sunday August 18th – Vagkraft, Brampton ON 
Sunday August 18th – CSCS, Toronto Motorsports Park 

August 23, 24, 25 Weekend – Importfest, Toronto ON 

September 7th & 8th Weekend – Berlin Klassik, Kitchener ON 

Sunday September 22nd – Brantford VW Charity Show, Brantford ON 
Sunday September 22nd – CSCS, Toronto Motorsports Park 

September 27, 28, 29 Weekend – H20i, Ocean City MD


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

^^^ Nice work... But you have waaaay too much time on your hands Rick. 

Need to write these down for later...


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Gryphon001 said:


> ^^^ Nice work... But you have waaaay too much time on your hands Rick.
> 
> Need to write these down for later...


 I did not actually spend any time making the list lol, I just copied it from someone elses post.


----------



## David_IL (Feb 7, 2012)

*just dipped my grill..*

I'd love to hear your opinion..


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

David_IL said:


> I'd love to hear your opinion..


 Next time throw some cardboard or paper behind the grille to prevent spraying the plastidip onto your AC condenser.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

or take the grill off car. 

thats wat i do


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks good David_IL, now you just need to pick up one of *these*


----------



## David_IL (Feb 7, 2012)

This is exactly what I want now!!


----------



## TurboChrisB (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's a couple of mine from last summer.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

An awesome drive to work.. FFUUUUU Winter. Averaged I think 15km/h


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

TurboChrisB said:


> Here's a couple of mine from last summer.


 usually not crazy about blacked out rings, but on your ride..it looks dope!! nice stance..and sick wheels! :thumbup: any ass shots??  

btw..have you thought about smoked side markers?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

^^nice grass, what do you use?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

eddiefury said:


> btw..have you thought about smoked side markers?


 if you see the other pictures, you can see that he color matched them...much cleaner look than smoked


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Winter round two.

















Audi is not impressed. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TurboChrisB (Feb 25, 2012)

eddiefury said:


> usually not crazy about blacked out rings, but on your ride..it looks dope!! nice stance..and sick wheels! :thumbup: any ass shots??
> 
> btw..have you thought about smoked side markers?


 Thanks, the back is pretty standard...here's some before I got the rear spoiler on..and one after putting on the spoiler and removing the rear wiper.


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

At least you can drive your A3 Ponto. I've been stranded at home the last day due to wind and snow, can't even get out of my driveway even with the small tractor and snowblower..


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

06A3Stage2 said:


> At least you can drive your A3 Ponto. I've been stranded at home the last day due to wind and snow, can't even get out of my driveway even with the small tractor and snowblower..


 What exactly are we looking at in that bottom picture? Is that your front yard?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Jesus where are you?!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Jesus where are you?!


 *HE* is everywhere!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^lawl'd


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

TurboChrisB said:


> Here's a couple of mine from last summer.


nice lawn


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

TBomb said:


> What exactly are we looking at in that bottom picture? Is that your front yard?


That's my driveway! I live on an acreage just south of Saskatoon. Here's a picture after many hrs of clearing hard packed snow!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

06A3Stage2 said:


> That's my driveway! I live on an acreage just south of Saskatoon. Here's a picture after many hrs of clearing hard packed snow!


Ah yeah my dad has been working out that way all winter. Said its been brutal, lots of snow, wind and cold. Although the snow at our farm i think is up there too, just a lot more wind coverage is all.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

06A3Stage2 said:


> That's my driveway! I live on an acreage just south of Saskatoon. Here's a picture after many hrs of clearing hard packed snow!


Epic snow, epic pic and 6 rings out in front! so jelly


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Ah yeah my dad has been working out that way all winter. Said its been brutal, lots of snow, wind and cold. Although the snow at our farm i think is up there too, just a lot more wind coverage is all.


Yeah its been a long winter so hopefully it'll warm up soon! If you make it to Saskatchewan this summer let me know there are a few good car shows throughout the summer. I'm going to try and make the Farfromhome show this year in Sylvan Lake, hopefully I'll meet you sometime this year! :beer:


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

tcardio said:


> Epic snow, epic pic and 6 rings out in front! so jelly


I'd rather have your weather lol


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Saturday morning :thumbup:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Saturday morning :thumbup:


Brand Blvd. You went to Portos huh.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

DG7Projects said:


> Brand Blvd. You went to Portos huh.


Caught me red handed. 7AM lol


----------



## jpnA3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thought I'd share mine too


----------



## Donna591 (Mar 25, 2013)

Nate's is one of my favorites, right next to Robin's (not sure if he posts here). Def. top notch cars!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Donna591 said:


> Nate's is one of my favorites, right next to Robin's (not sure if he posts here). Def. top notch cars!


FYAD!


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Saturday morning :thumbup:



WTF, does your car only have one windshield wiper??? :sly: :banghead:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Went OCD and did some cleaning yesterday...


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Saturday morning :thumbup:


how have i never seen your A3 around?? i used to live near there..also work two blocks from there. now westside...


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Non S-line bumper customized to my taste..


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

JDBVR6 said:


> WTF, does your car only have one windshield wiper??? :sly: :banghead:


It has 2. The other one is invisible. :beer:



eddiefury said:


> how have i never seen your A3 around?? i used to live near there..also work two blocks from there. now westside...


I was just swinging through the area to meet up with a couple other guys to head to HIN. I'm out in Valencia.



Donna591 said:


> Nate's is one of my favorites, right next to Robin's (not sure if he posts here). Def. top notch cars!


Neither of them post in here much, but both are some of the best in the game. Jason recently raised the bar too at UD :thumbup:



A3Performance said:


> Non S-line bumper customized to my taste..


Very sleek :thumbup: Similar to what robcote did to his before it got wrecked


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Finally got around to cleaning the wheels 

and a teaser shot of a late night photo-shoot


----------



## JPK_ (May 25, 2012)

A3Performance said:


> Non S-line bumper customized to my taste..


Do you have any more photos? I'm still on the fence...


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

eurotuned00 said:


>


any shots of the rear? im liking the way that exhaust looks:thumbup:

wheels look great also


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

eurotuned00 said:


> Finally got around to cleaning the wheels
> 
> and a teaser shot of a late night photo-shoot


Looks great Tony! We will reunite our A3's soon.


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sketch all the cars!!


----------



## fuzion (Nov 25, 2005)

Unsure if i have posted, can't remember


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

fuzion said:


> Unsure if i have posted, can't remember


Wow that is an awesome shot.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

jds215 said:


> any shots of the rear? im liking the way that exhaust looks:thumbup:
> 
> wheels look great also


thanks, ill take some this weekend



AllThingsGhetto said:


> Looks great Tony! We will reunite our A3's soon.


yes! plus i still want to see the mk3


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

fuzion said:


> Unsure if i have posted, can't remember



Yes you have.... But I for one don't mind. 

That is one sweet looking ride :thumbup: I'm jealous!!!


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow I haven't used my camera in a while and I feel like these shots came out ****ty, oh well going to post them anyways..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Wow I haven't used my camera in a while and I feel like these shots came out ****ty, oh well going to post them anyways..


I need them stickers as well!


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I ordered them from bagsareforgroceries.com when they were on sale. They still might be actually.


Sent from my iPotato 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Nothin' crazy... but should be the last weekend on the winters. Excellent beercation day in Waterbury VT


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Wow I haven't used my camera in a while and I feel like these shots came out ****ty, oh well going to post them anyways..


Most A3's need the S3 skirts to make the car pop but I must admit ^^^car was prepared and planted spot on! Nice work, you have the touch!!!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Sketch all the cars!!


I'm coming to your house and taking away all of your photoshop filters.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I'm coming to your house and taking away all of your photoshop filters.


Haha not even Photoshop bub. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rathroe (Dec 13, 2011)

These wont be the final wheels or color (still have the VW centercaps also) but I didnt like the stock wheels and had these on hand for my Passat. I'm more focused on going stage 2 & getting coilovers atm.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

some recent pix..


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

eddiefury said:


> some recent pix..


that's effing perfect!!!!! keep 'em coming


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Agreed... That is perfect.:thumbup:

Here are a couple of mine... starting to get her ready for summer mode... a bit of wash and wax called for a few pics.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

Gryphon001 said:


> Agreed... That is perfect.:thumbup:
> 
> Here are a couple of mine... starting to get her ready for summer mode... a bit of wash and wax called for a few pics.


dopeness. :beer:


----------



## Q-NIC (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I want summer... its snowing again. I want to polish my car. This is bull****!!!!!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I want summer... its snowing again. I want to polish my car. This is bull****!!!!!


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Need to come south


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

eddiefury said:


>


I love this, how was it done? custom?

Any more pics


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

Weeman11 said:


> I love this, how was it done? custom?
> 
> Any more pics


thanks! loving it too. i'll post more soon..want to do a proper shoot.

bought this:
http://www.namotorsports.net/Oettinger/Body-Kits/Rear-Bumpers-Wraps/Part-Number=OTOE80428600
on sale now too!

had my muffler shop do a custom dual exhaust...and presto!


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> I want summer... its snowing again. I want to polish my car. This is bull****!!!!!


Because of this, I went out and washed the car lol


----------



## Grimp (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## smelly. (Nov 10, 2003)




----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^looks fantastic


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

CH-Rs??!?!?!  

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JPK_ (May 25, 2012)

eddiefury said:


> some recent pix..



Clean. But you NEED to go with some skirts and something up front now. Looks a bit silly with the arse droop. Im sure you have something in the works though!

If not. Try RDX Racedesign skirts or of course Oettinger. I went down this track with mine and those were the only two options that seemed to match up to the rear. S3 and Votex wont match up and you will still get a rear that is much lower than the rest of the car.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

JPK_ said:


> Clean. But you NEED to go with some skirts and something up front now. Looks a bit silly with the arse droop. Im sure you have something in the works though!
> 
> If not. Try RDX Racedesign skirts or of course Oettinger. I went down this track with mine and those were the only two options that seemed to match up to the rear. S3 and Votex wont match up and you will still get a rear that is much lower than the rest of the car.


thanks..yep, looking at what side skirts to match. The Oettinger are crazy expensive ($600) at Vivid Racing, trying to find them elsewhere.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

went to my parents house this weekend to adjust a few things in the rear wheel wells..screw mod, liner adjustment..snapped a few random photos...


97 993 c2s & 93 corrado...you can tell these never move. ~25k miles on the 993 and ~48k on the corrado.


tried to figure out how get these speedlines to fit. fronts would work...rears are 11's...no go =-(


74 alfa gtv. grandpa bought it new. doubles as a storage shelf too 


most awesomely depreciated euro sedan....check


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


>




Is that car a transformer?? :sly:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> I ordered them from bagsareforgroceries.com when they were on sale. They still might be actually.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPotato 5 using Tapatalk


Got mine! Now I just need a car :screwy:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> Got mine! Now I just need a car :screwy:


When do you get it back?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> When do you get it back?


Rumor has it I should have it back by Sunday. Reality not so much :banghead: . Fingers crossed that magic happens and ppl get their ish together.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

The important component has arrived!!!


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

Some photos of my old car which were posted in the original whoring thread.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

krazyboi said:


> The important component has arrived!!!


I guess we know your stance on assault weapons and extended magazines :laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ban assault clips


----------



## BrynAppe (Mar 20, 2011)

Just picked up my new 2013 A3 last night! Can't wait to get it cleaned up after driving it home 11 hours and take some photos, but here are a few from the trip!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

eh said:


> Some photos of my old car which were posted in the original whoring thread.


HE LIVES!!! Your car was always my original idol. I can't remember how many of your pics made it to my desktop.


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

Ultimatetaba said:


> HE LIVES!!! Your car was always my original idol. I can't remember how many of your pics made it to my desktop.


Thanks! Sadly the car had an untimely death. A tourist from Quebec hit me on my way to work. It was dropped off at a body shop that day, and by the next morning thieves had stolen the 19-inch BBS CHs and left it sitting on the brakes. Apparently, the staff at the body shop were too lazy to push the car in for the night and/or too stupid to connect a laptop to reset the ECU and get the engine running. Pfaff Autoworks. :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> ban assault clips


Ban people who use the word "clips" when they should use the word "magazine"


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ sounds like an inside job to me

edit: eh's car


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

eh said:


> Some photos of my old car which were posted in the original whoring thread.


Best looking white A3 eva!



eh said:


>


That hurts.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

BrynAppe said:


> Just picked up my new 2013 A3 last night! Can't wait to get it cleaned up after driving it home 11 hours and take some photos, but here are a few from the trip!


Props for Lucy the Elephant.... thats right next to my Gramma's old condo in Margate NJ....
Glad to see it survived Sandy!

good luck with the A3!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

BrynAppe said:


> Just picked up my new 2013 A3 last night! Can't wait to get it cleaned up after driving it home 11 hours and take some photos, but here are a few from the trip!


Nice find! Ti Package and 6MT?  Have any plans for it yet?

Edit: Seats for sale? :laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

how long u guys think it will take before i scare her off?????

i need seats


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> how long u guys think it will take before i scare her off?????
> 
> i need seats


Join Date: Mar 20th, 2011
Posts: 10

Lurker?!? Or soon to be participator?!?!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

or trolling


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

My te37's that I got refinished: converted from 5x114.3 to 5x112 :beer: 
18x9 +40 fronts
18x9.5 +40 rears

The condition I got them in had rash on 2 wheels, chips and imperfections on all original white powder coating.








Authentic volk center caps, valve stems, caps








Authentic volk Te37 replacement stickers (these were not cheap!)

























They will get mounted after I get my air setup installed.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Grimp said:


>


Awesome!!!!!!!!!!:beer: Are you running any spacers, and what size tires are you running?


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

JDBVR6 said:


> Is that car a transformer?? :sly:


Not since the last time I checked. Why do you ask?


----------



## BrynAppe (Mar 20, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Nice find! Ti Package and 6MT?  Have any plans for it yet?
> 
> Edit: Seats for sale? :laugh:


haha no way, took me a long time to find a car with this package!


----------



## BrynAppe (Mar 20, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Join Date: Mar 20th, 2011
> Posts: 10
> 
> Lurker?!? Or soon to be participator?!?!


Participator of course, well now that I have my new car!  I have literally been looking for this car since 2011. Originally joined to sell my b6 a4 (which is still for sale!). It will be stock until I put a dent in my loan but i've got a few ideas


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

BrynAppe said:


> haha no way, took me a long time to find a car with this package!


dibs on the seat covers..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BrynAppe said:


> Participator of course, well now that I have my new car!  I have literally been looking for this car since 2011. Originally joined to sell my b6 a4 (which is still for sale!). It will be stock until I put a dent in my loan but i've got a few ideas


Good to hear then 

Welcome :beer: (btw, don't sell your seats ever, these guys are vultures! :vampire


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

^^^:thumbup:

Very nice!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

eh said:


>


That's horrible. She had a good run while she was around. Definitely was a big inspiration to me :beer:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I will whore dirty, because I have a question. I was wanting to go lower 1/2" or 3/4" for summer. BUT, now with winter rideheight, the tire is hitting to rear bumper screw / bracket. So I guess I can't go lower until I figure out how to fasten the bumper from the very ends.  anyone have a working solution for this readily?

Here she is in her royal highness... :banghead:









I will whore clean when I get the car in right ride height and washed up again.

-Mici-


----------



## BrynAppe (Mar 20, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Good to hear then
> 
> Welcome :beer: (btw, don't sell your seats ever, these guys are vultures! :vampire


Wouldn't dream of it! 
Thanks


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Mici said:


> I will whore dirty, because I have a question. I was wanting to go lower 1/2" or 3/4" for summer. BUT, now with winter rideheight, the tire is hitting to rear bumper screw / bracket. So I guess I can't go lower until I figure out how to fasten the bumper from the very ends.  anyone have a working solution for this readily?
> 
> Here she is in her royal highness... :banghead:
> 
> ...


Are those over sized tires or are the wheels 14s? Cuz, Damn, looks like a lot of rubber!!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

eddiefury said:


>


woah!! awesome shot :thumbup:


----------



## Grimp (Mar 11, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!:beer: Are you running any spacers, and what size tires are you running?


thanks man! :beer: yeah 8mm at the rear, and 215/35/19

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> Are those over sized tires or are the wheels 14s? Cuz, Damn, looks like a lot of rubber!!


I dunno? 225/40-18. 

-Mici-


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Mici - I removed that screw, ground the plastic bumper tab down a bit, and bent the very end of the metal tab up. The bumper stays in place within a mm or so of flush - never moves. No more rubbing, even with 245/40 on 18x8 et45. I could probably go to et40, not sure about lower...


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

got PS Elements, so messing around...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup...) etc.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Mici - I removed that screw, ground the plastic bumper tab down a bit, and bent the very end of the metal tab up. The bumper stays in place within a mm or so of flush - never moves. No more rubbing, even with 245/40 on 18x8 et45. I could probably go to et40, not sure about lower...


Hmmm.. I guess I'll have to go the same route. My rear rims are 8.5x18" ET35 and with 225/40 rubber as mentioned before. I wish I would've gone 215 or even 205. I think that would've solved my problem. Or actually if I would've gotten my wheels with right specs at the first time, I would now have ET45 on rear too and propably no problems. ET35 does look better on the wheel arch tho, but will see what problems I get into with that. Thanks for the helpful reply, I was actually thinking of this but unsure if the end of the bumper will stick on well enough. I actually might also need to shave my inner wheel liner too, at least I think it's rubbing on that too. 

eddiefury, your pics are kick ass! :thumbup:

-Mici-


----------



## JPK_ (May 25, 2012)

eddiefury said:


>


Love it! I need facelift tails ASAP.

What type of tint do you have on them?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

rotor reps from ECS 18x8 et 45.

i think i like them more than my OEM Ti RS4 styles


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

tuckin' LM's


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

^ Looking good Mykey! Imma be there soon...fifteen52 called me over the weekend


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

crappy cell shot...


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

JPK_ said:


> Love it! I need facelift tails ASAP.
> 
> What type of tint do you have on them?


right on..thanks. I slapped on the Lamin-x "tint", their lightest one.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

SoSoA3 said:


> ^ Looking good Mykey! Imma be there soon...fifteen52 called me over the weekend


Can't wait to see it man. :beer:


----------



## scoubi69 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh I am diggin the wheels. Touareg's? 

You know... I'd post a picture of my car, but I am tired of seeing snow... maybe in July... haha


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Oh I am diggin the wheels. Touareg's?
> 
> You know... I'd post a picture of my car, but I am tired of seeing snow... maybe in July... haha


I believe they are the Helios, from a Phaeton


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

scoubi69 said:


>


always loved these wheels...seem to be pretty rare in the US too. They look great on your car:thumbup:


----------



## scoubi69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, they are really Helios, from VW Phaeton. thank you, in Europe, they are not seen as


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

yup.

Saturday Morning


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> tuckin' LM's


Love the wheels! But the camber is for a Honda. Straighten em up


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Love the wheels! But the camber is for a Honda. Straighten em up


:facepalm:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Love the wheels! But the camber is for a Honda. Straighten em up


Is that so?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Love the wheels! But the camber is for a Honda. Straighten em up


Car's on air.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Love the wheels! But the camber is for a Honda. Straighten em up


:facepalm:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

ponto said:


> yup.
> 
> Saturday morning


f that mess!!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Uber-A3 said:


> f that mess!!!


YUP!!










leaving my dads... there were some big drifts. 

All pretty much gone now thankfully!


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ponto said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> leaving my dads... there were some big drifts.
> 
> All pretty much gone now thankfully!


Looks cold


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Looks cold


Was a balmy 5 C lol


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> tuckin' LM's


looks awesome :thumbup::thumbup:

whats the specs on the wheels


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> tuckin' LM's


HELLO!!!! 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> tuckin' LM's


bastard! bagged ibis white so badass!


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

eurotuned00 said:


> looks awesome :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> whats the specs on the wheels


18x8 ET35, 18x9 ET35. Wheels were borrowed because my buddy couldn't attend Waterwerks SF last year. Not my wheels, but I love that crappy cell phone shot. My wheels will be on soon.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> tuckin' LM's


Broken axle look...










Mona says, :thumbup::thumbup::screwy:

But...your car, your money.

cheers.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Broken axle look...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand why nobody seems to realize when a car is clearly on airbags and is aired out, that the design of the suspension causes the wheel/tire to negatively camber into the wheel well. When he is at his normal ride height, I'm sure his camber is just fine. He doesn't drive around that low with the wheels tucked into his fenders like that.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TBomb said:


> I don't understand why nobody seems to realize when a car is clearly on airbags and is aired out, that the design of the suspension causes the wheel/tire to negatively camber into the wheel well. When he is at his normal ride height, I'm sure his camber is just fine. He doesn't drive around that low with the wheels tucked into his fenders like that.


It's not an issue of driving versus static for most. Rather, static or dynamic, it's like armpit-hair on a hot chick, or boogie-in-the-nose, or spinach-in-the-teeth....just not a good look regardless of how many people do it.

cheers


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> It's not an issue of driving versus static for most. Rather, static or dynamic, it's like armpit-hair on a hot chick, or boogie-in-the-nose, or spinach-in-the-teeth....just not a good look regardless of how many people do it.
> 
> cheers


Maybe not a good look to you, but I like how my car sits aired out and I like how it sits at ride height. I'm keeping that spinach in my teeth. To each their own. Trust me, I have my dynamically static sound cars in the garage.  This is my cruiser.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

For the anti-air community. 

Static days on Autostrada Monzas.









:wave:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> For the anti-air community.
> 
> Static days on Autostrada Monzas.
> 
> ...


Love the phone dials. Those fall under the category of super rare.


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> For the anti-air community.
> 
> Static days on Autostrada Monzas.
> 
> ...


This is beautiful! The only thing I don't like is hardcore camber on your daily driver. I love bags, looks so clean. Perfectly even to


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> This is beautiful! The only thing I don't like is hardcore camber on your daily driver. I love bags, looks so clean. Perfectly even to





TBomb said:


> I don't understand why nobody seems to realize when a car is clearly on airbags and is aired out, that the design of the suspension causes the wheel/tire to negatively camber into the wheel well. When he is at his normal ride height, I'm sure his camber is just fine. He doesn't drive around that low with the wheels tucked into his fenders like that.


:facepalm:

I'm pretty sure that he didn't get his car done up just to impress you, Blak. This is the WHORING thread, not the " I don't like what you did to your car" thread. Dig?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

^^^ Thanks man. Like I said, the car is on air suspension. When it's raised up at "driving height", camber and all that jazz is perfectly fine and normal.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Why do people lower their cars? Factory height is best. Plus it doesn't look broken.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Why do people lower their cars? Factory height is best. Plus it doesn't look broken.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Why do people lower their cars? Factory height is best. Plus it doesn't look broken.


:laugh:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Why do people lower their cars? Factory height is best. Plus it doesn't look broken.


:heart: Jason :heart: :laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Maybe not a good look to you, but I like how my car sits aired out and I like how it sits at ride height. I'm keeping that spinach in my teeth. To each their own. Trust me, I have my dynamically static sound cars in the garage.  This is my cruiser.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> There's a reason we don't all drive black model Ts.
> 
> Even though I don't like the slammed/broken axle look, it doesn't matter as it's just my opinion. Lots of people don't the votex rear and black wheels on my TT...but I don't give a $hit because I did it for me, not them. They are free to criticize the look of my TT. It's all good.
> 
> cheers


Preach on brotha! If we all drove the same looking cars this would be boring.  :beer:


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

All of you are funny. Nah man I'm not hating In the least. I love bags and I'm super down with your rim choices Mr. Ghetto. Sure you didn't do it to impress me but you did. Looks great man. Looks great. Can we move on now?








Look a dirty a3. Parked next to this guy, this much dirt takes skill


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Lol dirty Charger fan:laugh:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> There's a reason we don't all drive black model Ts.
> 
> Even though I don't like the slammed/broken axle look, it doesn't matter as it's just my opinion. Lots of people don't the votex rear and black wheels on my TT...but I don't give a $hit because I did it for me, not them. They are free to criticize the look of my TT. It's all good.
> 
> cheers


Big :thumbup: for this! Same here, I do buy and make and fabricate things I do for myself and nobody else (unless serious cash to cover the expenses  ). If people don't like it, so not, if they do, it makes me feel a bit better since all the hard work seems to show for a stranger too. Healthy attitude! :thumbup:

Edit: And do I know the thing you said. I did hang in UK TT Forums with my TT for some time. There are serious purists over there, who thinks you can't do anything to your TT without spoiling it. Well if you do, you have to have OEM parts at least. There are billion standard TT's around, which is enough for me to rape my car as I want to. At least it did pull some crowd at the car show on eastern. http://blopster.galleria.fi/kuvat/RCRFinland/ 

-Mici-


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> All of you are funny. Nah man I'm not hating In the least. I love bags and I'm super down with your rim choices Mr. Ghetto. Sure you didn't do it to impress me but you did. Looks great man. Looks great. Can we move on now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Clean Diesel decal... lol

And the cat paw prints. that poor car.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

It's the little things that count!










A3 group has proven itself 100 times more awesome than the mk4 world I came from. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Magic!! 










Thanks to JDS215 for the hook up!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^clean :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> ^clean :thumbup:


So much better! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks great dude:thumbup:


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> tuckin' LM's


*hats off*
so good :thumbup::beer:
now show us ur new shoes


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

^^^ New shoes won't be on for a couple weeks bud. Saving up for tires. I'm hoping to attend Wekfest LA with Jason (Ultimatetaba), but we'll see. :thumbup:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> ^^^ New shoes won't be on for a couple weeks bud. Saving up for tires. I'm hoping to attend Wekfest LA with Jason (Ultimatetaba), but we'll see. :thumbup:


I wanna roll.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> ^^^ New shoes won't be on for a couple weeks bud. Saving up for tires. I'm hoping to attend Wekfest LA with Jason (Ultimatetaba), but we'll see. :thumbup:





DG7Projects said:


> I wanna roll.


can i roll along too? :wave:


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> ^^^ New shoes won't be on for a couple weeks bud. Saving up for tires. I'm hoping to attend Wekfest LA with Jason (Ultimatetaba), but we'll see. :thumbup:


I was going to go to wekfest but apparently its full now and i couldnt register


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

eurotuned00 said:


> I was going to go to wekfest but apparently its full now and i couldnt register


Oh yehhhh. Forgot about that whole "registration" thing :sly: Welp...guess I'm free that weekend lol


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Oh yehhhh. Forgot about that whole "registration" thing :sly: Welp...guess I'm free that weekend lol


Eh? So one has to register just to attend? WTF.


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Eh? So one has to register just to attend? WTF.


You have to register the car, otherwise it's like 20 bucks to go into event. Hopefully, I'm free to go to the event.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ahhh. Thanks for clearing that up. I say us Cali heads and whomever else from close by states should roll DEEP. Should be interesting seeing a bunch of knuckleheads in A3s on the freeway. :laugh:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Ahhh. Thanks for clearing that up. I say us Cali heads and whomever else from close by states should roll DEEP. Should be interesting seeing a bunch of knuckleheads in A3s on the freeway. :laugh:


I'm down for that, I'll have some wrong fitment crew friends in the car show.


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## JPK_ (May 25, 2012)

poli84 said:


>


Looking good. Much darker looking than usual though. Have you got cquartz on it?


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

JPK_ said:


> Looking good. Much darker looking than usual though. Have you got cquartz on it?


I do have CQuartz on it yes!
But I think it's just the shot which makes it look that much darker as in person, it doesn't really look any different to another Sprint Blue. 

Here is another shot taken at a similar time


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

poli84 said:


>





poli84 said:


> I do have CQuartz on it yes!
> But I think it's just the shot which makes it look that much darker as in person, it doesn't really look any different to another Sprint Blue.
> 
> Here is another shot taken at a similar time


Love your car :heart:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

DG7Projects said:


> Ahhh. Thanks for clearing that up. I say us Cali heads and whomever else from close by states should roll DEEP. Should be interesting seeing a bunch of knuckleheads in A3s on the freeway. :laugh:


We should just have a big a$s A3 meet. Didn't know there were so many of us. A3 Wekfest!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> We should just have a big a$s A3 meet. Didn't know there were so many of us. A3 Wekfest!


If its in Cali maybe next year I will plan to drive down! :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also I can't get over how much better this looks. 










Now all that's left is plate filler and Led tails! Looks wise anyways. 

Maybe steal Ceese grill at some point. :laugh:


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

Take a pic of it with the lights on.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

amanojyaku said:


> Take a pic of it with the lights on.


haha ok, you probably won't see much. But will do that tonight once its dark.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Still have some adjustments to be made....


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ponto: makes you wonder how you left em orange for so long!!!

they look fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jds215 said:


> Ponto: makes you wonder how you left em orange for so long!!!
> 
> they look fantastic :thumbup:


Agreed! One of the top cosmetic changes for sure I would almost bet. For Pre Facelift anyways


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Still have some adjustments to be made....


That is looking great sir! :thumbup:

And Ponto, I dig the streamline-ness of your sidemarker covers. :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Still have some adjustments to be made....


Dang that is nice, every getting Air... So awesome. 



AllThingsGhetto said:


> That is looking great sir! :thumbup:
> 
> And Ponto, I dig the streamline-ness of your sidemarker covers. :beer:



Thanks! Its all in the little details right? haha


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

poli84 said:


> I do have CQuartz on it yes!
> But I think it's just the shot which makes it look that much darker as in person, it doesn't really look any different to another Sprint Blue.
> 
> Here is another shot taken at a similar time


This color.... 

:heart:

 GIFSoup


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

iPhone + night + ****ty lighting = 










But it's finally up and running!


Sent from my iPotato 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

awesome dude...man you put all that in quickly?


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

jds215 said:


> awesome dude...man you put all that in quickly?


To be honest, it's not that hard. It's pretty much like putting on coilovers and running a subwoofer to the rear at the same time. I still have some cleanup to do and finish my cover for the false floor but interior is all reassembled. I might jack it up tonight and add a touch more camber up front but its done for the most part.


Sent from my iPotato 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

looks great. love the color of your car as well :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> iPhone + night + ****ty lighting =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! :beer:



jds215 said:


> looks great. love the color of your car as well :thumbup:


Get on IG!!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Very nice! :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Get on IG!!


instagram? seems like i might have to


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> instagram? seems like i might have to


correct!


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

jds215 said:


> looks great. love the color of your car as well :thumbup:


Thanks! 

And as krazyboi said, get at that Instagram! Haha


Sent from my iPotato 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

instagram is great! lol! 

@jasnmyke (shared between my wife and I, but there are some A3/Mk3 pics on there)


----------



## JPK_ (May 25, 2012)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

cldub said:


>


 hipster shot


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Doing fun:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Doing fun:


 Is that from this year? It looks lower than the shots you did right after installing your Ohlins.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese said:


> Is that from this year? It looks lower than the shots you did right after installing your Ohlins.


 Yes - it is from a couple months ago. The Ohlins are compressed on the passenger side because of the cornering weight shift, so they look like the perfect ride height...


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Burbank2broward said:


> hipster shot


 I think your version of hipster is skewed for I see no hipsters.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

cldub said:


>


 is anyone looking at your car?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

tcardio said:


> is anyone looking at your car?


 Photographer...


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

shot update of where it's near...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tcardio said:


> is anyone looking at your car?


 


Gryphon001 said:


> Photographer...


 Just him


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

HonDee-A3 said:


> shot update of where it's near...


 YES!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

HonDee-A3 said:


> shot update of where it's near...


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

opcorn:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

hondee u crayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 
i'l be back in nov, this time lets meet up i wanna check it out


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

HonDee-A3 said:


> shot update of where it's near...


 Coming together nicely. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

krazyboi said:


>


 someone stole your tires


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

im disappoint u put on bags


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh man..looks great:thumbup:


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ultimatetaba said:


> YES!! :thumbup::thumbup:





DG7Projects said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> opcorn:





tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> hondee u crayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> i'l be back in nov, this time lets meet up i wanna check it out





ceese said:


> Coming together nicely. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


 Thanks all...heres a bit more of whoring if u dont mind...ic: 
tp give us a heads up when ur in town la, but nov i might b in china still 

...working on that rear fender, p.s. 12J 









left / right, note the differences?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

krazyboi said:


>


 Fackin A!!!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


>


 Don't come to any of my GTG's cuz I will just leave with my tail between my legs. That is effing perfect brutha!!!


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

krazyboi said:


>


 :heart::heart::heart::heart: 

are those the gunmetal V721 ? specs?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> Oh man..looks great:thumbup:


 Thanks!



Ultimatetaba said:


> Fackin A!!!


 Shoot, I'm just now joining the game, you've been there :beer:



tcardio said:


> Don't come to any of my GTG's cuz I will just leave with my tail between my legs. That is effing perfect brutha!!!


 Lol. Thanks!



Burbank2broward said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart:
> 
> are those the gunmetal V721 ? specs?


 Yessir, 19x8.5


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Yessir, 19x8.5


 What is the offset? The whole project package is amazing. :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> What is the offset? The whole project package is amazing. :beer:


 ET45. 225/35/19 rubber. Thanks man!


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

krazyboi said:


>


 Nice looks sick.:thumbup: 

Did you use any spacers or they clear your bbk.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Hondee and krazy :heart::heart::thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rick89 said:


> Nice looks sick.:thumbup:
> 
> Did you use any spacers or they clear your bbk.


 No spacers, no problem with bbk!



AllThingsGhetto said:


> Hondee and krazy :heart::heart::thumbup:


 :beer:


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Met up with Allyn today and sold him my OZ wheels......took a pic from right after we took a ride in his K04 swapped GTI beast!


----------



## Den2Bright (Apr 27, 2013)

This thread will probably be deleted in a few days.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just some whoring of my A3 from todays meet at CCC 
Joser2k was also there but took off before i could snap a pic


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

krazyboi said:


>


 :thumbup: 
Looks amazing


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

eurotuned00 said:


> Just some whoring of my A3 from todays meet at CCC
> Joser2k was also there but took off before i could snap a pic


 Looking good man!  

Edit: The car, that is


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

TBomb said:


> Looking good man!
> 
> Edit: The car, that is


 Lolz


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Saw the pics on IG. Wheels and car just fit. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Cheater low!! lol :wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

Well haven't posted a pic of my car since I bought it. lol. Guess now would be okay. 

Still need to work on the front fitment. Rear is golden to me. I'm just lazy and do not feel like messing with it. lol


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

got a Tokina wiiiide lens today...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Love how it's sitting cl_dub :beer: (your license plate is bent)


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Love how it's sitting cl_dub :beer: (your license plate is bent)


 Yes it is haha, it got bent when I was trying to take it off to put on my plate filler on the way to H20 last year :thumbup: #yolo


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Sent from my Igloo


 you need lows for sho!!! looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jds215 said:


> you need lows for sho!!! looking good :thumbup:


 haha oh I know, its brutally high. But thanks anyways! haha


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Everyone's making moves this year, all I do is wash my car... maybe I should do air


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jordnalos said:


> Everyone's making moves this year, all I do is wash my car... maybe I should do air


 Yay someone else with a Q3 like me!!! :laugh: 

looks good though!


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

cldub said:


>


 :thumbup:I'm loving it!:heart: 

How many times have you guys with air ride, hurt your front wings before remembering to straighten the wheels before hitting the (pfffffffffftttthhhh) button? Anyone brave enough to admit it? 

-Mici-


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Mici said:


> :thumbup:I'm loving it!:heart:
> 
> How many times have you guys with air ride, hurt your front wings before remembering to straighten the wheels before hitting the (pfffffffffftttthhhh) button? Anyone brave enough to admit it?
> 
> -Mici-


 My issue is turning while the car is too low and turning while I'm aired out :banghead:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Mici said:


> :thumbup:I'm loving it!:heart:
> 
> How many times have you guys with air ride, hurt your front wings before remembering to straighten the wheels before hitting the (pfffffffffftttthhhh) button? Anyone brave enough to admit it?
> 
> -Mici-


 I honestly haven't made this mistake yet, but like Jason said, I too like to turn while I'm too low up front and rub like crazy


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

All you guys with air make me envious. lol I am usually not envious about anything but now most people in Wichita that mod their vdubs all have air ride. Sooo naturally it makes me want to put it on the A3. It looks so sick. 

You all have done a great job and gives such great inspiration.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Did tidy up my yard. Should also clean the siblings... That is "520hp" together. They say..  










-Mici-


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Cleaned 2 Audis. :heart: 










More quick pics here: http://blopster.galleria.fi/kuvat/wash_it/ 

-Mici-


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

JaseZilla said:


> All you guys with air make me envious. lol I am usually not envious about anything but now most people in Wichita that mod their vdubs all have air ride. Sooo naturally it makes me want to put it on the A3. It looks so sick.
> 
> You all have done a great job and gives such great inspiration.


 Do it! :thumbup:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

cldub said:


> Do it! :thumbup:


 I second that.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Edgar and myself at the speed and stance event 
It was actually a great event, nice cars, auto x plus a track event 









I still dont know how Edgar drives his static A3 with out breaking stuff


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

eurotuned00 said:


> Edgar and myself at the speed and stance event
> It was actually a great event, nice cars, auto x plus a track event
> 
> 
> ...


 Edgar is my twin lol


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Took a few shots out at the old Air Force base in Wendover this weekend. I wanted to go out on the Salt Flats but they were too soft still. 

 
Wendover by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr 

 
Wendover by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr 

 
Wendover by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Took a few shots out at the old Air Force base in Wendover this weekend. I wanted to go out on the Salt Flats but they were too soft still.
> 
> 
> Wendover by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


 Think I'm gonna copy you and put my stickers in the same place :laugh:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Took a few shots out at the old Air Force base in Wendover this weekend. I wanted to go out on the Salt Flats but they were too soft still.
> 
> 
> Wendover by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr
> ...


 excellent shots!!!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

^^^^ what he said!!! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Wendover by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


 Did ECS charge you $20 to ship that license plate frame?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

JaseZilla said:


> .... lol I am usually not envious about anything but now most people in Wichita that mod their vdubs all have air ride. Sooo naturally it makes me want to put it on the A3. ...


 Yes, by all means do it....if the vdub guys do it , it must THE thing to do to an audi. LOL. And replace those annoying 4rings on the grill with a rad single ring with stacked vw too.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> Think I'm gonna copy you and put my stickers in the same place :laugh:


 You still haven't put yours on yet?! I'd put them in the same place as mine if I were you. 



jds215 said:


> excellent shots!!!





eddiefury said:


> ^^^^ what he said!!! :thumbup::beer:


 Thanks! :beer: 



crew219 said:


> Did ECS charge you $20 to ship that license plate frame?


 No, it was more than that. It is 'oversized' compared to the key covers.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Great photos guys. 

Now, as thread starter, I'd like to ask all of you for a small favor. Please try not to quote photos for it gets annoying having to scroll through the same pictures over & over & over. I think it's a reasonable request. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Took a few shots out at the old Air Force base in Wendover this weekend. I wanted to go out on the Salt Flats but they were too soft still.
> 
> 
> Wendover by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr
> ...





DG7Projects said:


> Great photos guys.
> 
> Now, as thread starter, I'd like to ask all of you for a small favor. Please try not to quote photos for it gets annoying having to scroll through the same pictures over & over & over. I think it's a reasonable request. Thanks! :thumbup:


 Sure thing!:thumbup:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

crew219 said:


> Sure thing!:thumbup:


 Yeah, thanks for being a [email protected] :facepalm:


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

crew219 said:


> Sure thing!:thumbup:


 Not gonna lie. That made me LOL for real.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## matt_nelson (Dec 27, 2012)

*some of my a3*


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

HonDee-A3 said:


>


 WOWWWWWWWWW(...etc.)


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Was unbelievably filthy in this pic. Amazing how good natural lighting can make it look nice :laugh:


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Was unbelievably filthy in this pic.


 lies!!!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Was unbelievably filthy in this pic. Amazing how good natural lighting can make it look nice :laugh:


 Nice fake lens flare, JJ Abrams


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

TBomb said:


> Nice fake lens flare, JJ Abrams


 Minus that one little detail :laugh::laugh:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Jason, your car is NEVER filthy. Come on now!  

And Hondee...WOW just WOW!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Everyone's A's looking soooo nice! Bahhhh damn airlift...lagging on shipping out my rear bags. Won't be at fifteen52 til after the 15th


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

matt_nelson said:


>


 A DA polisher with some Menzerna Fast Gloss will do wonders for that oxidized paint. :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

wow thats the wearly early 2005 model a3 with those xenons 
no fogs 
at least it has leather seats


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

^^^ is that a wrap or plastidip? kind of dig it.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks like dip and the original color was red? The blue looks good though, also looks like Great Falls area? I have family up there. 


Sent from my iPotato


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Was unbelievably filthy in this pic. Amazing how good natural lighting can make it look nice :laugh:


sooo clean so awsome, and mayb you dont know your vocab meaning of the word "filthy" lol 



AllThingsGhetto said:


> Jason, your car is NEVER filthy. Come on now!
> 
> And Hondee...WOW just WOW!


haha... cant wait till it's finished, almost, its been a worthy PITA



crew219 said:


> A DA polisher with some Menzerna Fast Gloss will do wonders for that oxidized paint. :thumbup:


any plan of that non-trunk of that pick up?
looks promising! :beer:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

I am thinking about not replacing the bumper cover.

What do you think of adding sutures and a custom band-aid?










With 'BACK' on the left arm (?), 3 Audi rings stacked in the center, and 'OFF' on the right arm.

:vampire:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

a couple shots from our bimonthly gtg...


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

SoSoA3 said:


> Everyone's A's looking soooo nice! Bahhhh damn airlift...lagging on shipping out my rear bags. Won't be at fifteen52 til after the 15th


waiting on parts is always the hard part


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

jds215 said:


> a couple shots from our bimonthly gtg...


Are your mirrors silver or brushed? 

Also love your rear valance!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

jds u need s3 front now!! DO IT


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Are your mirrors silver or brushed?
> 
> Also love your rear valance!


credit goes to ceese for the mirrors. I "borrowed" his idea They are painted silver with a matte clear coat. I love the way they turned out.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> jds u need s3 front now!! DO IT


im not the hugest fan of the prefacelift s3 front on lava grey for some reason. I am picking up a new cupra lip at sowo and will re-install it after the show. I had to take off my current lip because it was beyond destroyed. I used it as a rock plow trying to get out of a concert parking lot and it was fubar-ed.

if i did anything, i would change to the facelifted s3 front. I would probably only do this if my current front end were to get damaged as its a pricey conversion.

I would also consider the srs front bumper, but would want to see a real production shot of it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Funny I am the same way I actually like my pre facelift Sline front over the facelifted front. just something about it. But I def need to steal Ceese grill.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> if i did anything, i would change to the facelifted s3 front. I would probably only do this if my current front end were to get damaged as its a pricey conversion.


so if i accidentally kicked the poop out of it....


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> so if i accidentally kicked the poop out of it....


----------



## bernardgam (Jan 29, 2013)

*Seems quite great in type*

Seems quite great in type, and can consider to get one if suitable.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

bernardgam said:


> Seems quite great in type, and can consider to get one if suitable.


HUH?!


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

bernardgam said:


> Seems quite great in type, and can consider to get one if suitable.


I'm with Ponto-via. ¿Que?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I thought this was the pic whoring thread where is the car porn?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

ceese said:


> I thought this was the pic whoring thread where is the car porn?


back on track

[URL=http://s704.photobucket.com/us...o/audi-rs3-sportback-mqb-render-001.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbdown:????


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

x2 on the copper color :thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

great minds think alike. i liked that one the most too. I don't know if i like it more than silver though :banghead:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

I vote for the color matched wheels. Would look so clean! :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

WHITE! pls


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

White. Will look so clean white!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> WHITE! pls


this


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

im torn...i really do like all three. But are any of them better than just silver? that is the question


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> im torn...i really do like all three. But are any of them better than just silver? that is the question


I don't know about better than silver....but different. If you want change, I would plasti-dip it if I were you. :beer:


----------



## matt_nelson (Dec 27, 2012)

It is dipped and it is great falls nice guess. Both fogs were busted due to rocks gotta order new ones.


----------



## matt_nelson (Dec 27, 2012)

Just did a complete wood flat bed it will show up in some pics when I take more.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

jds215 said:


> im torn...i really do like all three. But are any of them better than just silver? that is the question


I vote white or gold (like a BBS gold).


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

JDBVR6 said:


> I vote for the color matched wheels. Would look so clean! :thumbup:


X2

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I don't know about better than silver....but different. If you want change, I would plasti-dip it if I were you. :beer:



Cars looking good KB


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> Cars looking good KB


Thanks :beer:


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

468 miles on a tank...woops that km


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

572 miles to roughly 12 gallons or $50 in fuel. 


Untitled by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Skater how much city driving do you do? I only get about 500-520 before the light comes on for my tdi. My car only has 11,000mi on it though I heard once the engines are fully broken in they get better gas mileage.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

SoSoA3 said:


> Skater how much city driving do you do? I only get about 500-520 before the light comes on for my tdi. My car only has 11,000mi on it though I heard once the engines are fully broken in they get better gas mileage.


This tank was about 75% hwy. I am still under 9k miles on mine, but it is true with more miles everything loosens up a bit to gain better mileage.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> This tank was about 75% hwy. I am still under 9k miles on mine, but it is true with more miles everything loosens up a bit to gain better mileage.


Oh ok, how fast do you normally drive on the fwy?


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

SoSoA3 said:


> Oh ok, how fast do you normally drive on the fwy?


Our speed limits up here are 75mph so cruise is typically set at 80-83 mph


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

For Sale (link in sig)


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Jason :heart:


----------



## 5tylez (Aug 3, 2012)

My before and after.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

5tylez said:


> My before and after.


Are those Aristos? Kind of dig it


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> For Sale (link in sig)


:thumbup: Lovely. S3 front?


----------



## 5tylez (Aug 3, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Are those Aristos? Kind of dig it


yes Aristo reps.


----------



## hgrail (Nov 21, 2002)

Crappy pic - but you get the idea..


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

5tylez said:


> My before and after.


I was thinking about those, but something about putting some-what iconic vw wheels on the a3 didnt sit well with me, but just as i woulda thought they dont look half bad for daily wheels.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Tucked the 9.5's today 


A3 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


Sent from my iPotato


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^Impressive.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


>



DOPE :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

cldub said:


>


SEX :thumbup::beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

neu318 said:


> SEX :thumbup::beer:


Thanks man! I was lucky enough to be offered a spot at the Forge booth :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

cldub said:


> Thanks man! I was lucky enough to be offered a spot at the Forge booth :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Yum!


----------



## bernardgam (Jan 29, 2013)

*I think it is the absolutely the same one, just picture take in different light condition*



5tylez said:


> My before and after.


I think it is the absolutely the same one, just picture take in different light condition. one is in bright, another is in dim.


----------



## 5tylez (Aug 3, 2012)

bernardgam said:


> I think it is the absolutely the same one, just picture take in different light condition. one is in bright, another is in dim.


Dim pic was taken early morning when it went into the shop, and bright pic is when it came outta the shop lowered with new shoes.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, it was THAT kind of weekend LOL


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Not the best Johnny, but here is one I got of you


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

cldub said:


> Not the best Johnny, but here is one I got of you


What valence is that? I dig it.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

neu318 said:


> What valence is that? I dig it.


S3!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

crappy cell shots from sowo. Realized i cracked my camera lense when i dropped my camera on fri


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

cldub said:


> Yeah, it was THAT kind of weekend LOL


Wtf was going on here


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Yeah, it was THAT kind of weekend LOL


After knowing how close you were...I bet you wish he brushed your front bumper 



cldub said:


> Not the best Johnny, but here is one I got of you


Thanks! I need to learn to cruise better down the strip


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

greyjetta said:


> Wtf was going on here


http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?6045018-500-pics&p=81910933&viewfull=1#post81910933


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

what the guy do?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> what the guy do?


at first i was hearing he stole something...but now it looks like he prob. did something stupid while driving like a burnout or something. who knows what the real story is so far.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

cldub said:


> Not the best Johnny, but here is one I got of you


like I said...we asians have no butt and that picture is another example of no one looking at your ass Johnny!!! I mean look at everybody...NO ONE is looking at your ass!!!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tcardio said:


> like I said...we asians have no butt and that picture is another example of no one looking at your ass Johnny!!! I mean look at everybody...NO ONE is looking at your ass!!!


LOL true dat. Johnny you need to learn to slow your ass down on the strip! 20+ is unacceptable :laugh:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

tcardio said:


> we asians


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio said:


> like I said...we asians have no butt and that picture is another example of no one looking at your ass Johnny!!! I mean look at everybody...NO ONE is looking at your ass!!!


:laugh: :thumbup:



cldub said:


> LOL true dat. Johnny you need to learn to slow your ass down on the strip! 20+ is unacceptable :laugh:


Now I know better. Next time, I'll honk the air horn and let ppl know I'm on my way.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> :laugh: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know better. Next time, I'll honk the air horn and let ppl know I'm on my way.


I need to get one. Where did you mount it?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> I need to get one. Where did you mount it?


It's mounted in the rear of the car, right by the exhaust.


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

WiseDubbinVR said:


> :wave:


Love that color. :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

^^^ bangin'! Love it sir!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> ^^^ bangin'! Love it sir!


Agreed. Photographer kind of sucks though...whoever this Christian Wasser fellow is :vampire:

What I really mean to say is the shots look tits :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> ^^^ bangin'! Love it sir!


thanks man!



Ultimatetaba said:


> Agreed. Photographer kind of sucks though...whoever this Christian Wasser fellow is :vampire:
> 
> What I really mean to say is the shots look tits :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


yeah lmao I do not claim to be a photog, hence why its not "christian wasser photography" :laugh::laugh:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

+10hp!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I can't wait to be low


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

Nothing fancy, but I love the little bastard.




Gotta represent!


----------



## JPK_ (May 25, 2012)

Time for some more whoring. Need a better camera..


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

A few shots from a weekend in Tehachapi, CA


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

kobrian85 said:


> Gotta represent!


I personally would rather you represent w/ a vinyl on your window...but whatever makes you happy  :thumbup:



JPK_ said:


> Time for some more whoring. Need a better camera..


 :thumbup::beer:


cldub said:


>


Great shot!



Darby76x said:


>


Not really feeling the random black parts.


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I personally would rather you represent w/ a vinyl on your window...but whatever makes you happy  :thumbup:


Nah, I hear ya. Gotta find a vinyl that I like and the one that's on there now was on-hand when I debadged.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

A non instagram photo of my painfully stock Q3 finally... Err I mean A3.... Complete with bugs on the bumper lol.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Paddle that boat. First actual roller. Can't wait to have work done and actually be lowered.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice rolling shot!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

shot looks great ponto :thumbup:

cl dub...your just killing it man. Car looked so good at the forge booth at sowo


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JDBVR6 said:


> Nice rolling shot!


Thanks!



jds215 said:


> shot looks great ponto :thumbup:
> 
> cl dub...your just killing it man. Car looked so good at the forge booth at sowo


Yea! He did a good job, I needed to be out the window more for a better paddling effect lol. 

And no kidding Christian, you can stop any time now.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> And no kidding Christian, you can stop any time now.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


>


YEESSS 

OK all is forgiven.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

A3 Wuste Vegas by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^^ all you people on air make me so jelly. A3 just looks so nice dumped:thumbup:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

966664_4199117915764_1530935393_o by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^way to rub it in:laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jds215 said:


> ^^^^ all you people on air make me so jelly. A3 just looks so nice dumped:thumbup:


So what you waitin on?? :laugh:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

cldub said:


> So what you waitin on?? :laugh:


my wallet to fill up...haha. I will probably look to go air in a few years once the car is paid off... I felt like every a3 i saw at sowo was on air. I felt left out


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Crappy cell pics!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> Crappy cell pics!



Whore


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

ceese said:


> Whore


LOL dirty girl!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

those black roof rails look awesome...how rare is it to not have a black roof?


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry jds215, haha. We will call it inspiration. 

SoSoa3; car is looking good! Yours makes me want the black roof rails! 


Sent from my iPotato


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

jds215 said:


> those black roof rails look awesome...how rare is it to not have a black roof?


It's pretty rare, most A3's I see usually have the open sky black roof. When I was looking for my A3 without it, man was it hard to find!



skatevolcom2006 said:


> Sorry jds215, haha. We will call it inspiration.
> 
> SoSoa3; car is looking good! Yours makes me want the black roof rails!
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I'm so glad the dealer had that option already installed on the car when I got it. I heard it cost so much to add it on after.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> It's pretty rare, most A3's I see usually have the open sky black roof. When I was looking for my A3 without it, man was it hard to find!


For real. It took me forever to find an A3 with no open sky. You did well my bra. Gatdamn, your slüt of a car looks awesome.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

it's been awhile.. here's a couple recent shots..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Greddy87 said:


>


nice work!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

waiting for someone to post something soon. :heart:


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey guys im super new to all this but i bought my A3 about a month ago and ive been lurking around here for inspiration etc., dont have any good pics yet but this is what it currently looks like


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

A3's at Autocon









Edgar recently shaved his bumper and fully polished his wheels


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Tony's A3 always killing it with the CCW's. Forgot about Jason's Europrojektz A3, still looks good.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ you should mesh your fog grill too instead of the solid backing. I got some from Home Depot back in the day that looked pretty good. Plasti-dipped it black to match.


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ you should mesh your fog grill too instead of the solid backing. I got some from Home Depot back in the day that looked pretty good. Plasti-dipped it black to match.


:thumbup: It's on the list but so is finishing the rest of the fog grills in real carbon fiber and that needs to get done before the mesh goes in but I need some more practice with it first. Tricky stuff to work with.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


So hot. Was this in LVMS?


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

The morning I left for wuste


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

More pics from wuste


































And this golf was amazing! He was an HRE rep


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

drew138 said:


> So hot. Was this in LVMS?


Yes it was.

Ultimatetaba your car was on point! Sad I never had a chance to meet you!


Good shots BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3, nice meeting you as well.

I should have some shots I took up here before too long.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Here are a couple.


DSC_0297 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


DSC_0001 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


DSC_0028 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

^So nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> The morning I left for wuste



love the head lights :thumbup:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks SoSoa3, why didn't you make it out?


----------



## JPK_ (May 25, 2012)

What type of headlights are those?


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

JPK_ said:


> What type of headlights are those?


They're aftermarket angel eyes. I don't know the brand but I got them off amazon. I would recommend them to anybody! Get a lot of compliments on them


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Thanks SoSoa3, why didn't you make it out?


Soso, your car looks great! 

Skate, your car looks great too! You passed by me at the top ramp of the parking structure at Palace and I gave you a thumbs up. I had my silver and black Tarmacs on at the time. 

Here's how it should have sat at Wuste:

New rollers...

















Need smaller profile tires up front to get more low and still needing my centercaps to cover up the exposed lugs.









Crappy cell phone pics ^^^ :banghead: More pics when the center caps come in and I get better lighting to do so.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Thanks SoSoa3, why didn't you make it out?


I didn't have my alignment done in time, I actually got it done on Saturday  I really wanted to go out and say hi to everyone. It looked like everyone had a great time!



AllThingsGhetto said:


> Soso, your car looks great!
> 
> Skate, your car looks great too! You passed by me at the top ramp of the parking structure at Palace and I gave you a thumbs up. I had my silver and black Tarmacs on at the time.
> 
> ...


Mykey!!!!!!!!!!! Oh Mai....those look spectacular! You didn't have them for wuste tho?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

I was waiting for the silicon to dry. I picked them up late on Friday before I headed out to Vegas. Still waiting on the centercaps, but when those come in, I will be completely satisfied.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wanna do a photoshoot together soon? ic:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

SoSoA3 said:


> Wanna do a photoshoot together soon? ic:


I'm with it. As soon as my centercaps and smaller front tires come in, I'm game brotha. The TE37's are lookin' tough my dude! :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

tcardio- Thanks man.. Shout Outs to : skatevolcom2006 , SoSoA3 , cldub , Ultimatetaba for being the kings of stance  & any1 else I missed out  ( I want bags !  )


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

More crappy cell phone madness...


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Skate, your car looks great too! You passed by me at the top ramp of the parking structure at Palace and I gave you a thumbs up. I had my silver and black Tarmacs on at the time.


I threw up the 'duece', did you not get there until Saturday? 

New wheels look great btw! 


DSC_0018 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> I threw up the 'duece', did you not get there until Saturday?
> 
> New wheels look great btw!


Thanks bud. I wish they were on the car this past weekend, but I am still awaiting centercaps and didn't have time to mount the tires.

I was there late Friday night/early Saturday morning. My wife and I stayed at Treasure Island. When you saw me was my first time at Palace Station that weekend.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i love the palace station


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Thanks bud. I wish they were on the car this past weekend, but I am still awaiting centercaps and didn't have time to mount the tires.
> 
> I was there late Friday night/early Saturday morning. My wife and I stayed at Treasure Island. When you saw me was my first time at Palace Station that weekend.


Makes sense, I was wondering how I had not seen your car until Saturday morning. Did you not go out to the LVMS? I didn't see your car out there either.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Makes sense, I was wondering how I had not seen your car until Saturday morning. Did you not go out to the LVMS? I didn't see your car out there either.


I was at LVMS. I parked right in front of the Orange Garage. I saw your car in the main area next to the R8. I only saw a couple of A3's. I didn't even clean my car. I aired out and walked around. :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^Wonderful shot, Mr. W.

Another I snapped at Wuste


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> ^Wonderful shot, Mr. W.
> 
> Another I snapped at Wuste


Car looks great as usual Jason. Great chattin' with you and pops for a bit. Let's shoot sometime this Summer.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Car looks great as usual Jason. Great chattin' with you and pops for a bit. Let's shoot sometime this Summer.


We must!! Thanks, and always a pleasure seeing you my good man.

Aaanndd..I didn't lie to you when I said I got a shot of your car :beer::beer:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for the shot! You've got skills braddah!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Thanks for the shot! You've got skills braddah!


My pleasure mang!


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

get a room u 2...
but can i join? 

still like this atm tho...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> ^Wonderful shot, Mr. W.
> 
> Another I snapped at Wuste


Thanks sir! Yours is a beaut as always


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

HonDee-A3 said:


> get a room u 2...
> but can i join?
> 
> still like this atm tho...


Love the new paint scheme...shop debris.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Widebody progress is looking great Hondee. And yes, you can join! :laugh:


----------



## markoVW (Aug 17, 2007)

Spotted in NYC today...
Not mine.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

A 2-door with NJ plates, how do I get one?!


Sent from my iPotato


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

For a second I thought it was a Q3


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> Love the new paint scheme...shop debris.


cars looked like a stolen car in deed :facepalm:



AllThingsGhetto said:


> Widebody progress is looking great Hondee. And yes, you can join! :laugh:


long n painful yet but fun, hopfully coming outta the paint booth this week if no more suprises...
will bring :beer: u ic: and we :vampire:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

markoVW said:


> Spotted in NYC today...
> Not mine.




Very nice!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

markoVW said:


> Spotted in NYC today...
> Not mine.


:wave:
put two more doors on it and I'll be on my way to the dealership now


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Unless I'm mistaken...new sportback A3?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cldub said:


> Unless I'm mistaken...new sportback A3?


 OMG droool! :heart:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I saw that this morning wondering the same thing. I wonder how difficult it would be to swap that front end on a facelift model...


Sent from my iPotato


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Not a fan of the new three door but it really is a shame we're not getting the five door. I'd seriously consider getting one. 

I know they wont' but I wonder if AOA has considered bringing a TDI AWD version. I bet that wouldn't compete with the Q3 for sales. People who want an SUV would still buy the Q3 and those of us with a taste for wagons could get a fuel efficient sportback.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

ceese said:


> Not a fan of the new three door but it really is a shame we're not getting the five door. I'd seriously consider getting one.
> 
> I know they wont' but I wonder if AOA has considered bringing a TDI AWD version. I bet that wouldn't compete with the Q3 for sales. People who want an SUV would still buy the Q3 and those of us with a taste for wagons could get a fuel efficient sportback.


 We are getting the E Tron Sportback. This is old news.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Headlight restoration: 220, 400, 800, 1000, 3000, PlastX, UV protectant. By hand. Like new. YMMV.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> Headlight restoration: 220, 400, 800, 1000, 3000, PlastX, UV protectant. By hand. Like new. YMMV.


 Beauty work man! 

I might do that since one winter has killed them and my fogs...


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Thanks Ponto. 



Ponto said:


> I might do that since one winter has killed them and my fogs...


 I was reading about polishing glass fog lights this morning. Found this on an M5 forum. Glass is much more work than plastic.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

From Wuste, Photo by President Lincoln 

 
IMG_1382 by President Lincoln, on Flickr


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

lausch said:


> Headlight restoration: 220, 400, 800, 1000, 3000, PlastX, UV protectant. By hand. Like new. YMMV.
> 
> ic:


 Looks great! How do you like the yellow high beams? 

I tried sanding my fogs without realizing they were glass. Makes sense now as to why they didn't polish for ****


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

cldub said:


> Looks great! How do you like the yellow high beams?


 Those are my DRLs (the bi-xenons are sitting to the outside). I hate DRLs. I love the fact that Audi lets us turn them on or off with a simple switch. Having said that, I love my yellow DRLs and run them all the time!

Brian


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

lausch said:


> Those are my DRLs (the bi-xenons are sitting to the outside). I hate DRLs. I love the fact that Audi lets us turn them on or off with a simple switch. Having said that, I love my yellow DRLs and run them all the time!
> 
> Brian


 Ah yeah very well, I have single xenon's so your DRL is my high beam


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Caught slippin' w/ the rubber gloves. :laugh: 









No more crunched fenders.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> Those are my DRLs (the bi-xenons are sitting to the outside). I hate DRLs. I love the fact that Audi lets us turn them on or off with a simple switch. Having said that, I love my yellow DRLs and run them all the time!
> 
> Brian


 Just plug in with Vag-com and switch your DRL's to your fogs... 

And presto!! 










But yeah I switch mine off as well. 

Which is illegal up here in Canadaland


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Just plug in with Vag-com and switch your DRL's to your fogs...
> 
> And presto!!
> 
> ...


 Do you have a single picture of your car except from when you picked it up in Florida without snow Mr. Alberta.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Just plug in with Vag-com and switch your DRL's to your fogs...


 DRL bulbs are way cheaper and way easier to replace than fog light bulbs.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Do you have a single picture of your car except from when you picked it up in Florida without snow Mr. Alberta.


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just about to wash her. Gettin stupid dirty since the trip to Vegas.


----------



## JPK_ (May 25, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> From Wuste, Photo by President Lincoln
> 
> 
> IMG_1382 by President Lincoln, on Flickr


 
What do you have on your rear tail lights? Lamin-X? What type?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> From Wuste, Photo by President Lincoln
> 
> 
> IMG_1382 by President Lincoln, on Flickr


 YOU ARE A WHORE!!! 

Seriously great work! Got to get the E codes for the headlights and FAP!


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

JPK_ said:


> What do you have on your rear tail lights? Lamin-X? What type?


 
I have the lightest tint version of Lamin-x on them. 




tcardio said:


> YOU ARE A WHORE!!!
> 
> Seriously great work! Got to get the E codes for the headlights and FAP!


 
Haha, thanks! I am seriously contemplating the headlights. I have a few other things I'd like to do first but they are on the list. They won't be this season though and I'd like to sell my current ones first if possible so that makes it a winter project.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> I have the lightest tint version of Lamin-x on them.


 That's lamin-x? I was thinking of painting mine... (perhaps I shall copy you...like your stickers :laugh


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> That's lamin-x? I was thinking of painting mine... (perhaps I shall copy you...like your stickers :laugh


 Yes sir, I prefer the option of being able to remove it easily and I think they come out darker when they are sprayed. 

Do it!:beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Yes sir, I prefer the option of being able to remove it easily and I think they come out darker when they are sprayed.
> 
> Do it!:beer:


 Any place to get it for cheaper than 54.95$? I should've got it years ago when guiltyblade had it but still can't justify the price.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jordnalos said:


> Any place to get it for cheaper than 54.95$? I should've got it years ago when guiltyblade had it but still can't justify the price.


 Lamin-x has coupons once in a while...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

^^^ stud


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:heart::heart: 

Can't wait till I get some free time so we can ic:ic:


----------



## JPK_ (May 25, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


 
Post in detailing thread how you get it looking like that?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :heart::heart:
> 
> Can't wait till I get some free time so we can ic:ic:


 Soon brotha:beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

JPK_ said:


> Post in detailing thread how you get it looking like that?


 I'm not worthy of posting in that thread. lol. My methods are far too inferior. lol. I just take good care of my paint.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

JPK_ said:


> Post in detailing thread how you get it looking like that?


 Don't daily it, that's how :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

cldub said:


> Don't daily it, that's how :laugh::laugh:


 Garage kept + car cover :laugh::laugh::laugh: 

True story.


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

@dumped_daily 

Great photographer, one of many to come.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

no grill


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Figured somebody would bring it up. 
I still have to put them on, intercooler flexes when I hit boost and pops out one of the tabs.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :heart::heart:
> 
> Can't wait till I get some free time so we can ic:ic:


 Can I join? :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

My goodness...that tuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Posting more for the restaurant than the car. Wish there was a Jollibee in Maryland


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

DAMN!! I want Jollibee  




SoSoA3 said:


> Can I join? :beer:


 Ofc.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

White_A3 said:


> Figured somebody would bring it up.
> I still have to put them on, intercooler flexes when I hit boost and pops out one of the tabs.


 Yea, I think I have the same issue. The top one right in the middle always seems to be loose.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jordnalos said:


> Posting more for the restaurant than the car. Wish there was a Jollibee in Maryland


 Looked it up, VA Beach?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Out in the sticks this weekend. No ic: skills


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> DAMN!! I want Jollibee


 The dryest palabok I've ever had was from Jolibee.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Looked it up, VA Beach?


 yup 95S and 64E was a pain. Palabok was pretty good since they seem to keep running out, but of course I go for BigYums and ChickenJoy


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

DG7Projects said:


> The dryest palabok I've ever had was from Jolibee.


 Hahaha! It's all about that Goldilocks with palabok...or home made!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Hahaha! It's all about that Goldilocks with palabok...or home made!


 True story: The next time I had palabok after Jolibee was at Goldilocks. And guess what? It was the soupiest palabok I've ever had. I was disappoint. I never went back to either place.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

jordnalos said:


> Posting more for the restaurant than the car. Wish there was a Jollibee in Maryland


 WTF is a Jollibee?


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Hahaha! It's all about that Goldilocks with palabok...or home made!


 Any of you come to MD, I'll make palabok and adobo, father makes the best so I had to learn.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

had to google the palabok. Still dont get it. 

Is it like Pad Thai?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> WTF is a Jollibee?


 It's like McDowell's. 



SilverSquirrel said:


> had to google the palabok. Still dont get it.
> 
> Is it like Pad Thai?


 Sort of. Pansit is a filipino noodle dish. It has many variations. Palabok is one of them. The difference is the thickness of noodles. 

I _was_ a chef for 10 years. Yes, 10 long years. That is why I was so disappointed when the palabok I had was sh!t. It's such a simple dish that you need to be trying really hard to mess it up.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

DG7Projects said:


> It's like McDowell's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this thread is making me hungry. 
I dont think there are any filipino places near me. boston area, and north.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jordnalos said:


> Any of you come to MD, I'll make palabok and adobo, father makes the best so I had to learn.


Lemme know when they make the trip over :thumbup:



DG7Projects said:


> It's like McDowell's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it. I could go for some drunken noodles right about now.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Greddy87 said:


>


your sideskirt looks a bit fawnky


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

Omg finally have some pictures of my car.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

darrrentruong said:


> Omg finally have some pictures of my car.


Lookin good man! What ended up being your problem with the elevel?


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

SoSoA3 said:


> Lookin good man! What ended up being your problem with the elevel?


Thanks man, The e-level is still not working properly. I'm guessing it has something to do with the height sensors, but my car was dying because of a weak battery and I got it replaced. So right now i'm just manually controlling the bags with the touchpad


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

darrrentruong said:


> Thanks man, The e-level is still not working properly. I'm guessing it has something to do with the height sensors, but my car was dying because of a weak battery and I got it replaced. So right now i'm just manually controlling the bags with the touchpad


Bring it out to fifteen52 in LA they can fix/ diagnose it for you, they are the ones who installed my air setup! Do you have the new or old version sensors?


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

SoSoA3 said:


> Bring it out to fifteen52 in LA they can fix/ diagnose it for you, they are the ones who installed my air setup! Do you have the new or old version sensors?


I have the new versions. Yeah, I did mine myself assuming I messed up somewhere. I'll probably give the guys at fifteen52 a call to see if they could check it out when i got the $$$$. Thanks for looking out!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

darrrentruong said:


> I have the new versions. Yeah, I did mine myself assuming I messed up somewhere. I'll probably give the guys at fifteen52 a call to see if they could check it out when i got the $$$$. Thanks for looking out!


NP just trying to help out a fellow a3 bagger! :beer:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> NP just trying to help out a fellow a3 bagger! :beer:


First it was 2.0 vs. 3.2 

Now it's bagged vs. static 

Ugh. A bagged A3 is something to strive towards. That or a turbo kit from 034. choices, choices...


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

I feel like being a whore today. Rolling shots taken from I-phone.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

darrrentruong said:


> Thanks man, The e-level is still not working properly. I'm guessing it has something to do with the height sensors, but my car was dying because of a weak battery and I got it replaced. So right now i'm just manually controlling the bags with the touchpad


I manually control mine still. But the e-level does work. I agree w/ you taking it to a shop and have them look at it more thoroughly (or local backyard installer).



DG7Projects said:


> First it was 2.0 vs. 3.2
> 
> Now it's bagged vs. static
> 
> Ugh. A bagged A3 is something to strive towards. That or a turbo kit from 034. choices, choices...


Both!!! :laugh:



JDBVR6 said:


> I feel like being a whore today. Rolling shots taken from I-phone.


Whore looks good :beer:


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

AckermanA3 said:


>


What intake set-up is that?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

WiseDubbinVR said:


> What intake set-up is that?


looks like it can be the twintake


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

mkim said:


>


Still love your car and everything about that setup.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't have the bars on there anymore.. but here's my a3 as it sits right now:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> I don't have the bars on there anymore.. but here's my a3 as it sits right now:


Staggered Miro 111s? :thumbup:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

teaser shots :laugh:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

asal said:


> teaser shots :laugh:


Show us the entire whore dammit. :laugh:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

DG7Projects said:


> Show us the entire whore dammit. :laugh:


haha. unfortunately my car is not with my wheels until next week. no "full whore" til then


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

mkim said:


>


well at least 2 whips look great. that green one is fuggly


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

tcardio said:


> well at least 2 whips look great. that green one is fuggly


i only see two :laugh::heart:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> Staggered Miro 111s? :thumbup:


Yes sir.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Spooning?


DSC_0226_1 by jmsti, on Flickr


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Spooning?
> 
> 
> DSC_0226_1 by jmsti, on Flickr


ya know since you got air, that car is sure gettin alot of airtime


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Spooning?
> 
> 
> DSC_0226_1 by jmsti, on Flickr


HOT...i really like the color and no opensky on that set up. :heart:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tcardio said:


> ya know since you got air, that car is sure gettin alot of airtime


That's what happens lol


----------



## gcibon (Jul 25, 2012)

*ladybug*


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Amazingly, my foray into rally cross gave the best time of the day for me.



























Epic auto-x spread out over a race track oval and infield, including slaloms on banked turns. So fun. Something funky in my brake pad gave a spark show in the finish box.


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

^^ Awesome action shots :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

JRutter said:


> Amazingly, my foray into rally cross gave the best time of the day for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!! I love the last pic with the brake spark. Wish I could afford to do something like this in my car.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice rear wheel lift

does your traction control light go nuts or any weird handling when that happens?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Nice rear wheel lift
> 
> does your traction control light go nuts or any weird handling when that happens?


It does if you don't turn it off - it makes you push understeer instead of rotating. I shaved 3-4 seconds on a 100 second course by turning it off.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

WiseDubbinVR said:


> ^^ Awesome action shots :thumbup::thumbup:


Mr_Peach from the R32 forum was in position for some great shots. :thumbup:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

tcardio said:


> ya know since you got air, that car is sure gettin alot of airtime


This V :laugh:



cldub said:


> That's what happens lol





mkim said:


> HOT...i really like the color and no opensky on that set up. :heart:


Thank you :wave:

gcibon nice wheel choice! looks like you need a front plate delete to finish it off :thumbup:

Awesome shots JRutter!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> your sideskirt looks a bit fawnky


lol.. Indeed.. for all the right reasons? lol Still needs moar lows..


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese was there, too, cornering much flatter than I was:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> ceese was there, too, cornering much flatter than I was:


 
Great shots, thanks JR. Next time I'll have to bring my camera and return the favor. I didn't see Mr. Peach, would have liked to say hi. 

The Ohlins make it easy and I look like a better driver than I am 



JRutter said:


> Amazingly, my foray into rally cross gave the best time of the day for me.


 
It was definitely a fun course. I think it was just the right length. Bummer I got sick and had to leave early.


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

thinking of peeling off my plastidip soon


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:vampire:


Garage by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


Euro Hatch by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## JPK_ (May 25, 2012)

Very nice. Facelift tails on the agenda?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

JPK_ said:


> Very nice. Facelift tails on the agenda?


It's on the list, yes. But not very high up on that list :laugh:.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :vampire:
> 
> 
> Garage by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr
> ...


:wave: Very Nice, taba umpkin:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

The girl and I had some fun taking a few shots this weekend. Here is one of my favorites ic:


DSC_0072 by jmsti, on Flickr


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

^^ That's awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> The girl and I had some fun taking a few shots this weekend. Here is one of my favorites ic:


Did you have to cut your fenders for that or what? My car (posted above) rubs pretty bad when there's any extra weight in the car even at the height you see that now..

I want to keep my ride height (or lower) but can't have it rubbing. It's driving me nuts!


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Goodbye stupid old cat. Hello catless 3" downpipe. Installed the new pipe today. Just one if those "wish I did this sooner upgrades." Soon to go stage 2 flash


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

BeeAlk said:


> Did you have to cut your fenders for that or what? My car (posted above) rubs pretty bad when there's any extra weight in the car even at the height you see that now..
> 
> I want to keep my ride height (or lower) but can't have it rubbing. It's driving me nuts!


I'm on bags, although my drive height is pretty close to your height and I don't rub. What are your wheel and tire specs?


Sent from my iPotato


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

tacticooled ak


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

azoceanblue said:


> :wave: Very Nice, taba umpkin:


:heart: Thank you!


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

Who has an White A3 on bags with like Rotiform IDK's, and parked next to a bagged passat or jetta at cerritos mall, i saw it a picture on my friend's instagram. The A3 is nuts.


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just gettin gas... 3 was taken.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

So, I guess this is the first time I've posted up a shot of my car...unfortunately it is only a quick iPhone shot, the car is dirty, and it was in full midday sun...so bear with me. I'll get some better ones posted one day...promise


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

TBomb said:


> So, I guess this is the first time I've posted up a shot of my car...unfortunately it is only a quick iPhone shot, the car is dirty, and it was in full midday sun...so bear with me. I'll get some better ones posted one day...promise


Ocean Blue FTW.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> So, I guess this is the first time I've posted up a shot of my car...unfortunately it is only a quick iPhone shot, the car is dirty, and it was in full midday sun...so bear with me. I'll get some better ones posted one day...promise


Awaiting more whoring :beer:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

TBomb said:


> So, I guess this is the first time I've posted up a shot of my car...unfortunately it is only a quick iPhone shot, the car is dirty, and it was in full midday sun...so bear with me. I'll get some better ones posted one day...promise





DG7Projects said:


> Ocean Blue FTW.


:wave: :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

BeeAlk said:


>



Hey! I know that car...


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

bobbeck said:


> Hey! I know that car...


Hey bob! How are you liking the new car?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Holy heck Jason! I love the new look on the front and rear ends. That Euro hatch. (must have!) :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Mykey! Here are a few more...


woodfront by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


woodback3 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


woodangle by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


woodside2 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Thanks Mykey! Here are a few more...
> 
> 
> woodside2 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


Damn, that's straight perfection :beer:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

I vote color matched euro plate jason 

car looks phenomenal as always :thumbup:


----------



## Spinelli (Apr 15, 2012)

markoVW said:


> Spotted in NYC today...
> Not mine.


 OMFG IS THAT A STATE SIDE AUDI A3 HATCHBACK. TELL ME HOW TO GET ONE NOW! 
i need a new pair of boxers now i think.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Spinelli said:


> i need a new pair of boxers now i think.


TMI


----------



## Spinelli (Apr 15, 2012)

lolololololol :laugh: 8========D~~~~~~~~~~ lmao.. so many emojis/txt terms


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Damn, that's straight perfection :beer:





jds215 said:


> I vote color matched euro plate jason
> 
> car looks phenomenal as always :thumbup:


:heart::heart::wave: Thanks guise.

I was planning on doing that, Justin. Think I'm gonna rock the plateless look for the time being though.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :heart::heart::wave: Thanks guise.
> 
> I was planning on doing that, Justin. Think I'm gonna rock the plateless look for the time being though.


i like that idea. Can't get any cleaner than no plate :thumbup:


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

cars finally exited the paint booth










19" x 3J Golf R wheels yo lol~


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Did some fine tuning and gave her a detail:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Black A3 Miro 111s.jpg


I need those wheels in my life.


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

*a few after a wash*


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

BeeAlk said:


> Hey bob! How are you liking the new car?


Great so far, got a few things fixed, the new wheel bearings make a big difference.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

HonDee-A3 said:


> cars finally exited the paint booth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one wide mofo!


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I took a road trip out to Utah this weekend and lucked out. I came across a guy that was hard up for money and bought his D90 with 2 lenses for $300 so I figured I better try it out some on the way home. :beer:


DSC_0095_1 by jmsti, on Flickr


DSC_0034 by jmsti, on Flickr


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> I took a road trip out to Utah this weekend and lucked out. I came across a guy that was hard up for money and bought his D90 with 2 lenses for $300 so I figured I better try it out some on the way home. :beer:
> 
> 
> DSC_0095_1 by jmsti, on Flickr
> ...


Very nice pictures :thumbup:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

neu318 said:


> Very nice pictures :thumbup:


Thank you! I am still a noob to photography but I am learning.

Here are a few more shots from this weekend..


DSC_0118 by jmsti, on Flickr


DSC_0128 by jmsti, on Flickr


DSC_0089_1 by jmsti, on Flickr


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

more whoring pics!! I'm still saving for wheels... oem+ look for now :beer:


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

From my photo shoot yesterday


----------



## David_IL (Feb 7, 2012)

*my FAT ass! love it..*

:heart:


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

photoshoot with some friends


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I figured i'd see if I could pull off 18x9.5's all around in preparation of ordering my next set of wheels I will be getting in a month so I pulled one of the rears off and put it up front.

Looks like I will be good, I didn't air out all the way as I didn't want to push the fenders out but I still have a good amount of camber adjustment up front to play with. 

Whorage;


DSC_0253 by jmsti, on Flickr


DSC_0251 by jmsti, on Flickr


DSC_0263 by jmsti, on Flickr


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Damn you air riders. :heart: I want some too, real bad.

-Mici-


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Thank you! I am still a noob to photography but I am learning.
> 
> Here are a few more shots from this weekend..
> 
> ...


Pure sex. Diggin' it.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

HonDee-A3 man those rear quarter panels are nuts! What size wheels are you going to fit in there?

Darren those gold wheels are pure sex!

Lookin good skater! :thumbup:

Pics from the local vw dealership meet this past weekend. There was also a RS5 there omg that thing was soooooooooooo nice!

















For the rest of the pics FindingThePerfectBalance.com go here.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

washed her the other day.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

can anyone photoshop all the a3's in this forum that are on air into 1 picture? that would be $$$$$$


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

asal said:


> washed her the other day.


Car looks great, but the real question is: how good are you at hopscotch?


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> Car looks great, but the real question is: how good are you at hopscotch?


Lol knew I should have cropped that out. I haven't tried, but you can tell an engineer drew it out  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

SoSoA3 said:


> HonDee-A3 man those rear quarter panels are nuts! What size wheels are you going to fit in there?
> 
> For the rest of the pics FindingThePerfectBalance.com go here.


 Thanks not-so-soso-sosoa3 lol, great job on urs too sir! 

rear wheels are fitted 12j, were half finished and had to have them on for the last weekend event. 
this is how it looked like now.... 
not perfect pix, angle and light made the look a bit different...less smooth n rounded. 
anyway, hope yous likes it. :beer: 

front 









rear


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

HonDee-A3 said:


> Thanks not-so-soso-sosoa3 lol, great job on urs too sir!
> 
> rear wheels are fitted 12j, were half finished and had to have them on for the last weekend event.
> this is how it looked like now....
> ...


 Man I like it a lot! That ass is soooo phat, haha! You're in Taiwan? How do you drive around in the streets...I have family in TW and visit every couple of years the streets are so crazy there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

SoSoA3 said:


> Man I like it a lot! That ass is soooo phat, haha! You're in Taiwan? How do you drive around in the streets...I have family in TW and visit every couple of years the streets are so crazy there!!!!!!!!!!


 thx again. 
yep am from / living in tw and your right, tw rd r real nasty but that doesnt stop us for riding hard....sometimes, lol 
r u from taipei?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TP 4 lyfe~~~~


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> TP 4 lyfe~~~~


 yea chigga! :thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

HonDee-A3 said:


> thx again.
> yep am from / living in tw and your right, tw rd r real nasty but that doesnt stop us for riding hard....sometimes, lol
> r u from taipei?


 Lol no I'm not from tw but I have lots of family there and I visit all the time. What part are you from? I might be visiting in December because my grandpa is turning 100yrs old . Maybe we can get together and i can check out your car in person, I know how to travel the subway system so getting around isn't a problem.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> Lol no I'm not from tw but I have lots of family there and I visit all the time. What part are you from? I might be visiting in December because my grandpa is turning 100yrs old . Maybe we can get together and i can check out your car in person, I know how to travel the subway system so getting around isn't a problem.


 I never go on MRT. always taxi ride like a boss. Last time took taxi from luxy to tan mu. 45 min ride


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

HonDee-A3 said:


>


 I'd hit that!!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> I never go on MRT. always taxi ride like a boss. Last time took taxi from luxy to tan mu. 45 min ride


 Ballin!


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

SoSoA3 said:


> Lol no I'm not from tw but I have lots of family there and I visit all the time. What part are you from? I might be visiting in December because my grandpa is turning 100yrs old . Maybe we can get together and i can check out your car in person, I know how to travel the subway system so getting around isn't a problem.


 MRT = sardine can 
tw cabs r cheapo considering ur spending in USD? 
come in Oct, A3 tw is arranging a nation wide event, though not much air scene there...however theres always other events related to stance 



tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> I never go on MRT. always taxi ride like a boss. Last time took taxi from luxy to tan mu. 45 min ride


 thats bcos u had chics with ya after luxy, lol...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i stay at the san want hotel across keke. 

and luxy chix - 17 year old damn too young 

next time i just hire personal driver to drive me to shilin market to get hot star chicken


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)




----------



## soysauce360 (Oct 5, 2012)

greyjetta said:


>


 more pics please!


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Found this. Looks good! 









-Mici-


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Lol ill post more up. Alot of people seem to like the interior more then exterior


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

[URL=http://s704.photobucket.com/us...et.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/DSC_0678.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Mici said:


> Found this. Looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice fitment. but sewercaps just don't do it for me


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

DSC_0587 by jmsti, on Flickr


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> DSC_0587 by jmsti, on Flickr


 what kind of lip is that? 

or is that a longboard? :laugh:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

NYCameron said:


> what kind of lip is that?
> 
> or is that a longboard? :laugh:


 Votex


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> DSC_0587 by jmsti, on Flickr


 Nice skater! How much did that set you back, $500? I've been throwing around the idea of getting a lip too but there's not much to choose from. The only one I've found was that votex and this cupspoiler. Did you get both the side attachments and the lip or just the lip? Doing research I've read that you must get the side attachments in order to install the lip.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## soysauce360 (Oct 5, 2012)

Cars lookin good Burbank! All these slammed A3's make me want to lower my car even more


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

soysauce360 said:


> Cars lookin good Burbank! All these slammed A3's make me want to lower my car even more


 I feel the pain too. Or actually my bank account feels it. Just pulled the trigger on air ride yesterday. Ouch... 

We do have some great looking cars here on the forums. :thumbup: 

-Mici-


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ needs a proper badge


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ needs a proper badge


 Dang posers. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Did some fine tuning and gave her a detail:


 You have any close ups of the grill? And were your rings always black? 

Believe my new grill is the same one...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ needs a proper badge





Ponto said:


> Dang posers. :laugh:


I'm just trying to help all those who call it an A4, S4, RS6, A5, etc. :laugh: Trust me I've heard them all...:screwy:

At least now they'll know it's an S3 :laugh::laugh::laugh::facepalm:

But meh, I'm too lazy to take it off and it makes me feel special. lol



My friend actually teases me and tells others, "Hey everyone, take a pic of this car because this is the only S3 here in NA" :facepalm:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> I'm just trying to help all those who call it an A4, S4, RS6, A5, etc. :laugh: Trust me I've heard them all...:screwy:
> 
> At least now they'll know it's an S3 :laugh::laugh::laugh::facepalm:
> 
> ...


You wish you had an S3.


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Morning shot before I take the knife to her today, Magnaflow R32 going on.

...on top of a mountain...and you're not invited!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Thank you! I am still a noob to photography but I am learning.
> 
> Here are a few more shots from this weekend..
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

ponto..it looks like the grill you picked up is the same as mine from the titanium package. Mine came with the package stock and had the gloss black on the outside trim.

if you are considering painting your rings black and you want them matte, i recommend just picking up a black front emblem off ebay. i think i paid $10 for mine.

ultimate - car looks nice as always...even if you are doing a little posing :laugh:

alot of great looking cars in here..nice work gents :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jds215 said:


> ponto..it looks like the grill you picked up is the same as mine from the titanium package. Mine came with the package stock and had the gloss black on the outside trim.
> 
> if you are considering painting your rings black and you want them matte, i recommend just picking up a black front emblem off ebay. i think i paid $10 for mine.
> 
> ...


Yeah saw pictures of it now! Like it as is with the chrome rings! Hope it looks good with my lava grey










sO EXCITED


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

Audillest said:


> Morning shot before I take the knife to her today, Magnaflow R32 going on.
> 
> ...on top of a mountain...and you're not invited!



im looking forward to this i have a magnaflo on my a3 at the moment however want to put the r32 miltek non resonated on but want to see if the centre exit suits the rear


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

SoSoA3 said:


> Nice skater! How much did that set you back, $500? I've been throwing around the idea of getting a lip too but there's not much to choose from. The only one I've found was that votex and this cupspoiler. Did you get both the side attachments and the lip or just the lip? Doing research I've read that you must get the side attachments in order to install the lip.


I found mine for a bit cheaper than that, and the blade was stateside but now the rest of the kit I guess is coming from Europe, which I don't understand. I saw the Cupspoiler setup too and it doesn't look too bad. We really don't have too many options for our facelifts. :bs:



Ultimatetaba said:


>


:heart:



Ponto said:


> Yeah saw pictures of it now! Like it as is with the chrome rings! Hope it looks good with my lava grey
> 
> 
> sO EXCITED














S WORD said:


> Very nice!


Thank you! :beer:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Dumpin' trucks by jmsti, on Flickr


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

discostu49 said:


> im looking forward to this i have a magnaflo on my a3 at the moment however want to put the r32 miltek non resonated on but want to see if the centre exit suits the rear


I have started it. I just drove it around a bit so I can get it adjusted more, this pic shows it has dropped to one side. I also have to start molding in the R32 valance next weekend and extend the tips about 4.2".










...on top of a mountain...and you're not invited!


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll leave these here 
I do have the foglight covers.. Just when hitting high boost the driver side flexes and pops out a tab.
Will be fixed over winter


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

White_A3 said:


> I'll leave these here
> I do have the foglight covers.. Just when hitting high boost the driver side flexes and pops out a tab.
> Will be fixed over winter


Oh mai, looking really good...love that flat bottom steering wheel!


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

eurotuned00 said:


>


 
Great shot - love that color!


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

SoSoA3 said:


> Oh mai, looking really good...love that flat bottom steering wheel!


Thank you sir much appreciated it.

I follow your build as well. Always wanted a set of TE's!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


>


That was the idea. But if you put just all caps it changes it to all lower case... Apparently you aren't allowed to yell here.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

eurotuned00 said:


>


Wowowewa that looks great.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Ponto said:


> Wowowewa that looks great.


Indeed. And what looks like a PSU paw to me is icing on the cake  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks guys, i really dig this shot 



asal said:


> Indeed. And what looks like a PSU paw to me is icing on the cake
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2



its actually a Temple elementary paw lol my daughter was student of the month


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

Audillest said:


> I have started it. I just drove it around a bit so I can get it adjusted more, this pic shows it has dropped to one side. I also have to start molding in the R32 valance next weekend and extend the tips about 4.2".


noice! look forward to seeing the finished product!!


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)




----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ beautiful


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

eurotuned00 said:


>


What is the official name of this color?


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

greyjetta said:


>


WOW:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> What is the official name of this color?


Scuba Blue


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

greyjetta said:


>


Those monoblocks look super dope. As well as the car lol:thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

greyjetta said:


>


love it!

why u no finish arm rest?


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

The latch broke and when I pulled it apart to fix it, the material lifted up with it. Will have it fixed for h2o


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> What is the official name of this color?


Ocean blue


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sup guys! My car at the wrongfitmentcrew meet this past weekend.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well no A3 back yet... but another 2000km on the rental!! 

Saw the 2nd or 3rd tallest waterfall in Canada... driven passed it so many times and never knew it was there.










Had quite the cut backs to get up to it. The 118hp of 2.0L fury had to work hard!









Some how a charter bus made that corner?


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

eurotuned00 said:


>


I just keep going back to this picture... Can I get more specs or do you have a build thread etc?:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> I just keep going back to this picture... Can I get more specs or do you have a build thread etc?:thumbup::thumbup:


No build thread yet, i thought about starting one a few times but never posted it, i may later this year when i add one more mod 

Lmk what you want to know about it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

greyjetta said:


> The latch broke and when I pulled it apart to fix it, the material lifted up with it.* Will have it fixed for h2o*


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

eurotuned00 said:


> No build thread yet, i thought about starting one a few times but never posted it, i may later this year when i add one more mod
> 
> Lmk what you want to know about it.


First off, what year is the car? trim level? What wheels and suspension setup do you currently have?

a3 content (not mine, just love the shot)


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Well no A3 back yet... but another 2000km on the rental!!
> 
> Saw the 2nd or 3rd tallest waterfall in Canada... driven passed it so many times and never knew it was there.
> 
> ...


Is that Takakaw Falls? I just went overnight backpacking up to the glacier at Twin Falls a couple weeks ago! I was amused that the charter buses could rock that corner, and people in Camrys couldn't get around it without reversing.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> Is that Takakaw Falls? I just went overnight backpacking up to the glacier at Twin Falls a couple weeks ago! I was amused that the charter buses could rock that corner, and people in Camrys couldn't get around it without reversing.


That would be them! First time checking them out. And no kidding! There was a few motor homes that were 3 pointing those corners. But the Charter buses it was no challenge haha. 

rear wheel steering perhaps? Guess they do have quite the turning radius.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> First off, what year is the car? trim level? What wheels and suspension setup do you currently have?


'07 s-line with
Shaved front bumper, cupra lip, votex side skirts
CCW classics 18x9, 18x10
Im on airlift air ride v1, slammed front bags, regular rears bags w hpa shocks


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

eurotuned00 said:


> '07 s-line with
> Shaved front bumper, cupra lip, votex side skirts
> CCW classics 18x9, 18x10
> Im on airlift air ride v1, slammed front bags, regular rears bags w hpa shocks


The wheels are what do it for me, love your A3.

Sent from my LG-E988 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

eurotuned00 said:


> '07 s-line with
> Shaved front bumper, cupra lip, votex side skirts
> CCW classics 18x9, 18x10
> Im on airlift air ride v1, slammed front bags, regular rears bags w hpa shocks


I love it. Soooo... Correct me if I'm wrong but in like 2010 or something they got rid of the amber side markers on the bumper? Did you just shave and fill yours or are the newer bumpers a direct swap? I have been trying to find information about trim levels of a3's and when they changed this or that or whatever but it is hard to find this kind of stuff.

I'm trying to find like what years came with the quattro option and s-line option etc. Any help there?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

2006-2009 3.2L Quattro-pretty sure, s-line was the only trim level.
2009-2013 2.0T Quattro-s-line is an option, but most are s-line.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

azoceanblue said:


> 2006-2009 3.2L Quattro-pretty sure, s-line was the only trim level.
> 2009-2013 2.0T Quattro-s-line is an option, but most are s-line.


But from 2006-2013 they have always made both 2.0T models and quattro models regardless of their trim? the 2.0T's are just more common


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Audillest said:


> The wheels are what do it for me, love your A3.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E988 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks 



Luck o' the Irish said:


> I love it. Soooo... Correct me if I'm wrong but in like 2010 or something they got rid of the amber side markers on the bumper? Did you just shave and fill yours or are the newer bumpers a direct swap? I have been trying to find information about trim levels of a3's and when they changed this or that or whatever but it is hard to find this kind of stuff.
> 
> I'm trying to find like what years came with the quattro option and s-line option etc. Any help there?


2006-08.5 prefacelift has bumper ambers
08.5-present new bumper design with no bumper ambers
I did have the bumper filled in order to get rid of the ambers

Facelift not a direct swap to prefacelift unless you get bumper, hood, fenders etc
As for trim levels in newer a3s im not sure what they have


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

whoring. it's pretty bone stock...


his and hers by colbyscottgregory, on Flickr


My A3, post detail by colbyscottgregory, on Flickr


My A3, post detail by colbyscottgregory, on Flickr


My A3, post detail by colbyscottgregory, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Aww yeea. First stop surprise surprise fuel station. 
Sent from my Igloo


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Aww yeea. First stop surprise surprise fuel station.
> Sent from my Igloo


Finally!!!! Congrats, aye.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

More!





































She is a little dusty... and still to high. Might have some H and R springs finally... Coil overs will have to wait til after Panama.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Grill looks great and those sidemarkers are stunning!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Had quite the cut backs to get up to it. The 118hp of 2.0L fury had to work hard!


Now that's a hill my bike and I want to climb!!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio said:


> Now that's a hill my bike and I want to climb!!!


Yeah its a gooder! The 2.0 Jetta didn't like it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Forgot how much I loved this engine and car! Sounds so good. Even without exhaust yet!

needs a good cleaning though, its dusty!


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> But from 2006-2013 they have always made both 2.0T models and quattro models regardless of their trim? the 2.0T's are just more common


2007 was the first year for a 2.0T S-line. 2006 had a sport model, that had sport springs/seats and bi-color wheel (same wheel as Premium).

Quattro was not available in the 2.OT until 2009.

2006 2.0T, Base, Premium, and Sport (sport dampers/springs/seats), no quattro.
2007-2008 2.0T, Base, Premium, and S-line/Sport (sport dampers/springs/seats), no quattro.
2009-2013 2.0T, Base, Premium, Premium Plus, with Quattro Option. S-line/Sport rolled into option packages that would move you from base to Premium to Premium Plus (I believe this started in 2010, 2009 may have still had base, premium, and s-line).

Most 2.0T Base models had cloth seats, this may have changed in new model years, I am not sure.

2009-2009 3.2L quattro was always S-line: sport dampers/springs/seats, with options that could be added. i.e. bi-xenon headlights, nav, cold weather package, etc.

3.2L are rare, I don't know the numbers, but my estimate would be at least 10 to 1, probably higher.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

2006-2009 3.2 quattro lol. 

I know 2009 someone posted there was 55 in Canada and like 75 or something g in USA. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Ponto said:


> 2006-2009 3.2 quattro lol.
> 
> I know 2009 someone posted there was 55 in Canada and like 75 or something g in USA.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


i exist

(old pic)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

johnny, what led license plate bulbs are you using?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> i exist
> 
> (old pic)


Jealous.... 

Love that rear valence.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


Ugh I hate that you have that insert for your rear valence. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Doin that work thing.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)




----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Finally got my wheels mounted and put on last night. They are 3-piece AutoArt VYCs


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> i exist
> 
> (old pic)


DROOOOOOOOLLLLLL:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> johnny, what led license plate bulbs are you using?


I believe Racing Dash from PYSpeed back in the day.



20thGTIMAN said:


> Ugh I hate that you have that insert for your rear valence. :laugh:


Lol. :beer:


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

Greddy87 said:


>


which rear bumper is this? I love the insert compared to my plain 2006 bumper. 

TIA


----------



## JPK_ (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Weeman11 said:


> which rear bumper is this? I love the insert compared to my plain 2006 bumper.
> 
> TIA


Looks like a regular S line to me?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Looks like a regular S line to me?


facelift sline


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

JPK_ said:


>


what company wheels?
ebay or?
et 45 or 35?


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> facelift sline


Isn't this facelift Sline?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

yae


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

JPK_ said:


>


that picture is almost awesome...3.2 engine would have made the picture perfect!


----------



## JPK_ (May 25, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> what company wheels?
> ebay or?
> et 45 or 35?



WSP Italy. et43.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

link to buy?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> link to buy?


oooh i like the super concavenessness they have with 19s


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

greyjetta said:


>


Did you do it yourself or have someone else do it? What'd it set you back?


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Did you do it yourself or have someone else do it? What'd it set you back?


Had a friend do it Ill PM what it cost


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 - Is right , its a facelift rear bumper.. 2 piece , meaning diffuser & bumper as two pieces..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Transformation Tuesday... Uber weak, but its a start










What about all you fine people? :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

greyjetta said:


>


daaamn. Definitely thinking my interior needs an upgrade at some point. Was trying to think of a good accent color. That stitching is awesome though. :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Transformation Tuesday... Uber weak, but its a start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice indeed!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ponto why ur pics looks liek they from 70's?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> ponto why ur pics looks liek they from 70's?


Ah those are just from Instagram, they get a little grainy on there... Will upload originals.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner


Well done ya lil slut. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

nice work johnny! Car was looking good all weekend. It was good seeing you again :thumbup:


----------



## 8PA3_EuroChick (Oct 1, 2013)

New to the forum. 
So my as of right now stock A3 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome - an S-line without HID's? or you change out the front Bumper?


In before people notice you are a female. :wave::laugh: 

What are your plans for the beast? Details on it? year? Mileage etc, looks like its in good shape!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

8PA3_EuroChick said:


> New to the forum.
> So my as of right now stock A3
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Saw on Audizine its a 3.2??? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 8PA3_EuroChick (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah 3.2


----------



## 8PA3_EuroChick (Oct 1, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Welcome - an S-line without HID's? or you change out the front Bumper?
> 
> 
> In before people notice you are a female. :wave::laugh:
> ...


Nope no HID's it's on the to do list. 

Let's see its a 07 with 88k miles it's in great shape body is pretty much flawless minus small stone chips on the front bumper....interior is flawless I got really lucky with this buy. 

As of plans right now cosmetic work tint, new front grill, headlights/tails, front lip before winter just so I can have it some what how I like. Then next year new wheels, coils, exhaust, and maybe just maybe go stage 1  we'll see. 
eace:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

werid 3.2 shuold come with xenon. was it in accident?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

8PA3_EuroChick said:


> Nope no HID's it's on the to do list.
> 
> Let's see its a 07 with 88k miles it's in great shape body is pretty much flawless minus small stone chips on the front bumper....interior is flawless I got really lucky with this buy.
> 
> ...


Nice looking car. Stage 1 doesn't buy much in the 3.2 but you'll definitely want to add intake if you do a tune, with exhaust the three together should buy you about 15hp at the crank but you will notice a smoother acceleration and quicker throttle response and make it a little sportier to drive. After being in Krazyboi's FI 3.2 last week mine definitely feels and sounds like a grocery getter.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> werid 3.2 shuold come with xenon. was it in accident?


I thought they all had the xenon too. And well very awesome. The 3.2 is a fun engine. But as said before stage one doesn't gain much. I think fifteen hp? Haha exhaust though does sound amazing. Make it look good. Upgrade the dsg and haldex. And enjoy. Unless you wanna go turbo then it's big fun. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> After being in Krazyboi's FI 3.2 last week mine definitely feels and sounds like a grocery getter.


That good eh? Haha 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## 8PA3_EuroChick (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't know why it doesn't have them wasn't in a accident who knows.
I don't need a stupid fast car something that sounds good and looks good keeps me happy and as of right now it's being daily driven. So 15hp with a little sportier feel I'm good with!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

8PA3_EuroChick said:


> I don't know why it doesn't have them wasn't in a accident who knows.
> I don't need a stupid fast car something that sounds good and looks good keeps me happy and as of right now it's being daily driven. So 15hp with a little sportier feel I'm good with!


For something that sounds good and is a little sporty then it's the perfect choice. Intake and exhaust and you will love how it sounds! 

Guess not all 3.2's got the full load. Does it have open sky or Nav? 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh and get the face-lift euro led tails!! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## 8PA3_EuroChick (Oct 1, 2013)

Open sky no nav though >=\ 
And of course led euro tails so much win 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

8PA3_EuroChick said:


> I don't know why it doesn't have them wasn't in a accident who knows.
> I don't need a stupid fast car something that sounds good and looks good keeps me happy and as of right now it's being daily driven. So 15hp with a little sportier feel I'm good with!


bi-xenon adaptive headlight was $800 on my 2006 3.2, don't think they included it in the 2007 model.

I guess the tow hook cover will be on your list too.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Well done ya lil slut.


She's the slut.



jds215 said:


> nice work johnny! Car was looking good all weekend. It was good seeing you again :thumbup:


Thanks, definitely nice running into you. I'll try to plan a proper A3 GTG next year. :thumbup:



8PA3_EuroChick said:


> As of plans right now cosmetic work tint, new front grill, headlights/tails, front lip before winter just so I can have it some what how I like. Then next year new wheels, coils, exhaust, and maybe just maybe go stage 1  we'll see.
> eace:


Welcome. :wave:
I would definitely do tint first and then the rest of your cosmetic work. I assume you're thinking Cupra lip? I loved my Milltek exhaust, but most others went with Magnaflow/Neuspeed IIRC. I had a VF intake, but would instead have gone with Modshack. 

Can't wait to see what you do with yours :beer:



ceese said:


> After being in Krazyboi's FI 3.2 last week mine definitely feels and sounds like a grocery getter.


:laugh: . This is my grocery getter


----------



## 8PA3_EuroChick (Oct 1, 2013)

LWNY said:


> bi-xenon adaptive headlight was $800 on my 2006 3.2, don't think they included it in the 2007 model.
> 
> I guess the tow hook cover will be on your list too.


Ha! Saw that on audizine sneakkyyy....but yeah cover and hook :sly:


----------



## 8PA3_EuroChick (Oct 1, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Welcome. :wave:
> I would definitely do tint first and then the rest of your cosmetic work. I assume you're thinking Cupra lip? I loved my Milltek exhaust, but most others went with Magnaflow/Neuspeed IIRC. I had a VF intake, but would instead have gone with Modshack.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you do with yours :beer:


Yeah Cupra lip is the way i'm leaning. As far as exhaust I dont really have a idea yet but I am extremely picky so we'll see.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

8PA3_EuroChick said:


> Ha! Saw that on audizine sneakkyyy....but yeah cover and hook :sly:


Heey I am missing my tow hook cover too. And my 2007 came with the Bi-Xenons... must have been an added option!

Also the Cupra Lip looks fantastic on the S lines... Once spring is here it will be added to my car as well. 

For exhaust check out Hottexhaust.com for Magnaflow. Great deals and sound clips too.


----------



## 8PA3_EuroChick (Oct 1, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Heey I am missing my tow hook cover too. And my 2007 came with the Bi-Xenons... must have been an added option!
> 
> Also the Cupra Lip looks fantastic on the S lines... Once spring is here it will be added to my car as well.
> 
> For exhaust check out Hottexhaust.com for Magnaflow. Great deals and sound clips too.


We're pretty much twins! Ha.
Thanks i'll have to check that site out.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

8PA3_EuroChick said:


> We're pretty much twins! Ha.
> Thanks i'll have to check that site out.


Code for the discount is a3ing btw. 

If you live somewhere with a lot of snow might wanna hold off on the Curpra til spring lol.


----------



## 8PA3_EuroChick (Oct 1, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Code for the discount is a3ing btw.
> 
> If you live somewhere with a lot of snow might wanna hold off on the Curpra til spring lol.


Oh yeah i'm holding off Michigan winters aren't so fun:thumbdown:


----------



## MrsYareka (Dec 29, 2012)

Late the the tread... like normal... 

Whoot!! another female member! Welcome!


----------



## 8PA3_EuroChick (Oct 1, 2013)

MrsYareka said:


> Late the the tread... like normal...
> 
> Whoot!! another female member! Welcome!


Thanks! :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

greyjetta said:


>


This was my dream daily setup with the A8 sewer caps/pie plates whatever you want to call them. I saw you at h20 by the tap house and cried.. just a little. And those seats and interior  so much amazing.... :thumbup:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

randoms...









































most are sh!tty iPhone pics


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Looking good Myke! You've been mia for a bit...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> most are sh!tty iPhone pics


The car makes up for your ****ty pictures. :laugh:

Looks amazing. Love the Mullets.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

SoSoA3 said:


> Looking good Myke! You've been mia for a bit...


Thanks buddy. Been slammed at work and on break right now. (so I surf the interwebs :laugh

If you're ever in Temecula, we have an all Euro meet on the 3rd Wednesday of every month. Search my username for more info on how to get there, etc. Would be good to hang with ya. 

My pics really are sh!tty Ponto. HAHA Thanks for the kind words brotha. :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Thanks buddy. Been slammed at work and on break right now. (so I surf the interwebs :laugh
> 
> If you're ever in Temecula, we have an all Euro meet on the 3rd Wednesday of every month. Search my username for more info on how to get there, etc. Would be good to hang with ya.
> 
> My pics really are sh!tty Ponto. HAHA Thanks for the kind words brotha. :beer:


Ah its all good, they aren't that bad of pictures. But yeah lovin the car! And well Temecula is a bit of a drive, but Ill be sure to keep it in mind!! haha 

(Seriously might do a road trip down to Cali one of these days) :thumbup:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

You ever do a roadtrip, hit me up. We'll get a bunch of the local A3ers together and cruise. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> You ever do a roadtrip, hit me up. We'll get a bunch of the local A3ers together and cruise. :thumbup:


Awesome man will do!


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Ponto said:


> For exhaust check out Hottexhaust.com for Magnaflow. Great deals and sound clips too.


FWIW, there was a huge price jump on the 3.2 Magnaflow exhausts a few years ago; I found an old price of USD$537 (shipping included) still being advertised - which is now below cost - and successfully price matched it with Summit. Here is the one I bought; but, you'll have to do your own Googling to find that old price again.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

greyjetta said:


>





Please, for the love of God, tell me that you I don't have to pay retail for these because you have some cheap hookup? The 3.2 S-Line seats are craptastic . . .


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> FWIW, there was a huge price jump on the 3.2 Magnaflow exhausts a few years ago; I found an old price of USD$537 (shipping included) still being advertised - which is now below cost - and successfully price matched it with Summit. Here is the one I bought; but, you'll have to do your own Googling to find that old price again.


Using the code *a3ing* on hottexhaust.com will reduce the price to the 500 ish range.

edit!

Just double checked it and the price came to 533 including shipping using that code from the group buy back in the day.

http://www.hottexhaust.com/cart.php?coupon_applied=true

Edit again*

That 533.00 is for the Touring Exhaust. 
The Street one comes up as 557.51 So jbrehm's price is better on the Street one.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

jbrehm said:


> Please, for the love of God, tell me that you I don't have to pay retail for these because you have some cheap hookup? The 3.2 S-Line seats are craptastic . . .


Lol sorry they were a random find One of the best oem seats that I have sat in


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

MrsYareka said:


> Found this pic of NYCameron


probably the best car picture of my car I've seen to date


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NYCameron said:


> probably the best car picture of my car I've seen to date


It does look awesome.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ny cameron mutha fracking taiwanese waaaat


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> ny cameron mutha fracking taiwanese waaaat


TP are you drunk or something? The posts are all over the map.


----------



## 8PA3_EuroChick (Oct 1, 2013)

Ponto said:


> It does look awesome.



I'll second that!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

greyjetta said:


>


Good God.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> Good God.


Go clean yourself. They look great in person.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

greyjetta said:


> Pic of amazing interior


:heart::heart:

Love it!

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmsti/10304606104/" title="DSC_0728 by jmsti, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5534/10304606104_9b2a57814f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="680" alt="DSC_0728"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmsti/10304653435/" title="DSC_0044 by jmsti, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7300/10304653435_f5e8cde3b3_b.jpg" width="1024" height="680" alt="DSC_0044"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmsti/10304793573/" title="DSC_0030 by jmsti, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5491/10304793573_d8d8a90c36_b.jpg" width="1024" height="680" alt="DSC_0030"></a>


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmsti/10304793573/" title="DSC_0030 by jmsti, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5491/10304793573_d8d8a90c36_b.jpg" width="1024" height="680" alt="DSC_0030"></a>


wow, beautiful picture


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Two shots on the way up to H2oi

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10197071555/" title="IMG_0222.jpg by Lucidity84, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5332/10197071555_b1465e23fd_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="IMG_0222.jpg"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10196939964/" title="IMG_0006.jpg by Lucidity84, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8539/10196939964_41b646cbdd.jpg" width="640" height="343" alt="IMG_0006.jpg"></a>

buddies s4 avant

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10197067325/" title="IMG_0198.jpg by Lucidity84, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2838/10197067325_a3516087c0_z.jpg" width="640" height="324" alt="IMG_0198.jpg"></a>


----------



## GetzA3 (Oct 20, 2013)

NYCameron said:


> probably the best car picture of my car I've seen to date


What's the offset and specs of those wheels? Reps? 
Looks so sick!!!


----------



## GetzA3 (Oct 20, 2013)

NYCameron said:


> probably the best car picture of my car I've seen to date




Car looks amazing! Loving the orange on black.

What's the specs and offsets on those wheels? Brand? I wasn't sure if they were reps.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Some pics that were taken of my car at h20





And a couple of my project car 



This isn't fully aired out. Rear can still go roughly 3" more inches down


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> ny cameron mutha fracking taiwanese waaaat


Haha. I'm chinese



Ponto said:


> TP are you drunk or something? The posts are all over the map.


QFE



GetzA3 said:


> What's the offset and specs of those wheels? Reps?
> Looks so sick!!!


18x8.5 et 35 all around



GetzA3 said:


> Car looks amazing! Loving the orange on black.
> 
> What's the specs and offsets on those wheels? Brand? I wasn't sure if they were reps.


Orange on dark blue*. Specs are above. They are RH wheels which is a rep brand, but apparently Porsche users also use RH wheels.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang Greyjetta that looks amazing. 

Tested my roof rack!


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

greyjetta said:


> Some pics that were taken of my car at h20












I have failed


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

It ain't low, and it ain't shiny right now, but it got a lot of love at the track last weekend. The lightweight 17" wheels and 245/40 tires amplify the wheel gap, but really help with acceleration. Most people are shocked at how capable it is, especially S4 owners who got passed ;-)









There were 3 of us representing.









Just found an action shot online:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> It ain't low, and it ain't shiny right now, but it got a lot of love at the track last weekend. The lightweight 17" wheels and 245/40 tires amplify the wheel gap, but really help with acceleration. Most people are shocked at how capable it is, especially S4 owners who got passed ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really bumming that I missed it, but as usual still dealing with suspension issues...waiting on a replacement drivers side camber plate.


Any video?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese said:


> Really bumming that I missed it, but as usual still dealing with suspension issues...waiting on a replacement drivers side camber plate.
> 
> Any video?


Catch you next time, hopefully. I have 20 minutes from one session. I have to go through it and figure out which lap or two to cut it down to.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


>


What are those wheels?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> What are those wheels?


VMR V701. 18x8.5 et 45 :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


>


if you did that 2 more times, then I would be impressed with the snow audi logo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio said:


> if you did that 2 more times, then I would be impressed with the snow audi logo


I know!! Next fresh snowfall I want to attempt the 4 rings. Just need somewhere with more room. Was a little tight here.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Grimp said:


>


Would those headlights fit a US spec a3?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> Would those headlights fit a US spec a3?


yup...as long as you have the facelift one, or ready to do a whole facelifted front end on your pre-facelift


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> Would those headlights fit a US spec a3?


ya mean like this one?
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

I believe I do have a post facelift front end but I've got to be honest. I have no idea what the difference is?!?? I am new to a3's and I have been looking around but I am still confused


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> I believe I do have a post facelift front end but I've got to be honest. I have no idea what the difference is?!?? I am new to a3's and I have been looking around but I am still confused


What year is your car? S-line or non S-line?


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

It's a 2006. I believe it is s-line but to be honest, I don't know exactly how to tell.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> It's a 2006. I believe it is s-line but to be honest, I don't know exactly how to tell.


Then the answer to your previous question is NO, those lights will not fit YOUR car. Yours is a pre facelift, that car is a post facelift. The change occurred for 2009+ model years. :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> It's a 2006. I believe it is s-line but to be honest, I don't know exactly how to tell.


This is a pre face-lift S-line. Plus my door sills also have the inlay sline trim too. Non s line will have rub strips on the front and rear bumpers. 









Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> It's a 2006. I believe it is s-line but to be honest, I don't know exactly how to tell.


it's been done to a prefacelift but it looks wayward. The owner needed to do a little remodeling to fit. IMHO let this one go. To do it right requires a facelift, new bonnet and fenders and electrical. Not worth it. Perhaps you can post a pic of your whip


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Ok. I don't have the facelift nor the s line. Thanks for the answer about the headlights too. I'll upload some pictures.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

I came from mk4's. I had a 20th GTI for a year and a half and came upon this after looking at a3's for months and this deal was too good to pass up. Bought it mostly already built. Just finishing things and changing it around to how I want it. Just iphone pics for now. Sorry


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thats Clints old car isn't it? 

I didn't know he sold it!


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Thats Clints old car isn't it?
> 
> I didn't know he sold it!


Yes it is. After he won WUSTE with it he decided to sell it. He is currently building an s4 right now. I am working on finishing up the trunk and changing up the wheel setup and maybe some interior stuff:thumbup:


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

Just picked up a couple weeks ago and love it 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

HonDee-A3 said:


> pics


Nice pics Michael!



bridge.1-1 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

from sowo
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/8767207003/" title="Untitled by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2838/8767207003_cdd76cdeb9_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/8771971500/" title="Untitled by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7390/8771971500_55ec0e732a_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>

fall time
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/11085484185/" title="Untitled by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7458/11085484185_92c752b4b2_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/11085575154/" title="Untitled by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2866/11085575154_1810fcae9d_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

one more from sowo
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/8767261257/" title="Untitled by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2818/8767261257_7a9752b409_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

^^looks good

plan on getting S3 front?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jds215 said:


> from sowo














Twins!! Well almost!!


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Both very clean cars! The Ice car on rotors is nice look.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Either of these on Vortex? 




















Mops on the move


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

top one is my


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> top one is my


Yeaa furthers my plan to get Peelers... price is right and they look sharp there!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i miss them but prefer the 5 rotors


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> top one is my


Love it! I feel like I have spoken to you. You on IG? 

What are the peeler specs? And what rotor works on these cars? The B8 A/S4 ones?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

what is IG?

19x8.5 et 43
225/35/19

u need R32 or S3 brake kit.

B8 B7 wont fit.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> what is IG?
> 
> 19x8.5 et 43
> 225/35/19
> ...


Sorry, Instagram. I now know where I have seen your name. "use search button"

Yea, thats the B8 4 fitment.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mops said:


> Sorry, Instagram. I now know where I have seen your name. "use search button"
> 
> Yea, thats the B8 4 fitment.


He's a friendly guy! :laugh:


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Ponto said:


> He's a friendly guy! :laugh:


Lulz. I'd keep him off the welcome committee I've been doing Euro builds for 13+ years. Familiar with that button and most everything it offers


----------



## GetzA3 (Oct 20, 2013)

eurotuned00 said:


>


Your car is amazing. Love that color with polished wheel combo. You have bags on that beauty? Cupra front lip?


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

​


GetzA3 said:


> Your car is amazing. Love that color with polished wheel combo. You have bags on that beauty? Cupra front lip?


Thanks and you are correct, its bagged and that is a cupra lip.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Not sure what happened to the first one...but I have been out of town away from my ride for like 5 weeks...so here comes some real slutting around


















































Its time for some new photo's though...gotta dig around for ones i never posted


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmsti/11166879093/" title="bsfcar042 by jmsti, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3736/11166879093_6a2944d3aa_b.jpg" width="1024" height="731" alt="bsfcar042"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmsti/11166689595/" title="bsfcar043 by jmsti, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3669/11166689595_c92153a95b_b.jpg" width="1024" height="680" alt="bsfcar043"></a>


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nice pics everyone. So jelly about the saltflats :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

bridge3.1 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


bridge5 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> bridge3.1 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr
> 
> 
> bridge5 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr



Ughhhh. S3 front and euro tub?! Once you get that S3 rear (valence) it'll be crazy


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

That a$$. 

Loving the exhaust and lower valence as well!


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Damn, nice pics, guys!!

I especially like that quad tip setup:thumbup:


----------



## fuzion (Nov 25, 2005)

cant remember if i have posted.. S3 but.

hers/mine


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I've seen this picture before and it is epic. Love it!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the comments  Much appreciated :heart: 




NYCameron said:


> Ughhhh. S3 front and euro tub?! Once you get that S3 rear (valence) it'll be crazy


:vampire: Thanks! Pretty happy with the way it sits, but if I change out the valence, I most likely will go a different route than the S3. Not sure yet.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

I know that s3 well. Fap fap fap fap fap!


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's some of mine:

Day I bought it.
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/jf4b.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/2uc8.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

What I did 36 hrs. after buying it. (Everything in my signature except K04, so it was APR Stage II and it was on ST's)
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/u8li.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/uh8e.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

What it looks like today. (K04 turbo was installed 8/2012, Golf R wheels were swapped in about a year ago, and H&R's replaced ****ty ST's about two months ago so it's a wee-bit lower in the front and rear than pictured)
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/p6un.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/lof0.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/mjj0.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

^Love your car! Very clean. The Talladegas look good. Not an ST fan either. How do you like the H&R's? Are they the "street" variant?


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mops said:


> ^Love your car! Very clean. The Talladegas look good. Not an ST fan either. How do you like the H&R's? Are they the "street" variant?


Thanks, I try to take care of it. Glad you like the wheels. I catch **** for trading the Ti's for them all the time. I like the Ti wheels and still do very much on all the Audi's they come on, but I just like Hyper Silver better on everything. It didn't take long for me to want change. The H&R's are great. They're firmer for sure over the ST's. Yes, they are the std. street version. Funny how ST told me I had the "MKV GTI suspension squeal" issue when I called to have them warrantied for the notorious, well-documented "clunk" issue. They didn't know the difference, evidently, between a "clunk" noise and a "squealing" noise. They denied ever having issues with them despite my linking them to the thread on vortex. They responded by linking the vortex thread on the "squeal" issue. No amount of noise explanation on my part convinced them otherwise. Funny how the H&R's went on and NO MORE "CLUNK".:screwy:


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

davis_449 said:


> Thanks, I try to take care of it. Glad you like the wheels. I catch **** for trading the Ti's for them all the time. I like the Ti wheels and still do very much on all the Audi's they come on, but I just like Hyper Silver better on everything. It didn't take long for me to want change. The H&R's are great. They're firmer for sure over the ST's. Yes, they are the std. street version. Funny how ST told me I had the "MKV GTI suspension squeal" issue when I called to have them warrantied for the notorious, well-documented "clunk" issue. They didn't know the difference, evidently, between a "clunk" noise and a "squealing" noise. They denied ever having issues with them despite my linking them to the thread on vortex. They responded by linking the vortex thread on the "squeal" issue. No amount of noise explanation on my part convinced them otherwise. Funny how the H&R's went on and NO MORE "CLUNK".:screwy:


I like different. The rotors look great, but damn, Audi is putting them on every effin car. I do still love the RS5 spec version. I am grabbing an R when I find the right one. Nice to know I can run the oems for a bit, if needed. 

No offense to ST owners, but they are poo, imo. I say this because so many B8 guys have had issues, and most of the time, no good help was offered. I have even seen V2/V3 issues, again, with super whack customer service. I do like the HAS kit. I love my H&R's. They are firm enough (ST's are weak), solid and quiet. I have put many on the H&R streets, and everyone loves them, and no issues at all. Plus the warranty is a HUGE plus.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Dang Jason! You make me want to fix up the A3 again. It's almost all back to stock. LOL!:wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mops said:


> I like different. The rotors look great, but damn, Audi is putting them on every effin car. I do still love the RS5 spec version. I am grabbing an R when I find the right one. Nice to know I can run the oems for a bit, if needed.
> 
> No offense to ST owners, but they are poo, imo. I say this because so many B8 guys have had issues, and most of the time, no good help was offered. I have even seen V2/V3 issues, again, with super whack customer service. I do like the HAS kit. I love my H&R's. They are firm enough (ST's are weak), solid and quiet. I have put many on the H&R streets, and everyone loves them, and no issues at all. Plus the warranty is a HUGE plus.


No offense to anyone... but in my experience any coilover for 700 dollars (or less?? god forbid) Are poo. 

Up here you will find out what is a quality suspension part vs. not as soon as winter hits. 
And well in all honesty - how much is factory to replace all struts and shocks. Probably more than 700 dollars, so why cheap out on "performance parts" for that? Especially suspension. My Gti - I picked up FK silverlines on the cheap... Blew first winter, rebuilt them, blew within 6 months. Went back to stock and saved til I picked up some Koni's which were fantastic. 

Mops that is interesting about the V2/V3 as I was planning to go with the V2's in the spring from HPA. What kind of issues have people been having?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Seriously who says Poo when they're not talking to a three year old?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Seriously who says Poo when they're not talking to a three year old?


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Mops that is interesting about the V2/V3 as I was planning to go with the V2's in the spring from HPA. What kind of issues have people been having?


Blown damps, and no help. Such BS.



ceese said:


> Seriously who says Poo when they're not talking to a three year old?


Originally said ****, but did not want to be too abrasive. Either way, I say poo often. I have a child, and act like one as well.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

That is BS! But good to know... I need something that will handle our environment up here. 

And acting like children can be good. Helps keeps us young. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Ponto said:


> That is BS! But good to know... I need something that will handle our environment up here.
> 
> And acting like children can be good. Helps keeps us young.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Why not the H&R street? The bilsteins they use hold of VERY well, plus lifetime warranty to orginal owner.

Exactly. I take next too nothing seriously. I cut up as much as anyone. Its my nature. You have seen this in the CB


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mops said:


> I like different. The rotors look great, but damn, Audi is putting them on every effin car. I do still love the RS5 spec version. I am grabbing an R when I find the right one. Nice to know I can run the oems for a bit, if needed.
> 
> No offense to ST owners, but they are poo, imo. I say this because so many B8 guys have had issues, and most of the time, no good help was offered. I have even seen V2/V3 issues, again, with super whack customer service. I do like the HAS kit. I love my H&R's. They are firm enough (ST's are weak), solid and quiet. I have put many on the H&R streets, and everyone loves them, and no issues at all. Plus the warranty is a HUGE plus.


LOL! The R32 brakes aren't on in any of those pics! They do look pretty good, though. I'll try to get a pic of them and edit it in to my original post. Going to have to wait until after this winter storm **** blows through. I'm not washing the car when it's 34 degrees outside (before you start laughing, I've had people from MN and Canada down here in South Texas when it's 40 degrees whining about how cold it feels outside here, it's the humidity...).



> No offense to anyone... but in my experience any coilover for 700 dollars (or less?? god forbid) Are poo.
> 
> Up here you will find out what is a quality suspension part vs. not as soon as winter hits.
> And well in all honesty - how much is factory to replace all struts and shocks. Probably more than 700 dollars, so why cheap out on "performance parts" for that? Especially suspension. My Gti - I picked up FK silverlines on the cheap... Blew first winter, rebuilt them, blew within 6 months. Went back to stock and saved til I picked up some Koni's which were fantastic.


Argue and make generalized statements about "$700 coilovers", but you (and everyone else like you, because this isn't the first time I've seen your post above) needs to keep in mind that there is NO difference between the KW V1 and the ST's save for the shorter warranty due to different protection coating. That's it. So, therefore, when you purchase a much-lauded product like a KW V1 coilover set ($1K+), you expect quality and for them to back their damn product. They don't. The SAME EXACT issues with the ST's are widely report on the V1 as well. I say if you've got KW V3 money, skip them and get Ohlins or PSS10's. I will NEVER recommend another KW product EVER. Funny enough, the first pics I posted of my car above were taken in back of the ****ing ST booth at Wuste 2011. For the first three months, they were great coilovers, but I regret telling those ****ers how great I thought their product was that day. Not that they gave a **** I owned their product and were complimenting them. They blew me off like I was some *******. I was representing my shop that day out there at Wuste. Those guys are ****ing idiots. Other than that, yeah, FK's are ****, too. Had a friend who had them on his MK4 GTI. They were God awful and he blew them out in a yr. down here in South Texas.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Ponto said:


> No offense to anyone... but in my experience any coilover for 700 dollars (or less?? god forbid) Are poo.


+1. I've been telling people this for years, but it mostly falls on deaf ears. Auto suspension is a market where you're _lucky_ to get what you pay for - most of the time you get less than you pay for. I've ridden in so many cars where the owner thinks that their cheap coilovers are awesome, and the car actually feels like complete garbage. When taking into account reviews for a given product, I think the most important thing is to consider the source. Everyone has different standards, so one man's 9/10 is another man's 3/10.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

davis_449 said:


> Argue and make generalized statements about "$700 coilovers", but you (and everyone else like you, because this isn't the first time I've seen your post above) needs to keep in mind that there is NO difference between the KW V1 and the ST's save for the shorter warranty due to different protection coating. That's it. So, therefore, when you purchase a much-lauded product like a KW V1 coilover set ($1K+), you expect quality and for them to back their damn product. They don't. The SAME EXACT issues with the ST's are widely report on the V1 as well. I say if you've got KW V3 money, skip them and get Ohlins or PSS10's. I will NEVER recommend another KW product EVER. Funny enough, the first pics I posted of my car above were taken in back of the ****ing ST booth at Wuste 2011. For the first three months, they were great coilovers, but I regret telling those ****ers how great I thought their product was that day. Not that they gave a **** I owned their product and were complimenting them. They blew me off like I was some *******. I was representing my shop that day out there at Wuste. Those guys are ****ing idiots. Other than that, yeah, FK's are ****, too. Had a friend who had them on his MK4 GTI. They were God awful and he blew them out in a yr. down here in South Texas.


haha oh if you notice I didn't mention the V1's I am well aware of the fact that they and the ST's are the same from many people mentioning it now haha. 

But I definitely have to agree with what you got going on here. Rant approved. :thumbup:

So guess you can add in that some $1k Coilovers are pure shiet as well :laugh: And it is good to know about peoples experiences with not only products but the customer service as well, that will easily make or break a decision to support any company. :thumbup: Glad I haven't purchased anything yet!


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ponto said:


> haha oh if you notice I didn't mention the V1's I am well aware of the fact that they and the ST's are the same from many people mentioning it now haha.
> 
> But I definitely have to agree with what you got going on here. Rant approved. :thumbup:
> 
> So guess you can add in that some $1k Coilovers are pure shiet as well :laugh: And it is good to know about peoples experiences with not only products but the customer service as well, that will easily make or break a decision to support any company. :thumbup: Glad I haven't purchased anything yet!


LOL! Thanks for the rant approval. I wasn't trying to attack you, in particular, glad you could see that. Most forum people just flip out.:laugh:

I will add this, though. My Stasis coilovers (re-branded, silver coated Koni's) retailed for around $1200-$1300. I bought them on clearance back 2007 for my former A4 for $995. Those were great. Fully adjustable (height and dampening) and great ride. I never had a single issue with them. I was good to them for 50K miles (stanced about like my pictured 2011 A3 above), but the next owner slammed the car to the ground damn near and beat the **** out of them for another 50K. They took it like a champ. So there ya go. Keeping in mind jbrehm's post, which I fully agree with, I have ridden in many cars on suspensions from FK's to PSS10's so I have established my personal standards and the Koni's, while not perfect, met them.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

davis_449 said:


> LOL! The R32 brakes aren't on in any of those pics! They do look pretty good, though. I'll try to get a pic of them and edit it in to my original post. Going to have to wait until after this winter storm **** blows through. I'm not washing the car when it's 34 degrees outside (before you start laughing, I've had people from MN and Canada down here in South Texas when it's 40 degrees whining about how cold it feels outside here, it's the humidity...).


I have been badly mis-understood Audi refers to that wheel as the "rotor" design. I was not speaking about rotor rings haha. 

I do like the version spec'd for the RS though. 










70 and sunny here in the NC mountains

Thank you lawd!! I can now **** (poo) on KW. Who the **** can not comprehend that that ST is simply the poor mans/fair weather V1 coil? I do some automotive consulting on the side, and I have ceased to even mention that **** as an option. Either way, the ST/V1 are weak. For the boys that want the low, without the performance.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mops said:


> I have been badly mis-understood Audi refers to that wheel as the "rotor" design. I was not speaking about rotor rings haha.
> 
> I do like the version spec'd for the RS though.
> 
> ...


I agree with your stance toward the "rotors". When I bought my A3, they weren't NEAR as common as they are now. One thing nice about back in my B7 days was that you didn't see those Ti's wheels on anything...made them a bit more special. Audi is just slapping the "rotors" on everything Ti packaged now.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mops said:


> I have been badly mis-understood
> 
> *70 and sunny* here in the NC mountains
> 
> Thank you lawd!! I can now **** (poo) on KW. Who the **** can not comprehend that that ST is simply the poor mans/fair weather V1 coil? I do some automotive consulting on the side, and I have ceased to even mention that **** as an option. Either way, the ST/V1 are weak. For the boys that want the low, without the performance.


-40 And sunny here. 

And well might as well just get some JOM's :laugh:


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Ponto said:


> -40 And sunny here.
> 
> And well might as well just get some JOM's :laugh:


Ugh!

Oh lawwwwd. There is a reason they are so effin cheap. Stupid cheap. Bk and Sgibbs in the CB run FK. Do not tell, but they ride like poo. But they know


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

No good spot to post this, but BC offered another set of wheels. I chose satin black. Thoughts? Here is a p-chop…


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

I like BC, wish I could spend on a set of RT51's. They have of a lot of interesting color options


----------



## J-Couch (Sep 6, 2013)

davis_449 said:


> Thanks, I try to take care of it. Glad you like the wheels. I catch **** for trading the Ti's for them all the time. I like the Ti wheels and still do very much on all the Audi's they come on, but I just like Hyper Silver better on everything. It didn't take long for me to want change. The H&R's are great. They're firmer for sure over the ST's. Yes, they are the std. street version. Funny how ST told me I had the "MKV GTI suspension squeal" issue when I called to have them warrantied for the notorious, well-documented "clunk" issue. They didn't know the difference, evidently, between a "clunk" noise and a "squealing" noise. They denied ever having issues with them despite my linking them to the thread on vortex. They responded by linking the vortex thread on the "squeal" issue. No amount of noise explanation on my part convinced them otherwise. Funny how the H&R's went on and NO MORE "CLUNK".:screwy:


Car looks great.

Are you lowered all the way down?

Love my H&R's too. Think I have a blown shock on the right-rear though. Just have to find some time to figure out how to get the handled through warranty.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Interesting coil stories. I had KW V2's on the '06, no problems, loved them :heart:

Got PSS-10's on the '09, better than the V2's :vampire:

Most important aspects of coils, is the install and you get what you pay for, imo.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mops said:


> No good spot to post this, but BC offered another set of wheels. I chose satin black. Thoughts? Here is a p-chop…


So good..

Someone is way to good with Pchop.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Mops said:


> No good spot to post this, but BC offered another set of wheels. I chose satin black. Thoughts? Here is a p-chop…


put some of that wheel $$$ on a little home improvement. Your house is looking a BIT tired.:laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Mops said:


> No good spot to post this, but BC offered another set of wheels. I chose satin black. Thoughts? Here is a p-chop…


I thought you have those already? Or are these more concave than what you have? If you want to give me your current ones, I won't turn you down.


----------



## Zatch (Aug 13, 2011)

Mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

fuzion said:


> cant remember if i have posted.. S3 but.
> 
> hers/mine


two of my favorite cars and...
once again, your GF's car IMHO is more badass than yours WORD


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Ponto said:


> So good..
> 
> Someone is way to good with Pchop.


I ordered them. I did not do that chop. I am not that great at editing just yet. PNuter from the CB did it.



SilverSquirrel said:


> put some of that wheel $$$ on a little home improvement. Your house is looking a BIT tired.:laugh:


Hilarious! You are the first to say that, and it was laid out waiting for it



krazyboi said:


> I thought you have those already? Or are these more concave than what you have? If you want to give me your current ones, I won't turn you down.


I do. I am getting the exact same where, but matte black. My shop is going to take them apart and put a coat of satin clear on them. Nope, gotta turn them back in



jordnalos said:


> I like BC, wish I could spend on a set of RT51's. They have of a lot of interesting color options


Yes! I really like that one. I'd say you could do a set for ~$2600.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> bridge3.1 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr
> 
> 
> bridge5 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


still the sickest a3 i have ever seen. Canibeat needs to do another shoot with your new S3 bumper


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

nelius said:


> still the sickest a3 i have ever seen. Canibeat needs to do another shoot with your new S3 bumper


:heart::heart::heart: VERY flattering!! There are plenty better than mine, IMO, but I'm glad I make top ranks is some people's eyes :laugh: :beer::beer:


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Everyone loves the A3 :banghead:


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh man, that sucks! You get it cleaned up? Any damage?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

eurotuned00 said:


> Everyone loves the A3 :banghead:


Making enemies? The other cars don't look egged.

My old car got egged. Ruined the paint on the door


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Even though it has the silly side led I still love em. And this shot. Gotta figure out how to disable that side led. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

eurotuned00 said:


> Everyone loves the A3 :banghead:


ya know, my car got egged about 6 months ago. I got up early on a Saturday morning around 5 am and saw that crap on my car. I am pretty certain it was done by a pycho neighbor. I washed it by 530 and laughed as I figured by the time the psycho awakened, she would see a perfectly cleaned car! 
and IBT...
COOL STORY BRO !!!!!!


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Mops said:


> Oh man, that sucks! You get it cleaned up? Any damage?


some damage this was the second time in 3 days that my car was egged. they got it good this time around. eggs hit so hard the paint cracked and chipped. hood, fender, driver door, rear quarter panel and hatch were damaged.



tcardio said:


> ya know, my car got egged about 6 months ago. I got up early on a Saturday morning around 5 am and saw that crap on my car. I am pretty certain it was done by a pycho neighbor. I washed it by 530 and laughed as I figured by the time the psycho awakened, she would see a perfectly cleaned car!
> and IBT...
> COOL STORY BRO !!!!!!


don't know what time it happened but the eggs did its damage on the quarter panel 
I think its someone who follows me on facebook but that's all speculation


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

eurotuned00 said:


> some damage this was the second time in 3 days that my car was egged. they got it good this time around. eggs hit so hard the paint cracked and chipped. hood, fender, driver door, rear quarter panel and hatch were damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Set up a ****ing camera and hope that this ******* eggs your car a third time. Nab that piece of ****, get a new paint job for free, make your insurance lawyers rip him a new one. **** people who have no respect for other peoples' property. ****ing ***** sucks ****. ****.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

RK, the tails look fantastic. Is there not VAG coding guru around here??

Euro, I hate that I would get stupid, and teach those pussies a lesson.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

What BeeAlk said. Catch those mofukkas and make them pay.


----------



## fuzion (Nov 25, 2005)

tcardio said:


> two of my favorite cars and...
> once again, your GF's car IMHO is more badass than yours WORD


Haha, thanks man. Yeah it looks more aggressive! And 219kw @ the wheels with the CTS Turbo K04 Kit, its funkin quick! After my MK4 GTI i wanted something a little more subtle (rear end here)

S3 just went under surgery again for the LOBA LO400 + another new LOBA SMF Kit and other bits and pieces. Power up top on the hybrid k04 is awesome


----------



## fuzion (Nov 25, 2005)

eurotuned00 said:


> some damage this was the second time in 3 days that my car was egged. they got it good this time around. eggs hit so hard the paint cracked and chipped. hood, fender, driver door, rear quarter panel and hatch were damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks man, car is very tidy and neat! Love the rims, unfortunately they don't clear my brakes haha

I have a dash cam in both cars, front and rear on one and front only for another. Definitely you should consider as least may give you a little bit of an idea.

Such bad luck maybe worth considering going a clear vinyl over the whole entire thing or a matte wrap for something different.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

fuzion said:


> That sucks man, car is very tidy and neat! Love the rims, unfortunately they don't clear my brakes haha
> 
> I have a dash cam in both cars, front and rear on one and front only for another. Definitely you should consider as least may give you a little bit of an idea.
> 
> Such bad luck maybe worth considering going a clear vinyl over the whole entire thing or a matte wrap for something different.


What kind of dash cam do you have? im currently looking into getting one of those. I set up a few cameras but I think something in car will get me a better shot of the a hole responsible if it happens again


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

All of my buddies use Blackvue.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

eurotuned00 said:


> What kind of dash cam do you have? im currently looking into getting one of those. I set up a few cameras but I think something in car will get me a better shot of the a hole responsible if it happens again


Setting up a camera is a good idea, however, if the attacker gets your car when they're not in view of the camera, or doesn't even cross paths with it, you get nothing.



Mops said:


> All of my buddies use Blackvue.


Yep!

With the Blackvue, you can at least set the camera to sense motion detection. Just play with the settings b/c it starts off very sensitive. They use to be reasonably priced but then skyrocketed once they caught on that everyone is scooping them up. I contacted a vendor a while back and was able to score 2 of them for a decent price. Sold one a while back.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Actually going to make a crazy neighbor car vandalism thread.


----------



## chrome (Nov 5, 2006)

[/URL]
My a3


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> bridge3.1 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr
> 
> 
> bridge5 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta:


----------



## Deckedr32 (Feb 21, 2005)

A few from a while back...


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Deckedr32 said:


> A few from a while back...


Drooooool. You car looks perfect [up] I've never seen a Meteor 3.


----------



## smelly. (Nov 10, 2003)

Deckedr32 said:


> A few from a while back...


What size tires are you running? Brand?


----------



## Deckedr32 (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm running Yokohama Prada spec 2's - 225/35ZR19

I'm also running them on a set of speedline 18's


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Deckedr32 said:


> I'm running Yokohama Prada spec 2's - 225/35ZR19
> 
> I'm also running them on a set of speedline 18's


Still jealous we never got the three door in the US.


----------



## Raüdi2 (Dec 18, 2013)

A little late to the party. Pretty old pic and not too great of quality, but you get the idea.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

Ponto said:


>


Looks like you need some type of snow retention device to keep the back of your rig clean and free of snow.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DLV said:


> Looks like you need some type of snow retention device to keep the back of your rig clean and free of snow.


It was a good 2 inches thick on the glass as well. 

Road was covered with about 3-7" of snow


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Damn I miss warm weather..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

at- Tcardio- Sweet A3.. Sorry to hear about the egging incident, pple have no respect these days.. at- Ultimatetaba- Loving the S3 bumper..  Some Awesome A3s in here for sure.. Lets keep this thread going..!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

20thGTIMAN said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta:


Many thanks!! :heart:



Greddy87 said:


> at- Tcardio- Sweet A3.. Sorry to hear about the egging incident, pple have no respect these days.. at- Ultimatetaba- Loving the S3 bumper..  Some Awesome A3s in here for sure.. Lets keep this thread going..!


I appreciate that sir! Yours is looking mighty fine as well :beer:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Many thanks!! :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate that sir! Yours is looking mighty fine as well :beer:


No prob.., Thanks bro! Still in search for some more front end lows.. I think I might have to customize my own front lip to be honest..


----------



## Skat (Jan 10, 2004)

My 2006 Ibis white 3.2 Its pretty much bone stock, but that will change after some time. (too many other projects going on) Has about 55k on it now as of today. 12/21/13 trying to keep that mileage as low as possible.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Pics of the mk2 please!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> Pics of the mk2 please!


Yes, yes. More of that.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Road trip Mode on.


----------



## Skat (Jan 10, 2004)

Haha, Okay... Mk2 pics in the A3 thread. Sure why not.


Right when we moved to FL, no more PA plates now


single round set up


square front end


under the hood






no more BBM fuel rail.. GARBAGE!


most recent uploaded to photobucket in its sleeping place


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

So I traded my old wheels.... and picked up these... 3sdm 0.06 (sorry for the ****ty iphone pics)




























Front fitment (8mm spacer added).... still need to camber the rear more to it sits like the front.










I just added a 10mm spacer to the front and the fitment is perfect haha


----------



## J-Couch (Sep 6, 2013)

Burbank2broward said:


> So I traded my old wheels.... and picked up these... 3sdm 0.06 (sorry for the ****ty iphone pics)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been contemplating wheels down the road and been looking at those. That looks sweet! 

And easy to clean!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Burbank2broward said:


> So I traded my old wheels.... and picked up these... 3sdm 0.06 (sorry for the ****ty iphone pics)


I like^^^


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So finished off 900km of my road trip to whistler. With massive roof box.... 


And holy shiet. 










Did not expect that good of mileage from the 3.2 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Skat (Jan 10, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> :wave:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> So finished off 900km of my road trip to whistler. With massive roof box....
> 
> 
> And holy shiet.
> ...


why do kilometer people still use the word "mileage"?

shouldnt it be "my sled gets pretty decent kilometerage, eh?"


----------



## GetzA3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Burbank2broward said:


> Here is the fitment with a 10mm spacer up front.




Wheels look amazing!! They are my favorite and wanna get a set this summer. What's the specs on those beauties??? 

ET?
Size? 

Thanks
KG


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

SilverSquirrel said:


> why do kilometer people still use the word "mileage"?


+1.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> why do kilometer people still use the word "mileage"?
> 
> shouldnt it be "my sled gets pretty decent kilometerage, eh?"


Well I still actually figure out what I'm getting in mpg half the time. 

And Litre per 100km is retarded. 

And kilometerage would work I suppose. But again sounds retarded. 

More accurate would be my sled gets ten kilometers per pound of dog food. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Fun times! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Burbank2broward said:


>


YES!!!


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Ponto said:


> So finished off 900km of my road trip to whistler. With massive roof box....
> 
> 
> And holy shiet.
> ...


Convert that to mileage for us 'mericans



SilverSquirrel said:


> why do kilometer people still use the word "mileage"?
> 
> shouldnt it be "my sled gets pretty decent kilometerage, eh?"


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: +1


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Burbank2broward said:


>


Damn! I've been drooling over these wheels for a while now, thinking how they would look on A3. Those look perfect on your car. :thumbup:

What are the specs on those wheels btw?

-Mici-


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> Convert that to mileage for us 'mericans
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: +1


365 miles to the tank. 14.5 gal tank. So that's a measly 25 mpg not fantastic but considering it's a fully loaded car, with roof box through the mountains I'm pretty happy. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## J-Couch (Sep 6, 2013)

Mici said:


> Damn! I've been drooling over these wheels for a while now, thinking how they would look on A3. Those look perfect on your car. :thumbup:
> 
> What are the specs on those wheels btw?
> 
> -Mici-


Not to speak for B2B, but per the 3sdm website they only come in 18", widths either 8.5 or 9.5". He'll have to speak about his offset.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> 365 miles to the tank. 14.5 gal tank. So that's a measly 25 mpg not fantastic but considering it's a fully loaded car, with roof box through the mountains I'm pretty happy.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


I don't think that's bad at all. I just did a 1000mi trip and averaged 29mpg mixed city and highway (mostly highway with congestion, cruise control wasn't usable for a lot of the trip) with my 2.0t. The car was loaded (though no roof box) and also through the mountains. My motor and tune isn't stock so it would likely be a bit higher otherwise. I think 25mpg with the 3.2 is respectable!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I don't think that's bad at all. I just did a 1000mi trip and averaged 29mpg mixed city and highway (mostly highway with congestion, cruise control wasn't usable for a lot of the trip) with my 2.0t. The car was loaded (though no roof box) and also through the mountains. My motor and tune isn't stock so it would likely be a bit higher otherwise. I think 25mpg with the 3.2 is respectable!


Ya no I was surprised and very Happy. Coming back from Miami we were pushing it hard and averaged 21mpg all Highway... But I was doing 80-100mph most of the way. 

Funny about yours though, when I chipped my Gti (1.8t) the mileage actually got slightly better. 

Still mixed and mountain driving that would be nice. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Down in Van now. Thanks west coast weather for the free car wash. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

J-Couch said:


> Not to speak for B2B, but per the 3sdm website they only come in 18", widths either 8.5 or 9.5". He'll have to speak about his offset.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_o...3sdm+0.06+5x112&_nkw=3sdm+0.06+5x112&_sacat=0

Yea, found them on Ebay in 18" and 19" available. 18" as you said, 8.5 and 9.5. 19" 8.5, 9.5, 10.0. With variety of different ET's. Those are from Ebay but I honestly don't believe anyone doing knockoffs so quickly and think they are "real deal". 

I'm under impression those on the car are 18" and propably rear ones are concave 9.5. But ET's is what I'm intrested of. To find out how they would clear my wheel arches when aired out.

As a side note, I would love to go concave as well, but mixing different widths on Quattro is a bad thing. Same rubber on and 1" difference in wheel width makes a difference on rolling radius, which isn't good for Q. (I've been through at least 3 sets of different tires on my TT, trying to figure out the rolling radius match as close as possible. 3 sets of tires and one rear differential. :banghead: ) One would think its not much but it is noticeable. Figure out haldex going nuts while trying to match the front and rear wheel rolling speed.

-Mici-


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Oops.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

kharma said:


> Oops.


Nice shot! 

Well it was super Foggy this morning. Just not so much when I got back. 











Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Beautiful pictures guys :thumbup:

Kharma, how do I get my fog lights on while my LED's are fully illuminated? I always thought it wasn't possible, even through VAGCOM.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> :wave:


those are appropriate winter wheels but...for summer I want to see 20's
Car looks siiiiiiiick


----------



## ChasingFreedom (Jul 2, 2012)

Forecast is calling for a high of -12 (F) next week. Reviving some warmer weather pics.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Pat_McGroin said:


> Beautiful pictures guys :thumbup:
> 
> Kharma, how do I get my fog lights on while my LED's are fully illuminated? I always thought it wasn't possible, even through VAGCOM.


fog lights as drl's in vcds


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Add the space needle to my list of US sites I now have a picture of my car in front of lol. 










And the Boeing Factory. Not quite as impressive. But the factory sure is! 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Add the space needle to my list of US sites I now have a picture of my car in front of lol.


OMG! How did you fit the needle on your car? Great pic !!!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


>


Refresh my memory, which box is that? Likey?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> Refresh my memory, which box is that? Likey?


Atlantis 1800 and it's awesome. Amazing how much it holds. Mileage didn't take to much of a hit either. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio said:


> OMG! How did you fit the needle on your car? Great pic !!!


Very careful packing. Maybe that's where my random block nut center from. :/

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Atlantis 1800 and it's awesome. Amazing how much it holds. Mileage didn't take to much of a hit either.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


How much is "much"? Like less than 10%?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

kobrian85 said:


> How much is "much"? Like less than 10%?


The one tank that was my best was 580km vs. what should be 27mpg is 630km. 

Which works out to an 8% hit. 

One tank was terrible, crazy headwind. Got 420km to a tank... or 18 mpg.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Ponto said:


> The one tank that was my best was 580km vs. what should be 27mpg is 630km.
> 
> Which works out to an 8% hit.
> 
> One tank was terrible, crazy headwind. Got 420km to a tank... or 18 mpg.



Holy crap! What speed are you driving to get mileage that good?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Ponto said:


> The one tank that was my best was 580km vs. what should be 27mpg is 630km.
> 
> Which works out to an 8% hit.
> 
> One tank was terrible, crazy headwind. Got 420km to a tank... or 18 mpg.





jbrehm said:


> Holy crap! What speed are you driving to get mileage that good?


seriously my absolute best is 500km, at thats only one stop highway driving 250km straight each way at 120-130kph. with bars no box

i rarely cross 400km, avg 350-375


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> seriously my absolute best is 500km, at thats only one stop highway driving 250km straight each way at *120-130kph*. with bars no box
> 
> i rarely cross 400km, avg 350-375


There's your problem.... 

When I got my 580 with roof box it was a section of 110kph to 90kmph and some downhill probably helped lol. 

my 420 was 125 on highway 2. 

Driving to work and back every day I was averaging 450-500km a tank, majority freeway at 115 with some city.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

I'm averaging 580-650 per tank with stage 2 heavy wheels mixed driving and a very heavy foot


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> seriously my absolute best is 500km, at thats only one stop highway driving 250km straight each way at 120-130kph. with bars no box
> 
> i rarely cross 400km, avg 350-375


Oh and my mileage seemed worse with just bars vs. Box oddly enough. From the driving I did around the city anyways for a few days before I put the box on. 



Sent from my Igloo


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Haha, you guys are _way_ more patient than me. The time that I save is worth the fuel expense of my considerably-faster-than-legal velocity. I'm also blessed to do most of my driving where the traffic cops are rather simple to dodge (SK and AB). If I lived in the US or Ontario, I wouldn't be allowed to legally operate a Power Wheels toy. :laugh:

BTW Ponto, your car looks great in road-trip mode!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> Haha, you guys are _way_ more patient than me. The time that I save is worth the fuel expense of my considerably-faster-than-legal velocity. I'm also blessed to do most of my driving where the traffic cops are rather simple to dodge (SK and AB). If I lived in the US or Ontario, I wouldn't be allowed to legally operate a Power Wheels toy. :laugh:
> 
> BTW Ponto, your car looks great in road-trip mode!


Oh lordy ain't that the truth. My drive back home in my Gti one time a few summers back shaved 35 minutes off the 1 hour drive.... I burned half a tank of fuel in 100km but who cares. 

And thanks!! Let's hope it makes the road trip back home!


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Finally low!

Before:









After:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

look good

front lip + sline/votex spoiler = more win


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

20thGTIMAN said:


> Finally low


Are you planning on trimming the sideskirts? Drop looks good. What coilovers did you go with? Sittin about the same as my H&Rs, I have Miros 111s too. Good look.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Are you planning on trimming the sideskirts? Drop looks good. What coilovers did you go with? Sittin about the same as my H&Rs, I have Miros 111s too. Good look.


um prob not going to trimm them, I went with H&R Ultra Lows. I have a qutie a bit that i can drop in the front, but I had to raise the backs all the way up. Also these are 3sdm wheels, but I think they are similar styles.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> look good
> 
> front lip + sline/votex spoiler = more win


hahah yes I had the front lip installed, but I have to redo it so I took it off, and the spoiler is sitting in my garage waiting to be installed. I'll def gets more pics up when its all done. Still has have quite a bit of lil parts to install still.


----------



## -Auditude- (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi from Australia! 
Been lurking for years. Figured I should probably post something up. 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

The last time my car ran *Sigh*


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Couple interior shots from another thread:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

davis_449 said:


> Couple interior shots from another thread:


Do you know what size screw is needed for the dummy pedal? Mine's missing..


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Do you know what size screw is needed for the dummy pedal? Mine's missing..


Unfortunately, I do not. I was out while my mech. was installing it.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Do you know what size screw is needed for the dummy pedal? Mine's missing..


Not exactly sure of the size but....

IF you've done the rear fender screw mod (removed the screw), that exact same screw will fit. Hope that helps. :beer:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> Not exactly sure of the size but....
> 
> IF you've done the rear fender screw mod (removed the screw), that exact same screw will fit. Hope that helps. :beer:


Just remembered that I have a box of the screws that hold the front undertray to to the car.. I'm pretty sure those are the same size as the fender screw. I'm gonna have to try in the morning.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Crappy Cell Phone pics...


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Lets fix this... wow Tapatalk destroys quality. 




























Sent from my Igloo


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

repost old one


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> repost old one


IMO - while both sets of wheels look great - those CHs look better than your peelers.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> repost old one


Man after seeing these I am really kicking myself in the ass for not picking up a set of these. Guess these will be my next set. Love the look of them.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i miss those wheels. sick of the rs3 rotors now


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i miss those wheels. sick of the rs3 rotors now


sell them to me!

http://forums.quattroworld.com/classifieds-wheels/msgs/11485.phtml


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i have the alzor ones.

i they might be bent.

u can get them on ecstuning for 399 a set


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

ceese said:


> IMO - while both sets of wheels look great -* those CHs look better than your peelers*.





Meh, I think the peelers looked better. Not that the CH's look bad though.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

JDBVR6 said:


> Meh, I think the peelers looked better. Not that the CH's look bad though.


I agree. I was never a CH fan. Now the CH-R's...:thumbup:

I had CO's (VERY similar) on my A4. I look back at those wheels and wonder what I was thinking.:facepalm:


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> repost old one


Those look really good, makes me regret (somewhat) going with black rims on a black car, wish I had done a hyper silver or just silver. Anyone want to trade?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

beckermanex said:


> Those look really good, makes me regret (somewhat) going with black rims on a black car, wish I had done a hyper silver or just silver. Anyone want to trade?


Painting your wheels would seem like a lot less of a hassle.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

plastidip sells silver paint . so if no like can take off


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

beckermanex said:


> Those look really good, makes me regret (somewhat) going with black rims on a black car, wish I had done a hyper silver or just silver. Anyone want to trade?





BeeAlk said:


> Painting your wheels would seem like a lot less of a hassle.


DIY rattlecan. Wurth is the brand that matches silver.

http://www.autopia-carcare.com/wus-...campaign=CSE&gclid=CKDe8pnUkrwCFQLxOgod9FwAkw


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

My final post of the A3... This was one of the last pictures I took of her. 

*Moment of silence please for our fallen comrade


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> *Moment of silence please for our fallen comrade


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ponto said:


> My final post of the A3...
> 
> Moment of silence please for our fallen comrade


Funken Witch, you were a blast to Ponto, off to the used car lot in the Sky. (contains words that were changed to fool forum censors :sly: )

I guess, I shouldn't be cussing her, it was that flipping funken Usain Bolt :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

pronto u buy mazda cx5??

we can start cx5 forums


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> pronto u buy mazda cx5??
> 
> we can start cx5 forums


Haha NOPE.


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Well guys she is back together and have done many things (Brakes, Lowering springs, New shocks, Sway bar, ETC)



















And my P3Cars boost gauge (WELL WORTH IT!)


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

botscoolnesss said:


> Well guys she is back together and have done many things (Brakes, Lowering springs, New shocks, Sway bar, ETC)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JDBVR6 said:


>


Hahhaa, whatta loser!


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Took off today due to road conditions... and drove.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn sexy ^^^


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

kharma said:


> Took off today due to road conditions... and drove.


Spoken like a True Quattro owner.:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

First meet of the year!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

First HPDE day with my son in perfect weather. Dat smile


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

We blasted through 12"+ unplowed side streets and snowbanks, no problem at all. 

I get home, like a dumbass didn't open garage door before ripping into the driveway. High-centered 3 lousy feet from victory. :facepalm:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

:laugh:



kharma said:


> We blasted through 12"+ unplowed side streets and snowbanks, no problem at all.
> 
> I get home, like a dumbass didn't open garage door before ripping into the driveway. High-centered 3 lousy feet from victory. :facepalm:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

From h20i 2013










sold those miro's... running oem plus for a little bit.


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Here she is. I picked her up a few months back after my MKV GTI got totaled by a drunk driver :banghead:.
Once winter ends and I start doing some more things to her, I'll post some more pics...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

New dailies (brushed face w/ black windows). Perfect 18x9 fitment all around. I'm a happy camper.

































VSP Wheels. Hit up *rickyislazy* for pricing. He designed and sells the wheels out of Southern California.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ looks great, would hate to clean :thumbup:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks man. Your car is looking mighty fine too! :beer:

Honestly, the wheels are not even hard to clean. I wipe the windows down with my index finger and swipe in a circular motion to get the face in the direction of the "brush". A lot easier than my previous sets of three piece wheels and cleaning each bolt individually.


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

Got my summer wheels back under the car. We've been having a 6 month autumn here in The Netherlands. So to save the winter tires I changed them out last friday. 

The wheels are OEM Audi 8x18 ET40 with 225-40-18 tires. The car is on a Bilstein B6 sportline kit. It's leaning at the back because of the winter wheels in the trunk. I had some damaged due to an accident on the right rear. I used this opportunity to have the wheels powder coated in Audi Nimbusgrau. It's different, I'm not sure about it yet, but I also kinda like it. However, this is it for the next 6 months.


----------



## Resetxx (Feb 8, 2014)

Just enough snow....


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice shot. I actually like those LED headlights better when covered in snow haha. 

New grill gets here tomorrow!! In the mean time.










Might change that out... might not.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

kb only if u had suzuka white it be perfect and on coilovers would be better


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> kb only if u had suzuka white it be perfect and on coilovers would be better


you mean suzuka grey right? i kinda like sepang blue


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

no suzuka white.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> no suzuka white.


you lie


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

A couple recent shots when she was actually clean :beer:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11714202184/" title="Untitled by rdm2013, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2883/11714202184_8c3fd5a387_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11714574696/" title="Untitled by rdm2013, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2888/11714574696_12208666c6_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11714076473/" title="Untitled by rdm2013, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5522/11714076473_698cbb5923_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Cant wait for better weather so i no longer have to look at these wheels


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

In its element


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice shot! Looks awesome!


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Does that diffuser mount on the stock S-line bumper or is it a S3/RS3 bumper?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

discostu49 said:


> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Really? that's dolphin grey? Looks more like Lava Grey to me. I didn't think A3's came in Dolphin.


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Really? that's dolphin grey? Looks more like Lava Grey to me. I didn't think A3's came in Dolphin.


Yeah it's lava Im never on this forum so never updated it when I realized I had lava and not dolphin...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

nelius said:


> Does that diffuser mount on the stock S-line bumper or is it a S3/RS3 bumper?


It's the s3 lower spoiler with rs3 diffuser on the attached to a s line bumper

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

^ Looks awesome!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

^ Is that Siberia?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> ^ Is that Siberia?


Baha close enough with the temps lately! Few areas not to far from here lately have been seeing -40's


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Updated the front a bit.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks awesome man!


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Looks awesome man!


Thank you sir! :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

Stock, with flat fives and roof rack


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

They always look good in sow and ice.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

bobbeck said:


> They always look good in snow and ice.


I went out too. I drive a shovel.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

wow looks almost liek suzuka white


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I went out too. I drive a shovel.


Krazyboi is there any videos of your car on YouTube ?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

discostu49 said:


> Krazyboi is there any videos of your car on YouTube ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Not yet...however, I have befriended someone who does videography so hopefully I can get some made in the near future :thumbup:


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Not yet...however, I have befriended someone who does videography so hopefully I can get some made in the near future :thumbup:


Aw c'Mon get some raw footage of your mobile phone and upload it to YouTube easy peasie I'm desperate to see and hear your car 😁

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

discostu49 said:


> Aw c'Mon get some raw footage of your mobile phone and upload it to YouTube easy peasie I'm desperate to see and hear your car 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


It sounds ok...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Wish I had my camera... And my god my car needs a polish. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And lowering. And Euro tails. And and and 

NM that turned out like poop. Looked a lot better on my phone haha.


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Meant to put 2 pictures up. This one to


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


>


Car looks clean man, nice.

Any more detailed pics of the headlights?


----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

2 very big (not low) cars next to me this morning. Making me nervous... But I ended up meeting the guy who owned the mini van. He loved my car and decided he wants an A3 now. Haha win! From a mini van to an Audi A3? Upgrade much?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

well his sienna is a 1990s model


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Wish I had my camera... And my god my car needs a polish.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Nice pic Ponto !

your inner tail lights are blacked ?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Nice pic Ponto !
> 
> your inner tail lights are blacked ?


Lordy no. I would never do such a travesty like tint tailights. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I went out too. I drive a shovel.


Ohh Ohh... I've done that! This was after an amazing day of riding the pow-pow at Breckenridge.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Lordy no. I would never do such a travesty like tint tailights.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


hahah lol yeah I found it weird too.


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

WiseDubbinVR said:


> A couple recent shots when she was actually clean :beer:
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11714202184/" title="Untitled by rdm2013, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2883/11714202184_8c3fd5a387_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Untitled"></a>
> 
> ...




Love this colour! I was trying to find 'your car' when i was purchasing mine.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

^[email protected] --> Love this color too! Sprint Blue???







Pic from last summer.. Thanks to CanIBeat.. Still artic as f**k in Canada LOL..


----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)

loving the red and the wheels!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

good2go said:


> loving the red and the wheels!


Thanks..!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Greddy - phenomenal setup. The red with the polished wheels. I've never seen tinted headlights that I thought looked good until now.

What are the wheels and what's your setup?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> ^[email protected] --> Love this color too! Sprint Blue???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty! 

Almost all our snow is gone here 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Beauty!
> 
> Almost all our snow is gone here
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


They're calling for 6-10" more tonight where I am. 

I literally have looked like this for about 2 months now --->


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

snow is sticking now... spring needs to come now lol but I enjoyed my weekend


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

jordnalos said:


> snow is sticking now... spring needs to come now lol but I enjoyed my weekend


Where at in MD are you? 

This is the first generation of Boxster that I find myself not only liking, but drooling over. Those colors look so good too! How did it drive?


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

AckermanA3 said:


> Love this colour! I was trying to find 'your car' when i was purchasing mine.


I've only ever seen a couple of them for sale, and I've never actually seen one in person on the road other than mine.



Greddy87 said:


> ^[email protected] --> Love this color too! Sprint Blue???


Yep, Sprint Blue  I'm loving your set-up too! The red looks really good...


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

One of our customers sitting low on VMR V710 and our new VMR V702 :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


>


Nice shot! And I dont know why but this angle makes your fenders look awesomely big.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

S3 on VMR V701


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

VMRWheels said:


> S3 on VMR V701


My dick just exploded yo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VMRWheels said:


> S3 on VMR V701


WHY YOU SO MEAN...:|

Can't even, 

I am gonna cry. 

God that is nice. 

NOT FAIR

FCK YOU AUDI AMERICA.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> Where at in MD are you?
> 
> This is the first generation of Boxster that I find myself not only liking, but drooling over. Those colors look so good too! How did it drive?


Montgomery County. Somone really needs convince America that avants are better than Suvs


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> FCK YOU AUDI AMERICA.


I know the feel bro. I'd love to get into an 8V Sportback.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

america why u so mean, first u intro a3 as hatch then take away


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> america why u so mean, first u intro a3 as hatch then take away


Audi America is like a woman. She gives you exactly what you want then takes it away little by little just to watch you suffer.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> Greddy - phenomenal setup. The red with the polished wheels. I've never seen tinted headlights that I thought looked good until now.
> 
> What are the wheels and what's your setup?


Thanks ! Check your inbox..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Beauty!
> 
> Almost all our snow is gone here
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


 Thanks..! We have snowl on every used to be grassy lawn lol.. Roads are clear, but still minus weather.. @WiseDubbinVR Sweet..! Thanks bro..


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


>


That is sexy...


----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## HybridSeed (Jun 15, 2010)

^  love the wheels


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

VMRWheels said:


> S3 on VMR V701


VMR: can you post a side pic of the car above. It appears the 8V needs wheel centering plates as the rear wheel does not look centered in the picture


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

looks like the wheels stick out thats why it looks like that


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

good2go said:


>


So good.


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Playing around with night photography









Quality isn't that great posting it through this app but you get the idea


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

What a lovely spring day.

Holy the quality on that picture went to sht. :sly:


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Holy the quality on that picture went to sht. :sly:[/QUOTE]

I tried to warn ya.... Nobody listens to Journey here....


----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)

Ponto said:


> So good.



thanks bro!


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Not much of a whoarage by me lately so here is one crappy cell pic making the color of the car look crappy. Gotta get some better ones with decent camera. The rear tire is hitting the wheel arch, BAD.










-Mici-


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

^^ Wow! What color is that? :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

WiseDubbinVR said:


> ^^ Wow! What color is that? :thumbup:


Envy green. That's what it should be called.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Envy green. That's what it should be called.


:laugh: It's Dodge Viper Snakeskin Green. :wave: Camera rarely catches the true nature of it, it's very bright and I love how it looks in the darkening night / lights of the city. :wave:

"Few" moar pixaas here: http://blopster.galleria.fi/kuvat/a3/

-Mici-


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

The wide body is nice, but def not a fan of that front clip.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Fitted VMR V710


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice! I personally LOVE the front clip. :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

VMRWheels said:


> Fitted VMR V710


This is the one thread where I find it annoying for advertisers to post to and I even run VMR wheels. Anyone else agree?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> This is the one thread where I find it annoying for advertisers to post to and I even run VMR wheels. Anyone else agree?


Agreed.. I mean the owner posts it enough as is that little whore... hahaha


----------



## smswany (Jan 29, 2010)

Just picked up a 2012 TDI last weekend.










Love it!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Need some narrower tires, I know.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

It's nice to see another red audi around! ^


----------



## dudeman2111 (Oct 14, 2011)

new wheels


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


>


Not pump #3 huh?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Not pump #3 huh?


Nope #2 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Not pump #3 huh?


:thumbup:



Ponto said:


> Nope #2
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


:thumbdown:


:laugh:


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

nelius said:


> It's nice to see another red audi around! ^


Thanks. I've had it for a few months.








Another dirty shot. I'm looking for a good 215 tire to get a little stretch. Love the car though. I've had 6 vws and decided to jump to Audi.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

We Just Chillin'


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Greddy87 said:


> We Just Chillin'



Looks good. I like the wheels and the OSIR skirts


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

CCWs? ^


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

ceese said:


> Looks good. I like the wheels and the OSIR skirts


Thanks bro.. This was last summer's photo..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

nelius said:


> CCWs? ^


Yessir.. CCW LM20's with custom black center caps..


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Took a few quick sunset shots last week. Weather has been ridiculously nice the past few days. Here comes summer!


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Stable at work


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

^you still have the OEM front lip? can't tell in pics....never got a clean shot !


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> ^you still have the OEM front lip? can't tell in pics....never got a clean shot !


Yes. It still the OEM.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So happy for no more side markers ! 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> So happy for no more side markers !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work man


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Nice work man


Thank's man, and heard from Aldo yesterday that my Coilovers are done at KW and were being shipped back to him today!! So getting closer! 

Now that the weather is back into the plus side of things I will be doing a full power polish on the car. And possibly some touch up to rock chips on tthe hood. But I am nervous bout that bit lol.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Thank's man, and heard from Aldo yesterday that my Coilovers are done at KW and were being shipped back to him today!! So getting closer!
> 
> Now that the weather is back into the plus side of things I will be doing a full power polish on the car. And possibly some touch up to rock chips on tthe hood. But I am nervous bout that bit lol.


Just Sharpie it lol but in all seriousness I watched this when I needed to do my hood (still a little chilly here to do a full polish and I'm excited to try out my Porter Cable and Optimum Hyperpolish lol)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Cars and coffee. Small group today. Was a tad chilly. 



















Silly evo what you doing here... Haha 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry for the iPhone pics.


----------



## jack0131 (Mar 19, 2007)

Wheels back on  









Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

^ Nice. Shot of the whole car with those wheels?


----------



## jack0131 (Mar 19, 2007)

lausch said:


> ^ Nice. Shot of the whole car with those wheels?












;-) 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Pretty nice, reminds me of this cool fella in Germany. Can't believe that thread is almost 4 years old.









he wins


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

HonDee-A3 said:


>


Like the wide body


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

ceese said:


> Like the wide body


Agreed. Need to whore more. Where are the photos?!?!? :laugh:


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

78° yesterday, now this...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Same here. Supposed to be 18 this weekend but snowing right meow. Wtf

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Tjtalan said:


>


What size tires are you running? I got the same wheels and I always rub on the passenger side.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

nelius said:


> What size tires are you running? I got the same wheels and I always rub on the passenger side.


Not sure what size he's running but let me chime in on the rubbing. 

For the record, I'm on 225/40/18 Hankook Ventus V12s, and VMR wheels at 18x8.5 et45. 

I was on KW V1s with a conservative drop and I rubbed all the time in the rear. Removed screws, no more rubbing. 

Fast forward a few months, I switched coilovers to H&Rs. Now I'm a lot lower than with my KWs & I started rubbing again, like WTF?!?!? 

So I investigated and I found that the front has one screw per fender, smack in the middle. Removed them suckers and BAM! No more rubbing at all. 

Try it out, it might work for you. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> Not sure what size he's running but let me chime in on the rubbing.
> 
> For the record, I'm on 225/40/18 Hankook Ventus V12s, and VMR wheels at 18x8.5 et45.
> 
> ...


Yea I've been thinking about removing that screw but wouldn't the liner be loose? I wonder what a difference it would make to run 215/40.. I'm currently on 225/40 on an 8" wide wheel et 43


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

nelius said:


> What size tires are you running? I got the same wheels and I always rub on the passenger side.


225/40/18, 8mm spacer in front, 10mm in the rear. Never rubs in the back, will rub on the left front in a super tight corner.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

nelius said:


> Yea I've been thinking about removing that screw but wouldn't the liner be loose?


I removed the screws about 2 months ago. I drive at least 100 miles, 4x a week. I checked the liner, and everything is in it's right place. Nothing is loose. :thumbup:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> I removed the screws about 2 months ago. I drive at least 100 miles, 4x a week. I checked the liner, and everything is in it's right place. Nothing is loose. :thumbup:


Will definitely do that then. Summer is coming I need moar low!


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm on a 35mm offset wheel 18x8 w225/40/18. Wondering if 215 will be enough or will I have to go to a 205? Def rubbing right now spec. In rear.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> I'm on a 35mm offset wheel 18x8 w225/40/18. Wondering if 215 will be enough or will I have to go to a 205? Def rubbing right now spec. In rear.


I'm running et 35 18x8.5 up front and et 45 18x9.5 in the rear with 225/40 and I'm pretty damn low. No rubbing for me - but I'm using falken 512s which apparently run a little narrow.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

nelius said:


> Will definitely do that then. Summer is coming I need moar low!


My wheels came on my car, there designed for the A3 with offset at 52, your wheels were probably the A4 version.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> I'm running et 35 18x8.5 up front and et 45 18x9.5 in the rear with 225/40 and I'm pretty damn low. No rubbing for me - but I'm using falken 512s which apparently run a little narrow.


True, tires have different sidewalls. I'm using all season hankook v12s. A slightly higher offset is probably the best solution.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Taking in some AZ sunshine after a bath.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

beckermanex said:


> Taking in some AZ sunshine after a bath.


S4 wheels look really good...


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Tjtalan said:


> S4 wheels look really good...


Thanks, I'm really liking them too!


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> I'm running et 35 18x8.5 up front and et 45 18x9.5 in the rear with 225/40 and I'm pretty damn low. No rubbing for me - but I'm using falken 512s which apparently run a little narrow.


I'm running yoko s drives. I think they're way too wide. I can't find the 512s anywhere though. Seems they don't make them anymore.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> I'm running yoko s drives. I think they're way too wide. I can't find the 512s anywhere though. Seems they don't make them anymore.


Apparently this is the 512 now: http://www.vulcantire.com/cgi-bin/tiresearch.cgi?stock=1265&f=fp7000uhp_t.cst


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just a little bit dirty....


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

eurotuned00 said:


> Just a little bit dirty....


Cool a baja A3! Now you just need to remove the open sky.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

HonDee-A3 said:


>


is this a kit? If so where can i get it lol


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Doors are overrated Tony. Keep 'em off. 4-Door Wrangler style!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Doors are overrated Tony. Keep 'em off. 4-Door Wrangler style!


Remove open sky and rag top!!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

eurotuned00 said:


> Just a little bit dirty....


It's a jeep thing.


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Apparently this is the 512 now: http://www.vulcantire.com/cgi-bin/tiresearch.cgi?stock=1265&f=fp7000uhp_t.cst


Yeah but from what I hear they don't stretch very well.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

All painted, just need to get it put back together in time for AutoCon
So hard to capture the color, it either looks white or dark grey


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> Yeah but from what I hear they don't stretch very well.


The 512s dont stretch well? Or these "new" 512s dont stretch well? Because I have Falken 512s and they stretch beautifully.


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> The 512s dont stretch well? Or these "new" 512s dont stretch well? Because I have Falken 512s and they stretch beautifully.


I meant the replacement from falken. 912 maybe? When I looked at the link I realized they were a different tire.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

eurotuned00 said:


> All painted, just need to get it put back together in time for AutoCon
> So hard to capture the color, it either looks white or dark grey


Tease!! :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> I meant the replacement from falken. 912 maybe? When I looked at the link I realized they were a different tire.


Right, the 912 is considered "the next best" tire after the 512 from Falken. They apparently don't stretch as nicely, but I don't have any experience with them.

The link I posted is to the Ohtsu FP7000 tire, which is apparently what the 512 has been rebadged as. It's supposed to be the same exact tire with a different name on it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

eurotuned00 said:


> All painted, just need to get it put back together in time for AutoCon
> So hard to capture the color, it either looks white or dark grey


Unf that Suzuka :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Right, the 912 is considered "the next best" tire after the 512 from Falken. They apparently don't stretch as nicely, but I don't have any experience with them.
> 
> The link I posted is to the Ohtsu FP7000 tire, which is apparently what the 512 has been rebadged as. It's supposed to be the same exact tire with a different name on it.


Got it. I'll have to search though cause it says it's not available in a 215/40/18 only a 225.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Finally got my interior completely back together. I'm loving the new suede stuff in there.. Makes it feel a touch more upscale. I really want my wheel wrapped in this stuff...


----------



## 801_Bri (Jun 20, 2008)

BeeAlk said:


> Finally got my interior completely back together. I'm loving the new suede stuff in there.. Makes it feel a touch more upscale. I really want my wheel wrapped in this stuff...


Did you do this yourself? Looks really good! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

801_Bri said:


> Did you do this yourself? Looks really good! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks! I wrapped the door armrests, the boot and center armrest were done by Redline Goods.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> Thanks! I wrapped the door armrests, the boot and center armrest were done by Redline Goods.


Looks amazing..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

eurotuned00 said:


>


Luv the blue stock paint but digging the fresh paint..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Finally Bagged.. Just doing some minor adjustments.. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.. lol


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

eurotuned00 said:


>


I love those quad tips.. I need that. 



Greddy87 said:


> Looks amazing..


Thanks 



Greddy87 said:


> Finally Bagged.. Just doing some minor adjustments.. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.. lol


Looks so good. Love that color of red, it goes so well with those polished CCWs.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

eurotuned00 said:


>





Greddy87 said:


> Finally Bagged.. Just doing some minor adjustments.. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.. lol


Lookin good fellas! I get confused seeing your handles here and then something else on IG :laugh:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> I get confused seeing your handles here and then something else on IG :laugh:


What's Greddy's IG?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> What's Greddy's IG?


Thanks..! Eurowned85.. btw it wont be red for long its oracle vinyl lol.. @Krazyboi LOL. true.. thanks..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Cars and coffee today 




























Sent from my Igloo


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ponto said:


> Agreed.. I mean the owner posts it enough as is that little whore... hahaha


Apparently I haven't been on for a while because I just noticed this....I'm slightly offended.


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

New kicks...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Apparently I haven't been on for a while because I just noticed this....I'm slightly offended.


Lol meant whore I'm the best way possible  love your car. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## fefyfo (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice setup! Are you running spacers?



Darby76x said:


> New kicks...


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

fefyfo said:


> Nice setup! Are you running spacers?


Yup. Check the wheel thread for full specs.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Apparently I haven't been on for a while because I just noticed this....I'm slightly offended.


I'm slightly offended...let me go post more


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> I'm slightly offended...let me go post more


Not sure what you mean? I rarely...

Untitled by jmsti, on Flickr

Edit: better quality


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Praise the lowered!









Sent from my Igloo


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ponto said:


> Praise the lowered!
> 
> Sent from my Igloo



When are you going to lower it?












:wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> When are you going to lower it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wise ass!!! 










3/4 of the way up front. Ride of the V1's is awesome I am very happy with them.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Praise the lowered!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





skatevolcom2006 said:


> When are you going to lower it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't listen to those AIRHEADS :laugh: , it looks perfect :thumbup:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


Awesome krazy :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

azoceanblue said:


> Don't listen to those AIRHEADS :laugh: , it looks perfect :thumbup:


haha I know damn kids and their air! 

Thanks thou, so happy. 

Before/After


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Haha it looks damn good ponto! Get those wheels on it now.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Untitled by jmsti, on Flickr


seriously wow

and what roof rack is that? Lower profile and OEM flushness = me jealous


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Maitre Absolut said:


> seriously wow
> 
> and what roof rack is that? Lower profile and OEM flushness = me jealous


Thank you :beer:

The roof rack is the Whispbar setup, Here is the link:http://www.whispbar.com/product/flush-bar/

It was the lowest setup I could find and I absolutely love it, no wind noise what so ever either. Well worth the money!


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Could have been a good shot if it didn't have the windshield sun thing.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Need wispbar in my life. my square bars suck.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

The only thing I have heard is that the Whispbar doesn't give enough clearance for the opensky to open, so keep that in mind if you have it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> The only thing I have heard is that the Whispbar doesn't give enough clearance for the opensky to open, so keep that in mind if you have it.


I know Lol. But serious who would have their sunroof open with bikes up there? Or anything for that matter. Be sooo noisy. 

Oh and











Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh how I love being low. 










Buuut dang is that offset weak.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Oh how I love being low.


:thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Being low is


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang thats nice.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

If those are genuine TE37s, you have earned my respect sir.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

nelius said:


> If those are genuine TE37s, you have earned my respect sir.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why wouldn't they be...check out my build thread they're real! :heart:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> Why wouldn't they be...check out my build thread they're real! :heart:


The amount of people running reps is increasing exponentially.. Glad to see you have good taste (and $$$). Do you have a link to your build thread?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monty613 (Apr 27, 2014)

lowered on HPA SHS coils


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

SoSoA3 said:


> Why wouldn't they be...check out my build thread they're real! :heart:


Pretty sure they are reps.. :wave:

does the white match on the new replacement?


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

SoSoA3 said:


> Being low is


Sexy and tasteful..


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

PARK by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

J2w by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

J4w by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^^^ umffff

love that hatch :thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

nelius said:


> The amount of people running reps is increasing exponentially.. Glad to see you have good taste (and $$$). Do you have a link to your build thread?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir! It's in my signature just below.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Pretty sure they are reps.. :wave:
> 
> does the white match on the new replacement?


Haha! Those are old pics, still waiting for the new wheel to come in. :laugh:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> PARK by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr
> 
> J2w by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr
> 
> J3w by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


Always looking fly! What's the difference in the euro hatch? Is it just where the license plate goes thinner and longer?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SoSoA3 said:


> Always looking fly! What's the difference in the euro hatch? Is it just where the license plate goes thinner and longer?


Bingo, to match euro plates and all...


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> PARK by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr
> 
> J2w by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr
> 
> J3w by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


_*dapper*_


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

not sure if i've put these here before

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/13477435525/" title="IMG_5935 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7152/13477435525_77253f9fc4_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_5935"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/13477810064/" title="IMG_5934 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7003/13477810064_166935ebbd_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_5934"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/13477845224/" title="IMG_5822 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7429/13477845224_8ffbfac73a_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_5822"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/13477877474/" title="IMG_5813 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3783/13477877474_8dae5a19d5_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_5813"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/13477563693/" title="IMG_5828 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3809/13477563693_16dee36f71_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_5828"></a>


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## 8PA3_EuroChick (Oct 1, 2013)

Just a couple random pictures taken recently. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jds215 said:


> not sure if i've put these here before












Ugh dude this makes me miss my Lava Grey so much


----------



## dirk1984 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi there! My Audi 2.0tfsi,took quick pic in front of my shop when I fiited new 18" wheels.Please check out and like out my page in my sig.
Loads more pics and builds!

PS.1st post! Usual lurker! LoL!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's some more crappy cell pics! lol..


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Some major whoring inbound:





































OK, enough about me. Here's some goodness from C&C in West Chester, PA today:

Audi R8 V10 interior. I love that black on brown









TTRS interior. This is the steering wheel I want..









1967/68 Triumph TR5. Never imagined I'd see one of these. Straight 6, discs, rack and pinion.. it was ahead of the game at the time.









This speaks for itself:

















And now for the show stopper in my opinion. Spyker C8. This thing is truly a work of art. Each detail represents mechanical perfection.








Check out that aluminum brief case that's strapped down with that leather belt.. Anyone know what this is? I'm thinking some sort of trick fuse box or something. Or a camp stove. I was going to ask the owner about it but he was too bust counting all his money.
















Audi 4.6 V8 from the A8 powers this thing..








Check out the shifter and foot controls.. my goodness.
















And check out the windshield glass.. fantastic









And for good measure:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Excellent! Thanks for the pictures :thumbup:


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow that's an awesome cars and coffee! Ours here in SoCal isn't quite that good. We've never had a spyker for example. I like that he was "too busy counting his money" Hahahaha! True


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Some A3/S3 footage from our friends in Europe 

VMR V701, V708, V718


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

VMRWheels said:


> Some A3/S3 footage from our friends in Europe


Guys, you have your own thread to advertise on. :facepalm:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> Guys, you have your own thread to advertise on. :facepalm:


I'd rather just see them post their pics in here because honestly they're awesome pics of A3s looking great. But I'd really like to see the 35 spam threads on the front page of the forum be gone. I don't understand how they ignore the fact that they're simply annoying the members here by doing that.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

VMRWheels said:


> Some A3/S3 footage from our friends in Europe
> 
> VMR V701, V708, V718


how did you get my car to EU?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Some early morning glory.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

VMRWheels said:


> Some A3/S3 footage from our friends in Europe
> 
> VMR V708


Hey VMR! Can I get the suspension setup, wheel size and tire size for this?

Thanks!


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Both got some detailing attention this weekend.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

OriginalBeast said:


> Hey VMR! Can I get the suspension setup, wheel size and tire size for this?
> 
> Thanks!


coilovers, vmr 708 19x8.5 et 48 with 225/35/19


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

^ Nice shot!

Back to reality and back to helping my dad with Reno's at their rental house so they can sell it! 

Has an awesome double detached garage, huge back yard and front courtyard, and parking for nearly a dozen cars. Shame its 200k out of my price range!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also. My Coworkers have good taste lol.


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

Ponto said:


> ^ Nice shot!


Thanks! 

And your coworkers do have good taste


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

downsouthdub said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And your coworkers do have good taste


997 And a 911E

The guy with the 997 is thinking either GT3 or maybe a turbo to replace the current one.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm thinking she will need wheels again soon. 

Been focusing on my other project that this has become a strict daily driver. Daily drivers can look good right?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> I'm thinking she will need wheels again soon.
> 
> Been focusing on my other project that this has become a strict daily driver. Daily drivers can look good right?


:thumbup::thumbup::wave:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> I'm thinking she will need wheels again soon.
> 
> Been focusing on my other project that this has become a strict daily driver. Daily drivers can look good right?


Waddup Mikey! Been laying low...literally huh?!?!?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Jason: :heart:

Soso: Been working on the M and haven't done much to this car, but seeing everyone's A3's is giving me the itch again. :banghead::screwy::sly:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Some RS3 footage from our buddies in Switzerland 

VMR V721


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Looks better on my car.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Looks better on my car.


Lol, I would agree


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

Did this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

4ccua7r by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

↑


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

VMRWheels said:


> Lol, I would agree


Ha! :thumbup:


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Also this went down in SoCal yesterday. 6 fires in San Diego county!!! 6! This one was about 3 miles from my house. Burned all day, but the wind kept it away. Quite a few houses went down, firefighters had their work cut out for them. Hopefully that's the end of it.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Also this went down in SoCal yesterday. 6 fires in San Diego county!!! 6! This one was about 3 miles from my house. Burned all day, but the wind kept it away. Quite a few houses went down, firefighters had their work cut out for them. Hopefully that's the end of it.


Crazy.. ! Hope no one got hurt..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

On the top floor of a mall garage.. very uneven flooring..


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

DG7Projects said:


> ↑


:laugh:


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Before the first show of the year. Unfortunately, I found two rust bubbles when washing it today, not bad for 156k miles in the Ohio salted winters. Time to think about going green..As in olive drab green.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Audillest said:


> Unfortunately, I found two rust bubbles when washing it today, not bad for 156k miles in the Ohio salted winters. Time to think about going green..As in olive drab green.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I spent a little over 4 years in Erie. I know your feels, man.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

some sowo shots...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/14036065838/" title="IMG_6941 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5075/14036065838_4043952ae8_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_6941"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/14199630756/" title="IMG_6872 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5555/14199630756_c284ca7d40_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_6872"></a>

burbank killin it at sowo
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/14036201428/" title="IMG_6811 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2907/14036201428_76578a8b7e_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_6811"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/14222867185/" title="IMG_6809 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2921/14222867185_a68875dc07_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_6809"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/14243047613/" title="IMG_6810 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2924/14243047613_e5103dd066_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_6810"></a>

S3 front on this car looked great...too bad i caught the back of it..haha
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/14036336600/" title="IMG_6738 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5273/14036336600_f37d547aa0_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_6738"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/14243188653/" title="IMG_6638 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2915/14243188653_c753fea8eb_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_6638"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/14199549416/" title="IMG_6556 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2911/14199549416_1087e8a236_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_6556"></a>

hands down fav car at sowo...this thing was perfect
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/14222556604/" title="IMG_6888 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5577/14222556604_64bdf63b59_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_6888"></a>


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Gunmetal + Black is always a good combo

VMR V703


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Pretty cool shot from one of our customers on VMR V708


----------



## dudeman2111 (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

jds215 said:


> some sowo shots...
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/14036065838/" title="IMG_6941 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5075/14036065838_4043952ae8_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_6941"></a>
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/14199630756/" title="IMG_6872 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5555/14199630756_c284ca7d40_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_6872"></a>
> ...


Absolutely love the a3 with the s3 side skirts and rear valance, and what looks like golf gti wheels 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

discostu49 said:


> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


What rear valence is that? Any more pics of it?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> What rear valence is that? Any more pics of it?


It's an RS3 rear valence I am pretty sure.


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> What rear valence is that? Any more pics of it?


Yeah it's an rs3 rear diffuser









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

↑

So much win. :beer:


----------



## Resetxx (Feb 8, 2014)

Installed S3 grille today , took a good shot after


----------



## dfriz (Apr 24, 2012)

Ponto said:


>


Ponto - are you still w/out spacers? or is this just a super sexy angle?


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Resetxx said:


> Installed S3 grille today , took a good shot after




Looking really good!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dfriz said:


> Ponto - are you still w/out spacers? or is this just a super sexy angle?


No Spacers just super sexy angle.

Getting summer rubber this week by the looks of it!

And from the cruise down to this weekends Fahrfromhome show. (We were passing some cars that got edited out, my buddy took the shot)


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Cracked Mirror....*

Couldn't resist:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Nice and clean...*

I've got a great carwash a few blocks away: 









Brand new S5 in front the other day...:heart:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

OK one more.


----------



## Resetxx (Feb 8, 2014)

Those tail lights ....


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

discostu49 said:


> Absolutely love the a3 with the s3 side skirts and rear valance, and what looks like golf gti wheels
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


thanks :thumbup: threw them on there last minute...outcome was better than i expected!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Resetxx said:


> Those tail lights ....


the best...what license plate bulbs are you running? looks great:thumbup:


----------



## Resetxx (Feb 8, 2014)

jds215 said:


> the best...what license plate bulbs are you running? looks great:thumbup:


Thank you! These are white 9SMD LED bulbs if i'm right, I turned them to make undirect lighting , it was too bright at first.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Posted with my buddy Josh at Wuste
WUSTE 2014 by Big C Photos, on Flickr

WUSTE 2014 by Big C Photos, on Flickr

Photo cred to Colton Mantolino for Lowered Lifestyle :thumbup:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Hard to beat the post above ^^ lol but here's my new setup. Just need to lower my coils a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

jason, i don't know what you use on your paint but its always looking super clean. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Love that having my buddies car parked next to me helps make me look extra low.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

jds215 said:


> jason, i don't know what you use on your paint but its always looking super clean. :thumbup::thumbup:


:wave: Basic Meguiar's stuff. I just make sure not to wipe the car when it's dirty/dusty and never use anything abrasive. Oh, and the fact that it stays covered in the garage helps a tiny bit


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Posted with my buddy Josh at Wuste
> WUSTE 2014 by Big C Photos, on Flickr
> 
> WUSTE 2014 by Big C Photos, on Flickr
> ...


On point sir..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Spring Fling 2014 Auto Show.. Thanks to DropCulture..


----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)

this happened this past weekend


----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Washed it, roof rack going on asap for tomorrows road trip for some mountain biking!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

good2go said:


>


Cleeeean.. !


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Washed it, roof rack going on asap for tomorrows road trip for some mountain biking!


Change is good..! How are you liking the new setup?..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> Change is good..! How are you liking the new setup?..


It is good! Bit of rub rub going on. Set it up level all around, so the rear fender looks a little lower anyways - so gonna bring it up a hair to match the front and hopefully that gets rid of the rubbing. If all else fails screw and fender tab come out. 

Road trip prep today!


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Are you installing anti-bolt shield today?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And Short little clip from our way down to this past weekends show by Danny Donaldson






(Don't forget to watch in 1080) Not bad for a one handed go pro out the window while he was driving.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Evo V said:


> Are you installing anti-bolt shield today?


where did the front lip go?


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

We've been having really great weather around here as of late


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ponto said:


> And Short little clip from our way down to this past weekends show by Danny Donaldson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome video


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

^--- Awesome Video Indeed @Dasponto.. I did rear fender screw removal.. I dont remember about doing
the fronts..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> ^--- Awesome Video Indeed @Dasponto.. I did rear fender screw removal.. I dont remember about doing
> the fronts..


Ah mine seem to rub on hard cornering. Didn't notice any today though so maybe it self Cleared. Haha

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Washed, waxed and detailed the A3 this past weekend

























^^^ Loving these new Michelin PSS's! So much grip and such a nice ride compared the the Falken Ziex's i took off


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Installed euro headlights that were laying around for a year.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Evo V said:


> Installed euro headlights that were laying around for a year.


Those look gooooooood 👍


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Car getting love from all sides!


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Car getting love from all sides!


What's the next mod Ponto?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

discostu49 said:


> What's the next mod Ponto?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Hmmm... well waiting on summer bonus, but will either be Euro Tails or Exhaust. I haven't decided yet. 

Front respray might be a possiblity if the bonus is enough into the 5 figures lol.

Or... curpra lip...

Or i could actually install all those interior switches and order my contrast stitched ebrake handle ot match the rest of the car now...


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

My A3 next to my old WRX, A3 FTW!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ponto said:


> Hmmm... well waiting on summer bonus, but will either be Euro Tails or Exhaust. I haven't decided yet.
> 
> Front respray might be a possiblity if the bonus is enough into the 5 figures lol.
> 
> ...



cupra lip
s3 skirts
rear s3 valence
milltek nonres

FAP!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio1 said:


> cupra lip
> s3 skirts
> rear s3 valence
> milltek nonres
> ...


I like that list. 

034 Rear Sway Bar is actually getting ordered here soon with a group buy as well haha


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

dustingb said:


>


Nice, I like it! Any other pics?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

VMR Europe can do no wrong... 

Sick shot on VMR V701


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

why u do this? u know we cant get no hatchback here in us u just tease us. i h8 u


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> why u do this? u know we cant get no hatchback here in us u just tease us. i h8 u


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

VMRWheels said:


> Nice, I like it! Any other pics?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> why u do this? u know we cant get no hatchback here in us u just tease us. i h8 u





JRutter said:


>


Thanks Obama

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

shots my detailer took. also pics used in my FS ad


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Maitre Absolut said:


> shots my detailer took. also pics used in my FS ad


Super clean interior! What shifter is that?


----------



## capcrnchdub (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

nelius said:


> Super clean interior! What shifter is that?


S-tronic I believe he has.

Similar to this just with a different badge.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Freshly washed..


----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

nelius said:


> Super clean interior! What shifter is that?





Ponto said:


> S-tronic I believe he has.
> 
> Similar to this just with a different badge.


yes S-tronic logo, perforated but no white stitching on boot, which I have successfully installed twice on two different mechanisms


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Just some more $h!tty iPhone snaps...

















invisible wheels 









test fit of the VSP Type 2's (not my wheels)


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Just some more $h!tty iPhone snaps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat rear fitment tho :thumbup:


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Worthlessbackup said:


>


Love the phantom black on top of the monoblocks


----------



## fuzion (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Love the phantom black on top of the monoblocks


Isn't it Brilliant Black?


But regardless I agree.


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. I got her aligned today and she is driving smooooth with the new air suspension, wheel bearings koni rear shocks, and nitto nt850+ tires. 



Ponto said:


> Isn't it Brilliant Black?
> 
> 
> But regardless I agree.


Yes it's brilliant black. I'm not sure how you tell that easily either way!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Diggin this shot of this bagged A3 on V710s


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

VMRWheels said:


> Diggin this shot of this bagged A3 on V710s


Winter wheels ^^

Summer wheels vv


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Winter wheels ^^
> 
> Summer wheels vv


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

fuzion said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:

Is that sprint blue? It almost looks like nogaro...


----------



## that1guydotcom (Oct 5, 2007)

debated buying these but.. i didnt.. i should have but i didnt.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

sexy ass:heart:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## mistajones315 (Dec 19, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## lindtho589 (Jun 23, 2014)

Your car look nice in colour. Its has different colour so i like it most. You want to sell your car.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Few cell phone shots

2014-06-22 08.55.07 1 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

2014-06-22 08.44.53 1 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

IMG_20140622_202433 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

^^^Looking good Jason. 

Someone buy them please. PM if you're serious. LOL!


----------



## kenter (Sep 29, 2009)

long time lurker here.
st coils and a intake apr stg1 woot woot 
hoping for exhaust soon.

yeah and these pics were a couple months ago. man im lazy.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^solid mod list :thumbup: 

Now add a plate filler and some color matched side markers to that list


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> ^^^Looking good Jason.
> 
> Someone buy them please. PM if you're serious. LOL!


:heart::heart: You know how I feel about this.


----------



## kenter (Sep 29, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> ^solid mod list :thumbup:
> 
> Now add a plate filler and some color matched side markers to that list


side markers were spray tinted by a local body shop but they were very concervative.
also i keep my plate posted up cause why not. then i know i wont get hassled for that as its not legal to run one front palte in mn.


also this is not my only hobby i spend my money one so my mod list is short and i have only had the car for 1.5yrs.
i have two motorcycles and a snowmobile too that keep my money busy as well.


but i keep my **** clean and maintained so i thyink that is a big part of being a car person.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

kenter said:


> side markers were spray tinted by a local body shop but they were very concervative.
> also i keep my plate posted up cause why not. then i know i wont get hassled for that as its not legal to run one front palte in mn.
> 
> 
> ...


cool man.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> ^^^Looking good Jason.
> 
> Someone buy them please. PM if you're serious. LOL!


I dig this! Why sell them?


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> I dig this! Why sell them?


I want to go with something less agressive for daily driving, plus I don't like being aired up too high in fear of banging my rear fenders. I'm too old for that. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Cell phone pic from the drive home... Will be uploading the entire drive here tonight hopefully. :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Throwback shot on matte black V710s


----------



## that1guydotcom (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

that1guydotcom said:


>


rub a dub dub


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

tcardio1 said:


> rub a dub dub


Depending on tire size he should be OK, I drive around pretty low on my 18x9.5 +35 pretty easy and I don't even have rolled fenders. Given I did camber them in on all four corners. My next set will be 18x10 squared, already in the works.

Edit: This is ride height, not a good shot tho. Just a little bit of tire tuck.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

tcardio1 said:


> rub a dub dub


Yea he should be fine if he runs a 215/40 or 225/40 tire depending on how wide they are. The biggest rubbing issue is the tires you have, not the width or offset. I was rubbing in the rear with wheels that were 18x8" wide et 43 with 225/40. Now I'm running 18x9.5" et 46 on the same tires and I barely rub even after lowering the rear about 3/4ths of an inch.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

that1guydotcom said:


>


What wheels are those?


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

ceese said:


> What wheels are those?


Rota Grids I believe.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Depending on tire size he should be OK, I drive around pretty low on my 18x9.5 +35 pretty easy and I don't even have rolled fenders. Given I did camber them in on all four corners. My next set will be 18x10 squared, already in the works.
> 
> Edit: This is ride height, not a good shot tho. Just a little bit of tire tuck.


Looking good Justin! Those concave V702s get me every time :thumbup:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

VMRWheels said:


> Looking good Justin! Those concave V702s get me every time :thumbup:


I dig them too man. Sooo good. Gotta sell the Twisties so I can obtain something soon. REAL soon.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Ponto said:


>


Oh boy, you are tall!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Evo V said:


> Oh boy, you are tall!


lol 

nice pic !


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Had a fun track day with Audi Club NW yesterday. Running a road course in the rain makes for a different kind of driving experience where every braking, throttle and steering input has your full attention. Anyway, we set up camp VR6 with 3 different cars, all with the same basic mods - cams, UM tunes, and various exhaust/intake combos. The TT being ~500 lbs lighter was a beast once it dried out a little.










Just got some Direzza ZIIs in 235/45 R17, and I'm impressed. They feel tighter and more responsive than the PSS and didn't roll over onto the shoulders as much (or at all).










The Stoptech's have been great, but they are due for new rings and a caliper rebuild...









Met up with nelius on the drive home. His AMG wheels are sweet.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Roadtrip to Peru


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Roadtrip to Peru


There's probably some fantastic driving in Peru.. On my bucket list of places to visit


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> There's probably some fantastic driving in Peru.. On my bucket list of places to visit


yes they are, I have yet to visit Machu Pichu though, thats on my next trip for sure. 

On the A3 I went to Lima last year, very nice to go there. I missed the northern end of Peru on that trip, it has nice weather as its next to Ecuador.

I live in Iquique, northern Chile, the Peru border its like a 4 hours drive in the A3, full of curves, huge hills, nice straights, in the A3 is pure fun. 

Its 185 miles from Iquique, being Arica the chilean border city. 

That pic above was took last Friday, during the weekend trip to Tacna Peru, a nice Peru's side border City. :thumbup:


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Roadtrip to Peru


You gotta have more than 1 pic from that trip, POST THEM UP ic: opcorn:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Cars and Coffee Yesterday!
































































Sent from my Igloo


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

Shot from Cult classic 9


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Cars and Coffee Yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GT3 <3 !! Not a bad meet up for a rainy day..


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Greddy87 said:


>


nice audi brother! needs lower


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And the bugs after the road trip that I posted on my thread about.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

tcardio1 said:


> nice audi brother! needs lower


Haha..Thanks..! It's never low lol


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

And the bugs after the road trip that I posted on my thread about.








[/QUOTE]

That's insane.. The A3 has caught a few, but not that many.. lol..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> That's insane.. The A3 has caught a few, but not that many.. lol..


And that was only half the drive! lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> And that was only half the drive! lol


Sucks where you live


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

That feeling you get after you give her a nice wash


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Pic from the Nurotag show this past saturday


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^Perfect stance Tony! :thumbup:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

eurotuned00 said:


> Pic from the Nurotag show this past saturday


Suzuka Grey?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

crew219 said:


> Suzuka Grey?


Yup! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ultimatetaba said:


> ^^Perfect stance Tony! :thumbup:


☺☺



crew219 said:


> Suzuka Grey?


Yup


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm a glutton for punishment. Picked up another one to get my son started:










125K miles with some dents and dings, plus full compliment of broken latches and peeled switches. Still searching for a parcel shelf for it. It is going in to the dealer for a major service: DSG, Haldex, brake fluid flush (he is getting my old Adams Rotors and Stoptech pads), and diagnose a shimmy that happens under low rpm acceleration (we bought it long distance and got semi-screwed by the guy on the condition).

But he is stoked on it and will be getting my old Magnaflow on at some point.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

JRutter said:


> I'm a glutton for punishment. Picked up another one to get my son started:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that is awesome! Hopefully his downpipes and cats are in good condition. Haha congrats on the purchase may she live a long and prosperous life.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

nelius said:


> Man that is awesome! Hopefully his downpipes and cats are in good condition. Haha congrats on the purchase may she live a long and prosperous life.


Haha I know right! Thanks! I am jealous of the adaptive bixenons. 


-JR


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Haha I know right! Thanks! I am jealous of the adaptive bixenons.
> 
> 
> -JR


Upgrade him and swap him your headlights 

Congrats on the car :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

REvolution01 said:


> Upgrade him and swap him your headlights
> 
> Congrats on the car :thumbup:


He does like the LED strip lights that I have, lol!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

JRutter said:


> He does like the LED strip lights that I have, lol!


I got a spare drivers side bi-xenon. One is better than none right? 😜


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

JRutter said:


>


If you really like those wheels, I know where you can get another set.... father/son twinsies ftw!:thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Too heavy for me.  This car needs all the help it can get! He ordered black and copper plastidip and wants a dark bronze wheel. I guess this will be our first project. :laugh:


----------



## jetcracker82 (Aug 10, 2004)

2008 bone stock. 

New to audi but not new to this forum. Had a couple vw's back in the day.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

jetcracker82 said:


> 2008 bone stock.
> 
> New to audi but not new to this forum. Had a couple vw's back in the day.


Great shop near ILM airport- AuDub Motorsport- if you need a shop. Lance and his crew are great :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Are those chrome vertical strips on your grille>?


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

My motor cover


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

downsouthdub said:


> My motor cover


:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> Are those chrome vertical strips on your grille>?


Yep


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Yep


Looks good.



Washing cars with dad last weekend


















Glamour shot









My girlfriend's dad rode up the Arctic Circle and just returned home a few days ago. Here's a couple of the pics he sent me:


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

My 07 3.2:


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

oh my


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

@dustingb MEAN!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

yo dustin can we get some detail shots of your wheels? looks so good man great work


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> yo dustin can we get some detail shots of your wheels? looks so good man great work












Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Haven't seen Fikses in a looong time. Awesome choice for your car. 

On another note, your car looks pretty low...but I think the black lips give the illusion that the car is higher than it actually is.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Teasers from photoshoot


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Teasers from photoshoot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Audi family


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

nelius said:


> Audi family


a3 looks good but you seem to be going black edition but the license plate delete has chrome and the fogs do not. it looks fine but for consistency I would get rid of the chrome on the plate delete. black side mirrors would complete the look


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

tcardio1 said:


> a3 looks good but you seem to be going black edition but the license plate delete has chrome and the fogs do not. it looks fine but for consistency I would get rid of the chrome on the plate delete. black side mirrors would complete the look


lol thanks for your opinion but I think it looks great! The chrome on the plate filler matches the chrome rings in the front and rear. HID headlights also have a bit of chrome and my wheels are alloy


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

2014-07-19 04.50.33 2 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

From Das Volks yesterday. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

Shot from a local show, accentuates how far off the "color match" aerosol can from my local paint shop is


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh wow that looks no where close. Did they just use paint code or vin too? 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Lots of good stuff on this page!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

dustingb said:


> Shot from a local show, accentuates how far off the "color match" aerosol can from my local paint shop is


Wow, did they do a quality check? Back when I had sidemarkers, I got some 3M silver metallic vinyl from a local vinyl shop and it matched quite well.


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Oh wow that looks no where close. Did they just use paint code or vin too?
> 
> Sent from my Igloo





krazyboi said:


> Wow, did they do a quality check? Back when I had sidemarkers, I got some 3M silver metallic vinyl from a local vinyl shop and it matched quite well.


It was a place where you went in, gave them your paint code, and they mixed it on the spot. So there really is no way to quality check, I was gonna attempt one of the online places but don't wanna buy that too and end up with the same results.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dustingb said:


> It was a place where you went in, gave them your paint code, and they mixed it on the spot. So there really is no way to quality check, I was gonna attempt one of the online places but don't wanna buy that too and end up with the same results.


I went to CMAX here (Napa Paint Store) they used both my paint code and my Vin to ensure a proper match of my paint.

here's mine that I did... Shiner than the damn bumper now haha.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

No more chipped fenders. Tuckeroo! :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> No more chipped fenders. Tuckeroo! :thumbup:


Holy schnickes I love it.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

OEM R8 V10 wheels?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

They are more than likely reps given that R8's are 19's or larger no? These are 18's but very well built and accept the OEM centercaps. They're dailies and they make me happy. I guess that's all that matters these days. :laugh:


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

dustingb said:


> Thanks everyone!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

felt like taking a couple pics today after my ride...


----------



## aledpl (Jul 24, 2014)

*Audi A3 2.0t S-line*

Still stock but i plan to get some rims, a tune, and some roof racks. of course the obligatory low too haha front plate filler on its way
IMG_20140724_155230 by aledpl01, on Flickr
IMG_20140724_155211 by aledpl01, on Flickr


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> No more chipped fenders. Tuckeroo! :thumbup:


that's my wheel choice. always a pleasure to see your work. now that you rocked those, i sadly need to find something else. there can be only one!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

dustingb said:


> Shot from a local show, accentuates how far off the "color match" aerosol can from my local paint shop is


Is this the eBay RS grille? Do you have any detail/closeup shots of that grille (especially the emblem mount)? Thinking about pulling the trigger, but not fond of the flat emblem base as in this pic:


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

aledpl said:


> Still stock but i plan to get some rims, a tune, and some roof racks. of course the obligatory low too haha front plate filler on its way
> IMG_20140724_155230 by aledpl01, on Flickr
> IMG_20140724_155211 by aledpl01, on Flickr


Very nice! FWD or Quattro?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Is this the eBay RS grille? Do you have any detail/closeup shots of that grille (especially the emblem mount)? Thinking about pulling the trigger, but not fond of the flat emblem base as in this pic:


Just keep in mind.... a lot of these grills are made for A3 bumpers, not S3.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

dreams: crushed


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> dreams: crushed


Don't lose hope. Selma makes an RS style grille for their S3 rep bumper: link
Just need to find out if they supply the grille separate.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Darby76x said:


> Don't lose hope. Selma makes an RS style grille for their S3 rep bumper: link
> Just need to find out if they supply the grille separate.


Somehow, I'm led to think they use the same A3 grille in their rep bumper. Could be wrong though..


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

dustingb said:


> Shot from a local show, accentuates how far off the "color match" aerosol can from my local paint shop is




Dustingb, just curious where that show was at, cause that press box behind your ride looks an awful lot like the high school I graduated from. SWHS in Hanover, PA! eace:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

tcardio1 said:


> that's my wheel choice. always a pleasure to see your work. now that you rocked those, i sadly need to find something else. there can be only one!


Thanks for the kind words bud. There does NOT need to be only one. I say get the wheels. It's not like we're in the same city.


----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)

From a local cars and coffee event !!


----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Somehow, I'm led to think they use the same A3 grille in their rep bumper. Could be wrong though..


Well if it doesn't work, Ill buy it off of you !!!!!


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Is this the eBay RS grille? Do you have any detail/closeup shots of that grille (especially the emblem mount)? Thinking about pulling the trigger, but not fond of the flat emblem base as in this pic:


I don't have any detailed pictures however I can get some in the daylight, but I'm not real sure what you're getting at by flat emblem base, it contours the grill pretty well 



gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Dustingb, just curious where that show was at, cause that press box behind your ride looks an awful lot like the high school I graduated from. SWHS in Hanover, PA! eace:


Haha well it looks an awful lot like it because it is in fact the press box there. I graduated from there as well, they were having a benefit car show.


----------



## aledpl (Jul 24, 2014)

DOMIT said:


> Very nice! FWD or Quattro?


FWD, pulls really nice, but not as much as the Quattro


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

dustingb said:


> I don't have any detailed pictures however I can get some in the daylight, but I'm not real sure what you're getting at by flat emblem base, it contours the grill pretty well


By flat, I mean the emblem base is literally a flat, solid piece with no holes in the rings. Take this for example, which has honeycomb inside the rings:


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

good2go said:


> From a local cars and coffee event !!


I* REALLY*like those wheels!


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> By flat, I mean the emblem base is literally a flat, solid piece with no holes in the rings. Take this for example, which has honeycomb inside the rings:


Is it just me, or does anyone else think the honeycomb behind the rings should match the rest of it? 

Do those grills have a hole there (where the emblem goes) with no honeycomb? That would put me off from buying it.


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

DOMIT said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else think the honeycomb behind the rings should match the rest of it?
> 
> Do those grills have a hole there (where the emblem goes) with no honeycomb? That would put me off from buying it.


Actual RS grilles have a smaller sized mesh or honeycomb behind the emblem, which is what that last pic had. None of the rep grilles have this and it depends on the ring holder if they show the honeycomb behind or not (which is the case with the solid Selma ring holders).


----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)

DOMIT said:


> I* REALLY*like those wheels!


Thanks !!!!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DOMIT said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else think the honeycomb behind the rings should match the rest of it?
> 
> Do those grills have a hole there (where the emblem goes) with no honeycomb? That would put me off from buying it.


Nope supposed to be that way. 










having the flat bit in behind with no holes looks ridiculous.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Nope supposed to be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not dremel out and sand the solid ring holder?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

good2go said:


> From a local cars and coffee event !!


Those pics bring a tear to the eye. My hats off, thats one awesome looking lava grey...............

:heart:: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> By flat, I mean the emblem base is literally a flat, solid piece with no holes in the rings. Take this for example, which has honeycomb inside the rings:


Okay I understand what you're saying now. But yeah as people are saying is it is solid. Personally I don't mind it besides the fact, to me, I think it looks a little goofy having the large mesh then a smaller completely different pattern mesh behind the emblem. If you would be willing to take the dive you could even probably cut the emblem holder to show through the voids of the emblem, revealing the mesh of the grill. Not sure what the turnout would be though. I shot some closer pictures just to get a look.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Just spotted some Audi USA Facebook whoreage... nice! https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/audi...585976469/10152161269586470/?type=1&source=46


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

A couple cell phone snapshots of her in the wild, at the grocery store.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Looking great man. 

Had Audi share my picture on Instagram. 










It got a few likes. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Worthlessbackup said:


> A couple cell phone snapshots of her in the wild, at the grocery store.


good stance ... :thumbup:


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

AUDI EH3 said:


>


That settles it... I'm dipping my winters :thumbup:


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> good stance ... :thumbup:


Thanks! I could go lower, but I'm really happy with how it sits and looks with the wheels.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Worthlessbackup said:


> A couple cell phone snapshots of her in the wild, at the grocery store.


holy **** this looks really really really good :heart:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Worthlessbackup said:


> A couple cell phone snapshots of her in the wild, at the grocery store.


Like everyone else has said, looks great. Are they machine finished?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Action shot from this past weekend.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I haven't been on here in a while, looks like I have some catching up to do!

Worthless: love your setup! 

Here is a few recents of mine.


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Burbank2broward said:


> holy **** this looks really really really good :heart:


Thanks! Glad to see others share my enthusiasm, unlike my wife haha. 



BeeAlk said:


> Like everyone else has said, looks great. Are they machine finished?


Yes, junkyard rescues that I had machined and clear coated. I'm really happy with how they turned out... strangers compliment them all the time. One of my favorite OEM wheels.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> This is so clearly in Colorado, am I right? I wish I could live out there :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> skatevolcom2006 said:
> 
> 
> > This is so clearly in Colorado, am I right? I wish I could live out there :heart:
> ...


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Worthlessbackup said:


> BeeAlk said:
> 
> 
> > I got then done at a wheel repair/refinishing place in the Nashville area of TN. Cost me 125 per wheel. I'm about 1300 in the set now with tires.
> ...


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

BeeAlk said:


> This is so clearly in Colorado, am I right? I wish I could live out there :heart:


Nope, this is northern Nevada. I wish I lived in Colorado!


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

kharma said:


> That settles it... I'm dipping my winters


I had them originally dipped and was so happy with them, I had them powdered coated. I'm hoping to make these my winters after next summer.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AUDI EH3 said:


> I had them originally dipped and was so happy with them, I had them powdered coated. I'm hoping to make these my winters after next summer.


New user name I see. lol


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Ponto said:


> New user name I see. lol


It just came to me one day. It was almost like a heard bird chirp it out at work


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AUDI EH3 said:


> It just came to me one day. It was almost like a heard bird chirp it out at work


You're welcome.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

First time using Optimum No-Rinse - this stuff is so good! Also clayed and waxed for cars and coffee tomorrow.

Sorry for the ****ty phone pic, better ones tomorrow















AUDI EH3 said:


> It just came to me one day. It was almost like a heard bird chirp it out at work





Ponto said:


> You're welcome.


Aww, aren't you two cute :heart:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Washed the car as well. 










Including the interior!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


So whats nexT?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Cars and Coffee Yesterday.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Just ran into a buddy of mine at lunch....


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

just bagged her this weekend, :wave:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

heartisall said:


> just bagged her this weekend, :wave:


Looks awesome! :thumbup:

-Mici-


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

Mici said:


> Looks awesome! :thumbup:
> 
> -Mici-


Much Appreciated :beer:


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

AUDI EH3 said:


>


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Well got rid of my Audi. And officially out of the vag family.
Not a big poster on the audi forums but was into the vw scene. Last shot of the Audi 








And hello to the dark side


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

End of an awesome bike trip!


----------



## bluecuda97 (Nov 4, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> First time using Optimum No-Rinse - this stuff is so good! Also clayed and waxed for cars and coffee tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry for the ****ty phone pic, better ones tomorrow
> 
> ...



Are those miro 110s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

bluecuda97 said:


> Are those miro 110s?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Miro 111s


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


>


Looks awesome man! Nice job! Might have to do that next year to change it up. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


What's the size/offset?


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Cars and Coffee Yesterday.


Same question as my last post – size/offset?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

eh said:


> Same question as my last post – size/offset?


They are 18.8.5 Et43


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

Ponto said:


> They are 18.8.5 Et43


Hmm... How do they fit? I can get a set of LM127 (18x8.5 ET30) for cheap, but that's 13 mm further "out" than yours.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

eh said:


> Hmm... How do they fit? I can get a set of LM127 (18x8.5 ET30) for cheap, but that's 13 mm further "out" than yours.


I have a feeling that is past flush.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

30 will likely poke, in the front for sure. Rear might be tight.


----------



## mattttam_25 (Mar 3, 2004)

*long time member more of a lurker but can I play?*


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Cool mornings have returned...


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

mattttam_25 said:


>


dude looks awesome. lots of plastidip but the wheels. I like it.
Iam gonna plastidip everything matte black, but the wheels Ill be doing real metallic finish, either alumimium or anthracite grey. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mattttam_25 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks, cant decide on either all dipped matte black or just the hood roof and trunk.
Or again, none at all. I'm very indecisive.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

kharma said:


> Cool mornings have returned...


Had a couple cool mornings after the rains,  low 70's, but what a difference from the 80's & 90's in the morning.

Cannot wait for the cooler weather? Ruby runs soo much better :vampire:


----------



## genometuning (Aug 25, 2014)

Greddy87 said:


>


Clean ride! :thumbup:


----------



## genometuning (Aug 25, 2014)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


Love the finish on these wheels!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> test fit of the VSP Type 2's (not my wheels)


Just solidified my choice to go with the type 2s :thumbup:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Just solidified my choice to go with the type 2s :thumbup:


Do it sir! :wave:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

at the parental's house a couple weekends ago...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Do it sir! :wave:


Literally just did 

That fitment is without spacers, correct? I'm going to flush the front and tuck the rear.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Literally just did
> 
> That fitment is without spacers, correct? I'm going to flush the front and tuck the rear.


I believe they are 18x9 ET40 all around. No spacers. The rear sits just on the lip. You won't tuck unless you camber. I had stock camber and the IDF LCA's out back.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> I believe they are 18x9 ET40 all around. No spacers. The rear sits just on the lip. You won't tuck unless you camber. I had stock camber and the IDF LCA's out back.


I'm not afraid of a tiny bit of camber, but I'm not going hovercraft style :laugh:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

genometuning said:


> Clean ride! :thumbup:


thanks..!


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> at the parental's house a couple weekends ago...


Where is this? Looks like a neighborhood I know of down the street from me... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluecuda97 (Nov 4, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Miro 111s


That's what I meant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolyarkinS3 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello from Russia Moscow, friends
3.2 dsg


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

SolyarkinS3 said:


> Hello from Russia Moscow, friends
> 3.2 dsg


Welcome,

Is that an after market spoiler I spot?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks factory to me, just stands out more agaisnt the red. 

But I could be wrong.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Where is this? Looks like a neighborhood I know of down the street from me...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you're near Oceanside, CA then that's where it was. I was visiting my parents and saw a lot of green and blue in the background. (felt like snapping a quick pic ic:)


----------



## SolyarkinS3 (Jul 26, 2010)

AUDI EH3 said:


> Welcome,
> 
> Is that an after market spoiler I spot?


yeah

before install


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Out with the old in with the new 










A few current pics:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

SolyarkinS3 said:


> Hello from Russia Moscow, friends
> 3.2 dsg


Are these gti wheels? What are the specs?? looks good!



botscoolnesss said:


> Out with the old in with the new


What'd you get?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


>



What wheels are those?


----------



## daltex (Jan 13, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


>


Beto! You don't drive a VW anymore.


----------



## daltex (Jan 13, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


>


Beto! You don't drive a VW anymore.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

daltex said:


> Beto! You don't drive a VW anymore.


LOL

I occasionally do... My Wife's. 

Do miss my VW GTI!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

I need help guys. lol which ones? And what color to paint the ultrasports..?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Are these gti wheels? What are the specs?? looks good!


Those are R8 V10 wheels. Not sure if replicas.


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

nelius said:


> I need help guys. lol which ones? And what color to paint the ultrasports..?


The rs4 b5 ones dude


----------



## SolyarkinS3 (Jul 26, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> Are these gti wheels? What are the specs?? looks good!


It's Audi R8 replica, by "WSP italy" W565
19x8.5 ET43 5x112
more pics - here http://photo.qip.ru/users/solyarkin/4246601/

Nice wheels, i drive my car fast, and in Moscow very bad roads - now problem. Wheels are not bent (right word? )













maybe some use Avantgarde Wheels? what about quality?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

My son playing with Plastidip. Rings and mirror caps are next. 










I like my angry panda color scheme, but the silver does have nice depth and photographs well.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I kind of like the bronze on silver.. surprising!

How do you like those headlights on the panda?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> I kind of like the bronze on silver.. surprising!
> 
> How do you like those headlights on the panda?


They are OK. LEDs could be brighter (trying to decide if I want to modify them - I have both flexible white LED rope and super bright individual LEDs). I put the Welldone HID kit in. Here is what they look like:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks. I think style-wise they look good. If I ever got them I would most likely crack them open and replace those LEDs before installing on my car though.. :thumbup:

I love your black and white setup btw.


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> What'd you get?


Came when I bought the car a year ago  

But its a 2.5Inch with a 200-cell HJS-Tuning Cat on it.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ceese said:


> What wheels are those?


Hi Ceese,

They're BBS RS-GT 19"X8.5" ET 42 5/112 with 225/35 R19Y Michelin Pilot Super Sport tires.


----------



## VirginOwner (Jul 18, 2014)

Well, I suppose I should share in all the glory! I really am proud of her...she really is a sexy bitch!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nice pic! ^^^


----------



## mattttam_25 (Mar 3, 2004)

Fresh dip, haters hate.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mattttam_25 said:


> Fresh dip, haters hate.


I love black mate cars! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Few from last Saturday. Decent camera, poor photographer skills...


































I'll end with a bang, as usual. 









-Mici-


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Color looks great and unique Mici :beer:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Need advice. Should I run a 205/40 or 215/40 on a set of 18x9 et 40? Will run them lip to fender when aired out (no tuck)


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Need advice. Should I run a 205/40 or 215/40 on a set of 18x9 et 40? Will run them lip to fender when aired out (no tuck)


What tires?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> What tires?


Most likely nankang as-1


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Color looks great and unique Mici :beer:


+1


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


>


How'd you mount the license plate? I need to get mine mounted and the plate it came with is ugly. I assume its just zip ties or something?


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

*Goldie - 2006 A3 2.0T, Dakar Beige; Richmond, BC, Canada*

Hi folks, we call her Goldie.

18" Alzor 881 Style wheels


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

botscoolnesss said:


> How'd you mount the license plate? I need to get mine mounted and the plate it came with is ugly. I assume its just zip ties or something?


Because a zip tied plate isn't ugly.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

botscoolnesss said:


> How'd you mount the license plate? I need to get mine mounted and the plate it came with is ugly. I assume its just zip ties or something?


I used this exact same bracket which was zip tied: 











lausch said:


> Because a zip tied plate isn't ugly.


You are correct. Good thing the license plate hides the zip ties. :laugh:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Sent from my Igloo




I love this shot!! 


Makes me realize how few wagon offerings we have here in the U.S. now.  :banghead:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JDBVR6 said:


> I love this shot!!
> 
> 
> Makes me realize how few wagon offerings we have here in the U.S. now.  :banghead:


Thanks! Waiting on the good pictures to be finished then I'll share em! 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Sent from my Igloo


Nice shot!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

DG7Projects said:


> I used this exact same bracket which was zip tied:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rainy day in Van today lol. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Rainy day in Van today lol.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


... Like always!  LOL Just kidding! Vancouver is a awesome city! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> ... Like always!  LOL Just kidding! Vancouver is a awesome city! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Haha not from Van so no offence taken! 

Sun was out today so gave the girl a quick was for the road home tomorrow! 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Qualicum Beach, Vancouver Island


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

A few pics from the last couple of days..



















This driveway is a bitch to drive up. I can only do it in reverse at an extreme angle lol


















and here's Barley, tired of my granny driving


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Weeeekend! 

Well a few of them ago..


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

that middle pic is fukcin awesome!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> that middle pic is fukcin awesome!


I'll be sure to pass on the praise 

We got kicked off the roof early... damn security. And I will let Brent upload the shots of his car.

One of mine.










Stupid swirls.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)




----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Haha not from Van so no offence taken!
> 
> Sun was out today so gave the girl a quick was for the road home tomorrow!
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

More picture stuff going on!!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> A few pics from the last couple of days..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BeeAlk,

that's a very nice looking A3, the wheels look great. What are they, care to share ?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Stupid swirls.


----------



## Beast757 (Sep 19, 2014)

Just a few pics from a show on Saturday


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Beast757 said:


> Just a few pics from a show on Saturday


Dude, your car looks awesome! IMO I would just change the sidemarkerts for clear or white ones and it would look even better! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beast757 (Sep 19, 2014)

BETOGLI said:


> Dude, your car looks awesome! IMO I would just change the sidemarkerts for clear or white ones and it would look even better!











You mean like this......lol already done as of yesterday.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Beast757 said:


> You mean like this......lol already done as of yesterday.


It looks brilliant! :thumbup: :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

My 99% stock A3 taken on a potato ... but at least I was the first to work. Bunch of slackers.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh yea, cars and coffee last weekend.. Had some nice cars.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

More silly rim poke and yellow headlight tomfoolery  :laugh:

cocdapWM1.1 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

cocdapWM3 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

cocdapWM4.1 copy by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

cocdapWM2.1 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## Beast757 (Sep 19, 2014)

Showed off a little bit with a buddy.


----------



## Beast757 (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Beast757 (Sep 19, 2014)

Beast757 said:


>


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Quick picture or two from today.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Was taking an online driving course for a speeding ticket I got in my a3 when.....


----------



## jazz5000 (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## jazz5000 (Apr 8, 2011)

cocdapWM2.1 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

That fitment is on point 


Can i ask how you got it to camber that much? 
Is this just with adjusting the factory bolt?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jazz5000 said:


> cocdapWM2.1 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


That fitment is on point 


Can i ask how you got it to camber that much? 
Is this just with adjusting the factory bolt?[/QUOTE]

One to many cheeseburgers. 

MURICA!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sigh.

I really hope we didn't lose all these pictures.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Sigh.
> 
> I really hope we didn't lose all these pictures.


Eh?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Eh?


My buddy ray taking the pictures, his card reader fell whilst uploading said pictures. 

Now it just says please format card... 200+ pictures gonzo. 

His tech guy is working on it though, said he might be able to get them back.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

jazz5000 said:


> cocdapWM2.1 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


That fitment is on point 


Can i ask how you got it to camber that much? 
Is this just with adjusting the factory bolt?[/QUOTE]


I love this stance of the rear tires.

How can set them like that at the alignment shop?

Is that under spec or custom settings specs? I know very well the alignment guy over here, if I can give him the specs maybe he can do something like that to my car. thx


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Sigh.
> 
> I really hope we didn't lose all these pictures.


Dang that sucks! It's one thing to show up to a shoot with a dead battery, but that's horrible. It REALLY sucks when you go through the entire shoot with the ISO cranked up. Ughhh :banghead:



jazz5000 said:


> That fitment is on point
> 
> Can i ask how you got it to camber that much?
> Is this just with adjusting the factory bolt?





2006_A3_2.0T said:


> I love this stance of the rear tires.
> 
> How can set them like that at the alignment shop?
> 
> Is that under spec or custom settings specs? I know very well the alignment guy over here, if I can give him the specs maybe he can do something like that to my car. thx



Thanks. Yes, it's actually stock range of camber.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

jazz5000 said:


>


hands down :heart: brings a tear to the eye :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Thanks. Yes, it's actually stock range of camber.


nice, its doable then .... Iam gonna get some specs to go with them to the camber shop :thumbup:


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

My friend broke out his good camera this weekend after a quick wash umpkin:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks TP!!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Thanks TP!!


Awesome..! :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

WiseDubbinVR said:


> My friend broke out his good camera this weekend after a quick wash umpkin:


More pics! :heart: dat sprint blue!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Red|Black


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mmmmmm


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Mmmmmm


I love this pic. Cant figure out what part of the assembly is this lol. Outside but how.. o well never mind :sly:

Edit: after watching it like a couple mins finally figured out is the left side lol


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Haven't been around for a while so here is my turn to do some whoring.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

nelius said:


> Red|Black


Nice shot!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Nice shot!


Thanks! It's always nice rolling with friends on the highway : )


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

20thGTIMAN said:


> Haven't been around for a while so here is my turn to do some whoring.


well played sir!


----------



## dudeman2111 (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

dudeman2111 said:


>



good picture, nice composition. I like the amber tone of the poles sodium lights, and the badgeless A3.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

tcardio1 said:


> well played sir!


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Always a weird feeling following your own car... 

Riding in my buddies 1968 Triumph GT6


----------



## dudeman2111 (Oct 14, 2011)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> good picture, nice composition. I like the amber tone of the poles sodium lights, and the badgeless A3.


thanks man


----------



## romes_s4 (May 22, 2014)

*White Dove*


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

Beast757 said:


> Showed off a little bit with a buddy.


Ibis white with white wheels looks sweet! Really clean!


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Wish I had a hi res copy of these pics :banghead:
Especially the bottom picture


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

eurotuned00 said:


> Wish I had a hi res copy of these pics :banghead:
> Especially the bottom picture


SO clean!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Throwback to earlier this summer.


----------



## Beast757 (Sep 19, 2014)

eurotuned00 said:


> Wish I had a hi res copy of these pics :banghead:
> Especially the bottom picture


I enhanced your photo a little. I love the look of your car. Beautiful.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Beast757 said:


> I enhanced your photo a little. I love the look of your car. Beautiful.


Hmm not sure this uploaded well... color of the car itself looks ruined to me. Picture is overexposed as well, with the concrete being so bright it takes away the focus of the image... in my opinion.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Beast757 said:


> I enhanced your photo a little. I love the look of your car. Beautiful.









Ponto said:


> Hmm not sure this uploaded well... color of the car itself looks ruined to me. Picture is overexposed as well, with the concrete being so bright it takes away the focus of the image... in my opinion.












Its not overexposed by any means. Overexposed would have the car totally blown out as it's the lightest part of the image. He brought the shadows and black levels way up, which dropped a lot of contrast from the entirety of the image. Would have been better off doing some dodge/burn work to bring up the shadows around the bottom of the car and keep the garage nice and dark and the contrast high :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Its not overexposed by any means. Overexposed would have the car totally blown out as it's the lightest part of the image. He brought the shadows and black levels way up, which dropped a lot of contrast from the entirety of the image. Would have been better off doing some dodge/burn work to bring up the shadows around the bottom of the car and keep the garage nice and dark and the contrast high :thumbup:


My bad. Poor choice of wording since he brightened the photo up quite a bit. 



Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Its not overexposed by any means. Overexposed would have the car totally blown out as it's the lightest part of the image. He brought the shadows and black levels way up, which dropped a lot of contrast from the entirety of the image. Would have been better off doing some dodge/burn work to bring up the shadows around the bottom of the car and keep the garage nice and dark and the contrast high :thumbup:


Slash I guess it seemed like that to me now that the car seems washed out and lost it's actual color.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Finally have my car back on the road <3


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Dat purp


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Dat purp


DAT PURP :beer::wave:


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

First rule of fight club
You do not puck with peeps pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Cell phone dump coming right up

I had this guy to drive around for a few days. Lots of fun, unreal torque delivery makes this an awesomely fun car all within very legal speeds









Interior is very IKEA meets ipad and has sexy babies. Very minimalist, which I loved. Every surface you touch in the car felt awesome. About 25 different materials used inside.









The tire/wheel aspect is ridiculous. 20" wheels that are like 5" wide. Handled well though. The light weight of the car is very apparent.









R69S, one if my favorite bikes. So much class









BMW clever engineering on a R1200GS. Just doing routine maintenance









SCHWIING



























My dog chillin in the sun while I did some work to my gf's beater 









Parked up with a local's RS4. The thing is gorgeous









lol









First time I've ever seen a locomotive draw bridge









Boner material right here









Riding down coastal Delaware on one of the last nice days









Tow rig with some serious presence on the highway










That's all. :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Got this to install tonight.  










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

tcardio1 said:


> First rule of fight club
> You do not puck with peeps pictures!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't want to be the one to say it. But I'm glad somebody did :beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Got this to install tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hnnnng...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> hnnnng...


****ty cell pictures for now. 





















Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Looks SO good


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Looks SO good


Thanks man. It works well. And finally found a new badge for my S5 steering wheel. Now do I run S line or an rs3 badge lololo

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> ****ty cell pictures for now.
> Sent from my Igloo


You should find a few more threads to post these in. 

Seriously though, nice work. The only thing I've done with my interior is upgrade the steering wheel. I'm jealous.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> You should find a few more threads to post these in.
> 
> Seriously though, nice work. The only thing I've done with my interior is upgrade the steering wheel. I'm jealous.


I might have been a little excited 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Ponto said:


> I might have been a little excited
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


You fancy huh


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> I might have been a little excited
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Does give it a nice touch. Should have came that way


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Does give it a nice touch. Should have came that way


Agreed! Once I got the old stuff off it felt so cheap in comparison. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ponto said:


> ****ty cell pictures for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awsome.. :thumbup:


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

Ponto said:


> Got this to install tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, about how much did all that cost and is the place that did that capable of doing a steering wheel in the same manner? My plastic on my steering wheel is disintegrating and there seems to be no such thing as a non mfsw in leather.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VW KEVIN G said:


> Out of curiosity, about how much did all that cost and is the place that did that capable of doing a steering wheel in the same manner? My plastic on my steering wheel is disintegrating and there seems to be no such thing as a non mfsw in leather.


Well I got a stupid good deal on all of it and its all OEM, even my S5 wheel with the white stitching... I am sure places can do this for you for a lot cheaper then all of it is new. I paid 350 for all the RS leather, and 300 for my S5 steering wheel. And installed it all myelf. Retail is a lot more... The center grab handles, they retail for $900

Here is my wheel. 










And why not add a mfsw to your car? Very dooable!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto, you need to be banned already. This **** just aint fair.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Ponto, you need to be banned already. This **** just aint fair.


Whoops, guess I shouldn't have said what I actually paid for all of it eh? lol My bad.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Ponto, you need to be banned already. This **** just aint fair.


Sig worthy. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Sig worthy. :laugh:


hahah nice work.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Fml I'm retarded. Double post.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Fml I'm retarded.


Sig worthy 

If I'm correct, didn't the guy that sell you the parts jack the price of the seats up. Or should I say, raised his stupid low price.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Sig worthy
> 
> If I'm correct, didn't the guy that sell you the parts jack the price of the seats up. Or should I say, raised his stupid low price.


He ended up selling them locally for $3,500 - which is what everything was listed at. I paid 350 for my stuff. Which I am more then ok. 

Everyone still ends up getting insane deals and he made a little money.


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

Ponto said:


> Well I got a stupid good deal on all of it and its all OEM, even my S5 wheel with the white stitching... I am sure places can do this for you for a lot cheaper then all of it is new. I paid 350 for all the RS leather, and 300 for my S5 steering wheel. And installed it all myelf. Retail is a lot more... The center grab handles, they retail for $900
> 
> Here is my wheel.
> 
> ...


Oh sorry. I assumed you had all of those parts recovered. My A3 is a stripped out model, no roof, no fog lights, no trip computer or multi function computer display, etc. I doubt I can add a mfsw and have it actually work.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

HOLLAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> HOLLAAAAAAAAAAAA



Hallelluya !!!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Necessary autumn picture. I really need a DSLR though haha


----------



## Mikeyz3 (Oct 15, 2012)

Are these 18's or 19's?



WiseDubbinVR said:


> A couple recent shots when she was actually clean :beer:
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11714202184/" title="Untitled by rdm2013, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2883/11714202184_8c3fd5a387_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Untitled"></a>
> 
> ...


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

Mikeyz3 said:


> Are these 18's or 19's?


18's and PM replied :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Quattrofest at Portland Intl Raceway last weekend. True to Audi event form, lots of wet laps. :beer:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter, great pics, thanks for sharing. I always love seeing an A3 ripping around the track :heart:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Quattro Season is upon us. 










Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)

Enjoying dat fall weather!!!!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Back to crappy winters..


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

Just some shots from last summer before I'm changing to winter wheels.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Dianick said:


>


You crazy caravaners.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Thanks man. It works well. And finally found a new badge for my S5 steering wheel. Now do I run S line or an rs3 badge lololo
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


LOL... I don't like to have an Audi SQ5's steering wheel badge in my Audi Q5 2.0T... I love the steering wheel, but at the same time that badge doesn't belong in my car for sure!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> LOL... I don't like to have an Audi SQ5's steering wheel badge in my Audi Q5 2.0T... I love the steering wheel, but at the same time that badge doesn't belong in my car for sure!


Found them on BKS for 35 bucks or so


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Got this to install tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sweet! Congrats man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

WiseDubbinVR said:


> A couple recent shots when she was actually clean :beer:
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11714202184/" title="Untitled by rdm2013, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2883/11714202184_8c3fd5a387_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Untitled"></a>
> 
> ...


It looks pretty nice Wise!

I don't know if you might find my taste a little bit tacky, but I think your car would look really awesome with some Aluminum back rear view mirror casings from the Audi S3.

I love your car's color as well as that nice set of wheels and tires! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> It looks pretty nice Wise!
> 
> I don't know if you might find my taste a little bit tacky, but I think your car would look really awesome with some Aluminum back rear view mirror casings from the Audi S3.
> 
> I love your car's color as well as that nice set of wheels and tires! :thumbup: :thumbup:


the S3 side mirrors are always a good recommendation!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ponto said:


> the S3 side mirrors are always a good recommendation!




Thanks man!  And I believe that they even look better in certain car's colors.

For example, I own a Silver Audi Q5 and I want to buy the Audi SQ5's side mirrors covers. I love how they look in dark and vivid color cars! Now that I saw them in a silver SQ5 they're barely noticeable (they don't contrast or stand out that much)... Even though I'm planning on buying them!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Dianick said:


>


What's your tire/wheel setup? Looks really good. Seems like your ride height changed between a few of those pics too.


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

The wheels are original Audi wheels (8E0 071 495 1ZL) 8x18 ET40 with 225/40/18 Toyo's
The suspension is a Bilstein/Eibach Nürburgring set. Non adjustable lowering 50/50

I think the reason for the different ride heights is because of stuff in the car.
The pictures with the car just a tad lower are from our last holiday. Most of the time there's photo equipment in the boot, wife in the front and our dog on the back seat


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Back in action with the new axle, had to get her all cleaned up.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Back in action with the new axle, had to get her all cleaned up.


Pretty awesome pic man! Congrats on your car as well! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Tbt. She is lifted now


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So it snowed a bit today. Was only a skiff when I showed up for work this morning.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Snow drifting must be fun


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

AUDI EH3 said:


>


Nice Stance!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

One more from difto day lol, shot by Audi_eh3


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

OEM 17" bi-colors Plasti Dipped matte black wrapped with 225/45R17 Blizzak LM-60's. Winter mode: engaged.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks really good! I really like the contrast with the white. I kinda wish my car was white..


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Just messing around with cheesy processing..


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^Doesn't look cheesy to me at all. Only thing I'd do is dodge some of the parts of the car that are drowned in shadows.

I'm no expert by any means...but just my $0.02


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dec 9th & the grass is still green in Canada, Ontario lol.. Das Wagons..


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

These are a lot bigger and heavier than I was expecting lol


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

nelius said:


> These are a lot bigger and heavier than I was expecting lol


I'm not sure why but your hand is creeping me the **** out.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> I'm not sure why but your hand is creeping me the **** out.


Haha geez man I was just using it as size comparison.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

lausch said:


>


Damn dude, killing it! Looks fantastic. I wish I could get my coils to go a bit higher for the winter months.. loving the rally-esque look.



nelius said:


> Haha geez man I was just using it as size comparison.


What if your hands are just tiny?!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

I guess we should all start comparing our hands to our motor mounts to see who truly has a big hand. Cus you know what they say about people with big hands...


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

BeeAlk said:


> Damn dude, killing it! Looks fantastic. I wish I could get my coils to go a bit higher for the winter months...loving the rally-esque look.


Thanks.

I can't imagine rolling on 18's or 19's and/or sitting lower than stock. The Sport suspension is already pretty firm, the 45 series tires unforgiving, and my front bumper rubs on a few speed bumps around town. I don't know how some of you guys do it. I test drove a really nice Ibis white A3, lowered, on 19's before I got this one. I loved the way the car looked, but there was no way I could drive it every day.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

lausch said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I can't imagine rolling on 18's or 19's and/or sitting lower than stock. The Sport suspension is already pretty firm, the 45 series tires unforgiving, and my front bumper rubs on a few speed bumps around town. I don't know how some of you guys do it. I test drove a really nice Ibis white A3, lowered, on 19's before I got this one. I loved the way the car looked, but there was no way I could drive it every day.


During the summer I roll on 18s, pretty damn low too. Even with my front lip I rarely scrape on anything. Thankfully the H&R superlows are awesome absorbers and provide a very nice ride (relative to the height). I have to admit though, raising my car 1" for wintermode with 17" wheels does feel wonderful in the comfort department.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice angle, lausch ^

I am lowered mildly and don't want to go any further because the Unibrace scrapes coming out of my favorit gas station if I don't get the angle right.

Here are the little winter wheels and tires. The summer setup is plus sized so the wheel gap will be less. The car is even dirtier now.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Is that a duct in your fender?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

lausch said:


> Is that a duct in your fender?


It is the OSIR wide fender. Yeah, it is a vent but I don't think it really does anything. My turn signal light is siliconed in there so at least it is visible from the rear quarter.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter said:


> Nice angle, lausch ^
> 
> I am lowered mildly and don't want to go any further because the Unibrace scrapes coming out of my favorit gas station if I don't get the angle right.
> 
> Here are the little winter wheels and tires. The summer setup is plus sized so the wheel gap will be less. The car is even dirtier now.


What size are those wheels/tires? Look like 18s to me. If so, what did you upsize to for your summer setup? I like your ride height, similar to how I want to run, but my coils wont go that high :laugh:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

The winters are 17x7.5 ET50 and the tires are 225/45. In summer, I have 18x8 ET45 and 245/40 tires (will be going to 235/45 after they wear out).


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter said:


> The winters are 17x7.5 ET50 and the tires are 225/45. In summer, I have 18x8 ET45 and 245/40 tires (will be going to 235/45 after they wear out).


Going to 235s because of fitment issues or do they feel sloppy? Got any good pics of your summer setup? I want to leave my current setup behind (stretch, bit of poke) and get something more functional. I always liked the meaty look.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> Going to 235s because of fitment issues or do they feel sloppy? Got any good pics of your summer setup? I want to leave my current setup behind (stretch, bit of poke) and get something more functional. I always liked the meaty look.


edit to what I'm likely going to in the future: 235/40/R18, not 45 sidewall...

I modified my suspension with TT parts, so track width increased 26mm in front and 30mm in back just from the spindles/bearing housings. Otherwise the 245s just barely fit with all of the usual fender tab mods. They poke now, so that's why I want to go down a size. The feel of the wider tires is different - more weight on the steering wheel, better comfort, better grip.

Here is an old pic with 245/35 tires on my summer wheels. This was with stock fenders, so apples to apples. I had a different suspension, but the ride height was pretty close, although the current 245/40 are taller, so they fill the wheel wells better.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Didn't even remember taking this pic until I found it in my files yesterday, so I whipped it up real quick ic:ic:::

DTLA by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

:thumbup: :wave: :beer:


----------



## RevDecay (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

RevDecay said:


>


Nice. Auto-x is fun stuff!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MINI ME!

Shrunk by my buddy Danny! (@danaldson_ on IG)


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> MINI ME!
> 
> Shrunk by my buddy Danny! (@danaldson_ on IG)


lol thats the umpa-lumpa edition


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ponto said:


> MINI ME!
> 
> Shrunk by my buddy Danny! (@danaldson_ on IG)


It looks so funny!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Charlesmt said:


> check out the leading sex toys clearence! Top online casino offers!


Perfect! Got myself a few new things right in time for the holidays :thumbup::beer:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have brand new VSP Type 2s in boxes in my apartment, haven't even taken 3 out of the boxes yet, and I want to go 3-piece for next season. Any opinions on the following?

Type 2's for reference (18x9 et40)









Pokal (new company) GRBO5 (would go gold)









Rotiform VCE (gold again)









CCW LM5t









Also would love to get some BBS RFs or RSs oir Schmidt TH Lines :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

CCWs. That's one of my favorite wheels ever. And I think it fits the A3 very very well.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I love the look of those three piece Rotiform wheels! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Sent out a quote for the Pokal and CCW, already have a quote for the Rotis :thumbup:

EDIT: CCW put out the best price I've seen for a fully custom 3-piece wheel...heavily out in front :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Sent out a quote for the Pokal and CCW, already have a quote for the Rotis :thumbup:
> 
> EDIT: CCW put out the best price I've seen for a fully custom 3-piece wheel...heavily out in front :thumbup:


Would you mind posting the price for the CCW as well as their specs? Thanks!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Sent out a quote for the Pokal and CCW, already have a quote for the Rotis :thumbup:
> 
> EDIT: CCW put out the best price I've seen for a fully custom 3-piece wheel...heavily out in front :thumbup:


Would you be going gold with the CCWs as well?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> Would you mind posting the price for the CCW as well as their specs? Thanks!


I asked for the following:

18x8 et 38 (1 inch lip)
18x9 et 40 (2 inch lip)

Gold Faces, Polished lips, polished hardware.

Got back a quote that is a hair over 3k.



BeeAlk said:


> Would you be going gold with the CCWs as well?


I think so, it would look pretty awesome against the lava grey in my opinion...open to other suggestions. Maybe a tinted clear over brushed?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

I would definitely go with the CCWs! Are you sure you won't want bigger lips though? I would personally so 2 and 3, respectively. Nice lip, but not too crazy


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I asked for the following:
> 
> 18x8 et 38 (1 inch lip)
> 18x9 et 40 (2 inch lip)
> ...


Can you really get a 2" lip with 9" et40?? That would be killer. What would the weight be front/rear?

I think the tinted clear over brushed would look stunning, but I think it might clash with the lava grey if it didn't match just right.. Why not just get the centers done in lava grey? Gold would certainly look really good, but in my opinion it's a far too easy of an option (aka everyone's doing it and it looks good). If you don't care about being different it would be a great way to go.

No matter what though, the Lm5ts will look good.


----------



## bun1t (Aug 12, 2008)

Just picked this up about a month ago to replace my B5 A4 for daily driving duties. It's amazing what wheels, drop and a couple visual mods will do.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^Nice progress so far


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Can you really get a 2" lip with 9" et40?? That would be killer. What would the weight be front/rear?
> 
> I think the tinted clear over brushed would look stunning, but I think it might clash with the lava grey if it didn't match just right.. Why not just get the centers done in lava grey? Gold would certainly look really good, but in my opinion it's a far too easy of an option (aka everyone's doing it and it looks good). If you don't care about being different it would be a great way to go.
> 
> No matter what though, the Lm5ts will look good.


I don't think I'd color match, never been a fan of that look. I may go gold for the first season and I can always get them re-finished. 

I'll likely make the purchase in January after my bonuses come through :thumbup:










Those are "race gold" that CCW provides, wonder what rose gold would look like on Lava Gray.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

VSP is coming out with their 3 piece line VERY soon. Just saying. Keep an eye out bud. The 3-piece version of those Type 2's are very very nice. Makes me want to go back on air. (not really):banghead:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> VSP is coming out with their 3 piece line VERY soon. Just saying. Keep an eye out bud. The 3-piece version of those Type 2's are very very nice. Makes me want to go back on air. (not really):banghead:


I'd be very interested in seeing them, and I'm not 100% sold on getting rid of the type 2s I have now.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I don't think I'd color match, never been a fan of that look. I may go gold for the first season and I can always get them re-finished.
> 
> I'll likely make the purchase in January after my bonuses come through :thumbup:
> 
> ...


These are also the hottness...the gold hardware is so dope with the brushed center


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> These are also the hottness...the gold hardware is so dope with the brushed center


I like that. I just did a gold hardware and chain on a brushed sprocket/hub setup on my motorcycle and it looks great.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I have brand new VSP Type 2s in boxes in my apartment, haven't even taken 3 out of the boxes yet, and I want to go 3-piece for next season. Any opinions on the following?
> 
> Type 2's for reference (18x9 et40)
> 
> ...


Pokal has some killer wheels coming out soon.
I think i will go with them for my next set 
Mainly because they are still faily new and have not flooded the market and because they quality of the wheel seems awesome.
But for price wise for a 3pc i think CCW offeres the lowest price withour sacrificing quality

Here is a few they brought out for our bbq in socal a week or so ago
The owner is a regular at one of our local meets
Not the best quality pic but here you go.
The wheels look great, my buddy got a set got his mk6 gti 









Mk6 GTI


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Mini photo shoot today, Un-edited



















































And my favorites,


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Those wheels look slick on your car.


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

AUDI EH3 said:


> Those wheels look slick on your car.


Thanks man :laugh:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

nelius said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


Merry Christmas!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I asked for the following:
> 
> 18x8 et 38 (1 inch lip)
> 18x9 et 40 (2 inch lip)
> ...


Sweet! That sounds like a pretty good deal!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Dirty girl up on the mountain. Fully loaded with 5 people and all their gear, handled the mountain roads like a champ. 










And a snowy cold morning at the farm.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Parked at my parent's place.. caves in the background


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Dirty girl up on the mountain. Fully loaded with 5 people and all their gear, handled the mountain roads like a champ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BeeAlk said:


> Parked at my parent's place.. caves in the background


Pretty nice places!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> These are also the hottness...the gold hardware is so dope with the brushed center


Gold bolts or Neo-chrome? Too "ricey"? 










Definitely going to grab some new wheels in the new year , a few new body pieces in the spring, and we'll be in business for 2015 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

My first contribution, new RS Grille and new false floor in the trunk  Happy New Years!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Love that floor! Did you do that yourself? ^

Also, it's really nice having a decent camera now


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

nelius said:


> Also, it's really nice having a decent camera now


You have a truly gorgeous setup with your car. Love the wheels, colors, everything.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

nelius said:


> Love that floor! Did you do that yourself? ^


Yes indeed I did, handmade.

Just stained the wood tonight, should have some updated pics tomorrow 

Thanks!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Blinddub said:


> My first contribution, new RS Grille and new false floor in the trunk  Happy New Years!


Pretty nice work man!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Blinddub said:


> Yes indeed I did, handmade.
> 
> Just stained the wood tonight, should have some updated pics tomorrow
> 
> Thanks!


Yea I really like the design with leaving some room in between, I haven't seen that look before. Do you just wing it with no spare each time you drive? Haha



BeeAlk said:


> You have a truly gorgeous setup with your car. Love the wheels, colors, everything.


Thanks man! It's too bad my coils are maxed out in front..


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty nice work man!


Thanks a bunch!



nelius said:


> Yea I really like the design with leaving some room in between, I haven't seen that look before. Do you just wing it with no spare each time you drive? Haha


Thanks, I like how it turned out... it was the first time I tried building something like this, i've had a BUNCH of different trunk layouts and this may be my favorite.

And yeah, I pay for that roadside service on my insurance for a reason, lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

More snow up north!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

nelius said:


>


I've always liked those wheels. Looks good!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Ponto said:


> More snow up north!


Sweet shot!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Sweet shot!


+1


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

JRutter said:


> I've always liked those wheels. Looks good!


Thank you!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Sweet shot!





BETOGLI said:


> +1


Thanks guys! 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

With snow comes responsibility.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


>


My next car will have four rings *and* four wheel drive. #quattroenvy


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ponto said:


> With snow comes responsibility.


Pretty nice video!


----------



## A38P20T (Oct 21, 2014)

Blacked out my grille and foglight surrounds. Painted the antenna black too. Color matched the parking lights. Probably painting the wheels black soon.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

A38P20T said:


> Blacked out my grille and foglight surrounds. Painted the antenna black too. Color matched the parking lights. Probably painting the wheels black soon.


It looks pretty nice man! Congrats!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Audi_eh3 Having some fun in the snow the other night as well!!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

^^^ We're finally supposed to get some snow tomorrow!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> ^^^ We're finally supposed to get some snow tomorrow!


We got a bit down here. Didn't drive my car though. Lots of drivers need to stay home in these areas.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> We got a bit down here. Didn't drive my car though. Lots of drivers need to stay home in these areas.


**** man, no kidding! I left an hour late this morning to avoid the 9am rush in the snow.. seems like everyone else in the state did the same thing. My 30 minute commute took 90 minutes. People have no idea how to drive in snow, I just don't get it. There was only about an inch on the ground at the time too. Although, a lot of people here are trying to drive on bald tires, so..


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


>


What size spacers are you running? There's no way audi makes factory wheels that flush


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

My next car will have four rings* and* four wheel drive. Until then, these Blizzaks are freakin' awesome in the snow.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

nelius said:


> What size spacers are you running? There's no way audi makes factory wheels that flush


12mm up front, 15mm in the rear. I think rear would be perfect with 17mm, but I don't feel like dropping the coin for 10 more lug bolts and spacers for just 2mm :facepalm:



lausch said:


>


Such a good look, hot damn.


Here's a couple more from today's dusting:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

nelius said:


> What size spacers are you running? There's no way audi makes factory wheels that flush





BeeAlk said:


> 12mm up front, 15mm in the rear. I think rear would be perfect with 17mm, but I don't feel like dropping the coin for 10 more lug bolts and spacers for just 2mm.


nelius, I'm running the same wheels as BeeAlk (17 x 7.5 ET56) Plasti Dipped black with 10mm up front and 17.5mm rear. I'd like to go 20mm rear (and I know it's possible). BeeAlk, do you think the fronts could handle 15mm on an OEM Sport suspension? Maybe we could work out a trade? My 17.5mm for your 15mm.












BeeAlk said:


> Such a good look, hot damn.


That's high praise. The best part? Only $22.23 and reversible.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

lausch said:


> nelius, I'm running the same wheels as BeeAlk (17 x 7.5 ET56) with 10mm up front and 17.5mm rear. I'd like to go 20mm rear (and I know it's possible). BeeAlk, do you think the fronts could handle 15mm on an OEM Sport suspension? Maybe we could work out a trade? My 17.5mm for your 15mm.
> .


I don't see why it shouldn't be to handle 15mm spacers. My friend has them on his B7 A4 with OEM suspension.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

lausch said:


> nelius, I'm running the same wheels as BeeAlk (17 x 7.5 ET56) Plasti Dipped black with 10mm up front and 17.5mm rear. I'd like to go 20mm rear (and I know it's possible). BeeAlk, do you think the fronts could handle 15mm on an OEM Sport suspension? Maybe we could work out a trade? My 17.5mm for your 15mm.


I think 15mm would def work on the front with sport suspension. I have a good bit of room and I'm much lower. If you wanna do a trade I'm down for it! PM me:thumbup:


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> I think 15mm would def work on the front with sport suspension. I have a good bit of room and I'm much lower. If you wanna do a trade I'm down for it! PM me:thumbup:


Yup, should be fine. I'm running 15mm up front and 17.5 rear on stock et56 wheels. First season in the snow, and so far so good. Quattro and snows is a winning combo!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Not enough snow fall yet.. lol..


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Guys, it's a miracle. A facelifted 3.2!!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

nelius said:


> Guys, it's a miracle. A facelifted 3.2!!


It is the 6MT S4 Avant of the A3 world! Did you meet whoever is driving it?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

JRutter said:


> It is the 6MT S4 Avant of the A3 world! Did you meet whoever is driving it?


The funny thing is that I saw the woman driving on the road and we ended up driving to the same apartment complex (my brother's).


----------



## dslrjunky (Jan 18, 2015)

*new to audi*



new to audi and basically clueless with cars, I got it for the appeal of hatchbacks to me.. looking into dipping the wheels, what brand should I look for?


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

dslrjunky said:


> new to audi and basically clueless with cars, I got it for the appeal of hatchbacks to me.. looking into dipping the wheels, what brand should I look for?


Welcome.

Plasti Dip. Lots of great tips [and product] at www.dipyourcar.com. I have dipped my grille, wheels, exhaust tips, and rear license plate holder.

<a href='http://i.imgur.com/tCRugqk' title=''><img src='http://i.imgur.com/tCRugqk.jpg' alt='' title='Hosted by imgur.com' /></a>


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

lausch said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Plasti Dip. Lots of great tips [and product] at www.dipyourcar.com. I have dipped my grille, wheels, exhaust tips, and rear license plate holder.


Good work - looks great! I'm going to dip my wheels and grille this spring.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

lausch said:


> exhaust tips.


Does that hold up pretty well? I considered it, but the Neuspeed tips that I have now are single wall and get hot enough that the valence has melted a little.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ugh please let plasti dip die. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

JRutter said:


> Does that hold up pretty well?


It's held up extremely well on my OEM 2.0T dual tips. Even after several hundreds miles long road trips and a few winter storms (i.e. sand, salt). No discoloration, no bubbling.



Ponto said:


> Ugh please let plasti dip die.


Ponto, what's your objection to a low cost, reversible alternative to paint? Perhaps you're just not looking at the right projects. There are a lot of bad Plasti Dip jobs out there, but you'd be hard pressed to tell that my grille, wheels, and exhaust tips are dip and not paint.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> It's held up extremely well on my OEM 2.0T dual tips. Even after several hundreds miles long road trips and a few winter storms (i.e. sand, salt). No discoloration, no bubbling.
> 
> 
> 
> Ponto, what's your objection to a low cost, reversible alternative to paint? Perhaps you're just not looking at the right projects. There are a lot of bad Plasti Dip jobs out there, but you'd be hard pressed to tell that my grille, wheels, and exhaust tips are dip and not paint.


That's just it. So many ****ty jobs and ****ty colours and everyone and their cats doing it. Have you reversed anything you plasti dipped yet? Lol 

Subi in my parking lot had a pd job that yes did look ok. Until he tried to take it off. Just a nightmare. 

I dunno not a fan of the uber cheap let's just spray stuff black. Yes in the right use it can look decent. Just not my cup of tea is all. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Like I said, 



lausch said:


> ...you'd be hard pressed to tell that my grille, wheels, and exhaust tips are dip and not paint.


YMMV.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi :wave:

OCBoden2 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Little group drift action lol. 










Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> That's just it. So many ****ty jobs and ****ty colours and everyone and their cats doing it. Have you reversed anything you plasti dipped yet? Lol
> 
> Subi in my parking lot had a pd job that yes did look ok. Until he tried to take it off. Just a nightmare.
> 
> ...


This post makes me feel some type of way....just wait till you see what I'm doing in April :beer:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> This post makes me feel some type of way....just wait till you see what I'm doing in April :beer:


Ponto's hate game is strong. Hating plasti dip because there are a lot of people doing ****ty stuff with it is like hating paint because a lot of people do ****ty things with Krylon cans. People will take good products and do ****ty things with them no matter what. Plasti dip has been around for a looooong time and it has proven itself in many ways.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Ponto's hate game is strong. Hating plasti dip because there are a lot of people doing ****ty stuff with it is like hating paint because a lot of people do ****ty things with Krylon cans. People will take good products and do ****ty things with them no matter what. Plasti dip has been around for a looooong time and it has proven itself in many ways.


I don't take his hate to heart, because Ryan also gives a lot of love to member's builds. Plastidip has been abused; but when you have a good installer (my full car is actually a different blend than straight up dip) and a driver with a vision beyond blaze orange and cut springs you can actually yield some lovely results. :thumbup:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I don't take his hate to heart, because Ryan also gives a lot of love to member's builds. Plastidip has been abused; but when you have a good installer (my full car is actually a different blend than straight up dip) and a driver with a vision beyond blaze orange and cut springs you can actually yield some lovely results. :thumbup:


I don't take Ponto seriously because Canadian :laugh::wave:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

crew219 said:


> I don't take Ponto seriously because Canadian :laugh::wave:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I don't take his hate to heart, because Ryan also gives a lot of love to member's builds. Plastidip has been abused; but when you have a good installer (my full car is actually a different blend than straight up dip) and a driver with a vision beyond blaze orange and cut springs you can actually yield some lovely results. :thumbup:





crew219 said:


> I don't take Ponto seriously because Canadian :laugh::wave:





krazyboi said:


>


I didn't mean to make Ponto out to seem like a bad guy. Pretty sure we would all say we love the guy if he weren't Canadian.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Haha oh it's all good boys. Just my opinion! Doesn't mean your cars don't look good. Never said that. 😘

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Up over the Rockies! 



Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

I still miss mine.


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

^^^ What FMIC are you running? And do you need to ditch the fog grilles for fitment or did you just want to expose your couplers?


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> ^^^ What FMIC are you running? And do you need to ditch the fog grilles for fitment or did you just want to expose your couplers?


It's a godspeed twincooler. Came off my MKV gti. I had to do a small amount of trimming to fit the hoses. I plan on trimming the fog grills to fit. Just have been lazy.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Missing summer mode..  bahhhhhhh


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Beautiful car:thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

cookboy said:


> Beautiful car:thumbup:


Thanks.. :wave:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Love that shot Beealk.

Road tripped it up again, had some fun driving this time... aka ****ty weather. 

Before leaving the office, bit of a snow storm started. 










Such viability

[video]http://scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xfa1/t50.2886-16/10976474_884286774927262_294852525_n.mp4[/video]

Highway was iced over, covered in slush... whilst it was raining, fun times! Thankfully the highway was dead so I could still motor lol. 










But when you get boarding conditions like this.... It's totally worth the 9+ hours of driving!


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Was up in Ocean City this weekend for a very cold, very windy mini-vacay.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Blinddub said:


> Was up in Ocean City this weekend for a very cold, very windy mini-vacay.


I don't see any snow. Thus can't be cold. You sir are a liar. Lol 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Ponto said:


> I don't see any snow. Thus can't be cold. You sir are a liar. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


haha, it snowed the very next day!

Pic for Proof:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Blinddub said:


> haha, it snowed the very next day!
> 
> Pic for Proof:


That's more like it. :laugh:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Ponto said:


> That's more like it. :laugh:


haha, I aims to please


----------



## savs9two (Jan 16, 2014)

Loving the winter 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarch (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's a shot of mine. Just picked it up this week. So far it has H&R coils & sway bars, adjustable end links, Hawk ceramic pads, drilled and slotted rotors. gone into the shop today for the chain tensioner upgrade, a tune, and some small work. Can't wait for wheels and summer. Once I get the car back and the paint corrected I'll take some real shots with my Nikon D5300.


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

jmarch said:


> Here's a shot of mine. Just picked it up this week. So far it has H&R coils & sway bars, adjustable end links, Hawk ceramic pads, drilled and slotted rotors. gone into the shop today for the chain tensioner upgrade, a tune, and some small work. Can't wait for wheels and summer. Once I get the car back and the paint corrected I'll take some real shots with my Nikon D5300.




Is that a maritimer I spot? 

Looking good


----------



## galanot (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## jmarch (Apr 17, 2012)

AUDI EH3 said:


> Is that a maritimer I spot?
> 
> Looking good


You got it. From Nova Scotia to Newfoundland. Hah! Car's in at Kraftwerx today to get lots of work done. Can't wait to get it back. :thumbup:
Who's this? you from around here?


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

jmarch said:


> You got it. From Nova Scotia to Newfoundland. Hah! Car's in at Kraftwerx today to get lots of work done. Can't wait to get it back.
> Who's this? you from around here?


Grew up outside Halifax, now live in 'Berta. Recongized the temp license plate. I think I saw the Kijiji ad for that car a few weeks ago. Was it from sackville?


----------



## jmarch (Apr 17, 2012)

AUDI EH3 said:


> Grew up outside Halifax, now live in 'Berta. Recongized the temp license plate. I think I saw the Kijiji ad for that car a few weeks ago. Was it from sackville?[/QUOTEI picked up the car in Halifax. It was on kijiji. Really good find.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Photo taken by zcspec


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

ceese said:


> Photo taken by zcspec


Clean! That Maserati looks good too I always see it around


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

nelius said:


> Clean! That Maserati looks good too I always see it around


That Maserati was the subject of a five minute I want it discussion. I do my best to avoid driving past the Ferrari dealer in Cap Hill, they always have a different Maserati coup sitting in the window.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

^ Looks great, ceese!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ceese - big fan of your car for a long time.. great pic!

I went into work for a few hours over the weekend. Didn't even know it was supposed to snow.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> ^ Looks great, ceese!


Thanks JR.

Every time I get ready to sell my car because of it's current issues, I go and test drive some things then get back into my car to head home and think about it. The moment I pull out onto the street, I think to myself that I love the 3.2 and there is nothing out there that I like better. When I have time I'm going to have to leave it at Queen City and see if the caster issue is fixable and how much it's going to cost.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Rarely this clean in the summer let alone in this sh!t... keeping the Rocky Mounts on for visibility.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

kharma said:


> Rarely this clean in the summer let alone in this sh!t... keeping the Rocky Mounts on for visibility.


Snow I'm so jealous - I'd gladly need to wash my car.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Snow I'm so jealous - I'd gladly need to wash my car.


Ouch....


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Ouch....


Well, I'm currently unemployed - guess it's time to go visit Alberta.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Well, I'm currently unemployed - guess it's time to go visit Alberta.


Well actually this was even closer to you, Big White and Silverstar by Kelowna. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2014)

Here is my 2011 A3 Sportline. I just put new wheels on but don't have the pics yet. Monday it goes in for a full Vinyl wrap. I know this is not everyone's cup of tea but I enjoy it and it serves it's purpose. The car is equipped with all Ground Zero products with exception of the head unit. It has 2 15" subs, 6 sets of 6.5s, 3 sets of compression tweeters, 2 4000 watt mono Amps, 3 4channel amps, 4 extra batteries a whole lot of wire and sound deadener.








As it sits now
















C pillar wall:








Amp rack and pump display


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nice, so you're saying you can give famiry purchase pricing?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2014)

krazyboi said:


> Nice, so you're saying you can give famiry purchase pricing?


I certainly can. You give me a budget and your location and we could go from there.


----------



## Mibraab (Jan 11, 2015)

kharma said:


> Rarely this clean in the summer let alone in this sh!t... keeping the Rocky Mounts on for visibility.


kharma, I just picked up a lava grey recently and your set up looks perfect fit for me. How/what are you lowered on and are those the factory 17s? I also need a roof rack. What base system is that? Keep up the good work!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

nelius said:


>


nelius, what wheels are these? OEM? Size? Did they originally have a larger center cap? I love the look, color, and exposed lug bolts.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

lausch said:


> nelius, what wheels are these? OEM? Size? Did they originally have a larger center cap? I love the look, color, and exposed lug bolts.


Thanks! They are OEM, from an ultrasport B6 A4. They are 18x8 et 43. They did have the typical larger audi center caps which I can't stand, so I decided to take them off, get the small center caps and lug bolt covers. Then I painted them this color


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Mibraab said:


> kharma, I just picked up a lava grey recently and your set up looks perfect fit for me. How/what are you lowered on and are those the factory 17s? I also need a roof rack. What base system is that? Keep up the good work!


Thanks. Rack is Thule Rapid Aero bars, 480R feet, 1417 fit kit, 870XT fairing. It's lowered on VW Racing Golf R springs (VWRPA016), stock dampers & stock 17s for winter. I prefer summer.


----------



## Mibraab (Jan 11, 2015)

kharma said:


> Thanks. Rack is Thule Rapid Aero bars, 480R feet, 1417 fit kit, 870XT fairing. It's lowered on VW Racing Golf R springs (VWRPA016), stock dampers & stock 17s for winter. I prefer summer.


Thanks for the info! That is the exact summer set up I was thinking too. Looks great summer and winter. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

shade by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> shade by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


Yellow tint on is something that I typically hate on headlights but it looks awesome on your your red.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

ceese said:


> Yellow tint on is something that I typically hate on headlights but it looks awesome on your your red.


Thank you eace: I agree. I was on the fence before I decided on them. But I'm very pleased with the outcome :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well first round of film... Shot with my dad's 1973 Pentax ES2, 1.4/50mm Lens - Little underexposed and scan of the negative wasn't sure high quality but overall I am happy. Has quite a different feel, guess the film was almost 10 years expired haha.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Well first round of film... Shot with my dad's 1973 Pentax ES2, 1.4/50mm Lens - Little underexposed and scan of the negative wasn't sure high quality but overall I am happy. Has quite a different feel, guess the film was almost 10 years expired haha.


strange shape. I can only remember round


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> strange shape. I can only remember round


You're a strange shape.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

More Film!

Old is New by Das Ponto, on Flickr

Das Booty by Das Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto, I've said this before but I'll say it again, I love your fat tips.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Das Missing Tow Hook Cover.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Ponto, I've said this before but I'll say it again, I love your fat tips.


hehe thanks. 



lausch said:


> Das Missing Tow Hook Cover.


Yeaa the struggle is real. Lost one in the great drifto fun time of 2012 on the last A3... this one didn't have one when I got the car.


----------



## a3heaven (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

a3heaven said:


>


The tire tracks in this picture are an optical illusion.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

sidefit by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

shadeangle by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## shaner3721 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> sidefit by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr
> 
> shadeangle by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


Killing it, as usual, ultimatetaba!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

shaner3721 said:


> Killing it, as usual, ultimatetaba!


Haha, thanks a lot man! :beer:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm getting real sick of this ****.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> I'm getting real sick of this ****.


Head on down to Seattle it was 69 degrees and sunny here yesterday and it's supposed to be almost 70 today.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

ceese said:


> Head on down to Seattle it was 69 degrees and sunny here yesterday and it's supposed to be almost 70 today.


It's funny because Seattle is technically north of Wilmington by a few degrees latitude. You guys are just lucky to be a part of that wonderful subtropical PNW climate. A couple months back I was actually pretty close to relocating to Seattle. My GF was going to sell her soul to Amazon but eventually came to her senses. Now I've decided to take on a new job here in Delaware, further securing my stay here :thumbdown:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Finally able to wash the dirty whore


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Finally able to wash the dirty whore


you still have battery drain?


----------



## emgee420 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Tcardio said:


> you still have battery drain?


Yup. Kinda gave up this winter to figure it out. At least the temp is getting warmer so I can spend more time diagnosing.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Yup. Kinda gave up this winter to figure it out. At least the temp is getting warmer so I can spend more time diagnosing.


i pmed you so maybe you have an answer


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

emgee420 said:


>


Mmmmmmm roof rails


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

nice pics guys.

Over here we don't have snow. But the eartquake season just opened


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> nice pics guys.
> 
> Over here we don't have snow. But the eartquake season just opened


Make sure you take pics when your car is covered in rubble!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> Make sure you take pics when your car is covered in rubble!



LOL



edit: 3 hours after posting this the first eartquake struck  4.9° at 42km south from Camiña (Tarapaca/Iquique) http://www.sismologia.cl/ umpkin:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

haven't driven it in a month


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Boom more pictures from Das Pentax!!

Doc We've gone Back by Das Ponto, on Flickr

Dat Stitch by Das Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

nelius said:


>


WTB Ultrasport wheels like above. Anyone?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

lausch said:


> WTB Ultrasport wheels like above. Anyone?


Thanks for not caring about me 

On a serious note, I've only seen one other A3 with ultrasports so probably not on here. Craigslist is best. Also worth searching for ppl selling Ultrasport A4s with aftermarket wheels. Ya never know


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

nelius said:


> Thanks for not caring about me.


I cared about you just a few days ago...



lausch said:


> nelius, what wheels are these? OEM? Size? Did they originally have a larger center cap? I love the look, color, and exposed lug bolts.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

nelius said:


> haven't driven it in a month


fuggg... how's everything with the car? The crack was fixed? the t-case swapped?

last thing I read was that the replacement was incorrect. did you get the correct parT?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

lausch said:


> I cared about you just a few days ago...


Cared for Ya back!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> fuggg... how's everything with the car? The crack was fixed? the t-case swapped?
> 
> last thing I read was that the replacement was incorrect. did you get the correct parT?


There's a small coolant leak but no sign for a crack in the engine block so that's good. The rest has gotten ridiculous.. The incorrect replacement was ordered from the Audi stealership parts department. Still no explanation on how it can be a different size with the same part number. They said my version is not available in the US and it will take 2 weeks and $2400 to ship from Germany. My mechanic checked the nearest junkyard and they had a used t-case with 30k miles for $1400 so he ordered that. A week later, and they send the rear differential. No other junkyard sells t-case separate from transmission. Still waiting on word whether the original junkyard actually has the t-case or not..


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

nelius said:


> There's a small coolant leak but no sign for a crack in the engine block so that's good. The rest has gotten ridiculous.. The incorrect replacement was ordered from the Audi stealership parts department. Still no explanation on how it can be a different size with the same part number. They said my version is not available in the US and it will take 2 weeks and $2400 to ship from Germany. My mechanic checked the nearest junkyard and they had a used t-case with 30k miles for $1400 so he ordered that. A week later, and they send the rear differential. No other junkyard sells t-case separate from transmission. Still waiting on word whether the original junkyard actually has the t-case or not..



maybe get the whole dsg with the us spec transfer.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> maybe get the whole dsg with the us spec transfer.


That'll be the last resort. I'm going to explore all possible options before spending an extra 2k on a part that still works.


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

Summer wheels are on.

Picked up some used 19-inch BBS CHs. They're legit - correct stampings, PFS rings, correct size/offset - but a previous owner painted them grey for some reason. They came with the red/gold caps only. Black/silver caps have been ordered.

Ride height is uneven. I put the front coils the rest of the way down after I took this photo, but even so, it looks like I'll have to raise the rears a bit.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

eh said:


> Summer wheels are on.
> 
> Picked up some used 19-inch BBS CHs. They're legit - correct stampings, PFS rings, correct size/offset - but a previous owner painted them grey for some reason. They came with the red/gold caps only. Black/silver caps have been ordered.
> 
> Ride height is uneven. I put the front coils the rest of the way down after I took this photo, but even so, it looks like I'll have to raise the rears a bit.


What could do you have? My STs are the same way


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

nelius said:


> What could do you have? My STs are the same way


I have ST coil-overs. :laugh:

It's funny, my wife has them on her TT, and it's the opposite problem. She wants to remove the perches in the rear and adjust the front to match.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

eh said:


> I have ST coil-overs. :laugh:
> 
> It's funny, my wife has them on her TT, and it's the opposite problem. She wants to remove the perches in the rear and adjust the front to match.


Adjusting the rears are such a pain in the arse!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

eh said:


> Summer wheels are on.
> 
> Picked up some used 19-inch BBS CHs. They're legit - correct stampings, PFS rings, correct size/offset - but a previous owner painted them grey for some reason. They came with the red/gold caps only. Black/silver caps have been ordered.
> 
> Ride height is uneven. I put the front coils the rest of the way down after I took this photo, but even so, it looks like I'll have to raise the rears a bit.


I personally like the red/gold as the contrast to the rest of your vehicle! Instead of adjusting those coilovers...just get on air :thumbup:


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I personally like the red/gold as the contrast to the rest of your vehicle! Instead of adjusting those coilovers...just get on air :thumbup:


I'm still not sure about them.

It's a beater that I purchased cheap from a wholesaler friend of mine. It was owned by an Audi dealer for 8-ish years. At 9 years old and 230,000 km on the odometer, air ride would probably cost more than the car is worth. :laugh:

I Photoshopped the caps black and silver just to see:


----------



## shaner3721 (Jul 6, 2011)

eh said:


> I'm still not sure about them.
> 
> It's a beater that I purchased cheap from a wholesaler friend of mine. It was owned by an Audi dealer for 8-ish years. At 9 years old and 230,000 km on the odometer, air ride would probably cost more than the car is worth. :laugh:
> 
> I Photoshopped the caps black and silver just to see:


Looks good either way! What's the width and offset on those? Also, any rubbing and what st coils do you have?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

eh said:


>


That looks really good! Reminds me so much of your original setup! :heart::heart: Your car was my original inspiration and was my wallpaper for the longest time.


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

shaner3721 said:


> Looks good either way! What's the width and offset on those? Also, any rubbing and what st coils do you have?


19x8 ET50, which is pretty conservative. My wife's TT is getting the poke and stretch treatment – it's a weekend car that doesn't have to see Toronto roads on a daily basis.

It's just the regular ST coil-over kit for A3 3.2 quattro. They're basically KW V1s. No rubbing at all.

I had a '07 A3 2.0T between 2006-2010 with basically the same setup (a little bit lower) and it never rubbed:


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

Ultimatetaba said:


> That looks really good! Reminds me so much of your original setup! :heart::heart: Your car was my original inspiration and was my wallpaper for the longest time.


Thanks man. I was actually looking at pictures of your car last week because I remembered you had Diamond Black CKs at one point.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

eh said:


> Thanks man. I was actually looking at pictures of your car last week because I remembered you had Diamond Black CKs at one point.


Ahhh..yes indeed!

Euromedian shoot 4 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

^oldies?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

^^^ nice pic


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a few cosmetic plans for it this year which I'm really looking forward to. 

Here is where she stands as of today


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking good PB. I want your wheels! :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

mkim said:


> ^oldies?


Miss you :heart:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

mkim said:


> ^oldies?


me too:heart:


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## shaner3721 (Jul 6, 2011)

Love the mountains!


----------



## paulpooted (May 29, 2011)

Buddy took this iphone pic today thought it turned out nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

That S line by Das Ponto, on Flickr

Last few days of winter mode. 

Winter Mode by Das Ponto, on Flickr

The Rings by Das Ponto, on Flickr

Bootylicious by Das Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Nice Ponto. I do love that box.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Life away from my A3 ain't so bad..


----------



## fefyfo (Mar 27, 2014)

Last few days of winter mode. 

Winter Mode by Das Ponto, on Flickr

Great looking car Ponto. :thumbup:


----------



## Rathroe (Dec 13, 2011)

Its very dirty but the new suspension installed. I need to do rear brakes and clutch.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Can I play too?

























-Mici-


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Looking great as usual Mici


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

figured I'd do a little video whoring. Because freeway pulls are always fun : )
https://vimeo.com/123168910


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

mkim said:


>


That's one happy A3 family


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> I have a few cosmetic plans for it this year which I'm really looking forward to.
> 
> Here is where she stands as of today


BeeAlk,

I really enjoy the look of your car. Nice and clean, love the wheels (what are they?) and suspension setup. The Votex is just in the front, right ? Thanks.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Bronco said:


> That's one happy A3 family


one's in vegas
one's in Korea
one's not in an audi anymore
one's a moderator 
and one's missing


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Bronco said:


> BeeAlk,
> 
> I really enjoy the look of your car. Nice and clean, love the wheels (what are they?) and suspension setup. The Votex is just in the front, right ? Thanks.


Thanks man!

Wheels are Miro 111s. And yes just the votex lip.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Went for a night cruise.. Miss driving low..


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Couple quick ones from this past weekend at XS Carnight

XS10 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

XS11 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## veedubnoodle (Feb 9, 2010)

My motor sitting at Dubshed at the weekend


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Saw this sweet ride with shiny hub caps today. Can't believe the truck pulled in next to him ( well I can actually ).










How's this for a selfie?


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

^ Nice!


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

Still have my winter shoes on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter said:


> Saw this sweet ride with shiny hub caps today. Can't believe the truck pulled in next to him ( well I can actually ).


I'm a sucker for speedsters. I haven't seen one with a hard top like that before though.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> I have a few cosmetic plans for it this year which I'm really looking forward to.
> 
> Here is where she stands as of today


very clean style and well stanced. Approved


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

New rear tires, new center caps, hello spring!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Summer mode: engaged.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Few of the "best of" cars from a meet I went to over the weekend. The hub-cap jetta (Passat maybe?) was off putting haha :laugh:


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

I want those type 2's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

downsouthdub said:


> I want those type 2's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love them so far, lots of friendly comments and waves while I've been driving. Just need to sort out the rear fitment. Can't decide if it needs a 5-8mm spacer to be "flush", or a cut in the fender to help it tuck in. Currently running 205/40s on them.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## jDUB_firstLady (Sep 6, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> I have a few cosmetic plans for it this year which I'm really looking forward to.
> 
> Here is where she stands as of today


what kind of headlights are these? one of mine are cracked and I'm looking for nice replacements..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jDUB_firstLady said:


> what kind of headlights are these? one of mine are cracked and I'm looking for nice replacements..


Those are oem Bixenons.
Sent from my Igloo


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Thirsty VR6s


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Those are oem Bixenons.


I'm going to have to disagree Ponto. Those look like halogens.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jDUB_firstLady said:


> what kind of headlights are these? one of mine are cracked and I'm looking for nice replacements..





lausch said:


> I'm going to have to disagree Ponto. Those look like halogens.


I **** you're right. Looked on my Phone. My bad. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## lpanis (Mar 7, 2015)

#hadtoputhemon


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Did some photos with a friend last night, here is a few he gave me. I did indeed shoot my film again - but naturally a few days til I get it developed haha 

Parked by Das Ponto, on Flickr

Under the light by Das Ponto, on Flickr

The black beauty by Das Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

lpanis said:


> #hadtoputhemon


Hey, another stormtrooper. Are those 19s?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## lpanis (Mar 7, 2015)

JRutter said:


> Hey, another stormtrooper. Are those 19s?


Yes. Vmr 710 19x8.5 45 offset. 225/35r19 stretched . they should make special stormtrooper stickers for us.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Greddy87 said:


>


Those wheels


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

ceese said:


> Those wheels


Haha.. Thanks man..! PTA to polish.. 2hrs of my life wasted after every wash :thumbdown: lol..


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

louiekaps said:


>


Looking sharp as always


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

little shoot with some VAG friends


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

nelius said:


> little shoot with some VAG friends


Sweet. My S4 Avus wheels are growing on me daily, but nelius, your anthracite USP wheels are by far my favorite OEM+ wheel. There aren't too many aftermarket wheels I like better either.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

nelius said:


> Thirsty VR6s


Dat r32 :heart::heart:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

lausch said:


> Sweet. My S4 Avus wheels are growing on me daily, but nelius, your anthracite USP wheels are by far my favorite OEM+ wheel. There aren't too many aftermarket wheels I like better either.


thanks for the kind words lausch! It makes every hour of work I put into them worth it. lol i have been trying to find the actual RS6 wheel that looks like mine but is 8.5 wide


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Weather is finally looking good in the PNW, so naturally, car wash.


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

What center cap are you using? I believe the ones that came on those wheels was the large ones that cover the lugs and all. I like your method much better.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

vms150 said:


> What center cap are you using? I believe the ones that came on those wheels was the large ones that cover the lugs and all. I like your method much better.


Pretty sure nelius is doing the same thing I am, smaller Audi center cap with lug bolt covers. I installed the center caps and covers from my OEM 17" bi-color wheels.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Lausch is on point. Much cleaner look


----------



## XSUMZX (Sep 2, 2007)

:wave: hi.
In progress.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Got the A3 Detailed & Then Photo Shoot..


----------



## jmarch (Apr 17, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> Got the A3 Detailed & Then Photo Shoot..


This, ladies and gentlemen, is winning.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

jmarch said:


> This, ladies and gentlemen, is winning.


Thank you sir, you're far too kind.. :wave:


----------



## 98kellrs (Apr 17, 2015)

Out for a cruise yesterday, good times!


----------



## cody.eich (Mar 22, 2015)

Current state. Just installed wheels and coilovers.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

98kellrs said:


> Out for a cruise yesterday, good times!


That is a fantastic photo. Audi catalogue worthy.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

ugh I wish my bumper didn't have corner lights..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

nelius said:


> ugh I wish my bumper didn't have corner lights..


Paint match em! 



Sent from my Igloo


----------



## emgee420 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

emgee420 said:


>


for a split second I thought that was a two tone paint job haha


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

nelius said:


> for a split second I thought that was a two tone paint job haha


X2


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

nelius said:


> for a split second I thought that was a two tone paint job haha


doesn't look too bad if it was. guess we'd have to see it in light


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Guess I need to do pictures...

Clay bar and full 2 stage polish completed yesterday - took two of us about 3 hours.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

you missed a spot


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Goldie has been lowered on ST coilovers - she looks the way I was hoping for


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> you missed a spot


:sly:

Naw bumpers just haggard. 

LIKE YER FACE


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Guess I need to do pictures...
> 
> Clay bar and full 2 stage polish completed yesterday - took two of us about 3 hours.


that's some shine...I can see a ding in the garaged car LOL


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> that's some shine...I can see a ding in the garaged car LOL


Fooled you!!

Sigh that ding is in my rear passenger door, just haven't got around to getting some paintless dent removal done... 


Maybe when I finally buck up and respray the entire front end. And rear bumper... .


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Fooled you!!
> 
> Sigh that ding is in my rear passenger door, just haven't got around to getting some paintless dent removal done...
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat I need to reapray both bumpers and have several dings on my doors.. No to mention a huge rock chip. Yet all I end up spending my money on are mods that are completely unrelated to that. Haha


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

nelius said:


> I'm in the same boat I need to reapray both bumpers and have several dings on my doors.. No to mention a huge rock chip. Yet all I end up spending my money on are mods that are completely unrelated to that. Haha


Yeah my prelim quote for front end respray up here was 2500-3000. :sly:


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Ponto said:


> Yeah my prelim quote for front end respray up here was 2500-3000. :sly:


Damn! I'll do it for $1800, but you will have to drive it to Denver, Colorado. Haha
I am in the same boat as you guy I need to re-paint both my bumpers. Mountain driving can be hard on a front bumper.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow sounds like we need a paint party


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

i'm in serious need of coilovers!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

jumalian said:


> i'm in serious need of coilovers!


car looks great and love the wheels but that offset doesn't leave you much to lower unless you change your camber


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

jumalian said:


> i'm in serious need of coilovers!





Tcardio said:


> car looks great and love the wheels but that offset doesn't leave you much to lower unless you change your camber



ECS Tuning has STs on sale:

<http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/News/Audi_8P_A3_FWD_ST_Coilovers_Sway_Bars_Lowering_Performance_Handling_2006_2007_2008_2009_2010_2011_2012_2013/>


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

Tcardio said:


> car looks great and love the wheels but that offset doesn't leave you much to lower unless you change your camber


i was afraid of that. i wish there was a way to rid of the gap in the front w/o compromising the rear…without it looking ridiculous! will "rolling" the rear fenders help? i'd hate to mess w/ the camber.

and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Damn! I'll do it for $1800, but you will have to drive it to Denver, Colorado. Haha
> I am in the same boat as you guy I need to re-paint both my bumpers. Mountain driving can be hard on a front bumper.


Miss this post. I'd drive to Denver. Lol

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

Dirty '06 A3 3.2 quattro... now with 235,000 km (146,000 miles):


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

eh said:


> Dirty '06 A3 3.2 quattro... now with 235,000 km (146,000 miles):


Car looks great man! Love it. [up]


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

eh said:


> Dirty '06 A3 3.2 quattro... now with 235,000 km (146,000 miles):


Dang getting some distance on that girl!!! 

Oh and obligatory spring picture in Alberta.

May 6th. 










All melted and green again already but still lol :sly:


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Dang getting some distance on that girl!!


Yup. My wife's 5-years-older TT has 65,000 fewer kms, but it spends most of its time in the underground collecting dust. Also, it hasn't seen winter in 8 or 9 years.



Ponto said:


> Oh and obligatory spring picture in Alberta.
> 
> May 6th.
> 
> ...


And I thought our winter was bad this year...


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

eh said:


> Dirty '06 A3 3.2 quattro... now with 235,000 km (146,000 miles):





Ponto said:


> Dang getting some distance on that girl!!!



i got about 142K miles on mine…and it's an 07!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jumalian said:


> i got about 142K miles on mine…and it's an 07!


I just hit 100k miles on my 07....

Shame really... My last 07 died at 35k miles lol

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

jumalian said:


> i got about 142K miles on mine…and it's an 07!


Yes, but you live in Arizona, so it doesn't count. Your A3 doesn't have to take a salt and slush bath for 4-5 months every year.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

eh said:


> Yes, but you live in Arizona, so it doesn't count. Your A3 doesn't have to take a salt and slush bath for 4-5 months every year.


Lol silly Toronto and the salt. 

The gravel may destroy my paint but at least my car doesn't get eaten alive by all the salt the east uses.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

eh said:


> Yup. My wife's 5-years-older TT has 65,000 fewer kms, but it spends most of its time in the underground collecting dust. Also, it hasn't seen winter in 8 or 9 years.
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought our winter was bad this year...


Haha overall our winter was quite mild this year.
But we always get hit with a may snow fall.


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

eh said:


> Yes, but you live in Arizona, so it doesn't count. Your A3 doesn't have to take a salt and slush bath for 4-5 months every year.


yeah but it does take a beating from the sun 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> *I just hit 100k miles on my 07*....
> 
> Shame really... My last 07 died at 35k miles lol
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


I'm a little more than 500 miles from 100k :beer: , for my '06 though.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I just hit 100k miles on my 07....
> 
> Shame really... My last 07 died at 35k miles lol
> 
> Sent from my Igloo



Too many love trips to Vancouver


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

The Fog by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Stuck in the middle by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> The Fog by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


>


Thaaanks... Can't get enough!!! mooooore

Bye bye bag by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## 98kellrs (Apr 17, 2015)

Foggy sunrise shot ontop of a dam wall last weekend. Love the A3's front end so much! 

















There's some more on my facebook page (www.facebook.com/rskphotographyperth)


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh no its the battle of professional photog.. :laugh: Great pics guys.. :wave:


----------



## emgee420 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

98kellrs said:


> There's some more on my facebook page (www.facebook.com/rskphotographyperth)


Beautiful pics brother!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

emgee420 said:


>


baller status! Roof rails are so damn sexy. got the template and rails on order. It's on like donkey kong


----------



## 98kellrs (Apr 17, 2015)

Greddy87 said:


> Oh no its the battle of professional photog.. :laugh: Great pics guys.. :wave:


Thanks! I use her as my practise car, saves trialling risky things on clients rides! :laugh:



Tcardio said:


> Beautiful pics brother!


Cheers! One day I'll get my car looking as clean as most of the others on here!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> Oh no its the battle of professional photog.. :laugh: Great pics guys.. :wave:


Ha! I am by no means a professional... Shooting film with my 43 year old camera. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> baller status! Roof rails are so damn sexy. got the template and rails on order. It's on like donkey kong


Jealous!! I need to order them.


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Ponto said:


> Ha! I am by no means a professional... Shooting film with my 43 year old camera. :laugh:


What kind of 35mm do you use, Ponto? You do nice work, btw. 

I use an old Minolta X-700. Thing is a beast. I use it fairly often, but is becoming more expensive to get it developed.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> What kind of 35mm do you use, Ponto? You do nice work, btw.
> 
> I use an old Minolta X-700. Thing is a beast. I use it fairly often, but is becoming more expensive to get it developed.


Thanks, I have my dad's Pentax ES2 from 1973. I started off shooting a bunch of Fuji Superia, but after my two rolls of Kodak professional (Portra and Ektar) I feel this is going to get pricey. Locally those rolls sell for 12-15 dollars each, but I might do a big order from B&H where they are 5 or 6 dollars a roll I believe. 

How much are you paying for developing down there? My one friend does it all him self and scans as well so I have done a few rolls with him for the cost of a case of beer. 

Here's a couple more. And even a non car one but i really like it. 

00780003-2 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

00780016-2 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Stuck in the middle by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

And this is from a bike ride... picture actually blew me away lol. 

Reign! by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Ponto said:


> Thanks, I have my dad's Pentax ES2 from 1973. I started off shooting a bunch of Fuji Superia, but after my two rolls of Kodak professional (Portra and Ektar) I feel this is going to get pricey. Locally those rolls sell for 12-15 dollars each, but I might do a big order from B&H where they are 5 or 6 dollars a roll I believe.
> 
> How much are you paying for developing down there? My one friend does it all him self and scans as well so I have done a few rolls with him for the cost of a case of beer.
> 
> Here's a couple more. And even a non car one but i really like it.


35mm processing is like $25 US per 36 frames for me. I usually just get a contact sheet, and also have them scanned to a disc. I shoot a lot of B&W. My go to is Ilford HP5 400 ISO. You can get a 100' roll from B&H for like $50 US. If you have reusable cartridges and a changing bag, you can self-load. It's cheaper that way. I used to do self-processing when I worked at a Ritz Camera back in the day. I ran the C41 photo lab. Miss those days, lol. Did all my own processing.

Edit/

BTW, if you are really into that color and the depth that comes with it, have you ever considered looking into medium format? That stuff is razor sharp. Really looks amazing compared to 35mm.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> 35mm processing is like $25 US per 36 frames for me. I usually just get a contact sheet, and also have them scanned to a disc. I shoot a lot of B&W. My go to is Ilford HP5 400 ISO. You can get a 100' roll from B&H for like $50 US. If you have reusable cartridges and a changing bag, you can self-load. It's cheaper that way. I used to do self-processing when I worked at a Ritz Camera back in the day. I ran the C41 photo lab. Miss those days, lol. Did all my own processing.
> 
> Edit/
> 
> BTW, if you are really into that color and the depth that comes with it, have you ever considered looking into medium format? That stuff is razor sharp. Really looks amazing compared to 35mm.


My friend has medium and large format camera's have use them a bit, but I like the simplicity and mobility of the 35mm, plus it has sentimental value as its been all over the world with my dad .

Dang $25 ?!?!

I always get developed and scanned to disc - its 10 dollars a roll, regardless of 24 or 36. I have thought about bulk loading as well, I have't shot much black and white yet, actually only 2 rolls so far. My buddy who has been helping me does have a bulk loader as well lol. He made me a few contact sheets too. 

Once i get the lot of this Kodak Pro stuff I will see how it is and at 20 bucks for 5 rolls might order a ton more if I like it.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> baller status! Roof rails are so damn sexy. got the template and rails on order. It's on like donkey kong





Ponto said:


> Jealous!! I need to order them.



Funny, I just saw an A3 (I believe 2006) with roof rails this morning


----------



## dfwvw (Sep 22, 2003)

New wheels and euro springs with Koni FSD. Love the new tires. Hope everyone has a great summer.


----------



## itstricky (May 16, 2015)

NEW WHEELS AND COILS


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang! Buddy has those on his avant. I Love em. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

itstricky said:


> NEW WHEELS AND COILS



itstricky, great looking car :thumbup: Is yours 2006 ?

First Dakar Beige I've seem on any forum - beside mine (we call her "Goldie"}:


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Ponto said:


> Miss this post. I'd drive to Denver. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Haha you would have to ship the car or it would most likely look worse than when you brought it here. Fresh paint and long road trips/rock chips do not mix well.


----------



## jmarch (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## marin23 (Jul 27, 2011)

My cars gay


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Track day with Audi Club NW. Dig that wheel gap!










But it was worth it to experience the R-comps for the first time. So grippy. Until they weren't. Picked up the wheels and used tires from a former forum guy. If you ever come across this, thanks John!










A shot in the starting grid. He pulled away from me after a couple of laps, lol. It was a fun run group.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

That looks like tons of fun! Nice and dry day too


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

JRutter said:


> He pulled away from me after a couple of laps, lol.


you are just too damn modest!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Track day with Audi Club NW. Dig that wheel gap!


John, is this your "other" A3 ? I am spotting vents on the fenders (I've seen these somewhere online ), Votex side skirts, clear markers ...


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Bronco said:


> John, is this your "other" A3 ? I am spotting vents on the fenders (I've seen these somewhere online ), Votex side skirts, clear markers ...


His son has an A3. Those are Osir wide fenders on the front.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Some photo's by my buddy Chris. 

Creeper shot by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

In the sun by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Haha you would have to ship the car or it would most likely look worse than when you brought it here. Fresh paint and long road trips/rock chips do not mix well.


I'd just have to wait a few days til I could 3m it... and trust me it couldn't look worse than 100k miles of Alberta roads and winters.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Bronco said:


> John, is this your "other" A3 ? I am spotting vents on the fenders (I've seen these somewhere online ), Votex side skirts, clear markers ...





BeeAlk said:


> His son has an A3. Those are Osir wide fenders on the front.


Mr. BeeAlk is correct as usual. I normally have black wheels, but got these silver Ultraleggeras with 100 tread wear tires to try for dry track days. 

The other A3 is silver and is pretty rough looking at the moment. I'm hoping that my son will start washing it at least.  I'm trying to talk him into plastidipping the Excaliburs red along with mirror covers and redo the grille surround, rear valence and rings. :laugh: It will take your eyes away from the dents and scrapes, even if you are covering them in horror.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Some photo's by my buddy Chris.
> 
> Creeper shot by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr
> 
> In the sun by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


Mmmmmm. So clean. Such shine.


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

The nostalgic A3, from a time when Audi wagons ruled the roads...


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Ponto said:


> I'd just have to wait a few days til I could 3m it... and trust me it couldn't look worse than 100k miles of Alberta roads and winters.


Haha! True. Ideally it takes 30-60 days for paint to fully cure. But some clear film/bra would help for sure. I just worry about that bumper.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Since we all need front bumper resprays, S3 bumper group buy anyone??


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

nelius said:


> Since we all need front bumper resprays, S3 bumper group buy anyone??


Genius.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

nelius said:


> Since we all need front bumper resprays, S3 bumper group buy anyone??


What if my S3 bumper needs a respray, do I get a RS3?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> What if my S3 bumper needs a respray, do I get a RS3?


Naturally! You then hand it down to me, I respray it and I don't need a new S3 bumper : ) I then hand down my S-line to a fellow non S-line bumper member, and the world is a happier place


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

nelius said:


> Naturally! You then hand it down to me, I respray it and I don't need a new S3 bumper : ) I then hand down my S-line to a fellow non S-line bumper member, and the world is a happier place


You beat me to it. :thumbup::wave:


----------



## emgee420 (Mar 8, 2009)

need to do something about the grey center caps and tint


----------



## itstricky (May 16, 2015)

Bronco said:


> itstricky, great looking car  Is yours 2006 ?
> 
> First Dakar Beige I've seem on any forum - beside mine (we call her "Goldie"}:


Yah i dont see many dakar beige either and to awnser your question its a 2007 i believe they were only available in beige for first two years in american market post some more pics of your i wanna see


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

eurotuned00 said:


>


our rear bumpers line up exactly the same! Or I guess I should say, don't line up... I've been trying to figure out a way to do it ever since I removed the infamous rubbing tab


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Phone pic.... 

20150524_205644 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

nelius said:


> our rear bumpers line up exactly the same! Or I guess I should say, don't line up... I've been trying to figure out a way to do it ever since I removed the infamous rubbing tab


Zip tie would hold it in place.. At least temporary


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fitted-2015 Auto Show..


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

itstricky said:


> Yah i dont see many dakar beige either and to awnser your question its a 2007 i believe they were only available in beige for first two years in american market post some more pics of your i wanna see


Hi istricky,

instead of posting the photos here, go to my Flickr - "Goldie" Album:

<https://flic.kr/s/aHsk7hfZJC>


----------



## emgee420 (Mar 8, 2009)

*@wuste2015*









put on these, trying to trade/sell the gold ch028s for something different


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

emgee420 said:


> put on these, trying to trade/sell the gold ch028s for something different



I love the look of those wheels. ever thought of buying the black TTS centre caps. I think it would make those wheels pop along with the black bolt covers


----------



## emgee420 (Mar 8, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> I love the look of those wheels. ever thought of buying the black TTS centre caps. I think it would make those wheels pop along with the black bolt covers


i need to get the wheels refinished, they look good in these pics but they're beat. i have the bolt covers just not put on
good call on the center caps :thumbup:


----------



## livesoundz (Aug 24, 2005)

Been a while since I've posted anything up around here. Been on the Twist IIs for a couple of months now; just threw on the S3 brakes (front and rear) about a week ago.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

livesoundz said:


>


I wouldn't hate you for posting more pics of the B3


----------



## livesoundz (Aug 24, 2005)

Ultimatetaba said:


> I wouldn't hate you for posting more pics of the B3


Not mine, for the record; my boy Zach (7vchvry) owns it.


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

Here's the pics, adding a thread for my projects next...


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

livesoundz said:


> Been a while since I've posted anything up around here. Been on the Twist IIs for a couple of months now; just threw on the S3 brakes (front and rear) about a week ago.


I always wondered what a set of twists would look like on an A3 - Like it :thumbup:


----------



## BrynAppe (Mar 20, 2011)

Finally finished installing my suspension and the LM's are back on.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

BrynAppe said:


> Finally finished installing my suspension and the LM's are back on.



:vampire:Badass!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

BrynAppe said:


> Finally finished installing my suspension and the LM's are back on.


Beatiful man :thumbup: Looks a bit like Ponto's car.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Beatiful *Girl* :thumbup: Looks a bit like Ponto's car.


FYFY

Yeah I dig that car a lot! Wish I had myself some real LM's

Maybe one of these days haha


----------



## BrynAppe (Mar 20, 2011)

Bronco said:


> Beatiful *Girl* :thumbup: Looks a bit like Ponto's car.





Ponto said:


> FYFY
> 
> Yeah I dig that car a lot! Wish I had myself some real LM's
> 
> Maybe one of these days haha


Thanks!


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

quattro v1.0 said:


> Here's the pics, adding a thread for my projects next...


:thumbup:to your ride height.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DLV said:


> :thumbup:to your ride height.


A3 Allroad?


Not sure if serious.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Cone dodging last weekend.










And my son.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Meaty fitment runs in the family haha ^


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Haha, yeah I let him borrow my wheels and he kept spacers on. It might be hard to get them back...


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JR both cars look flippin fantastic tearing up the pavement. Your kid is very fortunate!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> JR both cars look flippin fantastic tearing up the pavement. Your kid is very fortunate!


Thanks! It was a fun day. He is a good driver. I hope he gets that he is out doing stuff like this with the old man and none of his friends are... It's like a VISA commercial, lol.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Thanks! It was a fun day. He is a good driver. I hope he gets that he is out doing stuff like this with the old man and none of his friends are... It's like a VISA commercial, lol.


:thumbup:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Yesterday's road trip was a lot of fun and she took it like a champ.




























Also, best birthday present from my girlfriend #keeper


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

that's a nice looking RED my friend!


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

JRutter said:


>


New grille is looking really nice!


----------



## itstricky (May 16, 2015)

20150620_180802 
Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

New Booty by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Ah more film! unedit boring shot for now of the valence.

Oooh and this one,. 

Shining Rings by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mooore

Audi and Arch by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

itstricky said:


> 20150620_180802
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


What color is this? I don't think I've seen it before - looks pretty sick :thumbup:


Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

heartisall said:


> What color is this? I don't think I've seen it before - looks pretty sick :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

Looks like another Dakar Beige, like Bronco's. Photos don't do it justice.


----------



## itstricky (May 16, 2015)

heartisall said:


> What color is this? I don't think I've seen it before - looks pretty sick
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]
Thanks buddy. It is a dakar beige its pretty rare color. Ive only seen one other a3 this color. It was availble 06 to 08 and yah photos dont do it justice every complement about my car i get is about the color.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

heartisall said:


> What color is this? I don't think I've seen it before - looks pretty sick :thumbup:





itstricky said:


> Thanks buddy. It is a dakar beige its pretty rare color. Ive only seen one other a3 this color. It was availble 06 to 08 and yah photos dont do it justice every complement about my car i get is about the color.





JRutter said:


> Looks like another Dakar Beige, like Bronco's. Photos don't do it justice.




Yup, Dakar Beige:


----------



## itstricky (May 16, 2015)

More...

20150624_102136~2


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

itstricky said:


> More...


That is very shiny :thumbup:


----------



## kidalgo (May 29, 2015)

Got my coils and rims mounted!


----------



## emgee420 (Mar 8, 2009)

*just another day in the hood*


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

only pic they got of me out on the track


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

^^ That is a blast! Good to see another A3 tracking.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

kidalgo said:


> Got my coils and rims mounted!


Specs?


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Mehh

Audi7615174 by jmsti, on Flickr


----------



## Tinker Bell. (Feb 16, 2011)

Untitled by AG-Studios, on Flickr


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

[QUOTE=Tinker Bell.;87981181]Untitled by AG-Studios, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

19's? ET 43?

BTW, you did it right!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> [QUOTE=Tinker Bell.;87981181]Untitled by AG-Studios, on Flickr


19's? ET 43?

BTW, you did it right![/QUOTE]

Lol she bought it right!! 

But she will treat it well I am sure.


----------



## Tinker Bell. (Feb 16, 2011)

Ponto said:


> 19's? ET 43?
> 
> BTW, you did it right!
> 
> ...


yeah i bought it, sold my subaru to get it.
going to put my own taste into it, but its close to how i want it. different wheels and lower and ill probably be set.


----------



## Samuelson3 (Jul 17, 2015)

Here's mine


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tinker Bell. said:


> yeah i bought it, sold my subaru to get it.
> going to put my own taste into it, but its close to how i want it. different wheels and lower and ill probably be set.


Still a great start! I'm sure you will do it justice. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Haven't been here in a while. Sold the air awhile ago. 

Now the wheels are for sale. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

hey TinkerBell :wave:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

2007 old.school..222k 8x18 et43 on.stock sports 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

tiptronic said:


> 2007 old.school..222k 8x18 et43 on.stock sports
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


OG :thumbup:


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

JRutter said:


>


Looking good :thumbup:
Love those fenders.


----------



## kidalgo (May 29, 2015)

Hopefully get some proper pictures taken soon!


----------



## bitzer (May 30, 2006)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Mehh
> 
> Audi7615174 by jmsti, on Flickr


Skate, are those the v702's? If so can I see a side shot please! I'm trying to decide if I want a multi-spoke like the V702's or a fat/chunky five spoke rim for next year.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Wax on Daniel-San by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

A random Audi_eh3 appears.

03640002-2 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Good ones, eh!


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

That blue! That's one lucky man right there!


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

parked next to this guy in arcadia (phoenix area)...nice color! 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewoodworth (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Been a while since I've done any whoring.

Cleaned up:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> Been a while since I've done any whoring.
> 
> Cleaned up:


Beautiful man!


----------



## Tinker Bell. (Feb 16, 2011)

Greddy87 said:


> hey TinkerBell :wave:


hey boo. :heart:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

LB by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

The crew from the H&R Wanderlust drive. A lot of hp between all those cars.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> LB by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr


Excellent work as always, I gotta get shooting more. 

But for now IG shots haha. 

Das Ponto at the Ponto Family Property. 










And creepin the office.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Excellent work as always, I gotta get shooting more.


Thanks sir! :beer: I was debating whether or not I liked the way it came out haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Now that I work over here at BFI I have a lot more plans for this car.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Now that I work over here at BFI I have a lot more plans for this car.


:thumbup::thumbup: time for some famiry purchases!

(car looks great btw)


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: time for some famiry purchases!
> 
> (car looks great btw)


X2 on the famiry purchase


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Thanks sir! :beer: I was debating whether or not I liked the way it came out haha.


I like the propeller on your roof :laugh:

Seriously, nice shot of a very nice and shiny A3 :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

nelius said:


> X2 on the famiry purchase


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mmmmm tips for days.



Dare I say the 8P is a....


----------



## arielcastillo (Sep 27, 2011)

From Buenos Aires, Argentina

Stock ( Eibach Sportlines )











Alzor 883 18x8 ET30 ( imposible to ride without rubbing)










and with the new Wheels

BBS LM Reps 18 x 8 et45


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Edit.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Went through Camp Allroad's Flickr ( https://www.flickr.com/photos/campallroad )

AngryGiraffe and myself pointing to an allroad










Mine




























AG's





























There were a bunch of shots where you can see a sliver of both our A3's from the back


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

nelius said:


> The crew from the H&R Wanderlust drive. A lot of hp between all those cars.


I was bummed to miss that drive right in my back yard... But San Diego was nice, too.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

JRutter said:


> I was bummed to miss that drive right in my back yard... But San Diego was nice, too.


Those twisties on the way to Baker were too much fun. The only thing slowing is down were the hundreds of cyclists.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

It is fun with snow on the ground, too. Going up, that is.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

arielcastillo said:


> From Buenos Aires, Argentina
> 
> Stock ( Eibach Sportlines )


man estan buenos los bbs reps. che somos campeones !


----------



## arielcastillo (Sep 27, 2011)

Gracias! Campeones de que?


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## burnkill (Jun 30, 2015)

Finally got a much needed drop! 😇


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


>


What still got it?!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> What still got it?!


I still have it & still drive it a couple of days out of the week. Plus I'm not in a super rush to sell her, nor is the 3.2 a hot seller. :laugh:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Fresh edit of an old, mediocre shot. I feel like I was able to salvage it a tiny bit IMO :laugh:

alleyangle by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Street sweeper  Lookin' good.. :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

At a local meet.. Mind the pixels, had to fetch this one from instagram lol..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Greddy87 said:


> At a local meet.. Mind the pixels, had to fetch this one from instagram lol..


I know that car from instagram. :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I know that car from instagram. :thumbup:


Cool, it's my car  :wave:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Greddy87 said:


> Street sweeper  Lookin' good.. :thumbup:


 thanks man! Likewise


----------



## Tinker Bell. (Feb 16, 2011)

Untitled by AG-Studios, on Flickr


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Tinker Bell. said:


> Untitled by AG-Studios, on Flickr


hmm I always wondered what ind's looked like on the A3.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AUDI EH3 said:


> hmm I always wondered what ind's looked like on the A3.


aka awesome. 

There was a girl who had em before, but her A3 was on air.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sigh i gotta go get more car pictures... 


oh wait I have an entire roll of film I have to develop with pictures from my last drive out to Vancouver! 

but for now. 








[/url]23890034-2 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Tinker Bell. (Feb 16, 2011)

Ponto said:


> aka awesome.
> 
> There was a girl who had em before, but her A3 was on air.


mine will be soon.. hopefully.. 
coil overs are maxed out.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Tinker Bell. said:


> Untitled by AG-Studios, on Flickr


Man, that's just beautiful :thumbup::thumbup:

Love the color (well, the shiny color, that is ;-), slight tint, stance, wheels, mirrors, it's all good. More pics please.

Keep up the good work ! :wave:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Sigh i gotta go get more car pictures...
> 
> 
> oh wait I have an entire roll of film I have to develop with pictures from my last drive out to Vancouver!
> ...



Love your, too, Ponto ;-) Yeah, pics from Vancouver


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Love your, too, Ponto ;-) Yeah, pics from Vancouver


Ah shucks thanks. 










Another road trip completed. Now have 3 rolls of film to develop. Just gotta get it dropped off one of these days haha.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Scoping out a local photo spot.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

looking good JR! Nice to have a son to have common interests! Keeps 'em out of trouble


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Ah shucks thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


opcorn:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Tcardio said:


> looking good JR! Nice to have a son to have common interests!* Keeps 'em out of trouble*


Or _in_ trouble.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

"Son, don't talk to the police."


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> "Son, don't talk to the police."


No we weren't street racing sir. :laugh:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> No we weren't street racing sir. :laugh:


See, based on my experience with police reports, that would be shortened to "street racing sir." Best to say "no sir", if anything at all. Bastards.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> See, based on my experience with police reports, that would be shortened to "street racing sir." Best to say "no sir", if anything at all. Bastards.


Lol someones been burned before? Well living on Chuckanut I think my daily commute would get pegged as racing.


----------



## Tinker Bell. (Feb 16, 2011)

Untitled by AG-Studios, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Throwback to group cars and camera shenanigans. 

Wax on Stef-san by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Shady Deal by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Had friends in town this past week. Took them to the top of Pikes Peak. While they took in the scenery I took some photos of the car.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

bitzer said:


> Skate, are those the v702's? If so can I see a side shot please! I'm trying to decide if I want a multi-spoke like the V702's or a fat/chunky five spoke rim for next year.


Sorry, little late. I don't log on here too much. Yes they are v702's. 

Audi7615173 by jmsti, on Flickr


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Tinker Bell. said:


> Untitled by AG-Studios, on Flickr


I was thinking about a set of those wheels. they look really good on your blue.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice wax job rook. lol 

Looking Sharp Jim!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

We did some cruising yesterday... Oh shenanigans. and that Jag tho... Picture's by randoms on the cruise. I gotta get all my stuff done and edited first lol. 














































I think I topped out at about 175kmh, or 100 in Freedom Units. Was a blasty blast. :laugh:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

ceese said:


>


Well played sir! Centre caps bonus points!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

A3ROAD by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> A3ROAD by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


Nice shot


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

"A3 ponders the universe"

:thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Some cushion for the pushin'


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Looking good yall :thumbup:

Few recents..
shoppingcenter3-3 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr

shoppingcenter2-4 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr

Twighttt by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I said it once before so I'll say it again. I usually hate yellow tint on headlights but it really works and looks awesome on your car! :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Really appreciate the kind words. :beer:

I was skeptical about it at first. And as for the tint on the tails, I'm not usually a fan (and these came out darker than I had anticipated)...but I have come to love the look of both


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

I'll play


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well hey fall. 

Leafy 2 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Here's a more recent picture with my new lip on.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

All the fall pics!! 

Reflection by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Ponto said:


> All the fall pics!!
> 
> Reflection by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


Dem trees. Can't wait to drive out in the mountains this weekend!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Blinddub said:


>



:beer: What lens did you use?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :beer: What lens did you use?


2nd... thats some great bokeh.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Vertiblack by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Black and White A3 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow a building. I thought you only had igloos up there in Alberta.

Nice pics


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Wow a building. I thought you only had igloos up there in Alberta.
> 
> Nice pics


Sorry didn't mean to shatter your shallow american view. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Another Oh Canada moment.. :wave: PhotoShoot, will post them up when they're edited


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :beer: What lens did you use?


50mm 1.4


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Blinddub said:


> 50mm 1.4


Yum.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Yum.


Yeah I love it, I swapped out my 35mm 1.8 for it, definitely a solid decision


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Blinddub said:


> Yeah I love it, I swapped out my 35mm 1.8 for it, definitely a solid decision


No kidding, that the Canon 1.4 L lens? I need to get into the full frame game. Shot with the nifty fifty on the weekend on my crop frame and man does it make it an awkward length. My 28mm 2.8 works out nice though for most situations.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Ponto said:


> No kidding, that the Canon 1.4 L lens? I need to get into the full frame game. Shot with the nifty fifty on the weekend on my crop frame and man does it make it an awkward length. My 28mm 2.8 works out nice though for most situations.


Nikon Nikkor 1.4 AF-S is what I have :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Blinddub said:


> Nikon Nikkor 1.4 AF-S is what I have :thumbup:


Guess I should have asked what you were shooting first lol. :laugh:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Guess I should have asked what you were shooting first lol. :laugh:


Body? Nikon D3300


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Blinddub said:


> Body? Nikon D3300


Nah I meant in general before assuming it was Canon.

Also Fuuu Flickr why you not working right now.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> No kidding, that the Canon 1.4 L lens? I need to get into the full frame game. Shot with the nifty fifty on the weekend on my crop frame and man does it make it an awkward length. My 28mm 2.8 works out nice though for most situations.


The Canon 50mm L lens is the 50mm f/1.2, and it is pure sex. It is also $1400 and worth every penny. The 35mm L lens from them is f/1.4 and it is my favorite/most used lens and it is like $1500 and also worth every penny.

Full frame is a game changer in the digital world if you are coming from a crop sensor. You can pick up a 5D MkII for ~$1000 in great shape these days, or if you want a better AF system you can get a 5D MkIII (what I shoot now) and it has amazing low light performance and a killer AF system. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> The Canon 50mm L lens is the 50mm f/1.2, and it is pure sex. It is also $1400 and worth every penny. The 35mm L lens from them is f/1.4 and it is my favorite/most used lens and it is like $1500 and also worth every penny.
> 
> Full frame is a game changer in the digital world if you are coming from a crop sensor. You can pick up a 5D MkII for ~$1000 in great shape these days, or if you want a better AF system you can get a 5D MkIII (what I shoot now) and it has amazing low light performance and a killer AF system. :thumbup:


1500 down there?! whaaaat thats cheap, pretty sure the 1.2L lens is like $4500 up here. I have shot with it, its fantastic. After our house is done I am planning to upgrade for sure. 


But for now. 

24mm f1.8

Rings of the House by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

guys if you like bookeh the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 is great :thumbup: one of the best in DX

shot with my D7000 and the Sigma with available light:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> 1500 down there?! whaaaat thats cheap, pretty sure the 1.2L lens is like $4500 up here. I have shot with it, its fantastic. After our house is done I am planning to upgrade for sure.


Man, that is insane if that is the case. I either currently or have owned the 50 1.2L, 35 1.4L, 24 1.4L, and 70-200 2.8 IS L and all of them combined was maybe $6000 (didn't buy them all at once...used to shoot weddings thus the gear). The 50 1.2L: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/457680-USA/Canon_1257B002AA_Normal_EF_50mm_f_1_2L.html



2006_A3_2.0T said:


> guys if you like bookeh the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 is great :thumbup: one of the best in DX


Ehh...Sigma's are OK, don't get me wrong...but the whole reason to shoot Canon IMO is to be able to use their L lenses, which are just superb. I know you are talking Nikon, and I have no firsthand knowledge of Sigma lenses on Nikon bodies, but I know for sure they struggle with AF on Canon bodies. Sometimes Canon struggles with AF on their own bodies though :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Man, that is insane if that is the case. I either currently or have owned the 50 1.2L, 35 1.4L, 24 1.4L, and 70-200 2.8 IS L and all of them combined was maybe $6000 (didn't buy them all at once...used to shoot weddings thus the gear). The 50 1.2L: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/457680-USA/Canon_1257B002AA_Normal_EF_50mm_f_1_2L.html
> 
> 
> 
> Ehh...Sigma's are OK, don't get me wrong...but the whole reason to shoot Canon IMO is to be able to use their L lenses, which are just superb. I know you are talking Nikon, and I have no firsthand knowledge of Sigma lenses on Nikon bodies, but I know for sure they struggle with AF on Canon bodies. Sometimes Canon struggles with AF on their own bodies though :laugh:


Ah yeah no I was wrong... what the hell lens am I thinking about that was 4,500 then... ah it was the 11-24mm lens when it first came out. 

I have only have my 24mm, the kit 18-55mm or whatever that garbage lens is... and borrowed my buddies Tamaron 70-200 and 50mm1.8 Canon. 

And yeah I have shot the 70-200 L, the 11-24mm L, and one of the big khunas just forget which one... So damn fast and crisp. Got this house needs to be done so I can upgrade and move forward!! lol


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Adios A3. I'll see you around here in the forums. New owner will be very happy.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Adios A3. I'll see you around here in the forums. New owner will be very happy.








But you still own the S3 in Italy right???? (aka we still need to do that trip one day)


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Adios A3. I'll see you around here in the forums. New owner will be very happy.


This pic make me happy 

Monday won't get here fast enough.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

unoudid said:


> This pic make me happy
> 
> Monday won't get here fast enough.


So you're the new Aldo?! Lol

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

Ponto said:


> So you're the new Aldo?! Lol
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


I'll have some big shoes to fill! lol

He's been awesome to work with.

But yeah, his A3 is coming to live in the central states with me.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Ponto said:


> All the fall pics!!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> guys if you like bookeh the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 is great :thumbup: one of the best in DX
> 
> shot with my D7000 and the Sigma with available light:


not fight club appropriate to say but YES PLEASE!


----------



## kidalgo (May 29, 2015)

Got a friend to take some photos of my car this weekend!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

^ Awesome..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

I also had a photo shoot.. Cheers!


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

kidalgo said:


>


Vinyl wrap?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

From my trip to the mountains last weekend. It was a bummer that it rained the whole time.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> From my trip to the mountains last weekend. It was a bummer that it rained the whole time.


for california let me rephrase that...It was awesome that it rained the whole time


----------



## yusoslo (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Tcardio said:


> for california let me rephrase that...It was awesome that it rained the whole time


I would gladly let you guys have all this. I haven't seen the sun since last Thursday, aha.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

yusoslo said:


> Here is mine.


Those wheels look so good! 19s?


----------



## yusoslo (Feb 17, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Those wheels look so good! 19s?


Thank you. Yes VW Atheo wheels 19x9 w/ adapters.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And the house! 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Ponto said:


> And the house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat house tho.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

yusoslo said:


> Here is mine.


perfection!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> And the house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kirkland Homes Inglewood Area? Gotta love the new skinny home concept in Edmonton. Happy for ya!!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> Kirkland Homes Inglewood Area? Gotta love the new skinny home concept in Edmonton. Happy for ya!!!


Lol this isn't even a skinny home! 24 ft pocket so 28 ft lot. Adjacent to us there are some zero lot lines homes. And this is in Glenridding Heights. Being built by Crimson Cove Homes. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

yusoslo said:


> Here is mine.


Love that look! Was wondering how Atheos wheels look like on our cars


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Sent from my Igloo


I love how the sheathing actually confirms this.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> I love how the sheathing actually confirms this.


Haha nice catch  

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

crappy iPhone winter mode pic










plug in: if you're in the PNW and want my old wheels, pm me!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Dat house tho.


Thaaanks! 



Tcardio said:


> Kirkland Homes Inglewood Area? Gotta love the new skinny home concept in Edmonton. Happy for ya!!!


Correction. Front of lot is a hair shy of 30ft wide, back of lot is 39ft wide. Lot is 114ft long. 

Oh and mooore car pics!! 

CRW_2938 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Mmm that euro goodness. 

CRW_2931 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

About an hour or two before those shots... the work horse was a dirty girl. 

CRW_2885 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CRW_2865 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

CRW_2948 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

my poor back bumper lol. So haggard.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> CRW_2948 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr
> 
> my poor back bumper lol. So haggard.


I expect some updates on the beautiful home build !


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> I expect some updates on the beautiful home build !


Looks about the same as I posted earlier, windows and doors. Not much else done outside. 

CRW_2984 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Plumbing has started to go in though, and cabinet bases are supposed to be soon. Along with the rest of the guts of the house (electrical, hvac etc) 

also where abouts are you that your my neighbor... lol


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

^ Almost there Ponto.. Perhaps March or April 2016? :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Already Wintered up..


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Looks about the same as I posted earlier, windows and doors. Not much else done outside.
> 
> CRW_2984 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr
> 
> ...


hahahaha just noticed that? Come on brother, everyone wants to be your neighbor!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Greddy87 said:


> Already Wintered up..


so much win^^^


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> ^ Almost there Ponto.. Perhaps March or April 2016? :thumbup:


Yup that is bang on, they actually gave us a target date of Feb 1st. But more realistic is March or April. Plus Melissa has to be working for 3 months prior so she isn't on probation at work. And she can't start til her license comes in which will be after November 1st. 

We swung by on the weekend, Electrical panel has to be moved... For some reason they put it in the basement living room side and not the utility room. My sales rep was like yeah that's wrong, we have never put a panel on that side. So he is going to get it fixed. 

Aside from that interior is starting to get filled, Plumbing is done, Hvac is started and nearly completed. Just power and low voltage stuff to go. But so far very neat and tidy with the running of lines which is nice to see!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

New wheels! Rotiform SPF 18x8.5 ET45.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice shots Micheal!

Digging through photos for an album the gf and I are doing and found this from Seattle. GF would be thrilled to know shes in this picture haha. 

IMG_7977 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

lol And the time I met JR.

IMG_7754 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Audi_Eh3 got his jalopy ready for winter while I did my Haldex fluid and other maintenance items this weekend as well. 

Brents A3 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> New wheels! Rotiform SPF 18x8.5 ET45.



Michael, I like your stance. How do you not rub though ? What about with people sitting in the back ?

Cheers,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Nice shots Micheal!
> 
> Digging through photos for an album the gf and I are doing and found this from Seattle. GF would be thrilled to know shes in this picture haha.
> 
> ...


Thanks man!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Bronco said:


> Michael, I like your stance. How do you not rub though ? What about with people sitting in the back ?
> 
> Cheers,


Thank you! The rear has a bit of negative camber to make more room, but even still I am adding another 3mm of spacer to the rear today. I did a rear seat delete, so I don't ever have people back there, but even when it's fully loaded I don't have any issues. :thumbup:


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

A few pics that David (rebelxtnut) took a few months back when he came to LA


----------



## yusoslo (Feb 17, 2005)

^^^ Nice wheels. CCW or reps?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Tcardio said:


> so much win^^^


Thanks man..!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

lol @ reps comment. There's no way those are reps. And there's no way an aired out A3 will ever be on reps. That would be a crime


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Reporting to mod for PRN :laugh::heart::heart:



eurotuned00 said:


> A few pics that David (rebelxtnut) took a few months back when he came to LA


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Some from the film archives! 

Plus I has logo now... such serious, much professional. 

Window by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

00680006-2 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Some from the film archives!
> 
> Plus I has logo now... such serious, much professional.
> 
> ...


Ohhh, fancy.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Some from the film archives!
> 
> Plus I has logo now... such serious, much professional.
> 
> ...


somewhere in that picture I hear banjos playing


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Ohhh, fancy.


Thanks! That roll came out super grainy. 

Touched up Audi_eh3's picture a bit as well 

Brent's by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr 



Tcardio said:


> somewhere in that picture I hear banjos playing


Totally! haha Kootney Park Lodge. Some cool scenery around there. 

00680026-3 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Touched up Audi_eh3's picture a bit as well



Lovely shining stars Ponto


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

My very boring A3 as it sits these days. Been having the itch to do it up again, but we'll see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> My very boring A3 as it sits these days. Been having the itch to do it up again, but we'll see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Your camera looks a little drunk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Bronco said:


> Your camera looks a little drunk


Sky was weird and I was walking while taking this (unfortunately not drunk while doing so).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Sky was weird and I was walking while taking this (unfortunately not drunk while doing so).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Around here we call that a "mackerel sky"


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Shot my buddies SQ5 this weekend, snuck in a few with the A3 as well 

CRW_3202 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CRW_3236 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CRW_3271 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Shot my buddies SQ5 this weekend, snuck in a few with the A3 as well



Nice ! SQ5 sure looks good (so does your A3 ;-). What's the color on that SQ5?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Bronco said:


> What's the color on that SQ5?


Looks to be Monsoon Gray.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Nice ! SQ5 sure looks good (so does your A3 ;-). What's the color on that SQ5?





DG7Projects said:


> Looks to be Monsoon Gray.


Bingo.... and what the heck you doing in here... oh guess you still do own an S3... right? You better not of sold that too Aldo.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Bingo.... and what the heck you doing in here... oh guess you still do own an S3... right? You better not of sold that too Aldo.


Haaa. I still lurk in here. And yes, I still have the S3 parked. Not selling that car anytime soon, but when I do sell it, I'm picking up a B5 RS4 which I will try to import to LA.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> My very boring A3 as it sits these days. Been having the itch to do it up again, but we'll see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


always like your mods so...opcorn:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeeeep



















Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Little_Red_Wagon (Oct 6, 2015)

Picked up in Austin, TX 4 weeks ago, drove back to Colorado, then drove to Phoenix the following weekend and picked up the wheels. Drop coming soon (Static for now)


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Looking good, so far :thumbup:


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Updated the BAT...*

New grille installed... few more add-ons are on the way. [/HTML]







[/url]Untitled by Darrell Clay Dennis, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Untitled by Darrell Clay Dennis, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Untitled by Darrell Clay Dennis, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

dcdennis555 said:


> New grille installed... few more add-ons are on the way. [/HTML]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FINALLY GOT THE BADGE OFF!!! 







[/url]Untitled by Darrell Clay Dennis, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well done! Looks perfect now


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Well done! Looks perfect now



Gotta make Ponto happy :laugh:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Bronco said:


> Gotta make Ponto happy :laugh:


not fond of the rs badge but that grill imo needs a badge to break up the murdered out look. Consider a quattro or shine badge with a little red in in


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

Agreed. Definitely needs some badge to look right.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

I liked the RS3 badge :banghead: lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Gotta make Ponto happy :laugh:


I'm always happy



Tcardio said:


> not fond of the rs badge but that grill imo needs a badge to break up the murdered out look. Consider a quattro or shine badge with a little red in in


Murda Murda yo. - Audi-eh3 got a nice quattro badge that looked good on his all black grill. 




2006_A3_2.0T said:


> I liked the RS3 badge :banghead: lol


But it's not an RS3...


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Added S line badge...*

Thanks for the advice Ponto!!! Added the S line badge from my previous grille. :heart::heart::heart: 







[/url]Untitled by Darrell Clay Dennis, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Untitled by Darrell Clay Dennis, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Winner winner right there! PS wasn't me who suggested the other badge haha. 

Snowed today... Jeep is tail happy in 2wd haha.

JEEP! by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Shoulda taken the A3 this morning... lol but it's tucked away cosy and warm underground.

Throw back to filthy A3

CRW_2865 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

I need to:


Not visit my mom for a while.
Put winter tires on.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ nice pic buddy ! go winter tires FTW


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

CRW_3361 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

More proper whoreage. 

CRW_3512 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> More proper whoreage.
> 
> CRW_3512 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


Nice shot


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Nice shot


Thanks Jim!


----------



## adlerlaxking (Oct 28, 2013)

Just the first shot from my new (to me) 2013 A3 2.0T S-line and my older brothers 2012 A6 3.0T Quattro:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

adlerlaxking said:


> Just the first shot from my new (to me) 2013 A3 2.0T S-line and my older brothers 2012 A6 3.0T Quattro:


Good looking Audis, congrats ! :thumbup:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

adlerlaxking said:


> Just the first shot from my new (to me) 2013 A3 2.0T S-line and my older brothers 2012 A6 3.0T Quattro:




WTH is going on here??


Did ya'll just stop on a public road to take pictures of your cars??? :sly:


----------



## adlerlaxking (Oct 28, 2013)

Bronco said:


> Good looking Audis, congrats ! :thumbup:


Thank you!



JDBVR6 said:


> WTH is going on here??
> 
> 
> Did ya'll just stop on a public road to take pictures of your cars??? :sly:


Hahah, Not really a public road. This is an overpass of a highway in my city. It's out in the boonies and leads to a woods road. So there's literally like no traffic either way.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Perusing my archives found a film shot from the summer! 

Audi Film by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## adlerlaxking (Oct 28, 2013)

Downtown Flagstaff

105 by adlerlaxking, on Flickr

143 by adlerlaxking, on Flickr


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

I'll play...here's my 3.2L A3 S-line. with Rotiform SPFs. :wave:


IMG_0268 by Andrew Miotke, on Flickr

IMG_1138 by Andrew Miotke, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Miotke said:


> I'll play...here's my 3.2L A3 S-line. with Rotiform SPFs. :wave:
> 
> 
> IMG_0268 by Andrew Miotke, on Flickr
> ...


Yeaa more 3.2s!!! 

Beauty of a car.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks real good. Gotta love that 3.2


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Any A3 peeps going to be there too?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh, forgot to post this shot from Thunderhill at the ACGG winter driving event. 

"Bro, do you even lift?"


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Oh, forgot to post this shot from Thunderhill at the ACGG winter driving event.
> 
> "Bro, do you even lift?"


street cred just went up +1000 points. Different kind of wheel hop. haha


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

JRutter said:


> Oh, forgot to post this shot from Thunderhill at the ACGG winter driving event.
> 
> "Bro, do you even lift?"


Wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JR, great pic. This might be the best A3 action pic that is out there.. It's nice to see it on a bigger screen. 

Do you normally get air on that section or was it from passing over the rumble strips?

How did the landing feel? I know you're on some beefy suspension, but it's wild to me that shocks can handle that kind of ****.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> JR, great pic. This might be the best A3 action pic that is out there.. It's nice to see it on a bigger screen.
> 
> Do you normally get air on that section or was it from passing over the rumble strips?
> 
> How did the landing feel? I know you're on some beefy suspension, but it's wild to me that shocks can handle that kind of ****.


I launched off the berm and totally hit the bump stops in the shocks - it was taller than I thought. The landing is cresting the hill going down, so it was pretty uneventful except that if you aren't ready for it, you can go off track on the right. I managed to have one really smooth session where the lap times were consistent and improving with each lap. Here is a video that was NOT from that session. Pal has a 3.2 TT and a lot more track time than me - I much preferred following him!


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

That's awesome JR, looks like fun from the few photos I saw on Facebook too. :thumbup:

Thanks Ponto and CleanA3, there will hopefully be more to come very soon for this summer.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Frozen


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Snow day.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I did drive the A3 the other night... but just to the house and back. 

So here's the Jeep

Jeep on the Prairies 1 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hand wash (Still in winter mode) 

Audi-Eh3 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

And a roller 

Rolling into the Sun by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Pretty shiny cars considering no hand wash all winter :thumbup:

I see Alberta has new licence plates ... will miss those red letters and the "Wild Rose Country" slogan


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Pretty shiny cars considering no hand wash all winter
> I see Alberta has new licence plates ... will miss those red letters and the "Wild Rose Country" slogan


That's just the veteran specialty plate. Standard plates nearly did get changed but after people didn't like that the government was going to waste a few million to do it they decided to stick with the old red and whites. Which I personally love. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

CRW_4858 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Audi_eh3 in action

CRW_4966 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Crap photo in my work parking lot, but I got a roof box so I can now haul the wife, baby girl and dogs around in the car and still have room for all of our gear. Car is dirty too :\


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Crap photo in my work parking lot, but I got a roof box so I can now haul the wife, baby girl and dogs around in the car and still have room for all of our gear. Car is dirty too :\


Those wheels look good with your blue


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ceese said:


> Those wheels look good with your blue


Thanks man. I like them quite a bit, although they are a huge pain to clean.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Crap photo in my work parking lot, but I got a roof box so I can now haul the wife, baby girl and dogs around in the car and still have room for all of our gear. Car is dirty too :\


that box will carry all your badass grill status!!!!


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

We finally had a beautiful day here. I was able to take her out for a bath and get her all cleaned up.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Was trying to remember where we had the discussion about the house and people wanting to see updates haha....

As requested!! 

Had a bit of a delay with possession due to CMHC (Mortgage insurance for you muricans) But Melissa got full time work yesterday so we are laughing! Should be in the house by the end of the month. 

The House! by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Taking some interior shots tonight.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Was trying to remember where we had the discussion about the house and people wanting to see updates haha....
> 
> As requested!!
> 
> ...


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm not sure I would use that "sidewalk"

you should probably have a real one put in 

House looks great btw


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

unoudid said:


> I'm not sure I would use that "sidewalk"
> 
> you should probably have a real one put in
> House looks great btw


Trusty rusty? Why on earth not? Haha

Front walk and garage pad are to be poured this summer now that temps are above zero. 


Can't remember if I shared this but it's my favorite part. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Trusty rusty? Why on earth not? Haha
> 
> Front walk and garage pad are to be poured this summer now that temps are above zero.
> 
> ...



Very Canadian interior - I like it.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

TBomb said:


> Crap photo in my work parking lot, but I got a roof box so I can now haul the wife, baby girl and dogs around in the car and still have room for all of our gear. Car is dirty too :\


Goodness, I love that color. The wheels are perfect with it. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Goodness, I love that color. The wheels are perfect with it. :thumbup:


Agreed looks perfect!!! 

Also shot some interior stuff last night. Need additional light source. 

Living Room by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Stairs by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CRW_5510 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CRW_5496 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Looking good Ponto! Let's see some garage pics


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> Goodness, I love that color. The wheels are perfect with it. :thumbup:


Thanks dude!

I love Ocean Blue as well, and it is a big reason why I bought this car...plus no open sky, which is nice since it gets so hot here in Texas plus I don't have to deal with the additional noises and typical fragile plastic parts.

I took a gamble on the wheels, as I haven't seen them on another A3 and wasn't sure how they'd look but I love them as well. They're OEM off of the 25th Anniversary S4, nothing too flashy. They're really similar to the OZ Superturismo which RedLineRob has on his car. (I believe the OEM wheels were based off the Superturismo, not sure.)

Anyway, I appreciate the compliment! One of these days I'll do a proper photo shoot...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Looking good Ponto! Let's see some garage pics


Wise ass! Haha it's not built yet. I gotta do that. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Wise ass! Haha it's not built yet. I gotta do that.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Someone needs to get their priorities straight.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Someone needs to get their priorities straight.


Pad isn't even poured yet :/ frost has to be completely gone.

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Pad isn't even poured yet :/ frost has to be completely gone.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Haha I just went back and read your post where you said that...my bad...didn't mean to rub salt in the no-garage-yet wound.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

TBomb said:


> Thanks dude!
> 
> I love Ocean Blue as well, and it is a big reason why I bought this car...plus no open sky, which is nice since it gets so hot here in Texas plus I don't have to deal with the additional noises and typical fragile plastic parts.
> 
> ...


They remind me of the mk4 R32 OZ wheels which I've always liked.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Trusty rusty? Why on earth not? Haha
> 
> Front walk and garage pad are to be poured this summer now that temps are above zero.
> 
> ...


look at those cute kids running down the steps  Time to get busy PONTO!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Tcardio said:


> look at those cute kids running down the steps  Time to get busy PONTO!


gotta break in the shag on the stairs first...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> look at those cute kids running down the steps  Time to get busy PONTO!





SilverSquirrel said:


> gotta break in the shag on the stairs first...


This will be the only kid running around anytime soon... once landscaping and fencing is completed.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Bernese mtn dog?
Your gonna need a bigger house.
Cute pooch!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Bernese mtn dog?
> Your gonna need a bigger house.
> Cute pooch!


Roger. And yes. Haha 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

BeeAlk said:


> They remind me of the mk4 R32 OZ wheels which I've always liked.


I have always loved those wheels. I looked for months trying find a used set that were still in good shape before I bought my new wheels. No such luck.


----------



## alex-t (Mar 24, 2008)

DSC_5588 by ARTorres., on Flickr

DSC_5581 by ARTorres., on Flickr

DSC_5564 by ARTorres., on Flickr

DSC_5551 by ARTorres., on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice shots! White balance seems a little inconsistent between the two sets but dig the locations. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Very classy setup you have alex ^^^


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Car's and Coffee getting going even if snow flakes were randomly falling. Just a few shots, lots more to go through. 

Edmonton Cars and Coffee on a chilly ass morning. Good turnout though. Just a few shots, got lots more to go through.

CRW_5626 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CRW_5585 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CRW_5579 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CRW_5568 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CRW_5562 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Crap photo in my work parking lot, but I got a roof box so I can now haul the wife, baby girl and dogs around in the car and still have room for all of our gear. Car is dirty too :\



Looks great TBomb ! :thumbup::thumbup:

Is that ECS grille ?


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Agreed looks perfect!!!
> 
> Also shot some interior stuff last night. Need additional light source.



Looking good, Ryan !! :thumbup:

I sure like the kitchen (nice vent hood, backsplash), railings and the contemporary style. Nicely done !


P.S. ... and congrats on Melissa's full time !


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

alex-t said:


> DSC_5588 by ARTorres., on Flickr



Alex, enjoyed your ride and the photos, especially this first one. Great location choice :thumbup: Well done, local boy !!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Bronco said:


> Looks great TBomb ! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Is that ECS grille ?



Thanks man! I bought it on eBay from DubStop Imports, I think it is very similar to the one ECS sells (if not identical). I need to figure out something with the ring holder as the current one is a little "meh", but it works for now.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

oh right black beauty 

Black beauty by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## alex-t (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. I generally have white balance issues due to my colour blindness... :banghead:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

alex-t said:


> Thanks guys. I generally have white balance issues due to my colour blindness... :banghead:


Well then that's a fair struggle!

They do look great though. Clean look for the Car. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## alex-t (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Ponto.

Here's a few from my photoshoot with a C7 Corvette yesterday. 

DSC_6100 by ARTorres., on Flickr

DSC_6106 by ARTorres., on Flickr

DSC_5704 by ARTorres., on Flickr


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

alex-t said:


> Thanks Ponto.
> 
> Here's a few from my photoshoot with a C7 Corvette yesterday.
> 
> ...


These are nails. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh man bang on! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MMM A3 and RS4

Audis by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## manuboy (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mm 2 door and fat fives. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

Even in greyscale you can tell the paint color on the RS4 bumper doesn't match the rest of the body.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

vms150 said:


> Even in greyscale you can tell the paint color on the RS4 bumper doesn't match the rest of the body.


Nah that's just sloppy dodging on my part. Whoops. 


Actually upon further inspection I think you're right. It's been resprayed. Color matches but it's shiner. 
Sent from my Igloo


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Flat fives look great on the A3! Still have mine sitting in the garage after selling mine..


----------



## bitzer (May 30, 2006)

nelius said:


> Flat fives look great on the A3! Still have mine sitting in the garage after selling mine..


Send them up to Me, I'll give them a good home and I might be able to catch up to Ponto in scene points!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Nah that's just sloppy dodging on my part. Whoops.
> 
> 
> Actually upon further inspection I think you're right. It's been resprayed. Color matches but it's shiner.
> Sent from my Igloo


It's always tough to get the paint on plastic (bumper) and metal (hood/fenders) to match perfectly.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

bitzer said:


> Send them up to Me, I'll give them a good home and I might be able to catch up to Ponto in scene points!


Haha Well come on now, I don't even have Air or euro recaros. 



TBomb said:


> It's always tough to get the paint on plastic (bumper) and metal (hood/fenders) to match perfectly.


This I have heard, different base materials and all.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

bitzer said:


> Send them up to Me, I'll give them a good home and I might be able to catch up to Ponto in scene points!


Nobody beats Ponto in scene points when it comes to the A3. Guy is dedicated. Sell A3 for family to have home? Nope. Instead, he gets an advance on his annual bonus from work. Like a boss.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hahaha thanks Nick. In for life now. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Giyome (Dec 24, 2015)

manuboy said:


>


Nice car man! I think I know who you are


----------



## load (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey. My a3 8p from France. Tdi engine. Q5 19'' wheels


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

All these euros! Loving it. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## load (Apr 15, 2016)

And in France we love US audi !


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

load said:


> And in France we love US audi !


Want to make some tradesies?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Want to make some tradesies?


EU for NA Spec swaps. My kinda idea! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## load (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes I want but shipping is very expensive ! Ur front bumper and xenon with sidemarker are so Nice


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

load said:


> Yes I want but shipping is very expensive ! Ur front bumper and xenon with sidemarker are so Nice


If I had a facelift, I'd swap headlights with you and cover shipping both ways. Somebody with facelift jump on this!!


----------



## load (Apr 15, 2016)

Awesome ! In France some People want us part like you with eu part


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

load said:


> Yes I want but shipping is very expensive ! Ur front bumper and xenon with sidemarker are so Nice


Compared to the price of buying the headlights a straight swap and a hundred dollars for shipping isn't bad at all. 

Always find it funny how EU love our headlights with the orange markers. But we find them so ugly haha. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

load said:


> Awesome ! In France some People want us part like you with eu part


Exactly. I know of lots of us that would do straight trades for parts. 

Bunch of us already have the EU led tails. But few have the na led tails if anyone over there is interested in them. All red with no amber signal. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## load (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes of course ! In France us headlight cost 1000usd ! 
Orange marker are very funny ! And front bumper without licence plate are very Nice !


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

load said:


> Yes of course ! In France us headlight cost 1000usd !
> Orange marker are very funny ! And front bumper without licence plate are very Nice !


Yah the Euro headlights are even more than that for us. 

You should be able to change out the front grill and not the entire bumper to get rid of the license plate holders FYI. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## load (Apr 15, 2016)

Seriously ? 

Yes I Know. You need to change the grill but I dont Know the Word lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

load said:


> Seriously ?
> 
> Yes I Know. You need to change the grill but I dont Know the Word lol


Oh yes seriously I'd have to check but it's at least 1500 USD if I remember correctly. 

Yeah just the grill insert, I swapped mine out on my pre facelift to a titanium grill with no plate holder. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## load (Apr 15, 2016)

It's very expensive for headlight ! 
In France it's imposible to find this part


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

load said:


> It's very expensive for headlight !
> In France it's imposible to find this part


Bks-tuning.com usually has everything. Even if they don't list it they usually can get it. But like you said. Very expensive. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## load (Apr 15, 2016)

Oh okay thx ! I will swap with s3 bumper


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

load said:


> Oh okay thx ! I will swap with s3 bumper


No need to swap bumper. ECS just has some sales, front grilles included:

https://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Exterior/Body/Grille/


Hope that helps,


----------



## load (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes I Know but I want a bumper from s3


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

My girlfriend wanted me to add that "everything looks better with a bitch next to it"


----------



## Giyome (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## rick249 (Feb 8, 2010)

load said:


> Awesome ! In France some People want us part like you with eu part


I will trade lights and cover shipping costs!!!


----------



## load (Apr 15, 2016)

Giyome said:


>


Au top ma poule ! Une us avec xénon eu c'est top aussi !


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

gammerx said:


> My girlfriend wanted me to add that "everything looks better with a bitch next to it"


am I the only one who was looking for a little KCCO sideboob?


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

Tcardio said:


> am I the only one who was looking for a little KCCO sideboob?


Typically save those for myself but I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Black Beauty by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Brads Camaro by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


Photo stuff with friends. 


Just car guy things.


Also, can't wait for summer wheels.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't believe a $70,000+ Camaro comes with halogen headlights...granted I know the Z/28 is geared towards track enthusiasts, but still...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> I can't believe a $70,000+ Camaro comes with halogen headlights...granted I know the Z/28 is geared towards track enthusiasts, but still...


He actually opted for the halogens, didn't like the HID's and how they looked.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> He actually opted for the halogens, didn't like the HID's and how they looked.


I wouldn't have thought they were even an option. Oh well, not my car, and it's still a beast. Probably needed to save on headlights to pay for those brakes anyway


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

TBomb said:


> I can't believe a $70,000+ Camaro comes with halogen headlights...granted I know the Z/28 is geared towards track enthusiasts, but still...


Holy ****. I didn't even realize Camaros could get that expensive.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yea the new ones ain't cheap... but dang those carbon cermaics are huge! 11" on all four corners too.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Yea the new ones ain't cheap... but dang those carbon cermaics are huge! 11" on all four corners too.


To be fair, the Z/28 package is a limited edition high performance option, not just a run-of-the-mill Camaro, but even the SS is pushing $50k optioned out :screwy:


----------



## adlerlaxking (Oct 28, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Black Beauty by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr
> 
> .


Ponto!! What are shooting with and editing with? Love the sharpness of this one!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

adlerlaxking said:


> Ponto!! What are shooting with and editing with? Love the sharpness of this one!


Shooting with my old Canon Eos Slr (6.3mp of awesome) 50mm 1.8 lens and editing with Photoshop/lightroom. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Road tripping from Alabama to Las Vegas for a work-related conference. Spending a good amount of time touring National Parks and Monuments. Took a few photos with my iPotato on the way out here. Likely putting on around 5,000 miles on this trip.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice shots! Man I need to go on a road trip again. 

June can't come soon enough.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

God such a whore now that I have a proper camera. 

Audi on Cobble by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr
:laugh:


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

AngryGiraffe said:


>


ride height and rake very much approved!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> God such a whore now that I have a proper camera.
> 
> Audi on Cobble by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr
> :laugh:


a honeycombed grill would make your car so pornstar!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> a honeycombed grill would make your car so pornstar!


...*cough*...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> a honeycombed grill would make your car so pornstar!


Hmm would be fun to switch it up. 


TBomb said:


> ...*cough*...


Something stuck in your throat sir?

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Hmm would be fun to switch it up.
> 
> Something stuck in your throat sir?
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Still waiting for Mr. Cardio to show us whatever RS parts he got from Europe...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

AC5 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr

AC6 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr

AC3 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr

AC7 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr

AC4 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr

AC8 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr

AC9 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey Jason, long time no see! Car is looking hot


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Tcardio said:


> ride height and rake very much approved!


Thanks man. Took a while but I think I finally got it where I like it.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Hey Jason, long time no see! Car is looking hot



+1

:thumbup: :heart:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Jason 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Woo house possession has been set finally! Next Wednesday!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

TBomb said:


> Hey Jason, long time no see! Car is looking hot





Bronco said:


> +1
> 
> :thumbup: :heart:





Ponto said:


> Jason
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


:wave::wave: Thanks guys! Really happy with the look :heart:


----------



## slates74 (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

:thumbup: love the rolling shot in the rain!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Such a wicked roller!! 

Cars and Coffee Yesteryday

CRW_5902 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CRW_5913 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CRW_5982 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CRW_5896 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CRW_5871 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CRW_5844 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice pics ponto! Those C63s look damn good


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

gammerx said:


> Nice pics ponto! Those C63s look damn good


Thanks! Yeah they sound so good too.


Also Not car whorage... house whorage!!

Booyaaah










Melissa already quick to get decorating. 




























Sent from my Igloo


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Thanks! Yeah they sound so good too.
> 
> 
> Also Not car whorage... house whorage!!
> ...


Is that sign so Melissa knows which room is hers? OH SNAP! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Is that sign so Melissa knows which room is hers? OH SNAP! :laugh:


Well every woman deserves her woman cave too. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## slates74 (Jun 16, 2010)

Digital snow camo wrapped Thule box by Elite Vinyl Design.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

slates74 said:


> Digital snow camo wrapped Thule box by Elite Vinyl Design.


that's one nice whip!


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks good slate!

What size is that box? I've been in the market for one and have been iffy on what size fits the best.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Thats a sweet box!

Half assed picture, god can't wait for new wheels. 

Audi Color by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Thats a sweet box!
> 
> Half assed picture, god can't wait for new wheels.


Watcha gettin?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

gammerx said:


> Watcha gettin?


USP Avant wheels 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## slates74 (Jun 16, 2010)

Mine is a Thule force size large. I had it on my mk7 GTI and switched it over to the A3. To be honest the box is a bit to big for the car. The distance between the rear roof rack and the hatch is too short when opened so the hatch makes contact with the box when fully opened. I'm going to put a small piece of foam on the box to stop it from chafing the paint when open.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

slates74 said:


> Mine is a Thule force size large. I had it on my mk7 GTI and switched it over to the A3. To be honest the box is a bit to big for the car. The distance between the rear roof rack and the hatch is too short when opened so the hatch makes contact with the box when fully opened. I'm going to put a small piece of foam on the box to stop it from chafing the paint when open.


I have a similar issue with the Atlantis large box. It's fantastic for how much I can haul with it. Just sucks the hatch spoiler hits it. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rings by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Dirty car is dirty


----------



## fernandoyoung (Sep 19, 2014)

well i haven't posted my car here yet, so here it is my meteor gray S3
front splitter, fog light grilles and rear diffuser painted glossy black, 8K steering wheel, carbon trim on the engine cover
the rest of mods are on my sig


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

^ omg


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

mypixeladdiction said:


> ^ omg


I love three doors


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I wish they would have brought them to the states! Good looking car Fernando!


----------



## dmar179 (Jun 23, 2015)

Got some wheels and now it's finally clean. Alzors are a damn bargain










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Slow friday? Time for more edits... 

in the rough by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

C & C by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

This was a fun car to ride in

Cobra by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Snake by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Slow friday? Time for more edits...


So slow it hasn't gotten here yet...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> So slow it hasn't gotten here yet...


Sigh.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Sigh.


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Dirty car is dirty


so approved


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Tcardio said:


> so approved



Oh hey!

Car is still dirty but they are mounted


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn so good Justin 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## SoaponWheel (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yaaah











Sent from my Igloo


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

:thumbdown: It appears your drawbridge is broken and I'm not trying to be a dick, but that's a sh*tty moat. I don't see one shark or even an alligator. Looks like you have a bunch of work to do.














:thumbup: Car looks good though


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Yaaah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are some nice wheels brother! Congrats as they look goooooood!!!! I need to stay off instagram as our cars really look good with roof rails. Post a pick with your roof box in same spot...epic


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> those are some nice wheels brother! Congrats as they look goooooood!!!!


Thanks man! 


AngryGiraffe said:


> :thumbdown: It appears your drawbridge is broken and I'm not trying to be a dick, but that's a sh*tty moat. I don't see one shark or even an alligator. Looks like you have a bunch of work to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moat need work, and alligators are on back order. Patience. 

Downside is Audi_eh3 managed to sneak in. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Primary use


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

Those wheels are honestly fantastic. Never thought I would like something like that! Fitment seems scary though - how does it hold up with spirited driving?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Primary use


best grocery getter evar!


----------



## slates74 (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

gammerx said:


> Those wheels are honestly fantastic. Never thought I would like something like that! Fitment seems scary though - how does it hold up with spirited driving?


I'm sure it would be fine, I don't do a lot of spirited driving or drive it much in general. I've always had stretched tires with no issues tho. I ran 225/40's with 9.5" wide wheels on my STI and drove that sucker hard without a hiccup.



Tcardio said:


> best grocery getter evar!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Primary use


See bags are for groceries. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> See bags are for groceries.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Bags on bags on bags.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Proper picture 

Wet by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Great photo Ponto! 

I wish mine wasn't afraid of the rain..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Great photo Ponto!
> 
> I wish mine wasn't afraid of the rain..


Thanks man! posted the rest of the set on my thread. Figured I wouldn't whore completely out this time. Apparently some people think I share to many.... :sly:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> . Apparently some people think I share to many.... :sly:


with great power comes great responsibility so my recommendation is just give us maur! I am here for the pics


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Thanks man! posted the rest of the set on my thread. Figured I wouldn't whore completely out this time. Apparently some people think I share to many.... :sly:


Aw, don't get mad Ponto. We're going to give you a hard time no matter what, so do what makes you happy


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Aw, don't get mad Ponto. We're going to give you a hard time no matter what, so do what makes you happy


Bahahaha  

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## fkdlol (May 25, 2016)

krazyboi said:


>


What body work have you done? That looks amazing.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

fkdlol said:


> What body work have you done? That looks amazing.


Had* he left us now. 

But its all S3 stuff.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mmm Macro 

S line by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Miled out by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Rings Close up by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

yea bye felicia, we didnt need his turbo 3.2 s3 anyways


----------



## load (Apr 15, 2016)

My a3 with new wheel. Bbs speedline 9x19 ET 52 with 5mm spacers from France


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

:heart: 3-door A3.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Time for another road trip!!! 

Road trip Readu by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Booty by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

State of Trance by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Went to a local dinner / meet up the other night with some other VW/Audi friends. The girlfriend of a local guy took a bunch of pictures.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The girlfriend of a local guy took a bunch of pictures.
> 
> 
> ​


Were any of them in focus?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

TBomb said:


> Were any of them in focus?


The picture of this MK1.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The picture of this MK1.


I laughed :laugh:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Time for another road trip!!!
> 
> Road trip Readu by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh hai :wave:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Heeeey










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Heeeey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One day I've gotta get me a mountain bike.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

A pic of Pixel and A3Owner driving up a mountain pass from this weekends event.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Fun lake side twisty roads after the winery! 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

fillup by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Fun lake side twisty roads after the winery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet that was fun ... after a few bottles of wine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> I bet that was fun ... after a few bottles of wine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah just a glass. The real trick was makong sure the bottles we bought didnt break. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh Hi. 

At the Peak by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Got this one from the Prestige Imports. It's from the Mountain Tour earlier this month.


----------



## sprinta301 (Jun 7, 2015)

This is my A3 3.2, sprint blue...no field photo yet but I'll be working on it, this summer! Cheers from NY


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

sprinta301 said:


> This is my A3 3.2, sprint blue...no field photo yet but I'll be working on it, this summer! Cheers from NY


Nice! :heart: Sprint Blue.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Crickets in here 

Overlooing Audi by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

What are people running for decent wheel sizes on these cars for "stanze"? I come from the MK4 R32 world, and i know you cant run as aggressive widths. Im curious because im looking into wheels and the set up i want either comes in 8.5et35 or 9.5et35. Just trying to get a good idea on what people do! Thanks

Pics for clicks


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

chrisVWkitch said:


> What are people running for decent wheel sizes on these cars for "stanze"? I come from the MK4 R32 world, and i know you cant run as aggressive widths. Im curious because im looking into wheels and the set up i want either comes in 8.5et35 or 9.5et35. Just trying to get a good idea on what people do! Thanks
> 
> Pics for clicks


That offset is gonna be poking for sure, plus with awd don't forget you are going to want to ensure the overall diameter of your wheels doesn't vary by more then 2 or 3% I believe it is. Stagged is dooable, just gotta be sure you don't screw up your awd and blow it up. (Which coming from an R32 I am gonna guess you knew that) 

The A3 is near identical to the mk5 for fitment fyi. 

Quick search there is an entire tire and fitment thread floating around here as well.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Father's day gift - my daughters washed the car. It was well overdue, I've been using it as a work horse while renovating the house and it looked disgusting for awhile ;-)


----------



## Giyome (Dec 24, 2015)

Detailing & Show


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

All sorts of fun wheels on here lately!

Here is a potato quality shot complete with cone scuff in the front from a recent auto-x. I guess you are supposed to go around them...


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Little car… Big city.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Not an A3 but had to share getting close and personal with this beauty. 

20160624-_88E6972 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Racing for a cure this weekend in my city - about 50 million in cars showed up and they raised 500k for kids with cancer this year.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Beefy by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

That rake though... looks way more prominent than it actually is in this photo for some reason lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Standing around in a parking deck is fun.


----------



## alex-t (Mar 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Standing around in a parking deck is fun.


i want those wheels so badly...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

When the wifey knows you taking pictures of the car so she leaves the door open. :sly:

Door! by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Quick photo before the game.


----------



## alex-t (Mar 24, 2008)

DSC_8510 by ARTorres., on Flickr


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

alex-t said:


> DSC_8510 by ARTorres., on Flickr


Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex-t (Mar 24, 2008)

Bronco said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Nice to see another BC member...

Here's another:

DSC_8306 by ARTorres., on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

alex-t said:


> Thanks! Nice to see another *Canadian *member...
> 
> Here's another:
> 
> DSC_8306 by ARTorres., on Flickr


ftfy lol

Nice shot!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh Alex, now I remember - the photos at UBC :thumbup:

Where were these? The airport?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So much room! 











Sent from my Igloo


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

.


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

@Ponto is that the garage space?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

get it?










I'll get proper pics at some point.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

gammerx said:


> @Ponto is that the garage space?


Yes indeed, garage pad poured a few weeks ago, now I just gotta build the damn thing! 22'x22'


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

So much room for activities!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Brent!!!


----------



## alex-t (Mar 24, 2008)

Bronco said:


> Oh Alex, now I remember - the photos at UBC :thumbup:
> 
> Where were these? The airport?


Convention Centre underground


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)




----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

flashback


----------



## grawk (May 26, 2002)

I'll take a better picture eventually.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tiptronic said:


> flashback



Nice Wheels  and shot!! 

_MG_9948 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Oh road trips and new mountain road asphalt. 

_MG_9580 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## kevichar (Nov 15, 2002)

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

flashback


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

. Fogtastic!


----------



## load (Apr 15, 2016)

Rolling Shot


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Lil hand wash before cars and coffee yesterday.

Fresh Wax by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

_MG_0018 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

_MG_0056 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Lil hand wash before cars and coffee yesterday.



She still looks awesome, Ponto !!


----------



## prestigious_clique (Nov 30, 2015)

Here's mine right after lowering 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziyaad82 (Aug 29, 2016)

*My A3*


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ziyaad82 said:


>


Can't see ... broken link ?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Whore time!!!

Lighting was too perfect last night. 

_MG_0419 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

_MG_0426 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

_MG_0413 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

_MG_0410 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

_MG_0404 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Whore time!!!
> 
> Lighting was too perfect last night.



We understand  Great stuff, Ponto :thumbup:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)




----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok, I'll play ...

Goldie at work.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Bronco said:


> Ok, I'll play ...
> 
> Goldie at work.


So clean!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

tiptronic said:


> So clean!


No need to take photos when she's dirty


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDS3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wifes grocery getter


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

*it's been almost 2 months and I STILL don't have any good pics. please forgive me for the potato quality instagram picture.*

'06 A3 3.2 S-line. Finally got around to joining the forums... Glad things aren't as dead as they were on Swedespeed. Don't ask. Anyway, I'm waiting until the mods approve before I make a full introduction and go over the car.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

GohnJallo said:


> '06 A3 3.2 S-line. Finally got around to joining the forums... Glad things aren't as dead as they were on Swedespeed. Don't ask. Anyway, I'm waiting until the mods approve before I make a full introduction and go over the car.


Welcome! Looking forward to more.


----------



## Alamphoto (Apr 21, 2016)

JDS3 said:


> Wifes grocery getter


What size are those wheels? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alamphoto (Apr 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

Ponto said:


> Welcome! Looking forward to more.


Thanks, looking forward to being part of a more active community than I'm used to


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ruby is still alive


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm jealous of both cars.. those blues are beautiful


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

Washed, nanoskin clay paint decontamination, and waxed this weekend despite the rain. So glad we have a garage at our new place. I definitely need a respray on my front bumper though 😫. It was dark by the time I finished, actual pics without angst coming soon. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sprinta301 (Jun 7, 2015)

Last year's Northeaster...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

New addition to the family this weekend. 



















Sent from my Igloo


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> New addition to the family this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: A black one and a white one, nice set!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Ziyaad82 (Aug 29, 2016)

*My current ride*


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ziyaad82 said:


>


Ziyaad82, your photo does not display because your link points to your own computer. The photo has to be hosted on a photo site, like Flickr, Photobucket etc. Then you post it with tags just like you did.


Cheers,


----------



## JPK_ (May 25, 2012)

Here is a couple of new pics of mine.


----------



## kevichar (Nov 15, 2002)

Liking those wheels and kit alot ^ Heres my girl









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

JPK_ said:


> Here is a couple of new pics of mine.


Love the body kit and color scheme !! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

I went for a fun ride to Mt.Baker National Park / Ski Area a couple of weeks ago. Northwest corner of Washington state, only about 1.5 hrs from Vancouver, BC.

Here are some photos:


Leaving Glacier, WA (we used to have a cabin there):











Before the final climb:











Up there ! Mt.Shuksan in the background:











Audi on rocks:











Last look at of Mt.Shuksan:












Thanks for watching, cheers ! :wave:


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

If you went to h2oi and didn't take pictures on a random side street, were you actually there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Definitely not.

That is looking spot on. God damn everyone with their white A3's... lol


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Definitely not.
> 
> That is looking spot on. God damn everyone with their white A3's... lol


Thank you! I can't remember, what color is yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

justagirlandhercar said:


> Thank you! I can't remember, what color is yours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His and hers lol. 
I'm stuck with black. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

I figured it was time to wash and wax my car just in time for our Oktoberfest tomorrow.


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ponto said:


> His and hers lol.
> I'm stuck with black.
> 
> 
> ...


You are a brave soul.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

justagirlandhercar said:


> You are a brave soul.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was a lack of options at the time. Wanted another 3.2 to replace my first Lava Grey A3. Only thing around really. Should have held out for white or something else. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I figured it was time to wash and wax my car just in time for our Oktoberfest tomorrow.


tfti 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Was a lack of options at the time. Wanted another 3.2 to replace my first Lava Grey A3. Only thing around really. Should have held out for white or something else.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Ahhhhh That makes sense. Me finding a white 3.2 was an act of divine intervention I'm pretty sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

justagirlandhercar said:


> Ahhhhh That makes sense. Me finding a white 3.2 was an act of divine intervention I'm pretty sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are rare for sure. The only white one when I was looking was a facelift out east and the guy wanted 30k haha. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ponto said:


> They are rare for sure. The only white one when I was looking was a facelift out east and the guy wanted 30k haha.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Holy crap! Mine had a electrical problem, which, thanks to this forum, we got figured out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

justagirlandhercar said:


> Holy crap! Mine had a electrical problem, which, thanks to this forum, we got figured out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it was a 2009, one of 50 or so in Canada with next to no miles on it. Titanium package too. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

justagirlandhercar said:


> tfti
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I recall correctly you were invited.


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Yeah it was a 2009, one of 50 or so in Canada with next to no miles on it. Titanium package too.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


"Next to no miles" is such a rare thing to hear with these! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> If I recall correctly you were invited.


Yesterday does not count considering the six hours one way drive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

justagirlandhercar said:


> "Next to no miles" is such a rare thing to hear with these! Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just past 125k mi now. That one had 30k on it. Mind you that was 2.5 years ago now. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ponto said:


> I'm just past 125k mi now. That one had 30k on it. Mind you that was 2.5 years ago now.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


I'm just past 108k. Had 84k when I bought it a year and a half ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

justagirlandhercar said:


> If you went to h2oi and didn't take pictures on a random side street, were you actually there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the marina waayyy down on the south end of the island? I didn't go this year but last year on the way to the show I stopped there and met a dude who had just rowed across the Atlantic to raise awareness for AIDs. That weekend holds so many wild memories (including my cameo in Krispy's aftermovie), I'm super bummed I missed it this year.


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

JPK_ said:


> Here is a couple of new pics of mine.


OOF those wheels are so slick they make my knees weak! Awesome!


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

GohnJallo said:


> Is that the marina waayyy down on the south end of the island? I didn't go this year but last year on the way to the show I stopped there and met a dude who had just rowed across the Atlantic to raise awareness for AIDs. That weekend holds so many wild memories (including my cameo in Krispy's aftermovie), I'm super bummed I missed it this year.


That's so awesome! Um, I honestly don't remember exactly where it was. If I remember correctly, It was down past the bridge so it may be the same marina! This year was a really good time. Just have to come next year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Audizine Calendar contest time over on the other forums... 

3rd year attempt and making it into the Calendar. 


#1


_MG_0423 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

#2

_MG_9580 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

#3

At the Peak by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

#4

Dam Revy by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Audizine Calendar contest time over on the other forums...
> 
> 3rd year attempt and making it into the Calendar.
> 
> ...


LOVE these two!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

justagirlandhercar said:


> LOVE these two!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Had so many to choose from with all my road trips lately it was tough lol. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Ponto said:


> #4
> 
> Dam Revy by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


This makes me want to build a mountain bike.


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

just a few pictures I've snagged over the last few months, some are nice and hi-res; others... eh, not so much.

Lake on the Blue Ridge Parkway









Neighborhood overlooking the Tennessee River









Up on the Tail of The Dragon









Early morning on the Cherohala Skyway









Norris Dam, Tennessee


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

A3REDT said:


> just a few pictures I've snagged over the last few months, some are nice and hi-res; others... eh, not so much.
> 
> Lake on the Blue Ridge Parkway


Digging the Caterpillar plate! You in construction too? :thumbup:


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

GohnJallo said:


> Digging the Caterpillar plate! You in construction too? :thumbup:


Why can't I see the pictures?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

justagirlandhercar said:


> Why can't I see the pictures?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weird. They worked fine on my computer but now on mobile half of them are gone

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This makes me want to build a mountain bike.


Just to take it on road trips for cool pictures? Lol


Sent from my Igloo


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

> Digging the Caterpillar plate! You in construction too?


Nope, my dad has worked for Caterpillar for pretty much my whole life, first in reman and then in emissions, so I love pretty much everything Caterpillar. Unfortunately I can't justify driving any of the CAT CT600 models day-to-day, so CAT front plate it is. :laugh:



> Why can't I see the pictures?!


I have no idea, never had a problem mentioned to me before. They're hosted on photobucket, which I know a few other people on this forum use. Here's a different type of link to one of the pictures, this one should take you directly to photobucket to view it in your browser, let me know if it works(or doesn't): http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w52/corvettekid92/IMG_6763_zpslb3prayz.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Just to take it on road trips for cool pictures? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Is there any other reason to own a bike? I only built my track bike so I can look cool on Instagram.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Is there any other reason to own a bike? I only built my track bike so I can look cool on Instagram.


If there is I never want to know. 



Sent from my Igloo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Trying to learn some new photography stuff.


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Trying to learn some new photography stuff.


taking the selfie stick to new, over-engineered levels! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

GohnJallo said:


> taking the selfie stick to new, over-engineered levels!


Rig shots ain't new lol. 

But in for results! I keep meaning to get some rig stuff to do some shoots. 

In the mean time found this cell pic. Nice little before and after. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Rig shots ain't new lol.
> 
> But in for results! I keep meaning to get some rig stuff to do some shoots.
> 
> ...


I need to get a wider lens. 

I typically shoot with my 50mm 1.8, but I had to use the 28mm-70mm kit lens for this and it still wasn't quite wide enough for what I wanted.

Also, that's a hell of a transformation. I'll have to try to find the before and after of mine from when a customer brought in a stock A3.


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I need to get a wider lens.
> 
> I typically shoot with my 50mm 1.8, but I had to use the 28mm-70mm kit lens for this and it still wasn't quite wide enough for what I wanted.
> 
> Also, that's a hell of a transformation. I'll have to try to find the before and after of mine from when a customer brought in a stock A3.


Shooting on a full frame camera?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I need to get a wider lens.
> 
> I typically shoot with my 50mm 1.8, but I had to use the 28mm-70mm kit lens for this and it still wasn't quite wide enough for what I wanted.
> 
> Also, that's a hell of a transformation. I'll have to try to find the before and after of mine from when a customer brought in a stock A3.


Yeah definitely need something wider. My 11-22 would be perfect. 

And thanks! Funny most of the changes have been interior stuff. Gotta figure out what's next for the A3. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Yeah definitely need something wider. My 11-22 would be perfect.
> 
> And thanks! Funny most of the changes have been interior stuff. Gotta figure out what's next for the A3.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


My only interior change is the removal of the rear seats so I could build a carpeted floor to carry around all of my detailing stuff. One day I want to spend the ridiculous amount of money for some RS3 seats. 

I'm gonna pick up the 16mm prime lens soon with an ultra wide converter. What camera do you shoot with?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> My only interior change is the removal of the rear seats so I could build a carpeted floor to carry around all of my detailing stuff. One day I want to spend the ridiculous amount of money for some RS3 seats.
> 
> I'm gonna pick up the 16mm prime lens soon with an ultra wide converter. What camera do you shoot with?


Ugh don't bring those seats up. I had a chance to snag euro recaros for 3k when I got my rs3 leather bits. Should have just increased some credit and bought it all. 

I shoot with an old Canon 30D for now. Planning to get a 7D or maybe go full frame and get a 6D next year. 

Interior I still wanna find some different seats maybe some S5 ones to go with the S5 steering wheel lol. 

That or redo my sport seats

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

Ponto said:


> Rig shots ain't new lol.
> 
> But in for results! I keep meaning to get some rig stuff to do some shoots.


I know, kidding. I really need to learn how to use my DSLR and start fooling around with lightroom


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

GohnJallo said:


> I know, kidding. I really need to learn how to use my DSLR and start fooling around with lightroom


Too early on a Friday for that level of jokes. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

justagirlandhercar said:


> Shooting on a full frame camera?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup!



Ponto said:


> Ugh don't bring those seats up. I had a chance to snag euro recaros for 3k when I got my rs3 leather bits. Should have just increased some credit and bought it all.
> 
> I shoot with an old Canon 30D for now. Planning to get a 7D or maybe go full frame and get a 6D next year.
> 
> ...


It would have been real hard for me to not increase the credit limit to get those, aha. I want those seat so bad.

I just got this Sony A7, and it's definitely my favorite camera I've ever shot with. 

S5 seats would be pretty tight, too. I keep trying not to spend money on my car so I can focus on getting a Q3 or a new A3.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yup!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard great things about the Sony cameras. But I've started collecting Canon gear and do enjoynit. Picking up the 70-200 2.8 soon I think. I feel ya about spending. The fiancée just picked up her Q5. We still gotta finish furnishing the house and I gotta build myself a damn garage! Lol 


Too many things in the list. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I just got this Sony A7, and it's definitely my favorite camera I've ever shot.



sorry to butt-in...why not the a7rii? i just got 2 a7sii for a whole 'nother reason (video), but the pics taken with it using canon lenses (24-70f2.8 & 70-200f2.8) are awesome! 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

His and Hers #relationshipgoals #acheived 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ponto said:


> His and Hers #relationshipgoals #acheived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

justagirlandhercar said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll love it better once they are surrounded by walls and a roof! Haha

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

jumalian said:


> sorry to butt-in...why not the a7rii? i just got 2 a7sii for a whole 'nother reason (video), but the pics taken with it using canon lenses (24-70f2.8 & 70-200f2.8) are awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


$1200 for a body + lens for the A7 when I got it on sale, or $3200 for just the body on the A7R II.

I just do it as a hobby, so I don't need 4k video, 42MP, and in-body stabilization. Hell, even the A7 is probably overkill for me, but I love Sony products and I couldn't say no at the price I got it for.


----------



## Spl_181 (May 2, 2015)

This was the second day of ownership of both vehicles









This was taken a few months later once slight mods were done (grills, tinting the basics)









The twins enjoying an AZ sunset, with the new plates


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Spl_181 said:


> This was the second day of ownership of both vehicles


Your garage looks soooo clean ... where is all your junk ??


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Dirty pic of the Q with something special. Such a beauty I had to snap some shots of it even if it was just sitting in the ally while the owner got his S4 Avant ready for winter mode. 


Audi RS2 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Audi RS2 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Audi RS2 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Dirty pic of the Q with something special. Such a beauty I had to snap some shots of it even if it was just sitting in the ally while the owner got his S4 Avant ready for winter mode.
> 
> 
> Audi RS2 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill_Odoowod (Aug 31, 2016)

A couple shots from yesterday afternoon.


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Dirty pic of the Q with something special. Such a beauty I had to snap some shots of it even if it was just sitting in the ally while the owner got his S4 Avant ready for winter mode.
> 
> 
> Audi RS2 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr
> ...


Ponto,

when and where did you take these photo's?
I thought I know that RS2, however the license plate isn't valid anymore....


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

CorrieG60 said:


> Ponto,
> 
> when and where did you take these photo's?
> I thought I know that RS2, however the license plate isn't valid anymore....


In Calgary Alberta about 2 days ago. It was the first Rs2's imported to Canada. Buddy Dave still owns it. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

My current favorites. Been out shooting a lot mainly to just work on editing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

justagirlandhercar said:


> My current favorites. Been out shooting a lot mainly to just work on editing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Edit's look good! 2nd is my favorite, but the White looks a little dull almost.


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Edit's look good! 2nd is my favorite, but the White looks a little dull almost.


I'm going to have to look at that edit actually. Seeing it next to those others feels off. I think I skipped a step. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

justagirlandhercar said:


> I'm going to have to look at that edit actually. Seeing it next to those others feels off. I think I skipped a step.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Taking a break from editing and going back can really help I find. Do you use batch edits or synchronizing at all with lightroom? Saves so much time. 

With that middle one just up the white levels a bit perhaps and I bet it would pop a lot more.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

recent trip to edinburgh scotland.











bamburg castle


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

PreMier said:


> recent trip to edinburgh scotland.


I really like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

Swapped on the RS style grille. Volunteered at Empire State Performance Rally this past weekend. Got to bomb through some of the stages in the A3 on the way to our posts too! Loads of fun. Although I did lose my rear towhook cover and I have an exhaust leak/rattle now. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Still learning how to edit out the rig for these shots, but this is my first rough one.


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Still learning how to edit out the rig for these shots, but this is my first rough one.


😍

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

GohnJallo said:


> Swapped on the RS style grille. Volunteered at Empire State Performance Rally this past weekend. Got to bomb through some of the stages in the A3 on the way to our posts too! Loads of fun. Although I did lose my rear towhook cover and I have an exhaust leak/rattle now.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



GohnJallo,

congrats on the new grille ... but it looks like you didn't paint the crash bar behind it ??


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

Bronco said:


> GohnJallo,
> 
> congrats on the new grille ... but it looks like you didn't paint the crash bar behind it ??


Oi m8 I was up till 4 in the morning pulling the bumper and swapping the grill. Had to leave at 9am for the rally. Paint coming this weekend 😒 😝

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

GohnJallo said:


> Oi m8 I was up till 4 in the morning pulling the bumper and swapping the grill. Had to leave at 9am for the rally. Paint coming this weekend 😒 😝
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Understood. Good man ! :thumbup:


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

Bill_Odoowod said:


> A couple shots from yesterday afternoon.


LOVE the wheels! lol both our signatures are butt related :facepalm:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Front End Friday Anyone? 

Front Ends by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

We really should be posting all the important ones... 

Wheel Wednesday, Throwback Thursday, Front end Friday, Side Shot Saturday, Sunday Funday, Man love Monday etc etc... wait maybe not that last one.


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Front End Friday Anyone?
> 
> Front Ends by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr
> 
> ...


I like this idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

Forgot to shoot the second photo in RAW... it could definitely be crisper.

I've got an all black honeycomb grille on the way later this week!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

[URL="







[/URL]

Front end Friday? saturday repeat


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Tcardio said:


> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be bitter until we can have these legally in the US. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

justagirlandhercar said:


> I will be bitter until we can have these legally in the US.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What is it that's not legal ?


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Hawkman312 said:


> Forgot to shoot the second photo in RAW... it could definitely be crisper.
> 
> I've got an all black honeycomb grille on the way later this week!




Hawkman312,

that's a great looking A3, seems to be in pristine condition :thumbup: The grille will only make it so much nicer with the Ocean Blue color :thumbup::thumbup:

Is yours quattro or FWD ?


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

Bronco said:


> Hawkman312,
> 
> that's a great looking A3, seems to be in pristine condition  The grille will only make it so much nicer with the Ocean Blue color
> 
> Is yours quattro or FWD ?


It's the 2.0T with the 6MT, so I got stuck with FWD, but since I'm in Florida, it's not too much of a loss, and I really wanted the manual transmission! 

I've owned the car for about two years now. It's a 2006 that I bought with 28,000 miles on it for one hell of a good deal! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> What is it that's not legal ?


She means a real S3 Sportback... Earliest US import of an 8P S3 = 2031.... And Canada = 2021 

For an 06' S3 anyways. 

8P RS3 - 2036 and 2026 respectively.


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ponto said:


> She means a real S3 Sportback... Earliest US import of an 8P S3 = 2031.... And Canada = 2021
> 
> For an 06' S3 anyways.
> 
> 8P RS3 - 2036 and 2026 respectively.


 What he said.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

justagirlandhercar said:


> What he said.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depressing right. 


So here's an R8










Had a ton of fun on the weekend shooting. 

Including this purple beast. 









Hopefully Tapatalk doesn't kill quality. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Depressing right.
> 
> 
> So here's an R8


I feel better now.  I was photographing people this weekend and who cares about that, so I have nothing fun to share.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

Deleted the bumper bar, painted the impact bumper black, and repainted the rings yesterday. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Morning all










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shot.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Nice shot.


Thanks Jim!!

I kinda like this one better now. 

Wide Glow by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Thanks Jim!!
> 
> I kinda like this one better now.
> 
> Wide Glow by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr



Agreed. BTW, now you know someone in Chicago you have another road trip destination and are welcome any time.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Agreed. BTW, now you know someone in Chicago you have another road trip destination and are welcome any time.


Fantastic! Chicago is definitely on our list. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Thanks Jim!!
> 
> I kinda like this one better now.
> 
> Wide Glow by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


Agreed !! :thumbup:


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

This is my A3. Nothing fancy and photoshopped, just taken on my cellphone this summer. She's on 17 inch wheels here which I'm going to replace with new 18 inch silver rotors next summer.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

dp_motley said:


> This is my A3. Nothing fancy and photoshopped, just taken on my cellphone this summer. She's on 17 inch wheels here which I'm going to replace with new 18 inch silver rotors next summer.



Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

*Got my new grille put in!*

Here's a few quick cell-phone shots from this past weekend's Cars and Coffee, since I forgot my DSLR.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Hawkman312 said:


> Here's a few quick cell-phone shots from this past weekend's Cars and Coffee, since I forgot my DSLR.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Loadsled (Sep 14, 2016)

My new to me 07. 89k on the clock. Fun car to drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Loadsled said:


> My new to me 07. 89k on the clock. Fun car to drive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Prettyyyyyyy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

Got a few shots yesterday, probably won't get any more until it snows. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

fillup by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Haven't seen you in awhile! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ultimatetaba said:


> fillup by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr


Oh, well hello 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Haven't seen you in awhile!
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


I'm always here, but mostly tend to lurk. Watching over you guys haha 



justagirlandhercar said:


> Oh, well hello
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


O hai :wave::vampire:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Isn't that considerate / creepy of you. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

_MG_2780 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ponto said:


> _MG_2780 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


We haven't had any of that white stuff yet, thank goodness! Made for a cool photo though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

justagirlandhercar said:


> We haven't had any of that white stuff yet, thank goodness! Made for a cool photo though!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm amazed we haven't had more. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

Camped in the A3 this weekend to volunteer at a rallycross/rallysprint at Englishtown raceway park (Club Loose for those that know). Was actually fairly comfortable, although I wouldn't recommend it to anyone taller than 5'7". Pics of the event coming soon!









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

^ Are those A4 Avus (B6) wheels on your A3?


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

MurkyRivers said:


> ^ Are those A4 Avus (B6) wheels on your A3?


Yeah, they're my winters. Dipped gloss/gunmetal gray. I haven't had the chance to get a good pic of them on the car just yet. Good eye!


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

GohnJallo said:


> Yeah, they're my winters. Dipped gloss/gunmetal gray. I haven't had the chance to get a good pic of them on the car just yet. Good eye!


Thanks! I've been catching up on all the OEM wheels lately since im a pretty big fan of most of them. 

Looks good and perfect for a winter setup.


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

MurkyRivers said:


> Thanks! I've been catching up on all the OEM wheels lately since im a pretty big fan of most of them.
> 
> Looks good and perfect for a winter setup.


Yeah if only these used tires weren't so damn loud. I might have them at too high/low of a pressure, have to check on Wednesday. These need to last the winter as I can't afford blizzaks, which are just about the only winter tire I'd consider buying new.


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

GohnJallo said:


> Yeah if only these used tires weren't so damn loud. I might have them at too high/low of a pressure, have to check on Wednesday. These need to last the winter as I can't afford blizzaks, which are just about the only winter tire I'd consider buying new.


I need to buy some winters for my son in Utah. He just had his first driving in snow/ice experience in his A4 Quattro and it didn't go so well. Crashed into a high curb and messed his bumper up. 

So glad I don't have to worry about that down here. 

Reinstalled the intake on the A3 though


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Up and running...









-Avantwerks Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Winter setup:


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

Looks great! Loving those LED tails!!!


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

*My latest addition!*










Picked up a new BFI knob! 

I forgot to get a hold of some Loctite ahead of time, so the set screws came loose in about an hour, but as of this morning that issue has since been remedied! 

So far it feels great. It was a bit interesting at first, since the top/crest area is much more flat and textured than the OEM knob, but I got used to it in a matter of minutes. The extra weight does make the shifts feel a bit smoother, and while I probably _could_ shift more quickly and smoothly now, I've actually found that it encourages me to shift more leisurely, since it feels like there is less effort required. I'm not sure if that makes any sense, but the bottom line is that I'm happy with it.


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

Looks great. Weighted knobs are always a positive thing and what you are saying makes sense. It requires less effort for you to shift gears so you apply less effort to do so.

They have the shift pattern coin too that goes on top, if you ever wanted to change that up.


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

MurkyRivers said:


> Looks great. Weighted knobs are always a positive thing and what you are saying makes sense. It requires less effort for you to shift gears so you apply less effort to do so.
> 
> They have the shift pattern coin too that goes on top, if you ever wanted to change that up.


I saw those other coin designs, but to be honest, I quite enjoy their crest. 

If someone really wanted to go crazy and make it a piece of jewelry, I wonder how hard it would be to bore the slot out a bit so that a fine watch movement would fit flush?


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

Hawkman312 said:


> I saw those other coin designs, but to be honest, I quite enjoy their crest.
> 
> If someone really wanted to go crazy and make it a piece of jewelry, I wonder how hard it would be to bore the slot out a bit so that a fine watch movement would fit flush?


I couldnt imagine that being too hard. As long as you have a lathe, it should just be a matter of machining to the right size. 

Would definitely be an interesting touch


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

MurkyRivers said:


> Looks great! Loving those LED tails!!!



Thanks MurkeyRivers, me too


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Bronco said:


> Winter setup:


Look gorgeous in night illumination.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

dp_motley said:


> Look gorgeous in night illumination.


Thanks dp_motley !! :thumbup:

I just took a couple of photos after I washed it that day


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Bronco said:


> Thanks dp_motley !! :thumbup:
> 
> I just took a couple of photos after I washed it that day


Yeah, she definitely looks clean :thumbup:


----------



## two-lo (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

two-lo said:


>


Oooohhh, that looks sexy :thumbup::thumbup:

I think we need to know (see) more about your car


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Still trying stuff out with this new camera and lens.


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Still trying stuff out with this new camera and lens.


 Take picture of my car!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Still trying stuff out with this new camera and lens.



Keep trying, looking good so far :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi.

Comin in Hot to 2017 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

How's your home ? 

I thought you should have a VWVortex house warming party. I think every member with a new house should throw one and I would be happy to contribute via delivery of course.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> How's your home ?
> 
> I thought you should have a VWVortex house warming party. I think every member with a new house should throw one and I would be happy to contribute via delivery of course.


It's great! Thanks for asking. And that's a cool idea lol. We're getting nice and settled. Dining room table shows up this weekend! Yeah concrete! 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Still trying stuff out with this new camera and lens.


Great shots! Keep up the good. Work. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Great shots! Keep up the good. Work.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo





Bronco said:


> Keep trying, looking good so far :thumbup:


Thanks, guys!


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Shes super dirty, but taking her to the mountain will do that to ya! Cant wait until the weather warms up a little so I can put the air ride and wheels on! :beer:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Am I being watched ? :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

My girlfriend's car does a little better in the snow and ice than mine, but we still took them both out to have fun. (her's is much better for donuts)


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Bronco said:


> Am I being watched ? :facepalm:



That's a pretty creepy photo.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ceese said:


> That's a pretty creepy photo.


Nah.. just parked next to a donut shop.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> My girlfriend's car does a little better in the snow and ice than mine, but we still took them both out to have fun. (her's is much better for donuts)


mk4 r32 in silver with fat fives... she owns you!!!!


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Tcardio said:


> mk4 r32 in silver with fat fives... she owns you!!!!


Actually even better...those are fifteen52 Tarmacs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

Winter setup with new grille. Working on darkening the outside of the car. Black rings on their way and wheels. More to come.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Nah.. just parked next to a donut shop.



I meant the photo itself with the silhouette of the cop in the car and the angle of your headlight. Nice pic!


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Bronco said:


> Am I being watched ? :facepalm:


The cops are just watching that nobody spill their donuts onto your polished bonnet. Thanks for your service, guys


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

A3-Owner said:


> Winter setup with new grille. Working on darkening the outside of the car. Black rings on their way and wheels. More to come.


What do you do for darkening? Do you paint all chrome parts or vinyl wrap them? 

I consider to wrapping all the chrome into aluminium or metallic silver vinyl wrap.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

lightpaint1 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> lightpaint1 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr


Awesome lighting man... I gotta get onto that level of ocf. 

20170103-_MG_3512-2 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> lightpaint1 by Jason Maglinao, on Flickr


That's just Ultimate !! :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Awesome lighting man... I gotta get onto that level of ocf.





Bronco said:


> That's just Ultimate !! :thumbup: :laugh:


Haha! Thanks yall! First time actually trying light painting on the car. Pretty stoked on the end product. Gotta play with it a bit more and see what kind of shots I can get :beer:


----------



## dubtometry (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Took the Q for it's first road trip... Poor A3 left at home all alone lol

_MG_5299 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

^5 :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Took the Q for it's first road trip... Poor A3 left at home all alone lol
> 
> _MG_5299 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


Lower it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd love to. The height and ride is pretty nice and comfy though. Getting to our trailhead the clearance was nice. Just go and no worries. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Took the Q for it's first road trip... Poor A3 left at home all alone lol





*Lower It.*


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

Rainy day and an on-the-spot phone camera shot taken into Lightroom.


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

Not very recent, but here's a good one I just got around to editing!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Non A3 content sorry not sorry!

Used to spend a good amount of time on this forum with my 3.2 A3. Ive gone back to my Audi roots with this:

2007 6 Speed S4 DTM package


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

nelius said:


> Non A3 content sorry not sorry!
> 
> Used to spend a good amount of time on this forum with my 3.2 A3. Ive gone back to my Audi roots with this:
> 
> ...



Hey nelius, good to hear from you 

Good looking S4 :thumbup: More pictures, please. That's a different rear bumper, isn't it?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Bronco said:


> Hey nelius, good to hear from you
> 
> Good looking S4 :thumbup: More pictures, please. That's a different rear bumper, isn't it?


Thank you sir! Don't have other pictures at the moment, gonna wait for the next sunny day (long time in Seattle) for a photo shoot. And yes the dtm package offered different rear and front bumpers. Maybe we can all meet again at the Leavenworth drive this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

You didn't get it from David Murphy did you?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

JRutter said:


> You didn't get it from David Murphy did you?


No sir, got it from a guy named Kevin. I doubt there would be another sprint blue DTM around, they only sold around 250 in the US.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

nelius said:


> No sir, got it from a guy named Kevin. I doubt there would be another sprint blue DTM around, they only sold around 250 in the US.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha. A friend of mine from Audi Club had a sprint blue DTM, but sold it last year. Like you said, can't be many around. Good score, amigo!


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

Gotta love it! (I really need LED tails... )


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Movin' on uppppp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

^ nice shot


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

JRutter said:


> ^ nice shot


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

JRutter said:


> ^ nice shot


+1


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Tcardio said:


> +1


Thank you as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a local photo spot here in Tahoe. This one is for sale BTW...









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

JRutter said:


> ^ nice shot





Tcardio said:


> +1


+1

Not just a nice shot, it's a gorgeous A3 !! :thumbup::thumbup::wave:


----------



## Giyome (Dec 24, 2015)

Heres my new Rotiform RSE 19"x8.5 , I love them!!!


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Bronco said:


> +1
> 
> Not just a nice shot, it's a gorgeous A3 !! :thumbup::thumbup::wave:


Y'all are making me blush! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Giyome said:


> Heres my new Rotiform RSE 19"x8.5 , I love them!!!


Nice. What is the offset?


----------



## Giyome (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks man  
ET45 with 235


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Great looking wheels but pain in the ass to clean


----------



## Giyome (Dec 24, 2015)

we will see I am very meticulous and patient so it will not be a problem for me Hehe


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Giyome said:


> we will see I am very meticulous and patient so it will not be a problem for me Hehe


probably too late but best to seal the wheels with cquartz or g techniq prior to intall. the seal lasts 2 years and I just wash of the mess with a hose


----------



## Giyome (Dec 24, 2015)

Tcardio said:


> probably too late but best to seal the wheels with cquartz or g techniq prior to intall. the seal lasts 2 years and I just wash of the mess with a hose


Yes I've heard about this. But it was the garage that installed them, I could not do it. When the winter arrives next year, if I dismantle the tires and wash the rims it is possible to do the treatment? Or is treatment only done on new rims?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Giyome said:


> Yes I've heard about this. But it was the garage that installed them, I could not do it. When the winter arrives next year, if I dismantle the tires and wash the rims it is possible to do the treatment? Or is treatment only done on new rims?



anytime is fine.


----------



## Giyome (Dec 24, 2015)

Allright thanks!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

Bath day.. Rubbadubdub


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Last of the snow... I think.
_MG_4611 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr
Due for a good detail and polish


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bump... stupid winter.

Go Away Winter by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Almost time for a detail. So Many Chips


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

Ponto said:


> Bump... stupid winter.
> 
> Go Away Winter by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


Jeez, Ponto... where on Earth do you live, Canada?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hawkman312 said:


> Jeez, Ponto... where on Earth do you live, Canada?


That's a good guess. It has its perks though. Er peaks.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Hawkman312 said:


>


So clean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Hawkman312 said:


>


I love your tints. What percentage are they? I wish tinting the front door windows was allowed in Denmark.


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

dp_motley said:


> I love your tints. What percentage are they? I wish tinting the front door windows was allowed in Denmark.


I'm not 100% positive, but I'm fairly certain the front windows are 35%, while everything else is 30%, including the Open-Sky glass. The windshield is not tinted, of course. 

With how hot it gets down here in Florida, tint is almost a necessity!


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

dp_motley said:


> I love your tints. What percentage are they? I wish tinting the front door windows was allowed in Denmark.


Do they actually enforce it? Here in Colorado almost everyone does tint much higher than than the legal limit (1. The Sun is about a mile closer here and it's needed, 2. People like their tint). The police don't really enforce it and I've never heard of anyone having issues.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

mypixeladdiction said:


> Do they actually enforce it? Here in Colorado almost everyone does tint much higher than than the legal limit (1. The Sun is about a mile closer here and it's needed, 2. People like their tint). The police don't really enforce it and I've never heard of anyone having issues.


I heard some horror stories about a police officer forcing a driver to remove tints off a front door windows, but that could be the same type of a story that teens share around a bonfire in wilderness deep at night 

On a serious note, this rule is actual in Denmark as a VERY bicyclist friendly country. They are everywhere and you have to always be aware of them, especially when you make a right turn. The idea is that a bicyclist should see your eyes through a window while you can see theirs. They want to know that you see them manoeuvring your car. 

With tints on front windows you can fail MOT, but it depends on a MOT guy. I spoke to one I went to MOT last time and he said that he would not scrap my car as long as he saw me and a passenger through a window. That's good news.


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

dp_motley said:


> I heard some horror stories about a police officer forcing a driver to remove tints off a front door windows, but that could be the same type of a story that teens share around a bonfire in wilderness deep at night
> 
> On a serious note, this rule is actual in Denmark as a VERY bicyclist friendly country. They are everywhere and you have to always be aware of them, especially when you make a right turn. The idea is that a bicyclist should see your eyes through a window while you can see theirs. They want to know that you see them manoeuvring your car.
> 
> With tints on front windows you can fail MOT, but it depends on a MOT guy. I spoke to one I went to MOT last time and he said that he would not scrap my car as long as he saw me and a passenger through a window. That's good news.


Could you even get away with something very, very, light, like a 95-90%? That would at least cut down on most of the UV while still leaving it very transparent.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Hawkman312 said:


> Could you even get away with something very, very, light, like a 95-90%? That would at least cut down on most of the UV while still leaving it very transparent.


Minimum 75% is allowed. But isn't Audi original tint approximately 85-90% already?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

If you have open sky you can get away with darker tint since light through the roof makes window tint appear because it is backlit.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

ceese said:


> If you have open sky you can get away with darker tint since light through the roof makes window tint appear because it is backlit.


I don't have open sky, but I get your point. It would be nice if I had it though.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)




----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

@kgw, this pic could be a nice wallpaper


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

I was rolling around on my mechanic's creeper, looked up and saw the picture! One nice thing about cell phone cameras: they are always handy!


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

IMG_2742 by Garrison Reynolds, on Flickr
IMG_2721 by Garrison Reynolds, on FlickrIMG_2716 by Garrison Reynolds, on FlickrIMG_2712-2 by Garrison Reynolds, on FlickrIMG_2698 by Garrison Reynolds, on FlickrIMG_2685 by Garrison Reynolds, on Flickr
IMG_2678 by Garrison Reynolds, on Flickr
IMG_2565 by Garrison Reynolds, on Flickr

A few from this morning's Cars and Coffee and a club meet-up!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Wiped down for a night out. . .


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay Summer!


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

IMG_2786 by Garrison Reynolds, on Flickr - Taking Advantage of the Rain


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ready to do work!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

JRutter said:


> Ready to do work!


Mmmmm. Dat's nice...


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter said:


> Ready to do work!


Are those 17s? :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> Are those 17s? :thumbup:


17x8 et45  The tires are nominally 225s, but are as wide as 245 street tires.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Hadn't seen those front fenders in a while. . .


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

JRutter said:


> Ready to do work!


So how wide of tire what wheel specs can you do with those fenders...

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

korben007 said:


> So how wide of tire what wheel specs can you do with those fenders...
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I ran 245/40 R18 no problem on 18x8 et45 wheels before and after I did the TT conversion. Never tried anything bigger. The TT spindles and ball joints added maybe 12mm each side for track width. So you could go to et35 or go a bit wider on the wheels and still have some room.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter said:


> 17x8 et45  The tires are nominally 225s, but are as wide as 245 street tires.


I know I'm definitely in the minority here, but I've said it before and I'll say it again, I think with the right setup 17s are the best size for looks and performance on the 8p platform. Your setup looks like pure business - totally awesome.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> I know I'm definitely in the minority here, but I've said it before and I'll say it again, I think with the right setup 17s are the best size for looks and performance on the 8p platform. Your setup looks like pure business - totally awesome.


Thanks man! I tried the ride height lower, but it seems to work best with some travel, lol.

Here is more meaty tire porn from last spring at Thunderhill. I think these were 235/45 and still R17.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

JR I'm jealous of the track pics you post. Me and all my friends are always to busy chasing after each other to stop and take photos. Also I think we would need someone who knows what they are doing with a camera. No one on here needs the eyesore of a bunch of blurry pictures of our cars at the track:laugh:

Oh and car is looking good! Gotta love those fenders.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)




----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Still looking fresh, e ^

AG - We are lucky that there is often a photographer just out for a fun day and willing to share pics, or a pro who does the track regularly as a business. At the Thunderhill event, the pro photos were free


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

JRutter said:


> Still looking fresh, e ^
> 
> AG - We are lucky that there is often a photographer just out for a fun day and willing to share pics, or a pro who does the track regularly as a business. At the Thunderhill event, the pro photos were free


Thank you JR.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

I've got an Oettinger grill but need the 4 rings: where did you get yours?



Hawkman312 said:


> IMG_2786 by Garrison Reynolds, on Flickr - Taking Advantage of the Rain


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

kgw said:


> I've got an Oettinger grill but need the 4 rings: where did you get yours?


I don't have an Oettinger grill, just the honeycomb RS3 rep that you can find on Ebay for under $100. The one I ordered came with a plastic backing plate for the rings, and I transferred them over from my OEM grill.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

ok, I can figure it out one way or the other!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

kgw said:


> I've got an Oettinger grill but need the 4 rings: where did you get yours?



I bought mine on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321667639130?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


I haven't used them yet so can't say 100% they fit - the eBay seller claims it does.


Hope that helps,


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

*A3 with RS3 look rear valance.*

Here are some pictures from today, one hour after I fitted a RS3-look rear valance and twin exhaust pipe.

A3 with RS3 look diffuser 1 by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Looking good!



dp_motley said:


> Here are some pictures from today, one hour after I fitted a RS3-look rear valance and twin exhaust pipe.
> 
> A3 with RS3 look diffuser 1 by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

New S3 mirror caps and RS3 grille


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

AngryGiraffe said:


> New S3 mirror caps and RS3 grille


I love your front end. I was going to replace my SE front with a s-line front bumper, rs3 grill and bi-xenons and my calculations shown that it would cost me nearly $2K if I used half new / half used parts. Not sure I'm brave enough to spend so much money. But for now, I'm seriously thinking of buying S3 mirror covers, S3/S-line roof spoiler and eventually to adapt an A4/A5 s-line side skirts to A3.

What wheel width and ET do you have? They look flush. Any spacers are there?


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

dp_motley said:


> I love your front end. I was going to replace my SE front with a s-line front bumper, rs3 grill and bi-xenons and my calculations shown that it would cost me nearly $2K if I used half new / half used parts. Not sure I'm brave enough to spend so much money. But for now, I'm seriously thinking of buying S3 mirror covers, S3/S-line roof spoiler and eventually to adapt an A4/A5 s-line side skirts to A3.
> 
> What wheel width and ET do you have? They look flush. Any spacers are there?


Thanks man! I'm really happy with the way the front end looks. I don't blame you on not wanting to spend a lot of money on exterior mods. I recently painted a RSQ3 hatch spoiler for a friends SQ3 and now I have been looking for an RS3 hatch spoiler for my car. It's a subtle difference but they look so much better. But can't find anything even close to affordable right now. I guess I will just have to keep looking. The wheels are 18x8 et 42's. They fit nice and flush. No spacers needed.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Thanks man! I'm really happy with the way the front end looks. I don't blame you on not wanting to spend a lot of money on exterior mods. I recently painted a RSQ3 hatch spoiler for a friends SQ3 and now I have been looking for an RS3 hatch spoiler for my car. It's a subtle difference but they look so much better. But can't find anything even close to affordable right now. I guess I will just have to keep looking. The wheels are 18x8 et 42's. They fit nice and flush. No spacers needed.


I have 18x8 ET50 with 5mm spacers which changes ET to 45, so it's close to yours. However I experience some vibrations. The car rode smooth with 18" RS3 rotors before I fitted spacers. Now I'm wondering what to blame. I'm going to start with spacers, take them out and test. If it wouldn't help, I'll check balance of the wheels. The wheels and tyres are new, fitted on April 1st, so I don't think anything is wrong with them, but who knows. 

As to the RS3 roof spoiler, a guy who bought the RS3-look diffuser before me bought the RS3 look roof spoiler made of ABS, not fiberglass. He posted a picture of the spoiler at audi-sport.net today. It looks good on the table. I hope it looks equally good when fitted.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

dp_motley said:


> I have 18x8 ET50 with 5mm spacers which changes ET to 45, so it's close to yours. However I experience some vibrations. The car rode smooth with 18" RS3 rotors before I fitted spacers. Now I'm wondering what to blame. I'm going to start with spacers, take them out and test. If it wouldn't help, I'll check balance of the wheels. The wheels and tyres are new, fitted on April 1st, so I don't think anything is wrong with them, but who knows.
> 
> As to the RS3 roof spoiler, a guy who bought the RS3-look diffuser before me bought the RS3 look roof spoiler made of ABS, not fiberglass. He posted a picture of the spoiler at audi-sport.net today. It looks good on the table. I hope it looks equally good when fitted.


Sounds like you might need a set of hub sentric rings for your wheels. I would start there. You can pick up a set for around $10. When I installed my summer wheels the first time was experiencing the same thing and it fixed the problem for me.


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

chrisVWkitch said:


>


Looks great! Is it lowered?


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Sounds like you might need a set of hub sentric rings for your wheels. I would start there. You can pick up a set for around $10. When I installed my summer wheels the first time was experiencing the same thing and it fixed the problem for me.


Do you mean the spigot rings? It could be if you fitted the wheels with, for instance, 66.6 mm centre bore on a 57.1 mm hub. I can't use them on wheels with matching size of the centre bore (57.1 mm). The wheels are fine. The spacers are questionable. It's some Chinese spacers off ebay. They look good, not heavy and they are hubcentric. I cleaned the hub with a metal brush before I fit them. However, the rear ones fit very tight while the front ones has a small rattle as if the hub is a little narrower (0.2-0.4 mm per my estimation). I'll take all 4 spacers out and test. If it helps, I'll fit the rear ones first and test again without the front ones. And so forth until I filter the issue.

BTW, I bought the side mirror covers that look like yours, only for 2010-2012 A3. I hope they'll arrive before the weekend.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Fresh grille for summer, with an addition. Luckily the tiny screws just barely lined up with the grille mesh.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

I like your black & white style :thumbup: I'm thinking of getting a honeycomb grill too.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

My track rat friends call it the angry panda


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

I had to take the spot next to this beaut.


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

Early-morning coffee run and an A3 sandwich!

[url=https://flic.kr/p/V6MjX5]IMG_2790 by Garrison Reynolds, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/VFZ2K6]IMG_2790-2 by Garrison Reynolds, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/VCrDEA]IMG_2806 by Garrison Reynolds, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/VCrJ83]IMG_2819 by Garrison Reynolds, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

_MG_6601 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

Ponto said:


> _MG_6601 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


I'm really liking the TSWs!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hawkman312 said:


> I'm really liking the TSWs!


Thanks! Me too.

Still have a soft spot for LM's... even if they were reps. One day I might have to get a real set.


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Wheels are looking good, Ponto! Glad to see if rolling around on something other then stockies :laugh::beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Snapped a few shots back at my dads on fathers day. 

_MG_6936 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

_MG_6923 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

*All Day, Every Day*

IMG_2880-2 by Garrison Reynolds, on Flickr

IMG_2866 by Garrison Reynolds, on Flickr

IMG_2864 by Garrison Reynolds, on Flickr

IMG_2860 by Garrison Reynolds, on Flickr

IMG_2870 by Garrison Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## Bigo1087 (Feb 19, 2010)

So after my accident finally got my DD back. Except I picked up an OEM Euro S3 Front Bumper from a form member and it resprayed Ibis white.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Bigo1087 said:


> So after my accident finally got my DD back. Except I picked up an OEM Euro S3 Front Bumper from a form member and it resprayed Ibis white.


I bet she looks better than before the accident  Congratulations! 
I can't wait till mine is back after an accident too.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Looked good from the balcony...


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Sorry for the dicking around... Photobucket officially sucks donkey balls!


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

kgw said:


> Sorry for the dicking around... Photobucket officially sucks donkey balls!


+1. I'm done with them. Moved to Flickr.


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

kgw said:


> Looked good from the balcony...


How do you like the Contis? I'll need tires in a few thousand miles and I've been trying to get as much info as possible. Tires are sort of tricky because you never really know if you'll like them before you buy!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

The Conti Extreme Contact Sports are doing good! My old Conti Extreme Contact DW were good and lasted a long while. . .The new ones have a stiffer sidewall, so better turn-in, but the ride is not noticeably harsher than the old ones.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

_MG_7041 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Nice shot! 
I like that the rear of your car isn't lower than front. Mine has a slight reverse rake which bothers me a little.


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ponto said:


> _MG_7041 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


LOVE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dp_motley said:


> Nice shot!
> I like that the rear of your car isn't lower than front. Mine has a slight reverse rake which bothers me a little.


That's the beauty of coilovers  and thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kados (Jun 2, 2017)

Ponto said:


> _MG_7041 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


Loving your car man. I've only recently joined the forum officially but have been on for a while following all the great topics and pics. I've seen many pictures of your car, much respect.


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

*My 2008 3.2*










Can't seem to figure out how to post a freaking pic!


----------



## kados (Jun 2, 2017)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Can't seem to figure out how to post a freaking pic!


Did you try Flickr?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

kados said:


> Loving your car man. I've only recently joined the forum officially but have been on for a while following all the great topics and pics. I've seen many pictures of your car, much respect.


Thank you, its much appreciated!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Ahh....Meat!


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

Track day photo from the track photographer:

https://ibb.co/bYyQUk


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

A3-Owner said:


> Track day photo from the track photographer:
> 
> https://ibb.co/bYyQUk


Your car is so fast the track photographer couldn't keep up!


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Here are first pictures of my A3 after the makeover. During last few weeks and after an accident, I upgraded her with:
- Bi-xenon headlights with LED DRL
- S-line front bumper
- RS look front grille by X-UK
- Matte chrome wing mirrors
- S3/S-line roof/tailgate spoiler
- Window tint: 70% to the front door windows and 55% to the rest.

It's cloudy & rainy in DK, so I took a couple of a phone pictures just to share my happiness. I'll take more pictures when weather is better for a photoshoot. 

S-line-RS front upgrade by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr

S-line-RS upgrade fs number by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

^^:thumbup:


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Today at Audi's. Went to an Audi dealer for a dieselgate sw update this morning. The photo is from there just before execution. Two hours later I went to a stage 1 remap 

Audis by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

dp_motley said:


> Audis by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr


Damn, your car is sooo clean. Beautiful


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tiptronic said:


>


Getting so close man!! I just passed 217k km lol so just under half of yours.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Took some new pics i a sunny day yesterday. Here are a few from different angles.

X-UK RS grille 2 by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr

S-line-RS upgrade sunny day 6 by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr

S-line-RS upgrade sunny day 3 by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr

S-line-RS upgrade sunny day 2 by Dmitrij Motley, on Flickr


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Car is looking really good man! Hope everything went well with the repairs.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Car is looking really good man! Hope everything went well with the repairs.


Thanks! everything went well. The color is a spot on, there's no difference with the original one. The painter said he just used the color code only, no color matching needed. But then I noticed that a clear coat on the new painted parts wasn't as thick as on the original ones. I asked the painter if he would spray another layer of the clear coat above the existing one. He advised me against it. He said that he would have to sand everything again and spay clear coat twice according to technology, and that the new and thicker layer of the clear coat might make these parts look darker. He suggested me to polish the new painted parts one more time and see what would happen. So did I. I took a bottle of Meguilars Ultimate Compound that I had already and a battery powered drill with an attached polishing head. I can't notice any clear coat difference anymore :thumbup:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Car is looking really good man! Hope everything went well with the repairs.



+1 :thumbup:


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/XztJNu]IMG_3480[/URL]

Coilovers went in yesterday, still working on the adjustment, but here she is this morning!


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats! What coilovers have you got?


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

dp_motley said:


> Congrats! What coilovers have you got?


I went with the "Koni Coilover Kit," which has damping adjustment, and was on sale through my retailer for right around $1100 USD with shipping. Not a bad deal!


----------



## dubtometry (Apr 12, 2003)

Really terrible phone picture


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

dubtometry said:


> Really terrible phone picture


Unfortunately, Photobucket changed their terms-of-service/hosting functionality, so no one can see the image you posted. I'd recommend Flickr or Imgur instead.


----------



## dubtometry (Apr 12, 2003)

Got it figured out :thumbup:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

I have an outstanding car wash just a few blocks from home...They do a fantastic job, inside and out.









Takes me 3 times as long to do an inferior job!


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

IMG_3558-2

In case anyone missed it, here's the best photo I got of the eclipse through our terrible weather.


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

dubtometry said:


> Really terrible phone picture


 Nice wheels, dude :laugh::beer:


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

IMG_3568


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

IMG_3582-2


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Hey Hawkman, I spent some time at ERAU! ...AND my A3 is Ocean Blue Pearl, too! Mine's a 3.2, though.


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Hey Hawkman, I spent some time at ERAU! ...AND my A3 is Ocean Blue Pearl, too! Mine's a 3.2, though.


Nice! I run into people who went or know people at Riddle all the time. Great minds think alike!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Not my A3 but worth a share. Akira Nakai in the flesh.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

*My ride*


A3 blue 3.2 by mbk1487, on Flickr


----------



## Budgeezer (Apr 7, 2005)

Freshly detailed new daily driver. 09 A3 ko4, 2.0T, APR down and mid pipe, Billy Boat exhaust, Bilstien PSS 10's. Total blast to drive. Trying to keep the mileage down on my MK 4, R32t.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Budgeezer said:


> Freshly detailed new daily driver. 09 A3 ko4, 2.0T, APR down and mid pipe, Billy Boat exhaust, Bilstien PSS 10's. Total blast to drive. Trying to keep the mileage down on my MK 4, R32t.



Looks great and mods sure sound like blast to drive !! 

I like the color of your wheels, I think it works great with the red :thumbup:

Thanks for sharing !


Cheers,


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Fresh bath


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

I like 3's


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

I love this color! Looks so good w/ tint and black emblems.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

nice shot!



H
awkman312;107259322 said:


> IMG_3582-2


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

2.0T Dan said:


> I love this color! Looks so good w/ tint and black emblems.


I agree, looks good! Did you also black out the rear emblems? I've been thinking of doing something similar. Put up some more pictures, don't be shy. :thumbup:


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

Moomtaz said:


> I agree, looks good! Did you also black out the rear emblems? I've been thinking of doing something similar. Put up some more pictures, don't be shy.


Sure thing, here you go! I had them platidipped, but now it's an apoxy type paint. it's permanent  I had the rings in the grill black at one point but didn't like it.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Been almost a year now...









Missing her and wondering where dieselgate took her to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

2.0T Dan said:


> Sure thing, here you go! I had them platidipped, but now it's an apoxy type paint. it's permanent  I had the rings in the grill black at one point but didn't like it.


Looks real good and those side markers are excellent with the red still showing. This will be my inspiration and I hope to have a similar look soon to represent this setup up in the Midwest. Also totally agree about the front rings. Thanks for posting these!


----------



## -VDubSack- (May 2, 2007)

We’ve been abusing our A3 by towing it behind a 38’ diesel motorhome and driving in crappy mountain roads. She’s constantly dirty, but she’s hanging in there 










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice, which track is that?


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

mypixeladdiction said:


> Nice, which track is that?


Pikes Peak International Raceway.


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Missing h2o something fierce today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

On the way home...

[video]https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-tc6Fh8s/0/66cc8aa5/1280/i-tc6Fh8s-1280.mp4[/video]


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

IMG_3674

IMG_3690

IMG_3753

IMG_3763

IMG_3736

IMG_3776

IMG_3717

Can't beat a trip to an authentic German bakery out in the middle of nowhere with some friends!


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

IMG_5500-2


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)




----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

ceese said:


> Very bummed the original thread dissapeared. There were some cool cars that have since been parted on that thread. Anyway, posting some pics from last fall just to add this thread back to my subscriptions.


Very Nice! What kind of rims are these? I just picked up a Black 2013 A3 last week. Excited to start personalizing it.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

The filth reveals the stealth white vinyl, lol.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

strangetdi said:


> Very Nice! What kind of rims are these? I just picked up a Black 2013 A3 last week. Excited to start personalizing it.



Thanks, they're VMRs but they haven't made them in years. You can find the genuine HRE two piece wheels they're based on occasionally.

Man, I miss those wheels.


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Banky Edwards said:


>


Great looking ride, Banky. How do you like the Android stereo? I've been looking at them and have seen mixed reviews...


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Great looking ride, Banky. How do you like the Android stereo? I've been looking at them and have seen mixed reviews...


Thx dude! Really appreciate it. As for the radio... would not recommend. Mine is currently out for replacement for a faulty screen. Eonon has been a nightmare to deal with. Their customer service is terrible and it took a threat of me posting my experience with them on Amazon for them to finally own up and offer to fix a 3 month old radio. In hind sight I should have saved and bought the Audi Nav unit. I love the oemish look and the features were good. But the quality of the product and crappy service has left a bad taste in my mouth. 10 outta 10 would not do again :thumbdown:


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Banky Edwards said:


> Thx dude! Really appreciate it. As for the radio... would not recommend. Mine is currently out for replacement for a faulty screen. Eonon has been a nightmare to deal with. Their customer service is terrible and it took a threat of me posting my experience with them on Amazon for them to finally own up and offer to fix a 3 month old radio. In hind sight I should have saved and bought the Audi Nav unit. I love the oemish look and the features were good. But the quality of the product and crappy service has left a bad taste in my mouth. 10 outta 10 would not do again :thumbdown:


Yeah, I think I'll do something different- your experience seems to be the norm with the various Android units I've looked at. I would prefer OEM looks but want the functionality of a modern head unit, too. There are a few videos on YouTube of guys who've hacked RNS-E with a Raspberry Pi board- this one looks pretty awesome, but it's still a work in progress- [video]https://binged.it/2HicqBV[/video]- and it doesn't show if the buttons on the unit work or not. I'm waiting to see how this turns out. I'm also intrigued by the iPad mini installs I've seen, but those involve dash fabrication which I have zero experience with. For now I'll just suffer with the OEM unit I have and use my phone for navigation...


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

IMG_5527-2

*"Ocean Blue" is true to its name.*


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Yeah, I think I'll do something different- your experience seems to be the norm with the various Android units I've looked at. I would prefer OEM looks but want the functionality of a modern head unit, too. There are a few videos on YouTube of guys who've hacked RNS-E with a Raspberry Pi board- this one looks pretty awesome, but it's still a work in progress- [video]https://binged.it/2HicqBV[/video]- and it doesn't show if the buttons on the unit work or not. I'm waiting to see how this turns out. I'm also intrigued by the iPad mini installs I've seen, but those involve dash fabrication which I have zero experience with. For now I'll just suffer with the OEM unit I have and use my phone for navigation...


You happen to have any links. I'm sure I can google lol but I figured I'd ask if you've done the research for an ipad mini solution. I have a friend thats a fabricator. So a mount should be easy enough. Funny enough my return package went missing back to Eonon, I thought I'd be out a radio but it magically showed up delivered this morning. Would have just added to the headache this thing has been. Thx in advance!


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Banky Edwards said:


> You happen to have any links. I'm sure I can google lol but I figured I'd ask if you've done the research for an ipad mini solution. I have a friend thats a fabricator. So a mount should be easy enough. Funny enough my return package went missing back to Eonon, I thought I'd be out a radio but it magically showed up delivered this morning. Would have just added to the headache this thing has been. Thx in advance!


This guy -



- is probably the cleanest example of an install in our car, but I don't speak Italian, so I don't know if it's fully integrated. And by fully integrated, I mean what this guy did with an iPad Air in his Hyundai- 



 and also what the pioneer himself, Doug "The Soundman" Bernard, does for a living. Here's an example of what he put in his F-150- 



. Steering wheel controls still work, Bluetooth for phone and audio...really everything you could want except a backup camera...but I'm sure that's coming. I highly suggest subscribing to his YouTube channel for both knowledge and entertainment...dude is hilarious and does amazing custom systems and fabrications in general.


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

A3 Wannabe said:


> This guy -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir! :wave:


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

*So, spring finally happened...*


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

Man your car is so shiny lol

spring here as well, been waiting FOREVER


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Spring time = upgrade time!


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

dcdennis555 said:


> Thanks for the advice Ponto!!! Added the S line badge from my previous grille. :heart::heart::heart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the grille? Looks great!


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

AngryGiraffe said:


> New S3 mirror caps and RS3 grille


Where did you source your mirror caps?


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

Got spotted on the road :wave:


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

Darby76x said:


>


sick! i wish i could lower mine. are those VMRs? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

jumalian said:


> sick! i wish i could lower mine.


Why can't you?


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

dp_motley said:


> Why can't you?


Wrong offset so tires would definitely rub. The rears rub on bumps now and i'm stock! 

I do like the aggressive look of the wrong offset on my car though.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Yeah, the offset is a little wrong  The rims are nice though. I like the combo of red and grey.


----------



## downtothebone (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

Older photos/bump

IMG_5499

IMG_5593


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

Blue ridge mountains...

And a parking garage


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Took a few pictures today.


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That white on stock suspension?

What year? Quattro?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Think it'll fit? ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

kgw said:


> Think it'll fit? ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°)


The charge pipe is going to be tight for sure lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

differentway said:


> That white on stock suspension?
> 
> What year? Quattro?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


it was in that picture. Just put St ATX coilovers on it. It’s just a fwd. 








This is how it sits now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> it was in that picture. Just put St ATX coilovers on it. It’s just a fwd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome looking .... 
Get some more pics .... The rotors and the lower and the white go together so well.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fito (Nov 10, 2018)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> it was in that picture. Just put St ATX coilovers on it. It’s just a fwd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




18” or 19” wheels?


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Fito said:


> 18” or 19” wheels?


18s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

IMG_8363-2

IMG_8347-2

IMG_8341-2

IMG_8340-2

IMG_8339-2

IMG_8117-2


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Hawkman312,

looks like you were having a lot of fun !! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

Bronco said:


> Hawkman312,
> 
> looks like you were having a lot of fun !! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


Absolutely! The car was a ton of fun on the track, but good lord are the stock brakes not up to the task. All in all though, I'd love to do it again!


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

It's good to see some other people tracking their A3's. Mean while here in Colorado my A3 got its first taste of Quattro Season for the year.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Hawkman312 said:


> Absolutely! The car was a ton of fun on the track, but good lord are the stock brakes not up to the task. All in all though, I'd love to do it again!


:thumbup:

I'd love to do it ever !


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

AngryGiraffe said:


> It's good to see some other people tracking their A3's. Mean while here in Colorado my A3 got its first taste of Quattro Season for the year.



Oh, poor baby ... No garage ?


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Bronco said:


> Oh, poor baby ... No garage ?


Car is garage kept at home, but at the mountain house I have to park outside.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Car is garage kept at home, but at the mountain house I have to park outside.


Oh, two homes, I see


----------



## kill-p (Aug 4, 2008)

winter mode in full effect


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Florida winter mode in full effect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Morimoto mini d2s 4.0 headlight retro. My favorite mod!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

A rainy day, last March...Hope we get some more rainy days!


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome .... How are the morimoto lights installed? Any particular kit to buy?
Seems on there website that there on 5.0 .... Guess it's like a revision.

Sent from my Throne using Tapacar


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

differentway said:


> Looks awesome .... How are the morimoto lights installed? Any particular kit to buy?
> Seems on there website that there on 5.0 .... Guess it's like a revision.



Oh yes, 2 liter weedeater T, any additional info would be appreciated.

BTW, is your A3 pre-facelift or facelift ?

Thanks,


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

*new wheels*


----------



## Bigo1087 (Feb 19, 2010)

Installed a Platypus License plate mount, no more zip ties .












Also shamless plug: someone buy my OEM S3 Bumper.
I see a lot of Ibis white cars on here..











https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=9263467&share_fid=7951&share_type=t



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

Tjtalan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Bronco said:


> Oh yes, 2 liter weedeater T, any additional info would be appreciated.
> 
> BTW, is your A3 pre-facelift or facelift ?
> 
> Thanks,


It’s a facelift. And the headlights are a pita to open. I had to cut them with a dremel and glue them back together. I’m planning to order a set of depo replacement lights and doing a retro with the 5.0s. But how are they?? Amazing. The oem lights suck in comparison. My lights are way brighter than even new leds that are out there from other cars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> It’s a facelift. And the headlights are a pita to open. I had to cut them with a dremel and glue them back together. I’m planning to order a set of depo replacement lights and doing a retro with the 5.0s. But how are they?? Amazing. The oem lights suck in comparison. My lights are way brighter than even new leds that are out there from other cars.



ok, thanks ! :thumbup:


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Got rid of the orange aidemarkers and added morimoto mini5.0s.


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

kgw said:


>


Which audi is this steering wheel off of?


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

SaiB said:


> Which audi is this steering wheel off of?


Audi TT MK2 8J 2006-2014


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

2008, to be specific. 



dp_motley said:


> Audi TT MK2 8J 2006-2014





SaiB said:


> Which audi is this steering wheel off of?


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

At Thunderhill a couple months ago









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

korben007 said:


> At Thunderhill a couple months ago


Awesome!! In terms of the A3, this is one of the most impressive pictures I’ve ever seen.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

korben007 said:


> At Thunderhill a couple months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Great shot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

we need some track vids please.



korben007 said:


> At Thunderhill a couple months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

kgw said:


> 2008, to be specific.


Really like it, i want to pull the trigger.

But is it a plug and play and can reuse the control? And just use the same 2008 TT airbag is ok? Or i have to swap in another airbag?


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Sequential switchback led turn signals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Totally plug and play for my 2006 3.2 S-Line. You just plug the airbag and the controls right in... And, the TT round airbag is not on the list for recalls.



SaiB said:


> Really like it, i want to pull the trigger.
> 
> But is it a plug and play and can reuse the control? And just use the same 2008 TT airbag is ok? Or i have to swap in another airbag?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> Sequential switchback led turn signals.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


video of this?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Since we're on the subject of steering wheels I used a TT wheel as well. Did a few upgrades to it but it's essentially plug & play as it comes.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

korben007 said:


> At Thunderhill a couple months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What power u running ?

Sent from my Throne using Tapacar


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

differentway said:


> What power u running ?
> 
> Sent from my Throne using Tapacar


Makes about 650chp on 18-20psi. Running around 12-13psi at track because my balls haven't grown into the car yet. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

SaiB said:


> we need some track vids please.


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1P4EkOEwdhFrlm7tyWNxOv6tfJDm1oOPD/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

korben007 said:


> Makes about 650chp on 18-20psi. Running around 12-13psi at track because my balls haven't grown into the car yet.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Oh wow  .... Was trying to figure out how you were keeping up with the Lamborghini ....

What brakes u running??

Sent from my Throne using Tapacar


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

differentway said:


> Oh wow  .... Was trying to figure out how you were keeping up with the Lamborghini ....
> 
> What brakes u running??
> 
> Sent from my Throne using Tapacar


Running front and rear ttrs brakes with cobalt race pads. More info on my Instagram @audijedi

Next up wider front track and rs3 fenders

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

korben007 said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1P4EkOEwdhFrlm7tyWNxOv6tfJDm1oOPD/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


That's pretty awesome man !! :heart: The hump looks a bit scary.

Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

PreMier said:


> video of this?


Can’t send video off of my phone. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice lap - so impressive to see the easy acceleration! Bummed I haven't had the budget for track days for the last year. We trekked down to Thunderhill from WA 2 years ago and had a blast at the Audi club kickoff event.

Pretty sure I've posted this pic, but here's me hitting the berm on the Cyclone


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Nice lap - so impressive to see the easy acceleration! Bummed I haven't had the budget for track days for the last year. We trekked down to Thunderhill from WA 2 years ago and had a blast at the Audi club kickoff event.
> 
> Pretty sure I've posted this pic, but here's me hitting the berm on the Cyclone


JR, I've always loved that picture. Todd took it didn't he?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese said:


> JR, I've always loved that picture. Todd took it didn't he?


Todd was there, but that pic was from Dito at gotbluemilk.com. He did take this autocross pic at Monroe.  How's the TT doing?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Todd was there, but that pic was from Dito at gotbluemilk.com. He did take this autocross pic at Monroe.  How's the TT doing?


I think I was there for that shot. 

The TT is awesome, so nice to have a manual again. I just wish the A3 was as good, I need to find time to fix the diaphragm in the valve cover still and get it back on the road so that I can park the TT for a couple weeks and get it track ready for may.

You should consider picking yourself up an 08 VR6 TT 6 speed, guarantee you'll love it. I can't get over how much they've dropped in price.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

JR, it almost looks like you're trying to save on tires - driving only on 3 most of the time !! :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Bronco said:


> JR, it almost looks like you're trying to save on tires - driving only on 3 most of the time !! :laugh: :thumbup:


I am definitely going to use that. Of course, my wife would just say, "Why do you want to buy four then?"


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

Hawkman312 said:


> Older photos/bump
> 
> IMG_5499
> 
> IMG_5593


I know this road! You in STA?


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

It’s official Unitronic decal is on. Oh yeah and their K04. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

PreMier said:


> video of this?


Finally got it. Working on getting rid of the hyper flash. 
 https://vimeo.com/332296588


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> Finally got it. Working on getting rid of the hyper flash.


Awesome!


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)




----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh how I've missed this thread. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some Euro spec built cars here in California!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

I think I’ve got the height just where I want it. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This picture looks great! How’s it driving though?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

Actually, nix that question. It looks perfect, just right, just like you said.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Rides like a champ. I’m super happy with it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

Love it. What wheels, size and offset do you have?


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

strangetdi said:


> Love it. What wheels, size and offset do you have?


Thanks. 
18x9 et35


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> Thanks.
> 18x9 et35


I have 18x8 ET35 and my wheels rub when I hit bumps, do you have this problem?


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

dale333 said:


> I have 18x8 ET35 and my wheels rub when I hit bumps, do you have this problem?


Me too. I need to raise it about 1". The back tires show signs of rubbing. It's probably the "dreaded screw" more than the fender.

19x8.5 et42 3SDM 0.01s


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

There is a plastic tab that holds the bumper to the body. I smoothed it out w a cutting wheel and removed the screw. No more rubbing. Also adjusting the rear camber helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> There is a plastic tab that holds the bumper to the body. I smoothed it out w a cutting wheel and removed the screw. No more rubbing. Also adjusting the rear camber helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you get a chance can you show us what you did? That portion still stays attached without the screw?


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

strangetdi said:


> When you get a chance can you show us what you did? That portion still stays attached without the screw?


I ran without the screws .... Bumper never came off .... Even at speeds that bumped the Stock tunes speed Limit (closed course).

Also I tried small zip ties .... Those would eventually wear off too .... 

Then I just didn't care anymore .... Bumper never looked funny or anything .... 

Sent from my Throne using Tapacar


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

strangetdi said:


> Me too. I need to raise it about 1". The back tires show signs of rubbing. It's probably the "dreaded screw" more than the fender.
> 
> 19x8.5 et42 3SDM 0.01s


I looked for that screw after someone posted pictures. I couldn't find it on my car.


----------



## prbsco (Nov 2, 2016)

Added led logo rings, RS bumper and grille plus led headlights

DDE66FC3-B054-4CF3-8772-F8F8950ED1BF by B, on Flickr


1B547565-D2CE-4D27-BE9E-0DE5916FBEF9 by B, on Flickr


----------



## bangarng (Aug 24, 2017)

prbsco said:


> Added led logo rings, RS bumper and grille plus led headlights
> 
> DDE66FC3-B054-4CF3-8772-F8F8950ED1BF by B, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Those are probably the best looking aftermarket headlights I've seen on any car ever.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Loving Fl summers.


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

PreMier said:


>





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

prbsco said:


> Added led logo rings, RS bumper and grille plus led headlights
> 
> DDE66FC3-B054-4CF3-8772-F8F8950ED1BF


Where did you source the grill & fog surrounds?


----------



## mk4mac (Oct 11, 2018)

I hope ya'll like stock A3's


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

mk4mac said:


> I hope ya'll like stock A3's


You're in Cali, what other choice do you have?


----------



## mk4mac (Oct 11, 2018)

dale333 said:


> You're in Cali, what other choice do you have?


Lots of people break the law here 

I'm keeping this one mostly stock as it's my DD. Currently looking for a comfortable shock/spring combo with a slight drop...


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

mk4mac said:


> Lots of people break the law here
> 
> I'm keeping this one mostly stock as it's my DD. Currently looking for a comfortable shock/spring combo with a slight drop...


I was born and raised in San Diego, left when I was 19 for the military to get away from there.


----------



## mk4mac (Oct 11, 2018)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> Loving Fl summers.


What suspension are you on? Looks great, love the wheels too!


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

mk4mac said:


> What suspension are you on? Looks great, love the wheels too!


St atx Coilovers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> St atx Coilovers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Any rubbing? 

Also, how much threads left on the rear collar?


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

SaiB said:


> Any rubbing?
> 
> Also, how much threads left on the rear collar?


All the way down in the rear. And very light rubbing, mainly on super deep dips on the road but I’m running pretty soft on the shocks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk4mac (Oct 11, 2018)

Time to ditch the all-seasons for the summer in favor of some sticky rubber for spirited driving... any suggestions?


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

mk4mac said:


> Time to ditch the all-seasons for the summer in favor of some sticky rubber for spirited driving... any suggestions?


My most recent set have been Hankook Ventus V12 Evo 2s and they've been great considering how much cheaper they are compared to Michelin/Pirelli/Conti etc. They're some seriously great tires and I'll probably be getting another set here in a few weeks. I probably got 15-20k miles and one track day out of them before hitting the wear bars. They run a bit wide for the section width, which is great, but just be aware.


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

mk4mac said:


> Time to ditch the all-seasons for the summer in favor of some sticky rubber for spirited driving... any suggestions?


Michelin .... All the way .... I pay to play .... Because I like the safety of them well rain driving .... 

Also the handling is ace .... 

Just picked up a set that were never mounted for 640 .... Usually 1200-1400 new here in Canada .... AS3 92y ....

Never get the MXM4 .... Terrible tire .... Every company has it's bad tires and it's one of Michelins worst .... Terrible in the rain and terrible ride and terrible tramlining .... 

You can get any tire pretty much though .... 
Me and my friends run the pilot sport series though because there always ace ....

Sent from my Throne using Tapacar


----------



## nugent (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## mk4mac (Oct 11, 2018)

^^^ Really NICE. Makes me want to order the front plate filler right now. Saw they have em' on ECS... seems worth it now for the price...


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

dale333 said:


> I looked for that screw after someone posted pictures. I couldn't find it on my car.


This is the dreaded screw on each side:




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

strangetdi said:


> This is the dreaded screw on each side:


Oh that little thing. Yeah, so after looking more, I do think my ET35 wheels are causing the tires to rub. I ordered TT rear perch to help with the rear rake. We'll see if that helps with the rubbing too.


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

Had rubbing on the two screws in the front too. Here’s a pic of all 4 (2 front, 2 back):











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

Finally! Fixed the rubbing issue and put the wheels on.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

*Taken on an (oldish) iPhone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

Sharp!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

Moomtaz said:


> *Taken on an (oldish) iPhone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what rear spoiler is that? any other pics?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moomtaz (Jun 28, 2015)

PreMier said:


> what rear spoiler is that? any other pics?


It’s a genuine RS3 spoiler from one totaled a while back. I have a number of pics from different angles and what not, what would you like to see? I can PM them too. Here’s a random one:










Nice touch with the subtle Audi sport logo you’ve added to the wheels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Dirty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iKhmaiFoSho (Dec 8, 2015)

BBS CK 011
18"x8", offset ET44

Continental Tires DWS06
225/40/18


----------



## GetSchwiftyRS3 (Dec 22, 2019)




----------

